#ubuntu-arm 2009-09-07
<erikcorry> Any instruction scheduling experts here?
<erikcorry> Is there any penalty for using postincrement addressing modes, relative to register+offset addressing modes?
<siji> hi all
<siji> while am trying to boot ubuntu in Beagle board
<lool> erikcorry: You want to check the ARM manuals
<siji> it's stoping "Starting kernel .......
<siji> and not mving further
<siji> any help pls
<lool> siji: Did you pass any console= on your kernel cmdline?
<siji> ya
<lool> What did you pass?
<siji> setenv bootargs 'console=ttyS2,115200n8 console=tty0 root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rootwait rootfstype=ext3 ro omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-16@60'
<lool> Do you get screen output?
<lool> Where did you get your kernel from?
<siji> terminal
<siji> gtkterm
<ogra> where di you download your kernel from ?
<lool> siji: Do you have a screen plugged over HDMI?
<ogra> *did
<siji> lool,yes
<lool> siji: Do you get output on the HDMI screen?
<ogra> (or did you build it yourself)
<siji> lool,yes
<lool> siji: it's the same as on serial console?
<siji> orga, i did myself
<siji> ya
<lool> siji: Which git repo + branch + config did you use to build your kernel?
<siji> lool, confused
<lool> siji: You said you built your kernel yourself; which .git repo did you use?
<lool> Or which tarball
<siji> actually i created the new rootfs with gtk gcc support
<siji> and downloaded the kernel frm
<siji> srry and dwnloaded the uImage
<siji> am srry, am new in arm
<siji> so dnt knw is it the right way  to do?
<lool> siji: We dont understand where your kernel is from right now
<lool> siji: We can help with userspace issues but we dont provide the kernel
<siji> ok
<lool> And we could perhaps help with the kernel if you'd be more precise about where it comes from
<lool> ogra and I have a beagleboard and perhaps others here as well
<siji> lool,ok
<siji> lool, i am ready with ubuntu rootfs for arm
<siji> tested under qemu
<siji> it's wrking fine
<siji> so can you pls tell me what next ?
<lool> Ok so the issue is with your kernel
<siji> ok
<siji> do we hve to compile the kernel for it
<lool> We dont provide kernels for beagle or OMAP in general; you could build one yourself or use a prebuilt one from some source
<siji> oh ok
<siji> but in that ogra's docs something mentioned
<ogra> latest rootstock upstream has an option to include precompiled beagleboard kernels
<siji> ok
<ogra> (io havent tested it though, it comes from the maintainer who does http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu)
<siji> ok
<siji> yes am trying that
<siji> as per the doc while creating root fs it wil generate vmlinux too
<siji> but i hvent got anything
<ogra> "--kernel-image http://rcn-ee.net/deb/kernel/beagle/jaunty/v2.6.29-58cf2f1-oer44.1/linux-image-2.6.29-oer44.1_1.0jaunty_armel.deb"
<siji> ya the same
<ogra> that should work as rootstock option
<siji> ogra means ?
<ogra> you should add that to your rootstock call (note it works only with the latest upstream code)
<siji> ok
<siji> ogra, i added that,
<siji> oh it may be old code then
<ogra> likely
<ogra> see "Demo Image" on the above wikipage
<siji> ok
<siji> so ogra, there is no precompiled kernel for unbuntu 9.04/beagle board
<siji> which i can direclty download
<ogra> not from ubuntu, robert (the guy running the wikipage) provides some prebuilt .deb's
<siji> ok
<siji> thanks for the info ogra,lool
<siji> actually i was little cunfused
<siji> srry for it
<siji> and thanks alot
<siji> ogra, can you tell me where wil i get the new rootfs creation code
<siji> https://code.launchpad.net/project-rootstock/+download
<ogra> https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/project-rootstock/trunk
<siji> ok
<ogra> bzr branch lp:project-rootstock
<ogra> that will get you the script
<siji> ok
<siji> ogra,lool , at last it started
<siji> ubuntu with lxde
<lool> Cool
<lool> siji: Screenshot!
<siji> thanks alot
<lool> Or picture or photo!
<siji> where hve to upload ?
<lool> Wherever you likie
<lool> like
<lool> we dont have an Ubuntu service for it
<siji> lool not getting u :(
<siji> <lool> Or picture or photo! ??
<lool> siji: Yeah, take a photo and send us a link to see it!
<siji> oh ok
<siji> sure
<lool> Wee 5e088bd90909011455y48ce86c4t532ed5a66bac01fe@mail.gmail.com
<ogra> lool, ?
<lool> ogra: beagle USB EHCI fix
<ogra> ah
<lool> Building a kernel really takes up a lot of space   :-(
<ogra> lool, btw, the new OO.o doesnt chnage a thing wrt apps starting/not starting
<ogra> just fyi ... and indeed i didnt expecti it to be different
<lool> Right
<lool> Hmm not in tree for some reason
<DjamelOuerdi> hello
<DjamelOuerdi> i just got a Thecus N2100 nas box
<DjamelOuerdi> i setup debian on it and i am trying to compile a kernel
<DjamelOuerdi> is someone able to indicate me how to perform this ?
<lool> DjamelOuerdi: There's a debian arm chan which is probably better suited
<lool> DjamelOuerdi: #debian-arm on oftc
<DjamelOuerdi> cheers
<DjamelOuerdi> i will check
<lool> see you there  :)
<Jamolski> oftc ?
<Jamolski> i am on freenode.org
 * bjdooks is having an unhappy openembeeded experience, so is having a look at ubuntu to put on beagleboard
<bjdooks> Is http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu a good start?
<Meiz_n810> yes i think that's the best how-to available :P
<lool> bjdooks: Out of curiosity, what were you unhappy with in openembedded?
<bjdooks> lool: i tend to think something marked 'stable' shouldn't require messing about with to get it to build from checkout
<bjdooks> ie, deleting symlinks and having to google to find patches
<bjdooks> that sort of thing tends to stop the love flowing
<kblin> bjdooks: the only problem I'm currently having is that the kernel proposed by that wiki page is showing the same OTG issues as the mainline angstrom kernel
<kblin> bjdooks: so if you transfer files from a usb hdd to a usb ethernet card while there's CPU load, it croaks
<bjdooks> i've still yet to get angstrom image built..
<kblin> the validation kernel doesn't display the issue though
<kblin> oh, I've chickened out and used the precompiled binaries
 * bjdooks is trying to get a ksz8851 tested
<bjdooks> so need to build my own kernel
<kblin> ah, ok
<kblin> whatever a ksz8851 is :)
<bjdooks> spi 10/100 network
<kblin> so google tells me :)
<bjdooks> I soldered some connections up earlier
#ubuntu-arm 2009-09-08
<siji> Hi all
<siji> I had created ubuntu rootfs as per ogra's doc
<siji> and it's wprking fine with beagle
<siji> *working
<ogra> good to hear
<siji> ogra,now how can i do modifications in it
<siji> sudo ./ubuntu_arm --fqdn beagle_net4u --login siji --password x --imagesize 2G --seed lxde,build-essential,libgtk2.0-dev,libgl1-mesa-dev,libgtkgl2.0-dev,xvkbd
<siji> and successfully build it and working fine with beagle
<siji> now want to add one more package
<siji> so do i hve to start this again or can i do frm existing rootfs
<ogra> you said it's working with beagle ?
<ogra> so you can boot into it ?
<ogra> just apt-get install <packagename> on your booted beagle
<siji> ogra,any other option
<siji> cose i dnt have ethernet in beagle
<siji> also only hving one OTG port
<siji> that am using for keyboard
<siji> so noway to connect to network now
<ali1234> doesnt that thing have serial ports?
<ogra> plug your SD into your laptop/desktop
<ali1234> ie for console on serial
<siji> <ali1234>,oh ya
<ogra> mount it manually (dont use the automount, else you get probs)
<siji> ogra, then
<ogra> make sure to have qemu-arm-static installed
<siji> yes i have
<siji> even tested too
<ogra> sudo cp /usr/bin/qemu-arm-static <your SD mountpoint>/usr/bin
<ogra> sudo chroot <your SD mountpoint>
<siji> ok
<ogra> apt-get install <whatever you want>
<siji> then apt-get right?
<siji> ok ok
<siji> got it
<siji> will try
<ogra> note that you need to mount /proc inside the chroot for some packages
<ali1234> or just copy the debs onto the sd card
<ali1234> then put back in the board
<ogra> (and that you need to unmount it before exiting the chroot)
<siji> <ali1234>, sometimes it wil show lot of dependencies
<siji> ok
<ogra> i.e. openssh-server wouldnt install without /proc
<ogra> or hal
<siji> ok
<ali1234> or get a usb hub for the one usb port
<siji> <ali1234>,noway :)
<siji> am tried half of the day
<siji> for starting usb mini hub with beagle board but failed
<ali1234> that kind of sucks
<ali1234> OTG ports are supposed to handle hubs
<siji> ya
<siji> but dnt knw why
<ali1234> got to be self powered though
<ali1234> why don't you run the usb as ethernet gadget and log in over the network?
<ali1234> with the right cable it should be possible to switch between host and gadget automatically
<siji> <ali1234>, u mean can can connect both netwrk and keyboard together ??
<ogra> no, you use the USB cable connected to your laptop/desktop like a network
<ogra> and ssh into your beagle through that
<siji> ok ok
<siji> got it
<ogra> but that requires a specially set up cable
<siji> ya usb to ethernet cable or smthing right
<siji> i think it's coslty too :(
<ogra> no, an OTG cable ... you can solder it yourself
<ogra> one pin needs to be grounded afaik
<siji> ok
<ali1234> actually you dont need the special cable - you can switch the mode in software usually
<ogra> but i guess qemu-arm-static is the quickest and easiest solution in your case :)
<siji> ogra,, right
<ali1234> the special cable allows the hardware to automatically go into the right (host or device) mode
<siji> ok
<siji> ogra,thanks
<ogra> worked ?
<siji> my clutter application starts running in beagle ubuntu
<siji> yes
<ogra> cool
<siji> now testing the performance
<siji> intial testing output was good
#ubuntu-arm 2009-09-09
<ojn> Huh. opreport is built against a specific version of libbfd that is older than the version I have on my system. I did a dist-upgrade today, so nothing should be out of sync?!
<ojn> root@gumstix:/usr/bin# ldd /usr/bin/opreport
<ojn>         libpopt.so.0 => /lib/libpopt.so.0 (0x40035000)
<ojn>         libbfd-2.19.51.20090723.so => not found
<ojn>         libz.so.1 => /lib/libz.so.1 (0x40046000)
<ojn>         libdl.so.2 => /lib/vfp/libdl.so.2 (0x40064000)
<ojn>         libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 (0x4006f000)
<ojn>         libm.so.6 => /lib/vfp/libm.so.6 (0x40163000)
<ojn>         libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 (0x401dc000)
<ojn>         libc.so.6 => /lib/vfp/libc.so.6 (0x401f0000)
<ojn>         /lib/ld-linux.so.3 (0x40000000)
<ojn> root@gumstix:/usr/bin# ls -l /usr/lib/libbfd*
<ojn> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 614724 2009-08-28 09:46 /usr/lib/libbfd-2.19.51.20090827.so
<dmart> Hi... I was discussing with lool how to keep track of kernel issues which are not relevant yet, but which may need action in the future— specifically I'm thinking about issues related to supporting SMP ARM platforms.
<dmart> lool suggested putting something on the wiki...  Can anyone suggest a good place to put this information?  Cheer.
<dmart> (I mean "Cheers")
<ogra> hey dave :)
<dmart> Hi
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/ might be an appropriate namespace i think
<ogra> unless lool wanted it somewhere in the kernel specific area
<lool> hey Dave
<lool> dmart: So I guess you want to start an Ubuntu on ARM SMP page; either the kernel or ARM namespaces are fine for that
<dmart> lool suggested https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance, but there's not an obvious category there yet.
<lool> Oh no sorry I meant this page documents the kernel practices
<lool> Didnt mean ARM stuff should go there
<dmart> What if I put it in ARM/SMPSupport ?
<lool> Sure
<ogra> sounds good
<lool> Or just SMP
<lool> I mean ARM/SMP
<dmart> Yep
<rabeeh> hi
<ogra> * Installing 1 assembly from libflickrnet2.2-cil into Mono
<ogra> qemu: Unsupported syscall: 242
<lool> hey rabeeh
 * ogra grumbles
<rabeeh> lool: got the new boards?
<lool> rabeeh: I dont know; I pinged IS about it earlier today
<rabeeh> ok
<ogra> so i made 242 (sched_getaffinity()) a no-op ... mono stuff still hangs after spitting out "qemu: Unsupported syscall: 242" four times ...
<rabeeh> keep me in the loop if you need help
<ogra> which makes me think it hangs on something else
<ogra> Method (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Environment:Exit (int) emitted at 0x426f5350 to 0x426f53c8 (code length 120) [gacutil.exe]
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> apparently mono doesnt hang at all in sched_getaffinity() but in exit()
<siji> ogra, there?
<ogra> with half an eye, yes
<siji> now am running ubuntu with 2.6.28-15 kernel
<siji> how can i enable SGX support on it
<ogra> likeyl by recompiling
<siji> is the same for 2.6.29(frm ur doc) will wrk ?
<lool> siji: I think it requires proprietary bits still IIRC
<siji> lool, not clear
<lool> Accept-Language: en-US
<lool> sorry
<lool> Message-ID: <B85A65D85D7EB246BE421B3FB0FBB59301DD57A4E8@dbde02.ent.ti.com>
<ogra> oh *SIGH* !
<ogra> now i understand why mono fails
<lool> rabeeh: No call today?
<ogra> mono has a binfmt hook
<ogra> and indeed the binfmt hook isnt wrapped in a qemu-arm-static
<ogra> call
<ogra> crap, that seems unsolvable
<lool> Wow some really exciting news on the beagle list
<lool> Old news for most people but I didnt read it in a while
<lool> openocd support for cortex a8 is making progress, as well as flyswatter support for beagle
<lool> uboot usb support is merged in mainline
<ogra> oh my, how can i solve that without massive fiddling ...
<Mysterious> hi
<Mysterious> Has anybody experiances with ubuntu on wince arm devices?
<mike^> Misterios: what do you mean by 'wince arm device'?
<ogra> a very very sad arm device ?
<mike^> ogra: :)
<lool> rabeeh: bjf didn't get a board for sure; is this normal?
<Martyn> afternoon all
#ubuntu-arm 2009-09-10
<siji> ogra, need help
<siji> i updated the kernel as per ur doc
<siji> for getting SGX support
<siji> no my ubuntu is running frm 2.6.29
<siji> but it's giving only 640x480  resolution
<mike^> siji: can you send me the doc about getting SGX support, pls?
<siji> mike^,http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<siji> which kernel u are using?
<siji> this doc is for ubuntu
<mike^> I'm using linux-omap from mainline
<mike^> 10x
<siji> it's already build with SGX support I think
<siji> and which OS?
<mike^> Linux :), well, I'm experimenting with Ubuntu and OE
<siji> ok for ubuntu refer the above link
<siji> ogra made it very nicely
<mike^> indeed
<mike^> thanks for the link
<siji> mike^ say thanks to ogra  :)
<mike^> ogra, thanks :)
<siji> ogra,I solved
<siji> now it's running with proper resolution
<siji> :)
<mike^> ericm_: Hi
<ericm_> hi mike^
<ericm_> nice to see you here
<ericm_> are you getting ubuntu running on your boards, heh?
<mike^> it's semi-illegal :) CompuLab does not allow using IRC :)
<mike^> on the pxa270-based :)
<ericm_> oh, bad
<ericm_> mike^, yeah, ogra has made it very easy, you might try out his rootstock
<mike^> kidding :) we are now deep in omap development
<ericm_> mike^, that's bad news for Marvell
<mike^> I did, I have Ubuntu running on omap3evm
<mike^> don't tell them :)
<ericm_> mike^, that's great
<mike^> ericm_, that's not that we're not going to make any Marvell-based products in the future
<mike^> it's just that Aspen is not that good :)
<mike^> ericm_, did you by chance have a hands on experience with Dove?
<ericm_> mike^, you may ask bjf about dove
<ericm_> mike^, I might be taking care of Dove when there are any real products available on the market
<mike^> ericm_, I've seen somewhere there's Ubuntu for Dove, I thought it was your work :)
<ericm_> mike^, not really, most of the kernel work is done by Marvell Israel
<ogra> mike^, it's NCommander for rolling the images and bjf for the kernel ... userspace is identical to imx51
<mike^> and what about gfx/video acceleration?
<ogra> not in the archive yet
<ogra> i know there are drivers being developed by marvell though
<ericm_> mike^, that's a real headache - not really a technical issue ;)
<mike^> ogra: btw, I have Ubuntu on omap3evm and it's somewhat, well, slow
<mike^> is iMX51 better?
<ogra> all the imx51 boards you can get atm are shipped with 512MB ... so yeah
<mike^> ogra: it's just the memory or the SoC is faster?
<ogra> but indeed it depends what you want to do ... wrt graphics omap is advanced because TI at least released some drivers
<ogra> SoC is 800MHz
<NCommander> ogra, do you know if publisher having issues?
 * NCommander is waiting for his kernel to publish since three hours ago :-)
<mike^> ogra: I need to choose the best SoC for company future system-on-module :)
<ogra> no idea, just finishing my first coffee here and wading through last nights pings
<ogra> mike^, whats the target you want to achieve with the SoC
<mike^> ogra, building block for net-top like devices
<mike^> well, actually net-top like device without the box
<ogra> well, depends what you want to invest :) imx51 is great but there are graphical constraints and all peripherial devices are routed through USB (including the disk adapters)
<mike^> ogra, and what about Dove?
<ogra> dove will likely not be available for the price you can buy imx51 HW for but will have a proper SATA adapter and i have seen that there is work going on for an X server
<ogra> so if price is your concern, go with imx51 ... if you want a well supported and speedy solution and can afford to pay a little more, go with dove
<mike^> ogra, thanks for the advice :)
 * mike^ downloaded OMAP3 GFX SDK and starts testing SGX with Ubuntu
 * ericm_ has to reboot his laptop
<mike^> ogra, btw, I don't quite understand how the gfx acceleration is supposed to work on omap with SGX. The xserver-xorg-video-omapfb can utilize the SGX hw?
<ogra> no idea, i havnet touched any omap HW for quite some time
<ogra> lool might be able to help here
<mike^> ogra, 10x, I'll wait for lool :)
<suihkulokki> mike^: no SGX, but uses DSS for xvideo acceleratioon
<mike^> suihkulokki, then SGX can be used only for GL-based apps?
<suihkulokki> mike^: with omapfb xserver, that is the case. IIRC there are other xservers which try to use SGX with varying success
<ogra> suihkulokki, i found my mono issues with qemu-arm-static btw ... its totally unrelated to qemu :)
<mike^> suihkulokki, good to know, thanks
<ogra> NCommander, ABI bump ... please take care
<NCommander> ogra, I saw, thanks (the kernel team drops a mail on the installer list, and I've been tracking uploads :-))
<ogra> so you already talked to colin ?
<NCommander> ogra, can you bump the ABI in the d-i bzr repo when you get a chance (unless you prefer I create a branch)
<NCommander> ogra, not yet, I saw it towards EOD yesterday
<ogra> nope, fine with me
<ogra> i just dont want to have to track it myself all the time
 * NCommander wishes there was a less manual way to handle ABI bumps
<lool> ogra, mike^: Sorry I never played with SGX
<ogra> NCommander, it will come, lool filed a bug for it long ago and i saw it's being worked on
<lool> ogra NCommander: This upload should drop versions in udeb filenames
<lool> chroot-autobuild/build/buildd/kernel-image-2.6.31-100-imx51-di_2.6.31-100.7_armel.udeb:
<lool> drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2009-08-25 03:03 ./
<lool> fail
<lool> drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2009-08-25 03:02 ./boot/
<lool> -rw-r--r-- root/root   2970624 2009-08-25 03:02 ./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-100-imx51
<lool> -rw-r--r-- root/root   3361440 2009-09-10 04:12 ./boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-204-dove-z0
<lool> and fail here too
<lool> tss
<ogra> bah
<lool> apparently next upload
<lool> hm no
<lool> ah yes
<lool> only commit since last upload is this fix
<lool> and not committed in dove at all
<lool> bjf: ^
<rabeeh> bjf: do you have board tracking number?
<rabeeh> lool: did you get tracking number?
<lool> rabeeh: bjf got the board
<lool> rabeeh: I thought I had pinged you about that late yesterday but it seems I forgot sorry
<siji> HI all am trying to compile clutter with SGX support
<siji> giving error like egl.h not found
<siji> frm where can i download it
<lool> in the SGX SDK I guess
<siji> lool, u mean powervr?
<mike^> siji, it should be somewhere in OMAP-GFX-SDK
<siji> mike^, ya
<mike^> ~/arm/omap/OMAP35x_Graphics_SDK_3_00_00_09 $ find . -name \*egl.h
<mike^> ./GFX_Linux_SDK/OVG/SDKPackage/Builds/OVG/Include/GLES/egl.h
<mike^> ./GFX_Linux_SDK/OGLES/SDKPackage/Builds/OGLES/Include/GLES/egl.h
<mike^> ./GFX_Linux_SDK/OGLES2/SDKPackage/Builds/OGLES2/Include/EGL/egl.h
<mike^> ./include/wsegl.h
<siji> i already put a request for getting it
<siji> but no respond yet
<mike^> siji, OE has libgles-omap3 recipy
<siji> ok
<mike^> siji, this might be usefull: http://cgit.openembedded.net/cgit.cgi/openembedded/tree/recipes/powervr-drivers/libgles-omap3.inc
<siji> ok thanks mike^
<siji> will it work if i just copied that egl.h to destination directory
<mike^> siji, don't know, I never used clutter
<siji> mike^, ok
<siji> mike^, nope
<siji> giving the same error
<siji> checking GLES/egl.h usability... no
<siji> checking GLES/egl.h presence... no
<siji> checking for GLES/egl.h... no
<siji> configure: error: Unable to locate required GLES headers
<Mysterious> help! I need somebody. Help not just anybody. heeelp ; D
<Mysterious> my pocket pc is running on arm9. i need a precompiled kernel image
<mike^> Mysterious, what is your pocket pc model?
<siji> Mysterious, or what is your pocket  model?  :)
<mike^> checking GLES/egl.h usability... yes
<mike^> checking GLES/egl.h presence... yes
<mike^> checking for GLES/egl.h... yes
<mike^> checking GLES/gl.h usability... yes
<mike^> checking GLES/gl.h presence... yes
<mike^> checking for GLES/gl.h... yes
<mike^> checking for eglInitialize in -lGLES_CM... yes
<mike^> siji, is that what you're looking for?
<siji> mike^,yes
<siji> mike^,u there
<siji> ??
<mike^> Mysterious, what is your pocket pc model?
<mike^> siji, I've built it natively
<mike^> apt-get build-dep clutter
<siji> oh ok
<siji> let me try
<siji> thanks
<mike^> cp /path/to/GFX/SDK/Include/... /usr/include
<mike^> etc..
<siji> ok
<Mysterious> oh hi
<mike^> siji, the debian rules for clutter use glx as default GL flavour, so be careful
<Mysterious> Well
<Mysterious> it's not really a pocket pc but a navigation system
<mike^> Mysterious, what is its model?
<mike^> CPU?
<Mysterious> my processor type is: Samsung ARM920T-S3C2443
<Mysterious> 128MB RAM
<Mysterious> pre installed wince core 5.0
<mike^> I'm not sure Ubuntu will live on that
<Mysterious> :(
<mike^> you can try OpenEmbedded
<Mysterious> ok
<Mysterious> have you got experiances in using CyaCE
<mike^> as for the kernel, s3c are supported by the mainline, but most probably you'll need to add a file or two to make it work on your device
<mike^> what is CyaCE?
<Mysterious> It's a Bootloader that might be able to run linux from wince environment
<Mysterious> http://www.linux-mips.org/linux-vr/booting.html
<mike^> Mysterious, first time here about it :)
<Mysterious> :S
<Mysterious> The program says that it needs a precompiled kernel image "vmlinux" or something like that
<mike^> Mysterious, so you'll need to build one :) I'd recommend googling for "your navigator name" + Linux
<Mysterious> oh i think there will be no results
<mike^> give it a try
<Mysterious> probably i am the first one trying to run linux on this pna :/ but ok
<siji> mike^, I need to go now,Will try it tmrw
<siji> Goodnight
<mike^> siji, good luck :)
<siji> tks
<Mysterious> i can't find anything :(
<mike^> <Mysterious, so you're all alone :)
<mike^> have to go, bye
<Mysterious> noo mike^ help me  ; _ ;
<Mysterious> >.<
<Mysterious> great
<neonfreon> wg 2
<erikcorry> Does Ubuntu on ARM require an ARMv7 CPU?
<pwnguin> erikcorry: from the wiki: *
<pwnguin> Ubuntu targets the ARM EABI, with an expectation of minimum compliance with the ARMv5t instruction set.
<pwnguin> the question is, does the cpu you have in mind comply with ARMv5t?
<erikcorry> My question is, which instructions can I use :-)
<pwnguin> anything in ARMv5t
<erikcorry> Optimised libraries for ARMv6 and ARMv7 are expected to be available where there is significant performance gain. "
<erikcorry> That's nice too.
<pwnguin> i wouldn't expect any of the 3d stuff with omap or anything
<pwnguin> or whatever that crazy arm vector stuff is
<pwnguin> NEON
<erikcorry> That's the one.
<erikcorry> I would imagine that lots of apps would be faster if they can assume vfp.
<erikcorry> I wonder how smooth the process of having more than one .deb file for a package can be made.
<erikcorry> So the user can get the right one.
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> ARM926EJ
<pwnguin> i thought this device was crappier than arm8
<pwnguin> arm9 i mean
<erikcorry> In the case of the app I am thinkig of (Chromium) there might also be quite a benefit from being able to assume Thumb2 ie ARMv7.
<pwnguin> at least in x86 land, the technique has been to target high profile plumbing
<pwnguin> custom kernels
<pwnguin> and i think libc
<pwnguin> and then to build the archive for a narrow instruction set but favor the newer processor timings for optimization
<erikcorry> We'll see how that pans out.
<erikcorry> But it's nice to be able to assume ARMv5 at least.
<pwnguin> man ARM is a mess
<pwnguin> 6 processor lines, different ABIs
<pwnguin> and they're all called ARM
<pwnguin> ive got a wrt54g and a NAS running arm. i'm just glad they can run ssh and irssi, let alone browsers or javascript ;)
<suihkulokki> pwnguin: wrt54g is not arm
<pwnguin> suihkulokki: oh. huh. apparently they're mips
#ubuntu-arm 2009-09-11
<ericm_> unch
<siji> mike^, u there
<siji> hey all
<siji> still am not able to start clutter with sdx support
<siji> giving the same error like
<siji> checking GLES/egl.h usability... no
<siji>  hecking GLES/egl.h presence... no
<siji> checking for GLES/egl.h... no
<siji> configure: error: Unable to locate required GLES headers
<siji> any help ???
<siji> ogra, there?
<siji> anbody from TI here ??
<ogra> siji, i am now, but dont ask me about TI GLES :)
<siji> ogra,:(
<siji> i send the request yesterday  for that SDK
<siji> but no response
<siji> I tried all the other ways to compile it but failed
<gaspa> ogra: really? I'm just now trying to put ubuntu on a davinci board... :)
<ogra> gaspa, nice
<ogra> lool, what about my "mtd support for flash-kernel" workitem in the babbage spec, given that we dont have access to the mtd devices yet, should i postpone ?
<lool> ogra: perhaps you could develop it against babbage1?
<lool> ogra: it's mostly for lange support
<ogra> (kernel support is still missing, next kernel upload will be really short before A6 according to what i catched from amitk )
<ogra> i have a lange 5.2 here
<ogra> but no kernel
<lool> ogra: I'm not sure about 5.2 flash support but 5.1 doesn't have flash support
<ogra> and given that we wont have lange 5.1 support for karmic anyway ... not sure we want it now
<lool> ogra: Well if you can get it in, it's nice, otherwise postpone
<lool> I agree it's unlikely we get lange 5.1 support but that bit we could actually do in advance
<ogra> ok, i'll leave it open then and leave it until i have the new kernel ...
<lool> and oem has other mx51 projects where they do have mtd support
<lool> Michael Frey is implementing that
<ogra> might still be possible between A6 and beta
<ogra> right, but they a) have the HW and b) have other kernel patches
<ogra> i lack both atm
 * ogra would really appreciate getting one of the lange 5.1 systems we have at IS
<lool> I was suggesting b1 because it does have flash support
<ogra> that would be helpful for such cases
<lool> ogra: it wouldnt because we dont have the driver for 5.1 yet
<lool> 13:02 < lool> ogra: I'm not sure about 5.2 flash support but 5.1 doesn't have  flash support
 * lool lunch &
<ogra> ah, right
<amitk> ogra: you can get intermediate kernel .debs if that helps.
<ogra> amitk, well, you are still porting patches, dont you ?
<amitk> ogra: right
<amitk> I'm half way through the new pile of 100
<ogra> i'll just wait
<siji> hey anybody here can provide me TI's Omap SDK
<Martyn> Salutations
 * Martyn is slowly starting the process of getting a arm v7 build
<lool> hey Martyn
 * kblin twiddles his thumbs while waiting for rootstock to finish
#ubuntu-arm 2009-09-13
<Daviey> Hi, is the /current karmic netboot installer working?
<Daviey> vmlinuz-2.6.31-100-imx51
<Martyn-> netboot?  No
<Martyn-> not on arm anyway
<Daviey> Martyn-: hmm.. there isn't an arm netboot since jaunty then?
<Martyn-> I wasn't aware that even jaunty had a working net-install
<Martyn-> netboot, yes
<Martyn-> net install?  no.
<Daviey> my bad, i mean't netboot
<Daviey> I can't get the karmic vmlinuz-2.6.31-203-dove or vmlinuz-2.6.31-100-imx51 working..
<Daviey> What should the -M be?
<Daviey> for qemu :)
<Martyn-> dunno
<Martyn-> I have real hardware :)
<Martyn-> for even Cortex-A9 :)
<Daviey> lucky :)
<Daviey> Martyn-: would you be really kind, and give me the output of dpkg-architecture on an armel box?
<Daviey> (or anyone else for that matter)
<Martyn-> can't at the moment .. I'm at home, not at work :)
<Martyn-> sigh
<Martyn-> wait, I might be able to VPN in if you're patient
<Daviey> Martyn-: nah, don't worry. but thanks anyway.
<Daviey> not that i'm being impatient, i just don't want you to go to extra effort :)
<ali1234> i did a net install on armel... it didn't work, but i  think only cos the box didn't have enough ram
<ali1234> it got quite far before it crashed
<ali1234> Daviey: there is a rootfs building script for armel which uses qemu heavily, perhaps it will provide some hints for you? link is in topic
<Daviey> ali1234: i'll check it out, but it seems the kernel for karmic isn't working for some reason.. There isn't a versatile one, only dove and imx51, and neither of these seems to work with qemu :(
<ali1234> build your own then :)
<ali1234> i've only tested with jaunty anyway, and i think that's what the rootfs script uses also
<ali1234> but it doesn't seem too picky about kernel. i used a random 2.6.25 and it mostly worked
<Daviey> hmm.. ok thanks ali1234
#ubuntu-arm 2010-09-13
<neil_d> can you use an ARM board as a LTSP client?   where the server is x386 bassed.
<Martyn> yes
<Martyn> well, sort of
<Martyn> PXE booting support is kind of lacking
<Martyn> although we've got a patch at work, which we're working on upstreaming, to add pxe support to uboot
<neil_d> I suppose you could put the chroot environment on a compact flash card... have it boot from that.. then switch to using the main server for everything else...
<rsalveti> cooloney: for the highmem issue, it'd be nice to test it upstreams
<rsalveti> *upstream
<rsalveti> http://marc.info/?l=linux-omap&m=128413257515288&w=2
<rsalveti> it seems we have a tree that can boot at the es2, but for me it was unable to find the mmc
<rsalveti> so can't test it
<rsalveti> once we have a better answer from Ghorai, pointing us what is needed to make it work, we can easily test if we can reproduce the highmem issue with upstream
<cooloney> rsalveti: thanks, man
<cooloney> rsalveti: did you try the audio things on your ES2.0
<cooloney> i need to reinstall the daily-live image on my board, but lost my HDMI cable
<hrw> morning
<vstehle> ogra_omap4: Hi! Today's image checks the drives at boot, and finds errors! "Press F to attempt to fix..."
<ogra> vstehle, smells like the rsizing didnt happen
<ogra> *re
<ogra> vstehle, is that completely unmodified ?
<vstehle> ogra: Yes. zcat, reboot.
<vstehle> ogra: I saw the resize happen.
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> and it reboots too ?
<ogra> after resize ...
<vstehle> ogra: Yes.
<ogra> hrm
<vstehle> ogra: The disk checks happens before reboot.
<ogra> *before* ?!?
<ogra> now thats weird, there is nothing that could do an interactive check at that point
<vstehle> ogra: Ok, not completely accurate: it rebooted after checks :)
<vstehle> ogra: Probably because slash was "fixed" ?
<ogra> slash ?
<vstehle> ogra: /
<ogra> no
<ogra> there is one fsck right before resizing, but thats completely /dev/null'ed
<ogra> after resizing there isnt any fsck until the reboot command
<vstehle> ogra: This one I did not see
<ogra> "checking filesystem before resizing..."
<ogra> thats the one
<vstehle> ogra: I don't know the exact command; it was the graphical frontend, with the dots
<vstehle> ogra: It was not in text mode any more
<ogra> but there should be no output ot the screen and definitely no interaction
<ogra> then it was after reboot
<vstehle> ogra: There were messages about filesystem check
<vstehle> ogra: And it definitely asked me to type 'F' to confirm that it should "fix" the filesystem
<vstehle> ogra: It complained also for a fraction of a second about tmp not being there or not ready
<vstehle> ogra: and then reboot
<ogra> there is no splash screen before reboot at all
<vstehle> ogra: maybe it rebooted also between resize and dots, probably.
<ogra> well, you would have noticed
<ogra> it takes a while for u-boot
<vstehle> ogra: But I don't have the serial console in front of me always
<ogra> no, but you would have a black screen for about 30sec at least
<ogra> until kernel/initrd are there
<vstehle> ogra: I'll redo the steps more carefully and take notes :)
<ogra> k, i'll try to reproduce it here too
<vstehle> ogra: I can run a terminal ok, today :)
<ogra> did you have network plugged in btw ?
<vstehle> ogra: Yes
<ogra> hmm, k
 * ogra zsyncs todays image to check whats going on
<vstehle> ogra: Oh, wait, you mean: when the "checks" happened? The board had no network.
<ogra> aha
<ogra> might be an issue with the fixrtc script that sets the clock to last mount time of the disk
<ogra> it is to prevent fsck if the clock is wrong
<ogra> (which it always is if there is no ntp server reachable and no RTC closk)
<ogra> *clock
<ogra> err
<ogra> s/clock/battery/
<vstehle> ogra: Also, we don't have a gnome "bar" any more. Is this awaited?
<ogra> no, its not
<vstehle> ogra: I would have sworn it was there during the installer...
<ogra> thats not gnome :)
<ogra> the installer has its own minimal panel now
<ogra> (i'll switch our desktop to it during natty)
<vstehle> ogra: There is something weird with the console colors; the red is black.
<ogra> checked your cable ?
<ogra> we didnt have a kernel upgrade or anything afaik
<ogra> so the framebuffer shouldnt have changed
<vstehle> ogra: :) Looks like a software thing this time. Try typing 'z' in top in text mode.
<ogra> well, let me get an image first, still zsyncing
<ogra> 3min to go
<vstehle> ogra: You can do the same in a gnome terminal and see the difference
<vstehle> ogra: I'll redo the zcat and install.
<ogra> and i need to find some breakfast first
<ogra> hmm you are using zcat ... ?
 * ogra has never done it that way ...
<neil_d> anyone here know anything about this http://www.embeddedarm.com/products/board-detail.php?tab=options&product=TS-7800#   like if ubuntu can be put on it?
<ogra_cmpc> neil_d, thats ARM9 (ARMv5) ... ubuntu only supports v7 (cortex-a8 and upwards)
<ogra_cmpc> use debian on ARM9
<ynezz> neil_d: as ogra said debian or with some little work openembedded(angstrom) and openwrt
<ynezz> neil_d: there's support for ts72xx boards in OpenEmbedded already
<ynezz> neil_d: and here's quite old but a good starting point for ts7800 http://ted.openavr.org/OE-for-ts7800/
<neil_d> so is the ARM9 a different thing to the cotex-a8 etc.?
<ogra> cortex-a8 is ARMv7
<ogra> while ARM9 is only ARMv5
<ogra> different specifications
<ogra> all ubuntu binaries are built specifically for v7
<ogra> so they wont run on older stuff
<neil_d> oh!
<ogra> imagine you try to run binaries that are compiled for i686 on a real 386 machine
<ogra> 386 wont have all the instructions the 686 has
<neil_d> been trying to find an ARM card with SATA for a dedicated server... but they are hard to find.
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> SATA is very rare on ARM SoCs
<hrw> neil_d: grab guruplug
<ogra> right
<ogra> but that wont run ubuntu either
<hrw> neil_d: or other kirkwood based device with sata and run debian on it
<ogra> vstehle, so i had no fsck yet with todays daily image
 * ogra wonders if vstehle's SD card is somewhat worn out
<vstehle> ogra: I could not reproduce it. I think I might have not waited enough for shutdown
<ogra> ah, yeah, that could be
<vstehle> ogra: Btw, the gnome menu is back; was probably linked to my bad fs somehow
<ogra> we only flush the cache for the Sd at unmount
<vstehle> ogra: I am now trying SGX on top of daily; promising
<ogra> sweet
<ogra> jasper sets vm.vfs_cache_pressure=50 and vm.dirty_writeback_centisecs = 6000 ... that causes the kernel to write to the SD less often which results in a massive speedup, but requires that you properly shut down
<rsalveti> vstehle: cool, with the latest driver?
<ogra> (as a rule of thumb, just wait until the monitor shuts off)
<vstehle> rsalveti: Yes. But it is not completely ok now :)
<rsalveti> vstehle: oh, ok :-)
<lag> ogra: If I boot up my ES2.0 and install a new kernel using dpkg, do I have to do anything after?
<lag> I am 'downgrading' the kernel
<lag> ls
<rsalveti> lag: besides updating uInitrd and uImage, nothing
<rsalveti> just make sure flash-kernel is taking the kernel you want
<lag> How do I do that from inside the image?
<lag> So far I've issued: dpkg -i linux-*
<ogra> that should suffice
<ogra> try it :)
<lag> That does everything?
<ogra> a reboot only takes a minute
<lag> It's still installing
<rsalveti> I should, I believe
<ogra> it generates an initrd and calls flash-kernel in the end, yes
<lag> k
<ogra> if you have any issues, file a bug against flash-kernel
<ogra> but i dont think you will have any
<lag> 0 bytes read
<lag> ## Booting image at 80000000 ...
<lag> Bad Magic Number
<lag> PANDA #
<lag> :(
<rsalveti> lag: could be the case that you're still using the old u-boot
<ogra> smells like it
<lag> It's a fresh flash
<lag> From today's image
<lag> It booted the first time
<lag> Oh wait!
<ogra> lag, we're still waiting :)
 * lag is reflashing
<ogra> ah
<GrueMaster> ogra: omap not building images?  I only got a blank email.
<ogra_ac> Yeah, that happens if the builder is down
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<ogra_ac> I pinged lamont already
<ogra_ac> At least omap4 worked fine
<lag> How do you retrieve this number: 2.6.35-903.X
<armin76> lag: grep :D
<furibondox> hi all, I have a problem using --no-root with the latest rootstock (version 126):  http://paste.ubuntu.com/493171/
<lag> armin76: grep what for what?
<rsalveti> furibondox: can you paste your log file?
<furibondox> yes
<ogra_cmpc> lag, uname -r
<furibondox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493172/
<furibondox> this is the last part of the file
<lag> ogra_cmpc: Tried that
<ogra_cmpc> lag, and ?
<furibondox> rsalveti: I'm running the rootstock from a lucid pc
<lag> Displays 2.6.35-903-omap4
<lag> I need to know X where X is a number
<ogra_cmpc> oh tou want the abi
<rsalveti> furibondox: interesting, the error message is "Success" :-)
<lag> Yeah
<ogra_cmpc> *you
<furibondox> right... it seems that genext2fs return a right error code (0)
<rsalveti> furibondox: let me try it here
<rsalveti> yep
<furibondox> rsalveti: I try to insert an echo $? and the output was 0
<ogra_cmpc> lag, dpkg -l|grep linux-image|grep ^ii|grep $(uname -r)
<ogra_cmpc> and then some cut magic to get the second field
<lag> What's ^ii?
<ogra_cmpc> it greps only installed packages
<ogra_cmpc> (filter for dpkg -l)
<lag> It just locked up on me :(
<ogra_cmpc> what ? dpkg
<rsalveti> furibondox: for now, try commenting the if part of genext2fs (calling it directly) to see if rootstock is able to create the rootfs
<lag> No, the board
<lag> Went to screen saver and refused to come out
<ogra_cmpc> try switching consoles
<lag> Rebooting
<ogra_cmpc> gah
<lag> Next time
<ogra_cmpc> yeah
<rsalveti> furibondox: I'm looking why genext2fs trying to be verbose
<rsalveti> *is trying
<furibondox> ok
<ogra_cmpc> i noticed something similar but console switching solves it ... i cant reproduce it reliably yet though
<furibondox> now i try commenting the if part...
<lag> ogra: What's the current ABI?
 * ogra_cmpc cant tell from here
<lag> When I installed it, it said "downgrading to x.x.x-903.8 from x.x.x-902.11
<lag> But only 5 and 8 are installed
<ogra_cmpc> hmm
<ogra_cmpc> thats also not a downgrade
<ogra_cmpc> 903 > 902
<furibondox> rsalveti: after commenting the if part it seems that it stops again... but I don't understand why
<furibondox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493180/
<furibondox> after line 7 it return to the prompt
<lag> ogra_cmpc: What?
<rsalveti> furibondox: probably because of genext2fs return code (the script has set -e)
<lag> ogra_cmpc: Oh, I see
<lag> No, that's a typo
<lag> Both were 903
<furibondox> yes... I see
<rsalveti> furibondox: after failing, try running genext2fs by hand
<rsalveti> so we can understand why it's failing
<furibondox> I can try to print the same command line used by genext2fs and then execute the same command...
<rsalveti> furibondox: yep, or call it with bash -x ./rootstock
<furibondox> I've done it before but the /tmp/tmp.XXXXX/rootfs folder is not more present...
<furibondox> may be now without the if part the cleanup function is not called so the rootfs folder extracted should be leaved in the /tmp/tmp.XXXXXX
<furibondox> right?
<rsalveti> furibondox: yep, without the if part the clean_up is not called
<rsalveti> so you can still go to the generated directory
<furibondox> i can check but I have to run the rootstock again with the set -x in order to check the exact parameters to pass to genext2fs
<rsalveti> furibondox: or you can try to look for the /tmp/tmp.XXX directory that was't wiped out
<rsalveti> genext2fs -b 104857 -i 4096 -d rootfs rootfs.img should be ok
<rsalveti> furibondox: genext2fs -b 2097152 -i 4096 -d rootfs rootfs.img as you requested 2GB
<furibondox> genext2fs -b 2097152 -i 4096 -d /tmp/tmp.8DXifxNx1k/rootfs /tmp/tmp.8DXifxNx1k/qemu-armel-201009131759.img
<furibondox> I'm waiting the exit of the program...
<rsalveti> ok
<furibondox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/493184/
<furibondox> very strange... the qemu image is 0 byte long
<rsalveti> furibondox: did it fail with the same message?
<furibondox> genext2fs: output filesystem image: Success
<furibondox> yes
<rsalveti> furibondox: try using -b 1048576
<rsalveti> genext2fs consumes a lot of ram
<furibondox> I'm trying
<ogra_ac> yes, you need as much free ram as the imagesize is
<rsalveti> genext2fs is a quite old code, and it was created to generate small images, so they just map everything into memory
<furibondox> great! using -b 1048576 the image is generated correctly
<rsalveti> furibondox: so try running with -i 1GB
<furibondox> yes I'm just trying ;)
<furibondox> I've also remove the comment to the if part...
 * rsalveti lunch
<GrueMaster> ogra: On bug 628204, should I refile it against the go-home-applet?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628204 in ubuntu-netbook-efl-default-settings (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "go-home-applet not accessable on armel images (affects: 2) (heat: 506)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628204
<ogra_ac> yeah
<GrueMaster> Done.  I had been looking at the gconf settings between Lucid & Maverick and not seeing anything different there.
<ogra_ac> i doubt its gconf
<GrueMaster> Like I said, I didn't find anything there.  Just a blank entry.  Nothing in the go-home-applet source indicates that it uses more than that.
<armin76> http://www.anandtech.com/show/3912/boxee-box-the-inside-story
<mpoirier> robclark: good afternoon
<robclark> hi mpoirier
<mpoirier> robclark: a few weeks ago we had a chat about EDID
<mpoirier> I read it from user space, you from the driver.
<mpoirier> could you point me to your patch one again pls ?
<robclark> yeah.. and I talked a bit w/ mythripk about it since then.. since we have a similar issue with the DVI-D interface on panda..
<robclark> sure hang on..
<robclark> fwiw, mythripk was suggesting adding an API to the panel driver to return either the fixed timings (for LCD type device, with hard-coded resolution), or EDID for things like HDMI/DVI monitor..
<robclark> so probably we should have a talk with her one of these mornings
<mpoirier> at this time, we are looking to do a back port of your work in omap3 - do you think this is possible ?
<robclark> possibly..
<robclark> although mythripk was talking about splitting out EDID code into separate utility within DSS2..  that would make your life a bit easier, but not sure about the timeframe
<mpoirier> I wanted to investigat first
<robclark> fwiw, my most current branch right now is http://gitorious.org/~robclark/pandaboard/robclarks-kernel-omap4/commits/drm-lite ... but the patches you are interested in are a bit further down..
<mpoirier> let check...
<robclark> I guess look at the commits that have EDID or HDMI in the name ;-)
<ogra_ac> mpoirier, did you talk to ricardo ? he owns teh EDEI spec now
<ogra_ac> *EDID
<mpoirier> robclark: thanks for your time
<ogra_ac> (just to make sure we dont duplicate work here, i'm not sure if he doesnt work on the u-boot implementation right now)
<ogra_ac> rsalveti ^^^
<robclark> mpoirier: also.. dss2/omapfb don't deal well with dynamic resizing.. have a look at the commits cad4d0c, c07189e
<rsalveti> mpoirier: I have a patch already trying to add the EDID parsing in omap3
<rsalveti> that's what I'm currently working on
<rsalveti> what I'm trying at the moment is probing and parsing the edid at the panel-generic
<rsalveti> using the api we already have at the kernel
<rsalveti> omap4 is not using the edid api
<rsalveti> but getting and parsing everything by hand
<rsalveti> robclark: the idea for now would be just to probe and get it right while booting the kernel
<rsalveti> the second step would be changing it, when needed
<robclark> rsalveti: just keep in mind, that omapfb might end up initializing itself (and therefore reading the resolution) before the HDMI driver has a chance to read the EDID
<robclark> so even if the monitor is plugged in a boot, the order of things at bootup might screw you
<rsalveti> robclark: oh, sure
<rsalveti> argh, sgx packaging is just terrible
<rsalveti> we have 3 different sets of libraries
<rsalveti> each one for a different hardware
<rsalveti> at least the kernel modules are the same
<rsalveti> and just the .so files
<GrueMaster> NCommander: Any chance of reviving apport-retrace this cycle?
<NCommander> GrueMaster: now that I'm back home, maybe
<NCommander> depends on how stable my A0 is
<GrueMaster> Other than the stupid parallel port driver, it should be fine.  Mine is.
<NCommander> GrueMaster: indeed. the A0 is much more stable IMHO
#ubuntu-arm 2010-09-14
<hrw> morning
<cooloney> ogra: does USB EHCI of ES2.0 work with our Ubuntu daily live image?
<ogra_ac> yep
<ogra_ac> kbd and mouse work fine on 6 and 8 layer for me
<ogra_ac> the NIC too (usb NIC)
<hrw> nice
<cooloney> ok, let me try again.
<cooloney> thx, man
<ogra_ac> do you have issues ?
 * ogra_ac didnt try todays image, yesterdays worked fine
<cooloney> ogra_ac: i am trying Sep 11 daily image
<cooloney> but usb EHCI doesn't work
<ogra_ac> weird
<ogra_ac> cooloney, 6 or 8 layer ?
<cooloney> ogra_ac: 8 layers
<cooloney> ogra_ac: i tried EHCI ports before with maverick rootfs from rootstock
<cooloney> it works on my 8 layers
<ogra_ac> well, all i can say is that it works flawless here
<cooloney> ogra_ac: if you think yours is working fine, never mind. maybe it's my bad.
<cooloney> ogra_ac: ok, got it.
<ogra_ac> with teh dsailsy it should just work for you too
<ogra_ac> *daily
 * ogra_ac recommends to zsync to the latest
<ogra_ac> though there wasnt a kernel change between 11th and today afaik
<ogra_ac> oh, wait
<ogra_ac> the metapackage was screwed until teh 12th
<ogra_ac> you might still have the old ES1.0 kernel on the image from the 11th
<cooloney> oh, i'm just wanna zsync that
<cooloney> ogra_ac: ok, i got it.
<cooloney> ogra_ac: let me zsync it
<ogra_ac> yeah, use todays
<ogra_ac> intresting that it boots at all
<ogra_ac> i think mine got stuck on teh 6 layer when i tried it with the old kernel
<ogra_ac> during first boot
<cooloney> ogra_ac: thanks for helping this. i'm zsyncing
<ogra_ac> cool
<lag> ogra: Is there any reason why the ES2.0 wouldn't boot with CONFIG_PM enabled?
<ogra> lag, ask ndec
<ogra> (if he returns)
<ogra> lag, all i was told is that the HW doesnt support it yet
<ogra> and wont for maverick
<lag> k
<lag> I've done some testing and it doesn't even boot
<lag> No boot-up messages at all
<ogra> but ndec should be able to tell you if it gets in our way
<ogra> ah, so it does then :)
<lag> I'll move on to something else for the time being
<lag> Quite
<ogra> you could fix some userspace bugs if you are bored :P
<ogra> we have enough of them
<ogra> lag, how about ASoC stuff ?
<ogra> we still  have no working sound and TI wants to use asound.conf,getting the driver improved to not need that would be an awesome fix
<lag> ogra: I though it worked?
<lag> ogra: Or was that ES1.0?
<ogra> HDMI might
<ogra> no it never worked properly
<ogra> for the normal system we should default to the earphone plug ... with an option to switch over to HDMI in the sound prefs
<lag> prpplague was working on it
<lag> I'm sure he submitted patches
<ogra> in ES1.0 i saw the HW at least but couldnt switch (and i think with that sound came out of HDMI)
<ogra> with ES2.0 i dont see a sound device at all atm
<ogra> lag, he is working on a very raw implementation that requires asound,conf
<lag> Create a bug
<lag> And assign me
<ogra> our audio team usually doesnt allow using that file
<ogra> (though we'd do it as a workaround from jasper if we cant get it fixed, but if there is any opportunity to get it fixed properly that would be better)
<lag> ogra: Have you reported a bug yet?
<ogra> nop
<ogra> lag, bug 637947
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637947 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "no sound devices on current ES2.0 boards (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637947
<lag> Ta
<ogra> persia, i'm wondering if we couldnt just use a case statement for jasper cmdline parsing ... if anything is set we just dont touch it
<persia> lag, I recall you and I discussing this about a month ago: it either needs proper quirking *OR* board-drivers.
<ogra> persia, talking about sound or PW ?
<ogra> err
<ogra> PM
<persia> Sound.
<ogra> well, TI brought it up on friday and they say there is no time to fix it in driver on their side
<ogra> so asound.conf would be our last resort
<persia> Assuming you're talking about bug #605831, the issue with a case statement is that we only want to set things if they *aren't* present.  You'd have to track a lot of state.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 605831 in jasper-initramfs (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Resolution should be taken from /proc/cmdline if provided (affects: 1) (heat: 73)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/605831
<ogra> but i'D rather not use it if we can make it happen properly anyhow
<persia> Those aren't the only choices (and asound.conf is a very poor choice).
<persia> In addition to those two, we have 1) kernel quirking to hint various devices if they don't report properly (this is done *extensively* for Intel HDA, as an example).
<ogra> well, feel free to make suggestions for fallbacks on the bug above
<ogra> we can surely create an asound.conf from jasper as last resort ... any better solution is indeed preferred
<persia> And 2) the extensible constructed ALSA configuration, which happens dynamically in /usr/lib/alsa-lib
<persia> Please, please, don't create an asound.conf in jasper.
<persia> If nothing else, that will likely break all USB audio.
<persia> Potentially bluetooth as well.
<ogra> well, all suggestions are welcome
<ogra> if you have a better way we shoudl use that one
<persia> Drop a conf fragment in /usr/share/alsa/ somewhere that only gets used for omap.
<persia> We'll end up with broken support for omap boards other than those identified for testing, but it won't be more broken than an asound.conf, and will be much easier to fix.
<persia> I *think* the best place is probably under /usr/share/alsa/init/omap or similar
<ogra> k, can you add a comment on the bug
<persia> sure
<ogra> (make sure though thats its a fallback, preferred solution is still in kernel)
<lag> persia: Yes we did
<lag> prpplague: Are you here yet?
<persia> ogra, please review that comment: I hope it's clear enough.
<prpplague> lag: where is here?
<persia> prpplague, In front of a device connected to IRC and viewing this channel :)
<ogra> i guess he meant there :)
 * prpplague is travelling today and be back in the office tomorrow
<prpplague> hehe
<prpplague> lag: whatcha working on now?
<ogra> prpplague, i just created bug 637947 for him
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637947 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "no sound devices on current ES2.0 boards (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637947
<ogra> (which is why you got pinged i assume)
<lag> prpplague: Hi David
<lag> We were speaking about audio a few weeks ago
<lag> I believe you were going to release some patches to make it work on the ES1.0
<persia> A board driver?
<prpplague> lag: yea there was a handoff, the announcement went on the pandaboard list
<prpplague> lag: you can get the latest sources at gitorious/pandaboard
<prpplague> lag: the L24.9 branches
<lag> prpplague: And they will make sound work on the ES2.0?
<lag> I believe we have the majority of L24.9
<lag> prpplague: When you say the pandabaord list, do you mean on IRC, or is there a mailing list?
<sebjan> lag: the last audio patches I pushed on my tree (for-ubuntu-2.6.35) are post L24.9, and are not in prpplague's tree
<lag> sebjan: I have just fetched from your tree, which is building now
<lag> :)
<sebjan> lag: ok, cool :)
<lag> :)
<lag> cooloney: ping
<prpplague> lag: there is a mailing list
<lag> I've has a quick Google for it, but to no avail
<lag> Would you be so kind as to link me to it please?
<berco> lag: email: pandaboard@googlegroups.com
<berco> lag: Link: http://groups.google.com/group/pandaboard
<ndec> ogra: i just subscribed you to 587632. any chance this can be fixed for 10.10? the problem is that when gst-ugly is installed it will superseed gst-ffmpeg which works fine on arm.
<ogra> bug 587632
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587632 in libmad (Ubuntu) "Sound very distorted on armel (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587632
<lag> berco: I did find that
<lag> berco: Is it just a matter of joining that group?
<berco> lag: I think so
<ogra> ndec, lets ask linaro if they want to work on a fix, else we can indeed build with -marm
<berco> lag: honnestly I haven't tried yet
<persia> Given the proximity to release, let's just use -marm
<lag> I can't join
<lag> You need to have a Google account
<ndec> lag: yes you always need a google account to subscribe google groups I believe.
<berco> lag: I believe so. I just tried with my google account and I'm now a member of the group
<ndec> lag: you can create a new google account with an existing email address. in that case it would give you a google account without gmail.
<mythripk> robclark:gm i saw some talk related to EDID ?
<robclark> hi mythripk..
<robclark> yeah..  but mpoitier doesn't seem to be around atm..
<mythripk> hmm , I should be able to get the code with seperate edid.c by this weekend
<robclark> same thing we were talking about the other day, about how to support EDID for DVI/other drivers..
<robclark> ok, very cool
<mythripk> ya with your patch for DVI as well , i have the old regular code for EEDID
<robclark> ahh, hi mpoirier
<ogra> speaking of the devil :)
<robclark> indeed
<mythripk> :)
<robclark> finally mpoirier and mythripk in same channel at same time ;-)
<ogra> we should remove europe ... that gets the timezones closer together :)
<robclark> heheh, I'm not sure if it works that way..
<mpoirier> ogra: but I like Europe...
<mpoirier> great for vacation.
<robclark> mpoirier: mythripk had mentioned: "hmm , I should be able to get the code with seperate edid.c by this weekend"
<ogra> lol
<mpoirier> robclark: cool - on what processor ?
<rsalveti> mythripk: hm, also interested on that :-)
<mpoirier> robclark: rsalveti is heading that project now.
<mythripk> hmm k then let me send the code for review once im done
<rsalveti> mythripk: cool
<mythripk> would you like some heads up ?
<mpoirier> mythripk: yes please.
<rsalveti> mythripk: what you're planing to do for improving the edid code on omap4?
<rsalveti> the edid parsing
<robclark> mpoirier: I guess this would be on omap4 kernel, but we should start trying to apply some of the patches on both to align omap3 and omap4 code..
<robclark> rsalveti: ^^^^
<rsalveti> robclark: yep, that's what I was looking for
<rsalveti> trying to integrate at least the parsing code
<mythripk> create a seperate edid.c file which will handle all the edid and eedid code
<robclark> yup
<mpoirier> rsalveti: I can assist if need be.
<rsalveti> and trying to use the common kernel api for it
<rsalveti> mpoirier: cool
<mythripk> hmm ive seen some changes on omap3 done by srinivas i could send out those patches...
<robclark> rsalveti: just keep in mind, in some use cases you might have hdmi display, but no framebuffer, only v4l2 device..
<mythripk> yup , it is independent of v4l2 or fb and tied to hdmi.c
<mythripk> rsalverti, rob and mpoirier do you have any specific suggestions...
<rsalveti> robclark: true, but it shouldn't be tied with fb
<robclark> mythripk: just one... ideally somehow the edid parsing code could return a list/array of supported timings.  Because eventually we want omapfb to populate modedb table with all supported modes
<mpoirier> mythripk: you are miles ahead of me on the topic - I'll let you run with it.
<mythripk> robclark:hmm , i could add that but problem is there could be duplicates and problem with number of entries..
<mythripk> becaue the 8 timing blocks timing data and the SVD block preferred timing data will overlap
<mythripk> and for DVI the standard timing data also should be populated...
<robclark> mythripk: probably most important is the # of distinct resolutions.. if you have multiple supported timings that are same resolution, maybe it doesn't matter so much which you pick
<robclark> the use case is just letting userspace pick from available supported resolutions
<mythripk> hmm ok then let me create a list and if the timing is valid , i shall populate all the values onto it...
<robclark> mythripk: I guess it shouldn't hurt, tho, if you populate the list with multiple timings that are same resolution..  I guess either way would work
<mythripk> robclark: yup not parsing for a duplicate , i shall populate if valid ... only thing i need to do is convert Short video descriptor to resolution string..
<robclark> mythripk: I think it is ok to be a list/array/iterator of struct omap_video_timings
<mythripk> ya but SVD info will only give CEA code so need to populate it into a timing
<mythripk> k then time to head for my bus , i shall send the edid.c by this friday or so... good day
<robclark> mythripk: I think you just need to loop thru the table of all timings, and see if it matches anything that we support?
<robclark> ok, c-ya later
<mythripk> yes ... all_timings[code] will do ...
<ogra> lag, ogra@panda:~$ dmesg|grep -i under
<ogra> [  424.812652] omapdss DISPC error: GFX_FIFO_UNDERFLOW, disabling GFX
<ogra> [73202.197601] omapdss DISPC error: GFX_FIFO_UNDERFLOW, disabling GFX
<ogra> got it twice since yesterday it seems
<lag> That's the one!
<lag> ogra: Which bootloaders are we using?
<lag> ogra: I fixed this before by using the correct ones
<ogra> lag, most recent linaro package
<lag> Do you have back log on here?
<ogra> this channel you mean ?
<ogra> sure
<lag> robclark> lag: do you have x-loader w/ DDR timings tweaks and 1gb support?
<lag> <robclark> without that, I don't think DSS gets enough memory bandwidth to feed a 1920x1080 hdmi monitor..
<ogra> yes, we have that
<ogra> x-loader is ours btw ... only u-boot comes from linaro
<persia> lag, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/09/14/#ubuntu-arm.html is also available, in case you ever need backscroll and nobody here has it.
<lag> persia: Bookmarked, thanks
<persia> lag, that's just today's: you might want to bookmark something further up in the hierarchy :)
<lag> persia: I did ;)
 * lag is not just a pretty face :)
<lag> Is there a searchable version?
<persia> I don't know of one currently maintained, other than using site: restrictions in popular search engines.
<rsalveti> mpoirier_: http://software-dl.ti.com/dsps/dsps_public_sw/sdo_sb/targetcontent/gfxsdk/3_01_00_07//exports/OMAP35x_Graphics_SDK_setuplinux_3_01_00_07.bin
<rsalveti> this is the original SDK "tarball"
<ogra> heh
<mpoirier_> rsalveti: let me take a look.
<rsalveti> with the latest version you can just wget it
<rsalveti> but it's huge, let me send you just the kernel source
<rsalveti> 500MB
<rsalveti> this is just in case you want to check where I got them
<mpoirier_> rsalveti: is this about the GPled ?
<rsalveti> mpoirier: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rsalveti/+junk/omap3-sgx
<rsalveti> mpoirier: only the kernel part is gpl
<rsalveti> mpoirier_: this is a package I created using m-a to test
<rsalveti> using the same kernel sources, you can check my branch and see the GFX_Linux_KM directory
<rsalveti> this is the directory they put the source of their kernel modules
<mpoirier_> what exactly are we doing ?
<rsalveti> mpoirier_: the idea of getting this source is to support the powervr sgx acceleration
<ogra> mpoirier_, adding a 3D driver
<rsalveti> to have opengles support
<mpoirier_> ok, nice to know.
 * persia idly wonders if the GPL module is extensible to also support other powervr sgx hardware
<alf__> \
<rsalveti> for omap 4 it's probably a different code/module
<rsalveti> but not sure, never saw it
<rsalveti> mpoirier_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/493659/
<rsalveti> the build log, in case you need it
<rsalveti> to check how I'm currently building
<rsalveti> mpoirier_: rcn-ee also did some work on it, when integrating the sgx into his kernel, but adding at staging
<rsalveti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/%2Bjunk/2.6.36-devel/files/head:/patches/sgx/
<rsalveti> at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/%2Bjunk/2.6.36-devel/annotate/head:/patch.sh#L126 you can see what patches are applied
<mpoirier_> rsalveti: this is all very interesting.
<mpoirier_> I'll start roaming through this stuff...
<rsalveti> mpoirier_: cool
<ogra> cool
<rsalveti> remember that this is just for omap 3
<mpoirier_> indeed
<rsalveti> -etoomanyogras
<GrueMaster> heh
<rsalveti> still missing ogra_n900 :-)
<jayabharath> ogra/rsalveti... the boot time for the 10.10 daily images is about 10 mins on ES2.0 panda's is that what you are seeing on your end?
<rsalveti> jayabharath: for first boot (installer)?
<rsalveti> or any other normal boot?
<jayabharath> First boot
<orbarron|nb> rsalveti: on first boot
 * jayabharath thinks that it's trying to format SD card or something
<orbarron|nb> take a few to get up and running
<rsalveti> hm, the very first boot is the sd resizing
<rsalveti> it shouldn't take that long
<rsalveti> but it depends on your sd card size, I believe
<rsalveti> and the sd card speed
<jayabharath> 4GB is what we are using...
<rsalveti> 4gb class 4 should take 2, 3 minutes
<rsalveti> at least this is what I get here
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: did you tested latest omap 4 image already?
<orbarron|nb> rsalveti: do you get errors sometime when booting?
<rsalveti> orbarron|nb: no errors, just resize the sd card, reboot, oem-installer (around 10 min) and then the usual netbook interface
<GrueMaster> Just downloading todays.  Yesterdays worked fine.
<rsalveti> the only messages I'm getting is regarding sound
<orbarron|nb> hmm
<rsalveti> there's a bug that sometimes the first boot identifies a broken partition
<rsalveti> broken filesystem
<orbarron|nb> ok
 * orbarron|nb downloads today's image 
<jayabharath> rsalveti: can you point me to the bug#
<rsalveti> looking for it
<rsalveti> hm, it sees that's a different issue, and with a quite old image: bug 613591
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613591 in jasper-initramfs (Ubuntu) "Jasper sometimes fails to resize root partition on omap4 (affects: 1) (heat: 104)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613591
 * rsalveti also downloading latest image to test
<jayabharath> thanks ubot2/ rsalveti
<rsalveti> argh, getting a lot of smsc95xx 1-2.1:1.0: usb0: kevent 2 may have been dropped at my xM
<lag> sebjan: ASoC
<sebjan> lag: ASoC ?
<lag> sebjan: ASoC
<lag> :)
<lag> "asoc: no valid backend routes for PCM: SDP4430 Media"
<sebjan> lag: did you try to use the config files I sent earlier today?
<lag> Nope
<lag> Where do they need to go?
<lag> Oh, I've just seen what you've written
<lag> Give me a second
<lag> sebjan: Still nothing
<lag> But I am using the 6 layer board?
<sebjan> lag: I did not test myself with 6 layers but I have heard of issues with it. I tested on 8 layers.
<lag> Who knows more about these issues?
<rsalveti> orbarron|nb: resize went very fast, one minute or so
<rsalveti> 4gb class 4
<lag> sebjan: How did you test? Application/file type?
<sebjan> lag: do you have access to a 8 layers?
<lag> sebjan: Unfortunately not
<sebjan> lag: you may ask on #pandaboard if some hw differences could explain a difference...
<lag> sebjan: Done
<lag> ogra: Can you make me a member of Ubuntu armel porters?
<ogra> lag, done
<lag> ta
<Neko> E: genext2fs: not enough memory for filesystem ???
<Neko> how much memory does this thing actually need?
<ogra> Neko, exactly the size of the desired filesystem size
<Neko> like real memory?
<ogra> yes
<Neko> holy crap
<ogra> well, you can add swap
<ogra> but that will be very very slow
<ogra> i'D recommend not using the --no-root option unless you need to
<mopdenacker> ouch, that's crazy!
<ogra> then it will just use a loop mounted image
<ogra> mopdenacker, it is
<ogra> but thats the way genext2fs is designed
<Neko> my concern is that my /tmp is tiny
<ogra> it allocates the whole image size in ram before copying contents
<Neko> I thought rootstock respected TMPDIR but it always makes the image in /tmp
<mopdenacker> Could they do an mmap() on the output file instead of allocating RAM? This should be equivalent...
<Neko> I'm just gonna hack this so BUILDDIR has a template...
<ogra> mopdenacker, well, that no-root "feature" was only added for corner cases where people build on a big server but have no root access
<mopdenacker> Thought they may not know how big the output is gonna be...
<ogra> the size is a parameter genext2fs expects
<ogra> so it knows
<ogra> its just very old software written at a time where you wouldnt have had the idea to roll gigabyte big images
<ogra> Neko, file a bug, that it should use TMPDIR
<Neko> I thought this was already a bug
<Neko> 532342
<ogra> bug 532342#
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 532342 in rootstock (Ubuntu) "rootstock-gtk does not allow to specify the target rootfs tarball file path (affects: 1) (heat: 19)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532342
<ogra> rootstock-gtk
<ogra> hmm
<Neko> my mistake but it's the same idea :D
<ogra> well, rootstock-gtk surely respects it
<Neko> the gui doesn't have enough options for me :/
<Neko> for a start, it doesn't have maverick in the distros list :D
<ogra> else it wouldnt be fix-released
<rsalveti> but please file a bug for the cmd
<rsalveti> or reopen it :-)
<ogra> well, its fixed in the gui
<Neko> okay it will have to wait until I have actually done what I wanted to do with it but I have a post-it note reminding me now
<ogra> i dont get how i fixed it there without fixing it in the cli though
 * rsalveti lunch
<Neko> just need to change it to BUILDDIR=$(mktemp -d ${TMPDIR}/tmp.XXXXXXXX) or so right?
<Neko> that's working here
<ogra> erm, no
<ogra> mktemp will use TPMDIR by default
<Neko> maybe mktemp doesn't do local shell variables?
<Neko> I have to really export it or something?
<ogra> ah, there is the bug :P
<ogra>  -t     interpret TEMPLATE as a single file name component, relative to a directory: $TMPDIR, if set
<ogra> man mktemp
<ogra> just add -t
<Neko> mktemp -d -t ?
<ogra> yep
<Neko> do I still need to file a bug? :D
<ogra> and file a bug so we dont forget to add it to the code
<Neko> doing it now
<rsalveti> Neko: bug and/or a patch
<rsalveti> :-)
<ogra> relly strange ... looking at #linaro i really dont get how they have so many probs with omap3
<Neko> uhhhh mktemp -d -t did not fix it
<Neko> it still made one in /tmp
<ogra> how did you set TMPDIR ?
<Neko> TMPDIR="/build/rootstock/tmp"
<Neko> then I run rootstock in the next line of the script
<Neko> should I be putting it in front of the script? I'm not entirely sure how or why bash mangles these things..
<Neko> yep that fixed it
<Neko> TMPDIR=whereveer rootstock blah blah blah works
<Neko> TMPDIR=whatplace
<Neko> rootstock blah blah does not :D
<Neko> it's funny because when you bash -ex it, the output is identical
<Neko> bug 638190#
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 638190 in rootstock (Ubuntu) "rootstock cmdline does not respect TMPDIR (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/638190
<Neko> ogra, what are all these omap3 probs they have? D
<Neko> oh shit I have a ubquity bug as well
<ogra> Neko, you ned to export TMPDIR if you dont use it on the same line
<ogra> simple shell rule ;)
<Neko> guys did you notice that when oem-config creates a user it does not put it in the audio group?
<Neko> from the installer (or rootstock even it seems) you get audio, but as soon as you oem-config in a new user, that guy gets no boot sound
<ogra> there is no audio group in ubuntu
<ogra> since ... like ... three releases or so
<ogra> its all handled via policykit and pulse
<Neko> I just had to fix it in my first maverick rootfs.. users and groups advanced, add to the audio group?
<ogra> if rootstock added users to the sudio group in lucid thats definitely a bug
<ogra> (none we'll fix now though :) )
<ogra> *audio group
<Neko> maybe I am just overthinking it and mistaking the karmic demo image with the one I am working on :/
<Neko> I did think it weird that the sd card from fsl did not have a user with rights to audio
<Neko> but my first xfce on maverick.. no audio.. ohhh I remember..
<Neko> somehow it had no audio devices
<Neko> same symptom different problem
<ogra> ah, you have one of the babbage boards with the preinstalled SD card images they hacked together ?
<Neko> oh hell no
<Neko> we have the efika mx smarttop and smartbook with a hacked, improved version of their preinstalled sd card image :D
<ogra> heh
<Neko> like no FSL proxy settings
<Neko> I already complained profusely about how braindead it was. we also know the name of the system and the user who set it up. they did not clean it properly before shipping it.
<ogra> oh, i just realize who you are :)
<ogra> hi matt :)
<Neko> hi :)
<devilhorns> ogra, just to let you know, I received the bug assignment in my email this morning and will look into it today. May be a little difficult to test as I don't have the arm hardware yet, but I will read over the code and see if I can find the issue and get a fix for you
<Neko> ogra, btw rootstock package cache confuses the crap out of me. how come it does not manage to get new packages that aren't in the cache?
<Neko> if I save a cache and then try and re-use it again, but I've added a new package to the seed list, it will bomb
<Neko> why would the cache override mirror usage? shouldn't it pull updates since it's using apt anyway?
<ogra> devilhorns, you can test on x86
<devilhorns> ogra, ok so it's not specific to arm then ?
<devilhorns> (haven't read through the whole email yet)
<ogra> devilhorns, the code we need ported already exists in the netbook-launcher package and needs to go into the netbook-launcher-efl code
<ogra> right, its not arm specific
<devilhorns> ah ok :)
<ogra> actually we very rarely have arm specific stuff to do in the UI
<ogra> if we get GL libs that might change
<ogra> but up to now you can do all work on x86
<devilhorns> I see ... ok fair enough :) I'll look into this today
<Neko> ogra, we're going to look into that once we have a stable maverick for everyone internally to mess with
<ogra> Neko, i should have called it --flight-mode ...
<Neko> we have the GL lib source so we can build mx51 gl libs any way you like.. problem is mx51 is dropped and it needs our kernel (or at least, fsl 10.07)
<ogra> its for moments where you *really* dont have network access ... like on a plane, but want to do multiple image rebuilds
<ogra> (the package cache thing)
<Neko> any chance for maverick+0.5 to have a package cache with networking?
<ogra> if you have network access, just use a package proxy on localhost
 * ogra recommends approx
<Neko> that means I have to mirror 10GB
<ogra> no
<ogra> approx will onyl pull what you actually use
<Neko> oh cool
<ogra> ogra@osiris:~/Devel/packages$ du -hcs /var/cache/approx/*
<ogra> 72M	/var/cache/approx/ubuntu
<ogra> 2,0G	/var/cache/approx/ubuntu-ports
<ogra> i'm using that for image builds since jaunty
<Neko> quick setup instructions?
<ogra> for a single image build for maverick it shouldnt be above 5-600M
<ogra> apt-get install approx
<Neko> yes that's done of course
<Neko> but do I just pass rootstock this as a mirror?
<Neko> or do I need to really configure it
<ogra> edit /etc/approx/approx.conf
<Neko> what I have here is a really decent internet connection but ports.ubuntu.com is like 60k/s slowpoo.
<ogra> add: ubuntu-ports      http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
<ogra> at the top
<ogra> thats it
<Neko> cool
<DanaG> http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/05/efika-mx-smartbook-now-on-sale-for-an-exceedingly-unattractive-p/
<Neko> yes :)
<ogra> and for rootstock use the --mirror option
<DanaG> $350.
<ogra> make sure to use your *external* ip there
<ogra> not localhost
<Neko> external == ifconfig eth0 ip address is okay?
<DanaG> I'm more curious what 3D support there is.
<DanaG> Any texture_from_pixmap support??
<Neko> DanaG, none yet, but we're testing.. we found some serious performance snafu with the EGL X driver
<Neko> no texture_from_pixmap is a braindead desktop opengl thing
<Neko> you get that for free with embedded gl with EGLSurfaces
<Neko> or something like that
<Neko> to be honest I am from the braindead desktop gl world so embedded gl scares the crap out of me. I barely got used to not having a transformation pipeline.
<DanaG> For me, I really want Compiz.  Anything that can't do compiz is a non-starter.
<Neko> compiz is evil
<DanaG> Well, kwin is acceptable, as well.
<Neko> they do not care unless it is amd64 with the nouveau driver
<DanaG> Compiz isn't evil, if you set it up right.  Things like "flaming windows" ARE stupid.
<Neko> what we're going for is a cairo backend worth a damn
<Neko> opengl accelerated gtk and firefox is just as good as wobbly windows
<DanaG> How about "scale windows"?  And "lamp" animation (if you even have a taskbar)?
<DanaG> Granted, my netbook (not my primary system) barely has room for much other than one active window.
<ogra> Neko, yes, eth0 is fine, just not 127.0.0.1 or localhost
<DanaG> And for now, unity is glitchy as all hell, both on intel and fglrx -- and kwin is glitchy on intel, as well.  Spazzes and flickers white with every animation.
<Neko> there are simpler compositing systems that do apple expose-like fancy treats..
<DanaG> I also have menus open and close with "vacuum", and windows open with "dream" and close with "sidekick".
<DanaG> That "sidekick" animation is surprisingly satisfying.
<Neko> we did have compiz working on a radeon 9200 with a 400MHz PPC once
<Neko> it worked ridiculously well
<Neko> wobbles and lamp minimize and the desktop cube and gravity and snap on windows..
 * ogra doubts you will get compiz working on GLES 
<Neko> what worries me is not the capabilities of the chip but the godawful compiz source
<DanaG> That old "XGL" on top of GLES would be an interesting hack.
<ogra> but there is work going on to get unity/clutter working at least
<Neko> the cairo gles backend is disgusting
<DanaG> Compiz 0.9 is slow, when 0.8 works fine.
<Neko> we have already fixed the evas backend though, so we could gl accelerate netbook-launcher-efl
<Neko> that would be sort of obtuse in a certain way but, it does work
<DanaG> Some time later this week I'll try EGL on an R350.
<Neko> DanaG, compiz 0.9 they removed reliance on texture_from_pixmap in favor of a slower way that didn't depend on broken binary driver implementations..
<DanaG> 0.9 gets 30 fps, where 0.8 gets 45-60.
<Neko> the idea being that you can copy a bitmap to a pci express 2.0 graphics card faster than you really need
<DanaG> Last time I tried "mutter", the animations were confusing -- a minimize should NOT feel exactly the same as a close!
<Neko> what really screws it over though is X is very liberal about it's refreshing
<Neko> it just spams redraws that you don't need
<DanaG> "Showrepaint" is useful, at least.
<Neko> do I mean liberal or conservative? I dunno. it sends more repaints than you functionally need, and it seems up to the driver to work it out... but if you wanted to optimize it you at least have to queue all these repaints and then work out what to do, which may cause some nasty lags
<Neko> QWS does the same thing, but then it's architecture is "subclass the paint engine and do it properly" and you have to do repaint management anyway, so..
<DanaG> X also does this stupid readback from video memory when allocating a new or resized window.
<Neko> I thought ajax fixed that
<Neko> like last week
<DanaG> Ah, hadn't checked it lately.
<DanaG> I hope that's true.
<Neko> oh wait no it may have been.. that guy with the name
<DanaG> I found it was slow on radeon, intel, and nvidia (gf6150).... and slow as molasses on fglrx.
<Neko> my grey matter is saying Tejun Heo but that's the ata guy.
<Neko> I remember the discussion on it though and I am sure someone said they had fixed it
<Neko> I'm hung up (pun intended) on this tcflush fix ajax tried the other day though
<Neko> it stops my armel systems from using up 100% cpu in Xorg
<Neko> sigh
<Neko> ogra explain this approx thing again :/
<Neko> it seems to just fail getting anything
<Neko> oh shit. typo. 9999 not 999 :)
 * Neko slinks back into a corner
<ogra> heh, so it solved itself ?
<Neko> MIRRORIP="http://$(ifconfig | grep inet | awk -F: '{ print $2 }' | awk '{ print $1 }' | grep --color=never 10.0.0):9999/ubuntu-ports"
<Neko> I just missed a 9. it's fine now.
<Neko> ooh that's annoyingly harmless
<Neko> makedev sets up /dev/agpgart on arm?
<Neko> eek
<Neko> debconf: apt-extracttemplates failed: Illegal seek
<Neko> Extracting templates from packages: 24%E: Could not open file /build/rootstock/tmp/linux-sound-base.template.54630 - open (2: No such file or directory)
<Neko> E: Unable to write to /build/rootstock/tmp/linux-sound-base.template.54630 - ofstream::ofstream (2: No such file or directory)
<Neko> E: Could not open file /build/rootstock/tmp/linux-sound-base.config.54631 - open (2: No such file or directory)
<Neko> ???
<Neko> ogra why is rootstock packages trying to write directly into BUILDDIR  for this stuff?
<Neko> argh it passes tmpdir into the VM?
<devilhorns> ogra, fixed the netbook-launcher-efl --add-favorite stuff
<devilhorns> patches attached in launchpad
<devilhorns> cause I am not sure of "proper procedure" around here, please be a little forgiving :)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-09-15
<GrueMaster> Finally managed to recover my nand on my beagleboard.  Everytime I ran flash-kernel in Lucid, it would spew i/o errors writing the uInitrd.  Erased it from uboot and reflashed from mmc.  Works.
<GrueMaster> Now testing Lucid->Maverick upgrade.  Only 11 hours remaining.  Whee.
<rsalveti> ouch :-)
<rsalveti> sd card is tooo slow :-(
<rsalveti> every task you have that include removing/updating/installing packages takes hours
<GrueMaster> Luckily I have other platforms to do work on.  But today has been platform hell day.
<lag> Morning sebjan
<lag> Morning ndec
<lag> Morning anyone else at TI :)
<berco> good morning lag
<sebjan> morning lag :)
<berco> persia: looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/637947
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637947 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "no sound devices on current ES2.0 boards (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Confirmed]
<lag> Has a meeting just finished?
<lag> :)
<lag> sebjan: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/55654467/dmesg.txt :(
<berco> persia: I don't get how to translate our daemon.conf settings into this /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf file. It doesn't sound to me we can even change this alsa.conf file either...
<sebjan> cooloney: the last patches submitted into the ti-omap4 ubuntu tree are not in a package yet. There has been a start new release, but no new package version commit. Can we expect to have this commited before the freeze?
<sebjan> lag: high-res timers flag appears to be deactivated into our kernel config, though I can't'understand why... this might be the problem?
<lag> So, what do we need to do to change it?
<sebjan> well, fdr editconfigs ;)
<lag> On it's just a config option?
<persia> berco, At a broad level, we don't want to change the configuration files unless we're absolutely sure that we're changing them in a way that is the best set of defaults for every potential platform on which Ubuntu is installed, which makes it tricky.  I'm looking through your attachments to see if I can come up with any translation guidance.
<lag> Cool
<lag> What's the difference between ti-ubuntu-<blar> and for-buntu-<blar>
<sebjan> for-ubuntu-<> is the patches I propose to go into the official ubuntu tree
<sebjan> ti-ubuntu-<> is th tree I use to generate images for our internal use
<cooloney> sebjan: it is just a start new release commit, its not realy about kernel freeze
<sebjan> both branches are almost aligned (except for the changlog that I hack in the ti-ubuntu-<> branch)
<cooloney> sebjan: today is Sep 15, tomorrow will be kernel freez
<berco> persia: thanks
<sebjan> cooloney: I was just wondering when we would get these patches into a daily image :)
<sebjan> lag: what did run to get the error your sent me (with the high-res timers message)?
<lag> Totem
<cooloney> sebjan: aha, i need to ping tim, who will try to bump it to 903.12 and upload it
<cooloney> sebjan: then we got them in daily image
<persia> cooloney, Just be careful with the metas: we had a fail-to-upload recently on linux.
<cooloney> persia: oh, what's issue of fail-to-upload?
<persia> I'll let you know as soon as I have free RAM :)
<sebjan> cooloney: it seems that we miss the high-res timers in our defconfig. lag reported an error indicating they are deactivated, and indeed they are deactivated from our defconfig.
<cooloney> sebjan: OK, got it, thx lag
<lag> k
<berco> sebjan: are you going to enable it?
<lag> Do you want me to test and submit to the Kernel Team Mailing List?
<sebjan> berco: yes
<berco> sebjan: 10.10 or 24.9?
<sebjan> berco: both
<berco> sebjan: cool, thx
<cooloney> lag: yeah, please
<cooloney> lag: so if you enabled that in kernel, the alsa oops will be gone, right?
 * lag shrugs
<lag> I'll know when I test
<cooloney> lag and sebjan, i think we need to enable that
<cooloney> $ grep -r CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS debian.master/config/
<cooloney> debian.master/config/i386/config.common.i386:CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y
<cooloney> debian.master/config/config.common.ports:CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y
<cooloney> debian.master/config/armel/config.flavour.omap:CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y
<cooloney> debian.master/config/armel/config.flavour.versatile:# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set
<cooloney> debian.master/config/amd64/config.common.amd64:CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y
<cooloney> to align with other configs.
<sebjan> cooloney, lag, yes I think so, and I checked it was also active in our dev team's tree
<cooloney> sebjan: ok, great.
 * cooloney is trying to enable dynamic ftrace on omap4 to debug the highmem issue.
<cooloney> i got some patches from Mathieu
<sebjan> cooloney: cool if this works! (dynamic ftrace)
<persia> cooloney, I can't find it offhand: had something to do with differing ABI numbers
<lag> I tried to use ftrace on one of the Arm boards before and it murdered the system
<cooloney> persia: is this one: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2010-September/012754.html
<sebjan> lag: yes, me too, this was not supported upstream for arm. I don't know if it changed in the last months?
<cooloney> lag: don't scare me. man
<persia> berco, I believe that the translation of the shellscript is fairly easy: "amixer cset name='Earphone Driver Switch' 1" would become "CTL{name}='Earphone Driver Switch', CTL{value}=1".  I'd recommend going for the "all mixer config", so that the user has everything when they want to start playing.  You'd put the configuration in a separate file in /usr/share/alsa/init and then reference it from /usr/share/alsa/init/00main conditionally based on CA
<persia> RDINFO
<persia> cooloney, Precisely :)
<persia> berco, For the default.pa static loading: what issues have you had with module-udev-detect?
<persia> berco, Also, why do you want to disable module-console-kit in default.pa?  We rely on this to support user switching (among other features).
<persia> berco, lastly, the changes to daemon.conf are documented as bug #623242
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623242 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "speex-float-1 provides poor performance on armel (affects: 1) (heat: 173)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623242
<persia> lag, Did you ever get anywhere with a board-specific driver for 637947?
 * persia continues to think that fiddling with configuration isn't the best way to address 637947
<lag> persia: I'm in mid swing
<persia> Excellent!
<lag> persia: Apparently sound works on the 8 layer board
<ogra> \o/
<lag> persia: Other people have stated that it works on the 6 layer too
<ogra> who cares about the rest :P
<persia> sound "working" isn't the issue: it's whether the drivers are correctly reporting the wiremap to userspace.
<lag> Did you see my latest post?
<persia> the dmesg one?
<lag> persia: I don't know anything about a kernel->user-space wiremap
<ogra> lag, well, it doesnt expose the HW to userspace at all ... (in the HW tab of the settings window) so something is still wrong
<persia> lag, Hrm.  Typically all this happens inside the kernel, and userspace just works.  Let me find the right bit in the linux source docs.
<lag> k
<persia> Documentation/sound/alsa/soc/jack.txt has a description of how the jack description works for ASoC
 * ogra tests the netbook-launcher fixes ...
<persia> But I think the stuff in machine.txt is the missing bit, from what I've heard (I'd be glad to be wrong)
<persia> My understanding is that we have a platform driver for omap4, but no panda-specific driver.
<persia> (all this is based on hearsay: I've not dug into the kernel code)
<lag> sebjan: What's your knowledge on this? --^
<persia> lag, Anyway, for your dmesg, were you using the mangled config fragments berco posted?
<lag> sebjan: Who do I need to speak to for more information?
<lag> persia: I'm using TI's for-ubuntu kernel 'as is'
<persia> I'm talking about userspace config
<persia> There are ways to work around buggy kernels and buggy drivers in userspace, and we have a static solution for that, although it needs work to be available if we really can't fix it in the kernel.
<berco> persia: thanks. For the default.pa I will check with our internal audio team as this is their recommandation I just followed. Also trying to understand if all that is needed
<lag> I am using robclark's method - I'll send you the email
<sebjan> lag: not much knowledge... I would say Liam (lrg) is the one. Though I am not sure if he is available this week?
<XorA> lrg is on holiday this week
 * XorA has the slimlogic panda on my desk anyway
<persia> berco, OK.  If the kernel drivers are clean, udev should be reporting the right stuff to pulseaudio through module-udev-detect, so we would set any values we need to workaround module loading defaults with udev rules (although it makes sense to me to just set the correct defaults in the kernel modules themselves, as long as we're at it).  For module-console-kit, I've already spoken to folks more knowledgeable about audio in Ubuntu than I, and we
<persia> really, really, really, really don't want to disable it.
<lag> berco: Are you a TI bod?
<XorA> making a panda/fixing panda audio conf should take about 2 hours for a kernel hacker with schematic, its really not hard
<persia> XorA, Does my understanding that we need a machine-specific driver match that estimate?
<XorA> cp omap4430sdp.c panda.c edit
<XorA> Id be surprised if you needed to change more than about 20 lines of code
<lag> XorA: Where can we get said schematic?
<XorA> should just be the wiring map
<XorA> lag: bug prpplague or any of the other TI dudes
<persia> berco, Would you be able to hunt down a wiring map, and attach it to 637947?
<XorA> in fact you would probably spend more time in wasted discussion here than actually coding :-)
<berco> lag: yes, work with ndec and sebjan. same team
<berco> persia: not sure if I can publish this info yet. Let me check on that.
<persia> berco, OK.  I'm fairly certain we can't upload a driver without the information (doesn't have to be a formal diagram, just knowing what codec pins attach to what ports, etc.) :)
<lag> XorA: Do you mean: sound/soc/omap/sdp4430.c
<lag> ?
<XorA> lag: yeah, I guessed at name without source in front of me
<lag> Who is: Misael Lopez Cruz
<persia> I think the other name is the Xloader driver for the same thing
<berco> persia: understood. I will see what we can share. Agree it can be useful.
<XorA> lag: he is a TI contracter somewhere in the world
<cooloney> sebjan: for the bus error, did you see my updates?
<lag> It seems a bit of a waste to duplicate an 800 line file to amend just 20 lines
<persia> lag, The alternative is making it somehow support both sorts of HW and export that sensibly to userspace.  if you want an example of how painful that can get, look at the Intel HDA driver :)
<XorA> lag: no reason they cant be combined with the right if(machine_is) stuff
<XorA> lag: I was just going for quickest coding route
<lag> np
<lag> Well I'm happy to take it on
<lag> I just need the correct documentation
 * persia updates the bug with bits from the conversation
<sebjan> cooloney: no, which updates?
<cooloney> sebjan: oh, not big change, just reproduce it on my es2.0 board
<cooloney> but it is not bus error
<cooloney> its Unhandled fault: imprecise external abort
<berco> persia: any idea for the problem of H/W not listed in the Volume Applet? If I do a cat /proc/asound/cards I see the SDP4430
<persia> berco, Could you please paste 1) the output of `amixer` and 2) the  additional entries in syslog.conf from `kill -HUP $(pidof pulseaudio)` ?
<persia> I have a suspicion it's a continuation of the lack of a machine driver, but that's a guess.
<berco> persia: for #1 see here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/494079/
<berco> persia: on my board I don't have syslog.conf. How is it supported to be generated? I see a syslog file in /var/log but nothing related to pulse when kill -HUP is done on PA
<persia> My apologies.  It's the extra stuff in /var/log/syslog I want to see.
<persia> Please, if you ever have trouble following my directions, ask me if that's what I really meant :)
<berco> persia: np :)
<persia> Do you get anything on STDOUT from kill -HUP on pulse?
<berco> persia: nothing on stdout or syslog
<persia> because the pulseaudio manpage says it's supposed to dump the status report to STDOUT or syslog on receipt of SIGHUP :(
<persia> Did you do anything special to the system to start pulse?
<berco> persia: nothing special. it just starts at boot time
<berco> session I believe rather than boot
<persia> So just default.  Is this with or without module-console-kit?
<berco> just verified, I'm w/o module-console-kit
<berco> while i'm waiting for the audio team to respond to me as of why to commented it I can try to re-enable it
<persia> Would you?  I'm not quite sure how all that works together, but I wonder if there's some race condition on login without that enabled that makes things different than expected.
<persia> That said, it's a complete mystery to me why pulse isn't dumping a status report, and I wonder if it's even running properly.
<berco> persia: pulse is difficult...
<persia> Take care: it can get a bit more confusing when you start looking for sample-accurate mixing and routing :)  pulse is a nice compromise.
<berco> persia: uncommented the console-kit line in default.pas and got the following in syslog after kill command: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/494097/
<persia> heh.  I knew we wanted that for something :)
<berco> :)
<berco> Sorry, it took me some time to do the test. I had problems to make the test but I think it was b'cos of wifi which I removed for now.
<persia> OK.  Pulse is definitely seeing useful syncs.  Do you still have the cardcoded default output to "mm" in your configuration?
<persia> Err, sinks
 * ogra writes a bug "Lennart Poettering is spamming my logs" :P
<persia> ogra, Why?  that syslog stuff only appears on request (SIGHUP)
<berco> persia: yes
<ogra> persia, yeah, i'm not serious :)
<persia> Excellent!  That means the problem is with indicator-sound, about which I know nothing :)
<ogra> ronoc does :)
<berco> so do I
<ogra> catch him and corner him
<ogra> he wrote it
<berco> what is indicator-sound supposed to do exactly?
<persia> It's the name of the package that provides what is perceived as a volume applet.
<ogra> its the new UI tool, though it doesnt provide the sound dialog
<ogra> only the panel item
<persia> Oh.  Anyway, looking at the code, it seems to all be wildly autodetecting anyway, which ought just work, since there are sinks.
<berco> ok, got it
 * persia hugs `lsw` from suckless-tools
<ogra> the app that pops up if you click the sound preferences item in the menu is still gnome-volume-control i think
<persia> That's confusing.  gnome-volume-control is clearly just querying pulse for sinks and sources, and we know pulse has them.
<persia> berco, Could you try installing pavucontrol and seeing if you see more there?
<berco> persia: yes, I can certainly do that. Maybe after lunach ;) getting hungry...
<berco> persia: for the amixer settings, can't they be in a omap4430.conf file in /usr/share/alsa/cards folder?
<ogra> ndec, around ?
<persia> berco, It would be better to have them in the kernel, in sound/soc/omap/panda.c or similar, but in the worst case, yes.  Note that both files contain essentially the same information (although I don't know that anyone here knows how to convert the one to the other)
<persia> Also, be careful about naming: the wiremap (and therefore which bits you want to set as defaults, etc.) is board-specific, not SoC-specific.
<berco> persia: I agree with the kernel change but meanwhile I need to find a solution
<persia> berco, Well, you can certainly look at dropping stuff in /usr/share/alsa to help indicate how to configure stuff.  Depending on what bit you want to configure, drop it in a different place.  As long as it's correctly autodetecting based on the hardware, it ought work.
<persia> That said, I expect that regardless of what ends up being created kernel-side, anything you do now will have to change yet again once there is something kernelside.
<persia> I'm also not convinced that the fails-to-show-up-in-the-volume-applet issue is at all related to the configuration.  I could be wrong, but I'd like confirmation from another tool (pavucontrol) to ensure it's not a UI issue alone.
<ogra> hmpf
<ogra> why does the Favorites category not work anymore
<lag> berco: Any luck on those documents?
<berco> lag: sorry, no answer yet. Waiting for the Us to wake up
<persia> lag, You might try to guess based on what data is being reported by the platform driver, and what configuration amixer needs (in the shell script attached to the bug).  I suspect at least 50% of the data you need (and perhaps all of it) is encoded there somehow.
 * ogra goes mad trying to make favorites appear
 * persia looks at the build log for liblauncher, seeing absolutely no reason they shouldn't be there
<ogra> well, we dont have any .desktop file for them yet
<ogra> i just added one 2h ago
<ogra> and try to find out since then why it doesnt show up
<ogra> i dont really care about the normal favorites ... what i try to do is to add a .desktop file that contains an apturl entry for all the TI PPA packages
<ogra> so that if you click on it, it fires up software center, shows the EULA and installs them
<ogra> seems we have that feature now
<persia> It's not driven by .desktop files directly: they come from the gconf key, and then do a lookup on the desktop DB to show them.
<ogra> the gconf key ?
<ogra> how would a gconf key affect .menu files
<ogra> or .desktop files
<ogra> persia, which gconf key would that be ?
<persia> Unless I just read the code wrong after you commented on it again 40 minutes ago, liblauncher populates Favorites based on the /apps/netbook-launcher/favorites key
<persia> And the default list is set in /var/lib/gconf/une.default/%gconf-tree.xml
<ogra> bah, sigh
<persia> What have you been trying to do?
<ogra> which points to unity only
<ogra> i was using a very old netbook-launcher source
<persia> Ugh, missed that.  Good catch.
<ogra> which used a .menu and a .directry file to add a Favorites category
<ogra> seems thats in the older sessings package then
 * ogra goes digging
<persia> That was all sorts of standards incompliant, and the interface I complained about enough to learn how it was done and get it sorted sensibly :)
<ogra> i want to get that apturl stuff in befpore freeze
<persia> So, I think there's some latent bug somewhere, because liblauncher still hardcodes /apps/netbook-launcher/favorites in the source.
<persia> Try sticking something there, and see if it works :)
<rsalveti> morning
<persia> looking at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/55622759/add-favorites.diff (which was included in the last netbook-launcher-efl upload), I believe that the liblauncher location ought be compatible with the --add-favorite option.
<ogra> thats using ~/.local
<ogra> i need something i can add to our system defaults
<persia> It's using local gconf, isn't it?
<persia> Set a couple, then ship them as gconf-defaults.
<ogra> i'll try
<persia> Good luck.  Stick your findings in 613612, and I'll see if I can do anything based on that in case you don't make it by EOD.
<ogra> no go :/
<ogra> persia, where exactly do you see the /apps/netbook-launcher/favorites stuff ?
<ogra> jayabharath, what were your probs with the image ? (you pinged yesterday)
<jayabharath> ogra: They were related to long boot times at first boot... rsalveti & ubot2 pointed me to the jasper fs issue on OMAP4... I guess its a known active problem ..
<ogra> no. its not
<rsalveti> it should just work
<ogra> resizing takes 2:30 for me
<rsalveti> jayabharath: I tested with yesterday's image and it worked fine, and very fast
<ogra> then another 20sec for setting the defaults, then it reboots into the config tool
<rsalveti> it's weird that from time to time someone complains about broken fs while resizing the image...
<jayabharath> ok. will try the latest daily and see if that makes a difference.
<rlameiro> hi there
<ogra> the overall install should be done within 10-12 min until it starts a usable enduser desktop
<rlameiro> are the arm kernels compiled for each devices, or that is not possible?
 * jayabharath think 10-12 mins is like eternity in the embedded world :)
<rsalveti> maybe a problem while giving dd and flushing the writes to the disk, don't know...
<ogra> oem-config actually takes the longest time here
<ogra> jayabharath, whats an embedded world ?
<ogra> :P
<jayabharath> :D
<ogra> we dont do embedded :)
<ogra> 12min are incredibly fast for the ubuntu world :)
<rsalveti> that's for sure
<ogra> even 15-20 would be :)
<jayabharath> oh yeah.. we get annoyed if our board doesent booth within 30 sec :)... we had <30 sec boottimes with OMAP2... :P (ofcourse not under ubuntu)
<ogra> rlameiro, for each subarchitecture (we have omap3 kernels that should work with many omap3 based boards ... omap4 kernels etc etc)
<rlameiro> ogra: yes i know that, but there are some especifics that dont work
<ogra> jayabharath, heh, 30sec ... u-boot takes that long to only load the kernel from SD
<rlameiro> for instance there is a setup for the beagle board, but not for the IGEPv2
<rlameiro> ogra, well, video and audio doesnt work Out the box on the Igepv2
<jayabharath> orga - thats true.. we did some hacks in uboot & we had NAND flash on those boards.. now its all SD...
<ogra> rlameiro, might be that there is a bug open for that already, if not, open one
<ogra> jayabharath, yeah, SD is the painful part ... the panda would really fly if we had faster disk IO
<ogra> but SD somewhat restricts that
<rsalveti> I'm using one with an usb disk and it's a lot faster :-)
<rlameiro> where do i open it? on the ubuntu -arm kernel team launchpad?
<rsalveti> seems like a normal desktop
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> rlameiro, just on launchpad against the linux package, but i'm pretty suzre there are already bugs for it, so search first
<rlameiro> ok
<rlameiro> ogra: thanks
<lag> robclark: Morning
<robclark> gm lag
<lag> robclark: Do you know who wrote the userspace hacks to make sound work on the Panda?
<robclark> ahh, you mean the default.pa and that stuff..
<robclark> I guess someone on audio team, but I'm not sure..
<lag> Who are this mysterious 'audio team'?
<ogra> you can probably only reach them by phone :)
<robclark> well, lgr might be best to ping.. although I think he is out of office this week..
<robclark> I'm not sure if rest of them are on IRC much.. but I can harass them to get on IRC
<lag> He is on holiday this week
<lag> That would be good :)
<lag> I don't really want to waste hours learning things that can be imparted in minutes
<lag> Even email is better than nothing/phone
<lag> But IRC would be best, as other people can interject
<robclark> yeah, agreed
<lag> Cheers buddy - let me know how you get on
 * robclark just tries to find email thread where we were discussion audio/pulse issues..
<ndec> lag: sadly I don't think anyone really knows (TI) what we need to do with the audio config... and we just have this dirty workaround for now.
<ndec> lag: persia, ogra and berco have started some discussion on 637947
<lag> ndec: If I know what the dirty workaround/hack is, I can transcribe it into the kernel
<ogra> wohoo, finally !
 * ogra sees favorites on the launcher
<ndec> ogra: sorry man! i was stuck in meethings so far and my irc had crashed... so no clue what was discussed so far... someone told me you were looking for me.
<lag> 637947 is assigned to me :)
<ndec> lag: cool... so I will just wait for the fix ;-)
<ogra> ndec, i mailed you instead ... with the apport instructions
<ndec> lag did you receive the default.pa and alsa conf file?
<lag> I have seen/read that, but most of that discussion is guesses :)
<ogra> ndec, seems apport has all you need
<lag> ndec: I did, but I don't know what's changed
<ndec> lag: with our custom default.pa and alsa conf, we are able to have audio at boot (include the boot welcome sound). we are able to switch dynamically from HMDI and speakers while totem is playing...
<ogra> i think persia added some proper info how the amixer stuff needs to be handled
 * ogra wouldnt call that guesses
<ndec> ogra: lag: I think the *real* fix is to fix the driver. a nice workaround is to create a hard coded config in /usr/share/also/.../SDP4430, a dirty workaround is our .sh script that runs amixer config
<ogra> ndec, no
<ndec> ogra: thanks for apport stuf.. i will check this. how about the PPA armel for tiomap-dev?
<ogra> ndec, there are better ways in alsa to achieve what you need
<ogra> thats what persia elaborated on in the bug
<lag> I'm happy to fix the driver
<ogra> heh
<ndec> ogra: but there are pulse config problems too.
<ogra> ndec, the two changes to default.pa are in now
<ogra> and it seems the support for the config dir doesnt work
<ndec> ogra: default.pa should figure out what the output/input audio are from /proc/asound, right? today we need to hard code the streams in default.pa
<ogra> well, there were two lines that needed changing in default.pa iirc
<ogra> these went in
<ndec> ogra: i think you are talking about daemon.conf changes. we also have changes in default.pa to create/list the output and input streams
<ogra> with todays upload
<ogra> no, i think i talk about default.pa
 * ogra checks
<ogra> bug 623242
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623242 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "speex-float-1 provides poor performance on armel (affects: 1) (heat: 173)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623242
 * ndec checks too
<ogra> gah, you are right
<ogra> +default-fragments = 8
<ogra> +default-fragment-size-msec = 10
<ogra> and +resample-method = speex-float-1
<ogra> three lines actually
<ndec> ogra: yes, in daemon.conf.in
<ogra> yup
<ogra> sorry, my bad
<ndec> ogra: np
<lag> Right, let's start from the beginning
<lag> What is the SDP4430?
<hrw> other name of blaze?
<lag> Thanks
<lag> What AudioIC/CODECs are on the Panda/Blaze?
<berco> lag: hrw: SDP4430 is actually another board OMAP4430 based (Software Development Platform)
<lag> Okay s/Blaze/SDP4430
<ndec> lag: SD4430 is the name of the audio chip in our audio driver. cat /proc/asound/cards
<lag> Now that makes more sense
<lag> So why am I porting sdp4430.c if the board I'm porting to has an sdp4430?
<ogra> ndec, btw, i found a very elegant way for the ppa package install ... including to show a general EULA for the PPA itself
<ndec> ogra: interesting. but I think we will have different EULA for different packages...
<ogra> well
<lag> Do the SDP4430 and the Panda have different CODECS? I know the SDP4430 has a TWL6040 - what about the Panda?
<ndec> ogra: i have reused the sun-java source package to make my EULA/clickwrap package based on debconf
<ndec> lag: same CODECS. only the name is confusing...
<lag> ndec: So they have the same audio IC and the same CODEC?
<lag> So what needs porting?
<ndec> ogra: we can potentially present a message to mention that user is about to user a PPA that comes with restrictions... I can get an official text. anyway you can demo that to me?
<ndec> lag: yes
<ndec> lag: well it does not work on both ;-) if you boot a ubuntu image, you have no audio until you run our customer amixer.sh script and until you hack default.pa
<ogra> ndec, not yet ... but the plan is to have an icon in the favorites category that will trigger software-center using apturl its very elegant and can show a text as html
<ogra> ndec, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#apturl
<lag> ndec: :)
<ogra> i need to get your public PPA working first, and one package in there, then we can test it
 * ogra still waits for reply for the PPA 
<lag> I'm aware it doesn't work on both - I'm trying to find out why i.e. what's different
<ndec> ogra: once the public PPA is armel ;-) I can push a package there.
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> i'm waiting for IS
<ndec> ogra: that would be a GPL package (e.g. no debconf mess) but that should be fine for you, right?
<ogra> i suddenly have to use a new process ... that sadly takes longer :(
<ogra> anything is fine :)
<ogra> as long as a .deb comes out of it ;)
<ndec> ogra: is that really important ;-)
<ndec> ogra: the apturl is indeed really cool.. you are a lucky guy, the work is done already!
<robclark> lag, AFAIK audio is same on panda and sdp/blaze.. both have TWL6040, tho panda might be a newer revision (not 100% sure about that)
<ogra> ndec, yeah :)
<ogra> ndec, about bug 631362 ... we should try to join forces to get it fixed, seem luke would accept a patch if he could get one that doesnt crash pulse
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 631362 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Include several configuration files (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/631362
<ndec> ogra: welll. maybe.. that would give us an elegant solution to implement a dirty workaround and move our customization from default.pa into omap4.pa...
<ogra> right
<ogra> i dont see any other way here
<ogra> you cant modify default.pa
<ndec> ogra: from the log the commit I am interested in, is breaking pulse... that looks weird..
<ogra> unless you ship your own copy of pulse
<ndec> ogra: well, I can modify it.. it's just uggly...
<ogra> not in a distro way
<ogra> the only possible solution would be to ship your own pulse
<ndec> ogra: how about divert?
<ogra> or to put up a HOWTO
<ogra> if you divert you will have nedless problems for people that upgrade
<ogra> diversion is never a solution
<ogra> *endless
<ndec> ogra: don't scream but right now, we have a meta package that makes a backup and override the file in preinst and restore in prerm ;-)
 * ogra screams
<ogra> :P
<rsalveti> lol
<ogra> lets try to get pulse fixed
<ndec> ogra: i am claiming we do everything right ;-)... no even claiming we do many things right!
 * ndec knew it would be a good motivation for ogra
<ogra> heh
<ogra> if i have solved the PPA stuff i'll take pulse and see what i can do
<ogra> iirc default.pa is actually a perl script
<ogra> it might even be possible to do the include from within default.pa
<ogra> and to just override the exiusting values from parsed files
<ndec> ogra: by the way, we might need stuff from universe in order to enable all omap4 features (such as obexftp). can you activate somehow unicers?
<ndec> s/unicers/universe/
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> i can try to hack something into jasper
<ogra> jasper turns  more and more into "hack around that prob" anyway
<ogra> oh, no, wait
<ogra> ndec, thats only for ppa stuff, right ?
<ndec> ogra: yes. this is for using bluetotth
<ogra> apturl ;)
<ogra> it will be able to take care
<ndec> ogra: too easy..
<ogra> the best thing since sliced bread
<ogra> (and butter)
<ogra> ndec, do you have any TI logo i could just use for the desktop icon (else i'll make something up or find a panda picture or some such)
 * ogra takes a (really needed) break
<sebjan> rsalveti: it seems that we are missing a patch into the x-loader embedded into the daily images. Where can I find the tree for this x-loader, to check all the patches are integrated into it?
<ogra_ac> sebjan, the copyright file in /usr/share/docs/<packagename> usually has it
<ogra_ac> (at least for packages i rolled)
<ogra_ac> copyright has the upstream tree, package version usually has a timestamp of teh git checkout
<rsalveti> let me check
<rsalveti> http://gitorious.org/x-load-omap3/mainline/commits/master
<rsalveti> git20100713
<rsalveti> this is for omap 3
<rsalveti> sebjan: do you want to know for omap 4, am I right?
<ogra_ac> thats omap3 though
<rsalveti> http://gitorious.org/pandaboard/x-loader/commits/omap4_panda_L24.9
<rsalveti> for omap 4
<ogra_ac> i bet sebjan meant omap4
<rsalveti> with 2 additional patches from robclark
<rsalveti> 02-panda-fix-ddr-timings.patch and 03-panda-x-loader-emif-1gb-support.patch
<rsalveti> yep, I need coffee, didn't get any today yet
<ogra_cmpc> wow, the lag on the ac100 is unbearable
 * ogra_cmpc just noticed how different that conversaiton looks here
<lag> ogra_cmpc: Your lag is unbearable
<ogra_cmpc> no, the cmpc is fine :)
<lag> I wish people would stop using my name in vain
<ogra_cmpc> well, pick a better name
<lag> How about: lksjopfjljfslijgblsflshfjpoglpjfdlwnegiljksjllmsw?
<ogra_cmpc> ask lool, i think he has experience with bad highlights *g*
<GrueMaster> heh
<lksjopfjljfslijg> Now I won't have any issues
<rsalveti> sebjan: let me know if there is any other needed patch around
<robclark> hi lksjopfjljfslijg
 * lksjopfjljfslijg thinks 16 letters isn't enough 
<ogra_cmpc> lksjopfjljfslijg, finally a nick you can easily pronounce !
<GrueMaster> It's that Aussie spelling that is tricky.
<jigijigijigjijig> :)
<ogra_cmpc> nahm a lot of chewing gum helps
<sebjan> rsalveti: I was suspecting a mux for BT missing, but I see it into the pandaboard tree...
<sebjan> rsalveti: I'll compare the x-loader source package with my tree
<ndec> lag: you should use a SHA1 ;-)
<lag> Won't fit :(
<ndec> lag: 474bbd2a7fd32e7d0823082f313395bfc8d15319
<ndec> ogra: let me check for the logo
<lag> 474bbd2a7fd32e7d :Erroneous Nickname
<rsalveti> sebjan: hm, ok
<ogra_cmpc> lag, are you done ? so i can move the ruler on my client back to the left ?
<lag> I promise nothing
<ogra_cmpc> heh
<ndec> ogra: so i need to give you the logo and a welcome message, right? I like the idea of the welcome message... more than the license one!
<GrueMaster> I think lag should be known by his md5sum:  7604c463c8318ff229ca042b7bdf5d18
<ogra_cmpc> ndec, yup, that would be good
 * GrueMaster sips more coffee and works on waking up.
<lag> GrueMaster: It won't allow it
<rsalveti> ogra_cmpc: just added another fix for bug 627201
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 627201 in jasper-initramfs (Ubuntu) "Reactivate swap file generation by Jasper (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627201
<rsalveti> to avoid using sparse files for swap
 * ogra_cmpc checks
<rsalveti> branch uploaded and ready to merge :-)
<rsalveti> ogra_cmpc: you made the same mistake I did when adding the code back to jasper
<rsalveti> when you commented the code, you also changed the dd line to create a sparse file
<ogra_cmpc> oh, yeah, files with holes, i remember
<rsalveti> then for the latest commit you just removed the comments
<ogra_cmpc> right
<rsalveti> so it needs to change back to the very old dd line :-)
<ogra_cmpc> yup, i missed that
<rsalveti> just tested at my c4 and it's working fine with my branch
<rsalveti> swap is back in the game
<ogra_cmpc> how long does creation take ?
<rsalveti> around 3 minutes :-(
<ogra_cmpc> grmpf
<rsalveti> at least on my c4
<ogra_cmpc> well, IO ....
<ogra_cmpc> wont be better on other SDs
<rsalveti> I sent one patch that was applied for normal beagle
<rsalveti> that improves the sd performance
<ogra_cmpc> right but it will still suck
<rsalveti> and it's already applied for omap4, so it should be a little faster :-)
<rsalveti> yep :-(
<ogra_cmpc> i wonder ...
<ogra_cmpc> if we could create it in a tmpfs and then mv it
<rsalveti> one way is to add the swap file while creating the image, then you move the creating to image build time, not installation
<GrueMaster> Would it be faster to create the file during image creation?
<ogra_cmpc> (doing the mv backgrounded)
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, it would not happen during first boot then
<rsalveti> ogra_cmpc: but during the first boot?
<GrueMaster> Would it need to be created at first boot if it already existed?
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, no, only mkswap'ed
<GrueMaster> right.
<ogra_cmpc> but thats a really weird hack to livecd-rootfs
<GrueMaster> That should be relatively quicker.
<rsalveti> yep
<rsalveti> we would only improve the installation time
<GrueMaster> Could it be added to a package install script?  Those run during image creation.
<rsalveti> but not the user's time, as he would also waste more time doing dd
<ogra_cmpc> ??
<ogra_cmpc> why would the user do a dd ?
<ogra_cmpc> if the file pre-exists
<GrueMaster> during first boot.
<rsalveti> when "flashing" his sd card
<rsalveti> as the image would be bigger
<ogra_cmpc> ah, yeah
<GrueMaster> That would only increase by a small amount.
<GrueMaster> sigh.  Lucid->Maverick upgrade isn't booting into gdm or netbook-launcher-efl for some reason.  Checking.
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, but flash-kernel works ?
<GrueMaster> Not sure.  It appears to not have loaded the new kernel to nand.
<GrueMaster> Currently running 2.6.33-502-omap which was what it ran prior to upgrade.
<ogra_cmpc> gar
<GrueMaster> Give me a sec to look into it.  Could have missed the kernel upgrade or something.
<GrueMaster> No 2.6.35 kernel.
<ogra_cmpc> aha
<ogra_cmpc> i guess thats another job for apw :(
<GrueMaster> I'm looking to see what happened.  Might have been an overlap on my mirror.
<ogra_cmpc> missing comflicts/replaces/provides in the maverick metapackage
<GrueMaster> Right.  Since the images failed to build for similar reasons yesterday, I'm thinking it was all just timing.
<apw> GrueMaster, are you saying you don't have a .35 kernel installed at all?
<GrueMaster> right.
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, no, we have a differently named meta in maverick
<apw> what linux-image-<flavour> meta package is installed and at what version
<apw> ogra_cmpc, do we ?  crap, thats no good
<GrueMaster> apt-get dist-upgrade is saying that the linux-image & linux headers will be held back.
<ogra_cmpc> so it wouldnt pull in the kernel upgrade
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, oh, thats good then
<GrueMaster> n
<GrueMaster> wrong window.
<apw> GrueMaster, can you get me the output from that in paste bin or something
<GrueMaster> Switching back to ports.ubuntu.com and updating the package lists to make sure the problem isn't pon my mirror.
<GrueMaster> My mirror updates every 4 hours, so it "should" be good.
<GrueMaster> but just in case, I want to rule it out.
<apw> GrueMaster, ogra_cmpc is this -omap ?
<GrueMaster> yes
<GrueMaster> (that's the only TI image for Lucid to test upgrading.)
<rsalveti> and the gnome-power-manager is really leaking :-)
<GrueMaster> apw: what do you want to see in pastebin?
<apw> ok we are about to upload the last kernel before release (barinng emergencies)
<apw> so we need to be on this like a rash if you want it fixed
<apw> i'd like to see the dist-upgrade output with the 'held back' inforamtion in
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, dpkg -l|grep linux
<GrueMaster> It is not on my mirror.
<GrueMaster> Ok
<apw> and could i get a get what ogra_cmpc said too
<ogra_cmpc> so we see how the meta is named
 * ogra_cmpc thinks it was a bad idea to pull omap into the main branch
<GrueMaster> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494257/
<GrueMaster> I meant to say that my mirror is good.  Same issue on p.u.c
<ogra_cmpc> linux-omap and linux-image-omap then
<GrueMaster> ogra_cmpc: The reason that I am not getting a launcher is that /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-set-default-session une-efl is run by jasper.  Need some way to run it on upgrade.
<rsalveti> hm
<ogra_cmpc> ogra@panda:~$ apt-cache search linux-omap|grep "^linux-omap "
<ogra_cmpc> linux-omap - Complete Linux kernel for the Versatile architecture.
<ogra_cmpc> so meta seems fine
<ogra_cmpc> (apart from the description)
<ogra_cmpc> apw ^^^
<lag> ndec: Is the datasheet for the twl6040 and sdp4430? publicly available?
<apw> GrueMaster, did we have the output of the dist-upgrade and it saying "held back"
<GrueMaster> I can post it.  One sec.
<apw> ogra_cmpc, the linux-omap hasn't upgraded as its at 33.5xx ...
<ndec> lag: http://focus.ti.com/pdfs/wtbu/OMAP4430_ES2.0_Public_TRM_vJ.pdf
<rsalveti> for the wrong package description: bug 623297
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 623297 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "omap meta packages have Versatile in their description (affects: 1) (heat: 169)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/623297
<ogra_cmpc> apw, right, my biggest sorrow was that the name changed
<apw> ogra_cmpc, how has the name changed
<ogra_cmpc> it hasnt
<ogra_cmpc> thats what i said above
<ogra_cmpc> apw, the description is broken though
<ogra_cmpc> but that doesnt do harm
<apw> ok
<lag> ndec: Thanks
<GrueMaster> apw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/494263/
<GrueMaster> The bottom has the output from apt-cache show linux-omap.
<ogra_cmpc> apw, seems its sitting in NEW
<apw> ogra_cmpc, whats sitting in new?
<ogra_cmpc> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue
<ogra_cmpc> the actual bianries
<apw> ogra_cmpc, ahh that would do it!
<ogra_cmpc> (linux)
<ogra_cmpc> i dont get why only armel always ends up there
<ogra_cmpc> all other arches (i386/amd64) seem to get just through
<furibondox> hi... someone knows how to enable verbose output during the bootstrap in Ubuntu Lucid 10.04?
<furibondox> I read some posts on the web... but all suggests to edit the grub config file. As far as I use u-boot how can I enabling the verbose output with ubuntu lucid?
<sebjan> ogra_cmpc: I checked the x-loader-omap4 source package, and it contains the right patches. Are we guaranteed that the binary from this source package is used into the daily images?
<ogra_cmpc> sebjan, yes
<sebjan> ogra_cmpc: then I don't understand: we have an issue that could be explained with a x-laoder patch missing. When we replace the daily image x-loader with the one I build frm my tree (source aligned with the package), the issue disappears...
<rsalveti> hm
<rsalveti> different compiler?
<ogra_cmpc> possibly
<sebjan> rsalveti: yes, probably: I use gcc 2010q1
<sebjan> rsalveti: (CodeSourcery)
<rsalveti> sebjan: try building our x-loader with your compiler
<rsalveti> and then test it
<rsalveti> hm, quite a new compiler
<sebjan> rsalveti: right, I'll do that
<ogra_cmpc> furibondox, i guess you mean booting, not bootstrapping
<ogra_cmpc> furibondox, what HW is that ?
<furibondox> it's an omap 3530
<ogra_cmpc> a beagleboard ?
<furibondox> a proprietary hw similar to beagleboard
<ogra_cmpc> well, you need to change it in the u-boot config then ... on the serial console
<GrueMaster> ogra_cmpc: apw:  We are also seeing an issue with linux-headers-2.6.35-21-omap not being available for linux-headers-omap.  This is holding up image builds.
<apw> GrueMaster, yep, that'll be in new as well i am sure
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, yeah, that will be fixed if the binaries are out of NEW
<GrueMaster> ok
<furibondox> ogra_cmpc: what I have to change in the u-boot config (and then in the serial console)?
<ogra_cmpc> furibondox, you usually get the boot noisier if you drop splash and quiet from the commandline
<furibondox> ok
<ogra_cmpc> should be in the bootparams variable iirc
<furibondox> but I have no splash and quiet in my commandline
<ogra_cmpc> in ubuntu maverick thats all a lot easier, we use a config file there
<ogra_cmpc> then you should already get all the output that is there
<furibondox> i had also to drop plymouth because it crashed during startup
<GrueMaster> furibondox: lucid "may" not support your hardware as well as maverick.  You might also want to try it.
<furibondox> my company want to remain with lucid because the LTS
 * rsalveti lunch
<ogra_cmpc> well, mavericks kernel is surely improved
<ogra_cmpc> as well as the image design, bootloader etc
<furibondox> well... we a have a custom kernel compiled by hand
<furibondox> and the distribution should be transparent to the kernel changes, isn't it?
<ogra_cmpc> well
<GrueMaster> Yes, for the most part.
<ogra_cmpc> if you have the same version the distro uses and all the same options enabled
<ogra_cmpc> we often have userspace bits depending on new kernel features
<furibondox> I understand...
<suto> anyone here
<suto> what is root passwd
<furibondox> our current kernel version is 2.6.29
<suto> of ubuntu-arm
<suto> i have only access with ubuntu/temppwd
<ogra_cmpc> furibondox, that might cause probs for lucid
<suto> furibondox, ogra_cmpc :(
<suto> please help
<GrueMaster> suto: root is sudo access only.
<furibondox> do you know if the nospalsh kernel parameter should be used with my kernel in order to enable the verbose output?
<ogra_cmpc> root is locked ... in ubuntu you usually use sudo
<furibondox> (during the boot process)
<ogra_cmpc> nosplash wont do a thing
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, sent patches for the netbook-efl --add-favorite stuff yesterday ... but was wondering, what do I need to do wrt getting commit access for that bzr branch ? Would be easier to just commit the fixes
<suto> GrueMaster, ogra_cmpc i use sudo but it require password
<suto> ah
<suto> ok
<suto> sorry
<GrueMaster> furibondox: If you remove "quiet splash" from the boot cmdline, you should get lots of kernel noise.
<suto> i see
<ogra_cmpc> devilhorns, we need to talk to the upstream guy, i havent seen him around yet
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, ahh ok :)
<furibondox> GrueMaster: i've not that parameter set in my command line
<ogra_cmpc> devilhorns, both patches applied and uploaded btw, thanks a lot, that was really fast !
<GrueMaster> furibondox: what is your bootargs set to?
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, anytime :) that's why I am here :)
<ogra_cmpc> :)
<furibondox> rw console=ttyS2,115200e8 vram=5M omapfb.vram=2560K,2560K
<ogra_cmpc> furibondox, can you pastebin a log from a boot ?
<furibondox> yes
<furibondox> just a moment
<ogra_cmpc> so we actually see what you see
<GrueMaster> devilhorns: While you have your hands in the mixer, there is an annoying random bug that when launching terminal, it sometimes defaults to the "/usr/share/icons..." directory.  Don't have a bug number offhand.
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, there is a few other things I'd like to cleanup in that code too (it's currently pretty messy)...dunno who wrote it originally, but it's pretty ugly and would benefit from a good "cleaning up" :)
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, any specific terminal ? or just all terminals
<furibondox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494288/
<GrueMaster> When netbook-launcher-efl runs gnome terminal.
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, gnome terminal ... ok I'll have a look today then
<GrueMaster> It is very odd and only happens 1/3 of the time.
<GrueMaster> furibondox: This is the output I would expect from the serial port.  What was the problem again?
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, ok, I'll poke around w/ it today then ... BUT I already suspect that the problem may be in gnome-terminal (just from knowing how efl handles launching stuff). We've had a similar problem in the past w/ gnome-terminal
<GrueMaster> ah.
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, but I will look into it regardless, just to be sure
<ogra_cmpc> devilhorns, the code comes from a brazilian company ....
<apw> ogra, GrueMaster, those binaries have been tickled through ... i guess we need to wait for the publisher now
<furibondox> GrueMaster: I expected to see something like "sshd [DONE] etc..."
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, ahhhhh, k-s and ProFusion ... that explains the general mess of it :)
<ogra_cmpc> apw, fine with me, i'm personally not in a hurry with them
<GrueMaster> Ah, init output.
<furibondox> yes
<ogra_cmpc> devilhorns, hehe, yeah :)
<furibondox> the init output
<ogra_cmpc> furibondox, yeah, looks a bit like its not running upstart at all
<devilhorns> don't get me wrong, they generally write good code that functions well ... just that they don't ever give much thought to others having to "maintain" it
<ogra_cmpc> furibondox, what is that stuff after line 297 ?
<ogra_cmpc> furibondox, looks a bit like you are booting a wrong filesystem
<apw> ogra_cmpc, i'd like to know if the upgrade is fixed by it
<ogra_cmpc> definitely not ubuntu
<ogra_cmpc> apw, right, and NCommander wants to build images
<ogra_cmpc> thats why i said "personally" :)
<furibondox> from 297 till 331 there is a custom initrd
<ogra_cmpc> furibondox, well, it doesnt boot ubuntu at all
<furibondox> yes...
<furibondox> after 331 starts ubuntu
<GrueMaster> apw, I'll start another upgrade tonight.  It takes 11+ hours, even from a local mirror.
<ogra_cmpc> furibondox, no, it doesnt
<apw> GrueMaster, yeah but that misses the windowfor getting the fix in the pre-freeze kernel if there is one
<furibondox> yes... with all daemons
<ogra_cmpc> furibondox, it just goes into the rootfs
<ogra_cmpc> i dont see upstart running
<ogra_cmpc> how did you create that initrd ?
<GrueMaster> apw: I don't know how to tweek my system to install faster.  11 hours is best I have seen.
<furibondox> goes into rootfs and starts all daemons (sshd, udevd, getty, crond, etc...)
<ogra_cmpc> you *need* to use update-initramfs from initramfs-tools to make it work proper
<apw> GrueMaster, yeah, i meant in an hour we can try that dist-upgrade again and see if ti then works
<ogra_cmpc> or not use any initrd
<apw> if it does then its likely just that that was the issue
<GrueMaster> apw: Oh, yea.  definitely.
<ogra_cmpc> either will work
<GrueMaster> But I was referring to the full upgrade process.
<ogra_cmpc> i assume your custom initrd is at fault here
<apw> yeah for sure
<ogra_cmpc> it will be missing all the ubuntu scripts
<furibondox> ogra_cmpc: this is the last line of our linuxrc into initrd:
<furibondox> exec run-init -c /dev/console ${ROOTFS} /sbin/init;
<ogra_cmpc> linuxrc ?!?
<furibondox> so it starts the /sbin/init into the ubuntu rootfs
<ogra_cmpc> ubuntu doesnt work that way
<ogra_cmpc> either drop the initrd or create a proper one
<ogra_cmpc> or live with the situation as is
<furibondox> is there a guide to create a correct initrd?
<ogra_cmpc> you will definitely miss configuration with the current one
<ogra_cmpc> create it from the running system by running update-initramfs
<ogra_cmpc> and make sure your modules are in the right place in the fs
<furibondox> we don't use loadable modules... so I have only to run update-initrams?
<ogra_cmpc> try it, not sure it will work if you dont have a /lib/modules/... dir
<ogra_cmpc> if you need to make modifications, it pulls its scripts from /usr/share/initramfs-tools/
<furibondox> update-initramfs -k all -c -v -b /root Nothing to do, exiting.
<furibondox> may be I have to pull the sources...
<furibondox> anyway, is there somewhere an example of a correct initrd?
<furibondox> just to see what's wrong with mine?
<GrueMaster> furibondox: You can check the one on our daily images.  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/current/
<furibondox> it seems that it does the same thing as our custom initrd:
<furibondox> exec run-init ${rootmnt} ${init} "$@" <${rootmnt}/dev/console >${rootmnt}/dev/co nsole 2>&1
<ogra_cmpc> it does a ton more
<ogra_cmpc> but yes, the init script in there uses run-init
<furibondox> yes, sorry I mean that ;-)
<furibondox> by the way, tomorrow I will look at that deeply
<furibondox> now I have to came back home
<furibondox> see you tomorrow
<ogra_cmpc> bye
<furibondox> and thanks
<GrueMaster> furibondox: Much welcome.
<furibondox> ogra_cmpc: I've also modified the rootstock script with two little improvements
<ogra_cmpc> furibondox, cool, file a bug and attach them :)
<furibondox> tomorrow if you want I can send the patch to you
<furibondox> ok
<GrueMaster> And we'd be interested in the results if you were to test Maverick if you have time.
<furibondox> ;)
<furibondox> see you tomorrow
<furibondox> bye
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, Has to be in gnome-terminal ... reading through the netbook-efl code, and it turns out that it's using launcher_application_launch(app) to start the applications ... so it's not using the ecore_exe stuff (as I had previously thought), which basically means that efl is not launching the apps, thus not the cause
<GrueMaster> Hmmm.  Figures.
<ogra_cmpc> well, gnome-terminal uses $PWD
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, yea
<devilhorns> that was just my thought ... perhaps something is changing pwd somewhere/somehow
<devilhorns> so going to look into that now
<ogra_cmpc> and given the issue is not happening every time i'd say we have a race
<rsalveti> sebjan: any news with your x-loader test?
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, indeed ... I hate races :(
<rsalveti> who doesn't :-)
<devilhorns> can't even watch the kentucky derby :P
<GrueMaster> Awww, races can be fun.  Lots of crashes, fire, etc.
 * ogra_cmpc likes tham ... but only on the autobahn 
<devilhorns> hahaha
<rsalveti> lol
<devilhorns> anyway, gonna add some debugs for pwd, spew them out and see if I can get this to trigger
<ogra_cmpc> cool, i think we have that bug open since two releases
<devilhorns> wow ... it's an old one huh ? :)
<ogra_cmpc> yeah
<ogra_cmpc> the efl stuff has a bunch of them
<devilhorns> :/
<ogra_cmpc> btw, at some point it would be cool to have the font size pulled from gconf
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, to be used for the icons ?
<devilhorns> and sidebar ? or just icons ?
<ogra_cmpc> but thats in the area of future improvements
<ogra_cmpc> all fonts
<devilhorns> ok
<ogra_cmpc> we use the gnome theme management for the rest of the apps
<devilhorns> I'll add it to my todo under the "get to @ some point" section :)
<ogra_cmpc> and efl has alwys been inconsistent here
<devilhorns> yea, it's generally desktop/environment agnostic in that it doesn't use any gnome/kde settings
<GrueMaster> Are we sticking with une-efl next cycle or trying something different, like a non-clutter based unity?
<ogra_cmpc> right, but thats a prob if you integrate it with other apps
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, hopefully we'll have GLES drivers and a fixed clutter
<ogra_cmpc> but i wouldnt bet on it yet
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, sure, but there is a relatively simple solution ... one that I use here personally (tho a bit of a pain to keep consistent)
<ogra_cmpc> i'm sure nobody will implement a no-clutter unity
<GrueMaster> So, keep une-efl as a decent fall back.
<ogra_cmpc> yep
<ogra_cmpc> we still want something for the lowend HW
<ogra_cmpc> the question is if we will use it as default
<ogra_cmpc> that really depends on the hardware we will support by then
<GrueMaster> We should have a better detection in place.  Maybe in gdm?
<ogra_cmpc> no, needs to happen after gdm
<ogra_cmpc> the question is if we will use gdm at all :)
<sebjan> rsalveti: no, did not have time to look into more details. I have other more important issues in the pipe :( I'll look at that later.
<devilhorns> ick clutter :/
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, https://edge.launchpad.net/lightdm
<GrueMaster> devilhorns: But without clutter, Meego would suck.  :P
<ogra_cmpc> devilhorns, well, thats what our dx team decided to use for unity
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, what doesn't suck w/ clutter ? ;)
<rsalveti> sebjan: cool, np :-)
<GrueMaster> devilhorns: kde.  Oh, wait...
<devilhorns> lol
<GrueMaster> doesn't use it.
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, but anyway, I'm not here for politics, voicing my own opinions, or even any design decisions ... choice of desktop/backend/libs, etc, etc is up to your development team(s) :)
<ogra_cmpc> sadly
<devilhorns> lol
<GrueMaster> I just test it & file lots of bugs.
<ogra_cmpc> we're just poor integrators here :)
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, yup :)
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, lol, I wouldn't say that
<devilhorns> ok, debugs in place ... now to see if I can get this pwd issue to trigger :)
<ogra_cmpc> i guess thats a matter of luck
<ogra_cmpc> or system slowness
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, yea :( ... core i5 isn't exactly slow tho :)
<ogra_cmpc> since you use x86, try to run from SD and compile 5 kernels at the same time
<devilhorns> ouch
<ogra_cmpc> that should get you begaleboard speed :)
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, lol :) suppose I could easily change the cpufreq and slow it down a little
<devilhorns> we'll see
<devilhorns> any clue what package provides the sounds used in une ?
<apw> ogra_cmpc, i think that -21 is in the pool, do you concur?
<apw> GrueMaster, i think that kernel should be there, does dist-upgrade work now?
<GrueMaster> Don't know.  Just finished pulling the rest of the package updates and am rebooting.  Will check as soon as it is up.
<apw> GrueMaster, thanks
 * apw waits nurvously
<GrueMaster> apw: Pulling new kernel & headers now.  Thanks.
<ogra_cmpc> apw, looks ok to me
<apw> GrueMaster, excellent, i'll let leann know
<apw> ogra_cmpc, ta
<GrueMaster> After rebooting, I will retest to make sure flashing nand works.
<apw> cool
<GrueMaster> Then restart the lucid->maverick upgrade test again.
<devilhorns> ahhh I love having source code :) ... found the package for the sound theme w/ a little digging :)
<devilhorns> was trying to get it installed so I could see less "cannot play sound" messages in my output terminal :)
<GrueMaster> heh
 * devilhorns begs Terminal to change to bad dir ... please !!
<devilhorns> of course, it's probably going to be like a "watched pot" and not boil :(
<Neko> sigh anyone know what pulls in apt-xapian-index ?
<Neko> it's making my rootstocks take forever
<ogra_cmpc> Neko, all package tools use it
<Neko> is there any way to make it not build the index like right this very second after install?
<ogra_cmpc> not really i think
<rsalveti> Neko: if it's taking a long long time than it could be that your qemu got stuck
<rsalveti> another known issue
<ogra_cmpc> well, apt-xapian-index indexes all package descriptions ... that definitely takes long
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, 50+ consecutive launches and still cannot get it to change the pwd :(
<ogra_cmpc> devilhorns, i guess you need to wait for your beagle for that one
<GrueMaster> Hmmm.  Might have already been fixed.  I might just be seeing it on Lucid.
<ogra_cmpc> i havent even seen it on a panda ever
<GrueMaster> I have 6 monitors staring at me, so it does get chaotic at times.
<ogra_cmpc> but i think i saw it once on a beagle
<ogra_cmpc> in maverick
<Neko> rsalveti, it isn't stuck, it actually finishes but for karmic or so it would take no time at all once the packages are cached, for maverick roots it sits on apt-xapian-index task for like 45 minutes...
<devilhorns> well, I will leave my printfs (for debugging) in the code so if it does happen again, at least we'll have a bit more info to go on
<Neko> it's inside a vm and it's not the best cpu in the world.. why oh why can't qemu be multithreaded :(
<ogra_cmpc> Neko, cortex-a9 will save the world :)
<ogra_cmpc> why are you not rolling images natively on your board btw ?
<Neko> markos patched up rootstock to build native on the arm
<ogra_cmpc> will surely be a lot faster than qemu
<Neko> but it's actually slower than in qemu for the most part.. at the very least, it isn't much faster
<ogra_cmpc> you got the wrong HW then :)
<Neko> my laptop has a muuuuch better disk than the mx51 can provide
<rsalveti> Neko: upstream rootstock already supports native builds
<devilhorns> will move on to the fonts
<Neko> I'd use the server but the damn thing is running an ancient debian
<Neko> and 8 cores and 32GB of ram don't make a shit of difference to qemu
<Neko> does qemu do smp on arm?
 * ogra_cmpc stopped touching qemu when rsalveti took over rootstock
<Neko> rsalveti, is that going to hit maverick? :)
<ogra_cmpc> its already in
<Neko> 0.1.99.4?
<rsalveti> Neko: yep, it's in already :-)
<Neko> awesomesauce
<Neko> well maybe I'll set up a system with a nice big disk in the office
<Neko> having trouble with oem-config right now, it just doesn't run on first boot.. so I get an xfce prompt and there are no users
<GrueMaster> apw: Everything looks good here.  Updating nand from 2.6.35-21-omap works w/o error as well.
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, close the bug then please :)
<GrueMaster> Will do.
<ogra_cmpc> one down :)
<Neko> hey if we got you guys a 2.6.35 kernel would you bring back mx51 in maverick? sad thing is it can only happen after 10.10.10
<ogra_cmpc> Neko, unlikley unless someone pays for it ... but linaro might be for you
<Neko> linaro is being too mainliney
<Neko> our users can't really do much with just a serial port
<ogra_cmpc> oh, and indeed you can always become a MOTU and maintain it in universe
<ogra_cmpc> i guess
<Neko> that's an acceptable plan
<ogra_cmpc> (i dont think we have policy that forbids users to maintain kernels in universe)
<Neko> I still have to sit down and work out how we'd build an installer sd
 * armin76 laughs at Neko 
<Neko> once you got a kernel and all the udebs getting from there to a filesystem seems to be magical
 * ogra_cmpc hides his magic wand
<Neko> what do you guys use to build the .img?
<ogra_cmpc> debian-cd
<Neko> but with some custom internal you-should-pay-for-it scripts and configs or.. just what comes in the package?
<ogra_cmpc> which is only a set of scripts
<ogra_cmpc> in fact its a lot of parted, dd and so on
<Neko> wow debian-cd really is *debian*-cd
<Neko> there's not a single ubuntu task or release info in there
<GrueMaster> ogra_cmpc: updated bug 608266 with my test results.  The other issue I was seeing with the updated kernel was mainly due to corrupted nand.  Clearing it from uboot and reflashing uInitrd fixed it.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 608266 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "[regression] no more /dev/mtdblock devices on omap3 in maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 69)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608266
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, (or ogra_cmpc ) in a typical unr environment, does the user have the ability to change the font ? or is this something that the designers hardcode ?
<ogra_cmpc> devilhorns, the user has all gnome control center tools
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, ok, thanks :)
<GrueMaster> devilhorns: You can run close to the same image in x86 by running the x86.iso in kvm or virtualbox.
<ogra_cmpc> fontsize goes somewhere into gconf ancd can change at any time (even at runtime)
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, not in maverick
<GrueMaster> No?  I do.
<ogra_cmpc> une-efl isnt installed in the x86 iso
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, yea, I'm familiar w/ the gconf stuff and where it's at, etc, etc :) just needed to know if they have access to the control center or not :) (I'm not running a complete unr image that's why I asked) :)
<ogra_cmpc> if it is, thats a bug
<GrueMaster> I must have added it to my VM.
<ogra_cmpc> ah, k
 * ogra_cmpc was worried for a second
<GrueMaster> Well, time for some lunch.
<devilhorns> yea ... suppose I would really benefit from setting up a VM todo this stuff ...
<GrueMaster> I find it useful to see if a bug is arch dependent.
<devilhorns> indeed
<ogra> GrueMaster, i'm adding some completely untested code (that wont work yet) to jasper to enable the TI ppa, please test tomorrows image deeply if jasper didnt regress through that (i will test myself once i got up but four eyes might see more)
<GrueMaster> Ok.  Will do.
<devilhorns> OMG
<devilhorns> think I am in love
<GrueMaster> Today I am just focusing on package updates & lucid->maverick testing on beagle.
<devilhorns> just found testdrive ... this is what I was looking for weeks ago
 * GrueMaster breaks for lunch.
<ogra> GrueMaster, yeah, i'm just adding it so it gets easier to inject the PPA stuff later it might have to change etc
<ogra> i just want the basic functions in
<Neko> oem-config-gtk I hate you :((
<ogra_cmpc> rsalveti, swap fix uploaded btw
<rsalveti> ogra_cmpc: cool, thanks
<ndec> lag: ogra: I just came to know about Ubuntu hw summit, scheduled next week. there is a presentation titled as 'What does PulseAudio expect from a sound driver? – David Henningsson'. that looks like something I would love to see. are there any slides or video for this summit?
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: do you have any news regarding the omap 3 image?
<rsalveti> missing new images since sep 11
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Nope.  I don't build them.
<GrueMaster> And I have mentioned it before.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: yep, I know, but wanted to know if you saw any news regarding the failing build
<GrueMaster> Just blank emails.
<rsalveti> haha, same as me
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, as i said in the meeting (and several times before too i think) if the mails are empty that usually means the buildd died
<ogra_cmpc> rsalveti, ^^^
<rsalveti> ogra_cmpc: and any news about it being dead?
<ogra_cmpc> someone needs to ping lamont so he asks someone from IS to go over to the datacenter and does a manual reboot
<rsalveti> ouch
<ogra_cmpc> rsalveti, i told lamont but i was expecting NCommander to care more, since the dove builds happen on the same machine as omap3
<rsalveti> hm, could be because NCommander is out today
<GrueMaster> Well, we have a dove build now.
<ogra_cmpc> then the buildd is back up
<GrueMaster> NCommander reached out and kicked something.
<ogra_cmpc> so omap3 should happen too tonight
<ogra_cmpc> (unless it dies before agan)
<ogra_cmpc> i'm pretty sure we have a HW issue
<rsalveti> argh, at least this is going to be fixed when panda is out
<ogra_cmpc> yeah
<lag-mobile> Would someone mind scrolling up and re-linking me to the PDF ndec did earlier please?
<lag-mobile> If you need to conduct a search, do so for "datasheet"
<lag-mobile> You all sleeping already?
<GrueMaster> lag-mobile: http://focus.ti.com/pdfs/wtbu/OMAP4430_ES2.0_Public_TRM_vJ.pdf
<GrueMaster> Now let us sleep.  :P
<lag-mobile> Cheers Tobin
<GrueMaster> heh.  Actually still working.  It's only 14:18 here.
<lag-mobile> Where are you?
<GrueMaster> Oregon, USA
<lag-mobile> Ah k
<lag-mobile> It's 22:19 here
<persia> Bah, just missed lag: Anyway, the bit that needs porting is the wiremap.  The same chips, codec, etc. are exceedingly likely to be wired up slightly differently on different boards, and this is the bit that needs adding in the driver.
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, well, I've got bad news, good news, and "small" bad news...which you want first ? :)
<persia> devilhorns, On general principles, that order sounds least bad: otherwise it's too depressing to hear the good news, or the good news is wiped out by the rest.
<devilhorns> persia, hehehe :) na, it's nothing real drastic
<devilhorns> just that changing the font stuff in the efl launcher is going to take me a little more time than I had originally thought
<GrueMaster> As long as it is done by Friday, we're ok.  :P
<persia> Well, by the announcement of the freeze: the precise timing depends on when the release managers decide to send email.
<devilhorns> whoever the brain-dead genious was that wrote it originally, wrote it so that it only listens for .gtkrc changes wrt font, dpi, theme, etc, etc ... and of course, the Appearance stuff doesn't change those, it changes the values in gconf ... so all the existing code in there wrt settings changes is worth nada
<persia> How truly good.
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, shouldn't be a problem
<persia> (although it's quite possible to identify the author from the code, so "whoever" may be listening)
 * GrueMaster was actually joking.
<devilhorns> persia, hope so ... they need a good spanking :)
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, ahh, hehehe
<persia> devilhorns, Well, if you're planning a trip south... :)
<devilhorns> so anyway, my plan is to rip all the existing conf stuff out of there (useless anyway), and make it work w/ gconf stuff
<rsalveti> well, I'm quite near them, just ask what you'd like to do
<rsalveti> :P
<devilhorns> rsalveti, lol
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, iirc, ogra said it wasn't an emergency right ? thought he said it was a "future todo" (or something to that effect) ... so hopefully it's not a "time sensitive" issue
<GrueMaster> which?  The font thing or the terminal PWD issue?
<devilhorns> font
<GrueMaster> The font thing would be a higher priority afaik, but I don't know what deadlines are in place.  I think kernel freeze is tomorrow, with pool freeze soonish.
<GrueMaster> According to my schedule, final freeze is also tomorrow.
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, I see ... ok, well I will see if I can get it finished tonight :/
<GrueMaster> I wouldn't stress it too much.  Still need to get it tested, etc.
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, well, I test as I code :) but I understand :)
<GrueMaster> but I'm not the driver here.  I'm closer to the deer strapped to the hood.
<devilhorns> lmao
<devilhorns> well, if you are the deer, then I must be the squirrel trying to cross the road
<devilhorns> now the question is ... which font to listen to ... App font, Document font, Desktop font ...
<devilhorns> I'm thinking Desktop font ... as the launcher mimics a "desktop" in the users eye
<GrueMaster> I would assume the same one that netbook-launcher from lucid looked at.
<GrueMaster> (the 3D non-efl version).
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, somehow I knew you would make me thumb through that code :P
<GrueMaster> Well, that is where my skills are.
<devilhorns> hehehe
<GrueMaster> I sort through source sometimes to see why it is broken.  And to learn.
<devilhorns> learning is good :)
<GrueMaster> While I can write programs, I am not a programmer.  I am more of a debugger.
<devilhorns> imo python doesn't count as a real language, so "programs" written there don't count :P
<GrueMaster> Never said they did.
<devilhorns> hehe
<GrueMaster> I actually learned in Atari Basic & Atari Assembly.
<devilhorns> oh wow
<devilhorns> you go way back :)
<GrueMaster> Yea, I know.  I'm old.
<devilhorns> same here :/
<GrueMaster> Most of my knowledge is self taught/inflicted.
<GrueMaster> devilhorns: where are you located?
<devilhorns> New Jersey
<GrueMaster> Ah.  Opposite side of the great divide.
<devilhorns> yea
<devilhorns> hmm, this is interesting
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, wrt the default netbook-launcher (non-efl) ... font changing works w/ control-center ??
<GrueMaster> Not sure.
<GrueMaster> let me look on my babbage
<devilhorns> thanks
<GrueMaster> The actual app that sets it on babbage is gnome-appearance-properties, but that is also running une-efl.
<GrueMaster> But it should be the same app as x86 une
<devilhorns> ok, but when you change the font via gnome-appearance-properties, it does change the font used in the regular netbook-launcher ?
<GrueMaster> I'll have to boot lucid-i386 to find out.
<devilhorns> ok
<devilhorns> I'd be surprised if it actually did
<devilhorns> cause apparently, according to the code, the netbook-launcher app is using the gtkrc method also
<GrueMaster> Give me five minutes.  Have to create a usb boot.
<devilhorns> no rush, thanks ;)
<GrueMaster> I'm also trying unity on my netbook.  Need to install more fonts.  On this small display the subtle differences in the base fonts are not noticable.
<devilhorns> ahhh
<devilhorns> I use the Droid fonts personally
<GrueMaster> not part of the default install.
<devilhorns> true
<GrueMaster> and software-center/fonts is empty.  Grrr.
#ubuntu-arm 2010-09-16
<GrueMaster> Finally.  Got the netbook booting from the usb drive.
<GrueMaster> Thing boots too quick.
<devilhorns> lol
<GrueMaster> Hrm.  It is using the application font settings.
<devilhorns> hrm....ok
<devilhorns> simple enough change for me
<devilhorns> but
<devilhorns> it does actually change ?
<GrueMaster> yes
<devilhorns> very odd
<devilhorns> ok, the problem must be somewhere else then ... cause the regular (non-efl) launcher is using the same gtk-font-name stuff (gtkrc)
<devilhorns> hrrmm
<GrueMaster> As soon as I select ok from the font list popup, it changes.
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, font list popup ?
<devilhorns> oh right, nvm
<devilhorns> had a brain-fart
<GrueMaster> When you start the gnome-appearance-properties app and select the font tab, it gives you a list of font settings (application, document,desktop, etc).
<devilhorns> hehe yea
<devilhorns> had forgotten about that :)
<devilhorns> ok, so if normal launcher and efl launcher are doing it the same way ... then why doesn't it work w/ the efl one ... hrrrm
<devilhorns> back to the drawing board
<GrueMaster> I would look at gconf settings between the two.  There is probably an applet that isn't triggering une-efl
<devilhorns> well, I'm thinking it's something slightly different ;)
<devilhorns> I'll know in about 5 minutes
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  Not that is odd.
<GrueMaster> Appearance is changing the font in une-efl for the application list window.
<GrueMaster> And it is immediate.
<devilhorns> isn't it supposed to ? :)
<GrueMaster> So, on my test system with current maverick, when I change the application font, the window in une-efl titled "Adminitration" changes the title only.
<GrueMaster> Not the icon fonts nor the launcher list on the left.
<devilhorns> hrrmm
<devilhorns> doesn't change any fonts here :(
<GrueMaster> Ok, a comparison.  In lucid-x86 une, the application font is changing the launcher titles on the left (Favorites, files, Accessories, etc), the current launcher list (Preferences in this case), and the time & date font on the panel.
<GrueMaster> On Maverick-omap, it is only the launcher list title that is changed.
<GrueMaster> Oops, excuse me.  The time & date on the panel changes too.
<devilhorns> hrmm, odd
<GrueMaster> So in une-efl, I would look to see how the left panel is getting it's font info.  It should be the same as the une-efl icon window title.
<GrueMaster> (not sure how best to describe it otherwise).
<devilhorns> hehe :) I get what you mean
<devilhorns> thanks for the help :)
<devilhorns> ok yea, this is just wrong for use w/ gnome-appearance-properties (wrt fonts) ...
<GrueMaster> I have screenshots at http://members.dsl-only.net/~tdavis/lucid.png  and http://members.dsl-only.net/~tdavis/maverick.png
<devilhorns> oh awesome ... I love screenies :)
<devilhorns> I see what you mean ... hrm ok
<devilhorns> that points me in a direction :)
<GrueMaster> Another oddity that isn't in the screenshots is that with lucid une, the icon fonts are also changed.  In Maverick une-efl, the icon font only changes when hovering over the icon.
 * GrueMaster could probably spend a few days deepdiving into finding gui differences.
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, hehe na
<devilhorns> no worries
<devilhorns> think I may be on to something here
<devilhorns> well, guess I will bite the bullet and install all of the ubuntu-netbook stuff
<devilhorns> so much for a light system :)
<slangasek> ogra_cmpc: u-boot-linaro 2010.09~rc1.1-0ubuntu2 upload is on its way to maverick; wrt armel this is bugfix-only so it should not negatively impact omap4, but you guys should definitely test and poke me and jcrigby if there are any regressions, since we aren't in a position to test panda support
<GrueMaster> slangasek: Will this make tomorrow's image?  If so, I'll test it first thing.
<slangasek> GrueMaster: yep
<GrueMaster> Ok.
<devilhorns> ogra_cmpc, GrueMaster patch coming for font size fix :)
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, don't suppose you have the Bug # for this one ?
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, font size patch attached to bug #628204
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628204 in netbook-launcher-efl (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "go-home-applet not accessable on armel images (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628204
<devilhorns> (couldn't find the bug # for the actual issue)
<sveinse> I was told some time ago that the latest CodeSourcery compiler is not the most efficient, but rather older releases work better. Does anyone know anything about this statement? (I do know Ubuntu uses its own native compiler.)
<hrw> morning
<rsavoye> sveinse, I don't think that is accurate
<ndec> ogra: hi
<ndec> ogra: i would like to be able to easily add console output and console login on a ubuntu image.
<ndec> ogra: today it requires to regenerate the boot.scr and add the proper file in /etc/init/
<ndec> ogra: can't we find some uboot magic env variable, which is not set by default for the console so that I can easily break and do setenv console ttyS0?
<sveinse> rsavoye: That's exactly my question. I just heard about someone doing a performance comparison on ARM between the various CS releases
<sveinse> Perhaps someone in this channels did know about it...
<lag> ndec: Are you still interested in David's audio presentation?
<ogra> ndec, i'll work on that today after i made sure the apturl stuff didnt add any regression (i'd also love to test that one but still havent heard back about the PPA)
<amitk> ndec: I heard rumours that the panda might have facilities to measure current consumption of various subsystems. Do you know anything about this?
<ndec> lag: more than ever!
<lag> I'll get them for you
<ndec> amitk: i would continue to call this, rumours...
<ndec> amitk: rumours, that I didn't heard... let me try to check with some folks.
<berco> persia: hi!
<ndec> ogra: thx. for the PPA you should be able to use any other public PPA in the mean time.
<ogra> ndec, since the setup happens on first boot i need to roll an image for each change i want to test so i would prefer to go with the real thing
<berco> persia: I wrote a /usr/share/alsa/SDP4430.conf file but it doesn't seem to be taken into account. Is there a way to debug this? I don't find useful doc in google or alsa-project.org for this particular item
<ogra> (beyond that we dont have many public armel PPAs :) )
<ndec> ogra: argh...
<persia> berco, Did you add a conditional inclusion entry into 00main?
<berco> persia: no
 * ogra sighs about 180 new bugs in his inbox overnight
<persia> berco, If you put it in init/ you need to fiddle with init/00main, if you put it in cards/ you need to fiddle with aliases.conf
<ndec> ogra: you should be happy! more bugs means that more people use your stuff!
<berco> persia: I put my file in cards/
<ogra> well, many of them are old cruft i dont really care about anymore due to changing teams etc
<ogra> i just get the CC's
<persia> berco, And the driver reports "SDP4430" precisely?
<ogra> but i have to go through them nontheless
<persia> berco, The logic that includes it is in /usr/share/alsa/alsa.conf : cards.@hooks
<berco> persia: I think so. What command do you recommend me to use to be sure?
<berco> persia: aplay -l reports "card 0: SDP4430 [SDP4430], device 0: Multimedia null-codec-dai-0 []"
<persia> I think that ought get included.
<persia> The amixer output doesn't show your config changes?
<berco> persia: that's right. My changes are not reflected by amixer
<berco> I added an entry in aliases.conf which gets included from alsa.conf
<berco> Is that even needed?
<persia> I generally recommend an entry in aliases.conf to sort things, but in this case it may not be needed because there is an exact string match
<berco> persia: is there a way to debug the file is read properly? Like if I have some syntax problems... as this is my first time with this .conf file
<berco> persia: I pastebin here my file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/494629/
<persia> I don't know of one: I'll look a bit more.  There's documentation on the format in /usr/share/doc/libasound2/examples/asoundrc.txt.gz
<lag> ndec: Am I correct in thinking that the 4430sdp is the dev board and the sdp4430 is the sound chip?
<persia> lag, I just missed you ~11 hours back: the key is that there is a very high chance that wiremap for the working board and the wiremap for the not working board differ slightly, which is the bit that needs changing.
<lag> persia: Yes, I received that
<persia> Ah, OK.  Thought maybe you missed it, given the hour.
<lag> Hence why I'm trying to track down the schematic for the 4430sdp
<ndec> lag: these are just names... which are probably bad in fact... but yes, in the kernel the blaze is called '4430SDP' and the audio chip is called 'SDP4430'... SDP means software development platform
<persia> berco, Looks like there's some (limited) syslog output for errors.  Looking more...
<berco> persia: thnaks
<berco> checking do too on my side. but looks similar to what I found on the alsa wiki
<lag> ndec: I would like the schematic for whatever the 4430SDP was - I need to compare it to the Panda
<ndec> lag: isn't that in the public TRM?
<ndec> lag: oops. sorry boards schematics is not in TRM
<lag> :)
<suihkulokki> there is a public omap4 trm?
<ndec> suihkulokki: yes: http://focus.ti.com/pdfs/wtbu/OMAP4430_ES2.0_Public_TRM_vJ.pdf
 * persia suspects that while schematics might be protected IP, the basic wiremap for the driver probably isn't (as we already have the one for 4430SDP in the kernel driver), so someone with internal access can likely compare the wiremaps, and explain the diff for the more public boards.
<lag> I have already seen that the Panda uses different outputs to it's predecessor
<lag> 	snd_soc_dapm_enable_pin(codec->dapm, "Headset Mic");
<lag> 	snd_soc_dapm_enable_pin(codec->dapm, "Headset Stereophone");
<persia> lag, If you haven't already, you might want to ask the folks on #alsa-soc (freenode) for more guidance on specifically what you need.
<lag> These were 'disable' before
<lag> I made them enable, but it didn't make a difference
<persia> You might have to raise the volume on the amplifiers, as well as just turning them on.
<persia> berco, From what I can tell, running amixer is the best way to find out whether the configuration was parsed correctly.
<persia> berco, If you haven't found it yet,  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/alsa-lib/conffunc.html (and related) seem to be good for parsing the configuration files.
<berco> persia: thanks. amixer tells me it wasn't parsed or my conffile is malformed :)
<persia> Excellent!  That means that 1) your file is being included, and 2) it has a bug
<persia> That's a wonderful place to start fixing it.
<berco> persia: what I meant is that I don't see any change. So I'm not even sure it is actually parsed
<mopdenacker> hi! Everytime I install the UNE images, I have to create a /etc/init/ttyO2 file to get a login prompt on the serial line. I need this because there is no openssh-server package on UNE.
<mopdenacker> Would it make sense to add such a file to UNE images for OMAP?
<mopdenacker> At least for OMAP4?
<persia> mopdenacker, It's intentional that it isn't there.  You ought be able to apt-get install openssh-server right after install if you want it.
<mopdenacker> Or to install openssh-server... (Not sure whether we can do this, this would impact the desktop).
<ndec> mopdenacker: we discussed this earlier with ogra ;-)
<mopdenacker> persia: right. OK.
<ndec> mopdenacker: ogra will try to make it easy to get a console login, but it won't be in the default image
<mopdenacker> persia: the real trouble is that the Blaze board has a very special keyboard, which at the moment doesn't allow you to type "apt-get".
<persia> Why do y'all want it?  Doesn't the default console (HDMI, HID) work?
<mopdenacker> That's an input problem...
<persia> mopdenacker, Can you use the mouse?  openssh-server is in the software-centre
<persia> Err, "pointer" :)
<mopdenacker> persia: that's a good idea...
<mopdenacker> persia: oops, sorry for forgetting about the UI way of installing packages :-}
<persia> Nothing to be sorry about, really, but remember that the netbook images are intentionally focused on UI solutions.
<mopdenacker> Right. This applies to the desktop images as well.
<persia> Adding a server image would be nicer for those of us who prefer CLI, but someone would have to care for it, and there's never been enough volunteers.
<persia> Are there desktop images?  I thought there were only images for Ubuntu Netbook, Kubuntu Netbook, Kubuntu Mobile.
<mopdenacker> I meant desktop installs.
<mopdenacker> They don't have openssh-server by default, which definitely makes sense.
<persia> Oh, right.  I meant that I didn't think anyone was making Desktop images for OMAP :)
<mopdenacker> This could happen when the Panda is out. It now has enough RAM (and cpu power) to be a real desktop replacement.
<persia> Mostly needs someone to care for it.
<persia> Given a large enough volume of interested testers and developers, it's not technically that difficult to make.
<persia> That said, my expectation is that a fair number of folk who install one of the available images will end up removing the metapackage, and customising it in all sorts of ways.
<mopdenacker> Yes, probably
<berco> persia: do u know if alsa-utils restart is enough to re-read the config or shall I reboot each time to test?
<persia> alsa-utils restart ought be enough.
<persia> I'd probably do "stop" and then "start", but that's be being careful
<berco> ok
<persia> Mind you, odd stuff happens on boot, related to HW detection, etc. but in terms of amixer telling you about parse errors, you should be fine.
<mopdenacker> Hey, I have a new error installing the latest pre-installed image for OMAP4. Ubiquity fails to start:
<mopdenacker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494643/
<mopdenacker> I didn't see this on Tuesday. May I file a bug?
<persia> Please do.
<persia> f your system has internet, please file it *from* the affected system, with `ubuntu-bug ubiquity`
<persia> This will include lots of useful data about the issue.
<persia> Even better, if your system is reporting the crash with apport, use apport to file the bug directly.
 * ogra wonders if that has to do with the broken swap file
<ogra> is that todays or yesterdays image ?
<mopdenacker> Yes, it does have Internet access, but it will be difficult to configure the proxy with the Blaze limited keyboard.
<mopdenacker> Todays
<mopdenacker> I don't have a Panda to reproduce this, unfortunately.
<ogra> looks like its not starting here either
<ogra> gar !
<ogra> so i cant test the PPA changes
 * ogra curses
<hrw> how faster is native compilation on panda (es2.0 8layer) compared to normal beagleboard?
<persia> hrw, likely an order of magnitude for big stuff, down to no improvement for little stuff.
<ogra> RAAAAHHHHHH !!!!!!!
<ogra>   * Run oem-config-wrapper as the user oem rather than root.
<ogra>     - Fixes issues with pulseaudio applet not working
<ogra>     - Prevents root terminals from ctrl-alt-t (LP: #594233)
 * ogra goes mad
<hrw> persia: fighting ftfbs on bbc3 is pain, so I want to know how better it will be on panda
<persia> hrw, night and day.  I don't have a panda, but my powerpc is similar in specs to what has been announced, and I don't tend to have issues with that.  I find bulding stuff on the beagle incredibly painful.
<ogra> hrw, kernel package builds for omap4 take about 6h on the buildds, they take 2.5h on a panda with a similar setup (USB disk)
<ogra> so i'D say twice as fast at least
<hrw> nice
<hrw> ~month of wait then
<ogra> though a kernel build isnt really representative since it doesnt do as much disk operations as most other packages ... i.e. CPU bound
<persia> ogra, Do you have similar statistics for boost?  kernel compiles don't need that much RAM.
<hrw> ogra: run openjdk ;D
<ogra> persia, no, its a stopwatch measure ricardo did
<persia> openjdk is also a poor example.
 * ogra cant run *anything* atm due to that super silly oem-config change
<persia> openoffice.org would be interesting for comparison.
<persia> ogra, Grab a beta image and apt-get upgrade
<ogra> persia, doesnt help with jasper regression testing
<ogra> i need to find the issues before freeze
<persia> No.  Completely worthless for that.
<ogra> which wont happen since i dont expect any oem-config change today
<persia> Eeek!  File a bug immediately, and mark it critical, just in case.
<ogra> at least none thats in time
<hrw> persia: but I did build of openjdk on bbc3 ;D
<persia> hrw, You have my sympathy, but really, it's not a fair comparison, as the build time there is hugely dependent on bootstrapping code, rather than CPU/Memory/IO
<persia> kernel is CPU bound.  Boost is typically memory bound.  openoffice.org tends to switch back and forth (and requires lots of IO, so can be IO bound on vrey fast high-memory machines)
<hrw> ok
<dmart> ogra: hi there
<ogra> hey dmart
<dmart> I posted a possible fix to bug #587632
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587632 in libmad (Ubuntu) "Sound very distorted on armel (affects: 2) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587632
<dmart> don't know if you saw... are you in a position to test it?
<ogra> not right now, after the freeze i will be (since it's a bugfix and improvement it should be possible to still get it in)
<dmart> ok
<persia> Does anyone else have a device running maverick with working audio?  Could someone else help verify the fix above sooner?
<ogra> GrueMaster probably ... once he gets up
<ogra> but that might well be after freeze kicks in too
<persia> Well, lots of folks have been talking about audio, and maybe other folks have beagles or something.
<ogra> yeah
<dmart> I have the board, but unforunately nothing to plug into it (not here, right now, anyway)
<ogra> i only have a panda running atm and there the audio driver is still screwed
<persia> heh.  Clearly you need to adapt to the using-headphones-on-the-mp3-player-all-the-time lifestyle :)
<persia> ogra, berco's hacks make it work (the wrong way) if you just want audio to work.
<dmart> There was a small bit of Thumb-2 specific code which turned out to have a bug.  I _think_ it should be fixed in my branch, but it doesn need testing ;)
<dmart> -> _does_ need testing
<ogra> mopdenacker, save your time, no need for a bug, installer team fixed it
<ogra> argh
<ogra> and the image only has jasper 0.20
<ogra> which still has the broken SWAP file and no PPA stuff at all
 * ogra sighs and fires off a rebuild
<ndec> ogra: so current 20100916 is broken? you confirm? I am just flashing it now...
<ogra> ndec, when it fails you can try to get to a shell (hitting left ot right arrow at the splash), create a user called "oem" and reboot, that should get you a bit further
<ndec> ogra: well, we have an internal release tomorrow, and I need a working image... so 0914 is better, right?
<ogra> it didnt fully complete for me but at least you get a graphical login then
<ogra> yes
<ogra> though that will still miss lots of fixes from yesterday
<ndec> ogra: what kind of fixes?
<ogra> i'm not sure when evan will upload the installer fix
<ogra> they usually collect a bunch before uploading
<ogra> jasper saw some extra love ... we use a swapfile again, the PPA stuff was added ... the launcher saw many fixes, the default config too (a set of default launchers in the favorites) etc etc
<ogra> yesterday was possibly the most productive day of this cycle  :) plenty of fixes
<ogra> sigh
<ogra> rebuild failed
<ogra> samba and ubuntuone are uninstallable
<ogra> what an annoying day !
<ogra> ndec, PPAs enabled !
<ogra> (which sadly doesnt help much with the broken images :/ but at least its one step more)
<lag> ndec: Did you get around to finding the Blaze schematic for me please?
<persia> lag, ndec Why do we need the Blaze schematic?  Isn't that the one that already works?
<lag> Exactly
<lag> I've looked through the driver and nothing jumps out and shouts "change me"
<lag> Well, that's not strictly true, but I have changed all the things I think need changing and still no audio
<lag> I would be interested to hear from anyone who has had sound running on their 6 layer board
<lag> I can't get mine working, even with the hacky files
 * ogra doesnt touch such old HW anymore :P
<ogra> 8 layer FTW !
<ogra> lag, i'll try later today ... :)
<persia> Ya know, things'd likely work better if "old" was measured in terms of years rather than weeks.
<ogra> weeks ?
<lag> I see that there are a few other outputs that are plumbed into the expansion ports
<ogra> i recived them within two days :)
 * lag wonders if sound is playing out from those instead of the headphone jack
<ogra> iirc we had sound defaulting to HDMI on the ES1 in prague
<ogra> i wonder if thats still the case
 * lag would love to work on the 8 layer, but no one sent him one 
 * lag is sad
 * ogra comforts lag
<lag> I have HDMI plugged in and turned up
<ogra> k
<lag> As well as an external speaker on the headphone jack
<persia> lag, Quite possibly.  You can check with pamon
<lag> And ...
 * ogra doesnt have speakers on his monitor
<lag> Nothing
<lag> I didn't think I did either, until one day they came on with white noise and scared the bejesus out of me
<ogra> heh
<persia> quick'n'dirty trick is to mirror outputs to file sinks, and checking the content.
<lag> Eh?
<lag> How does one do that then?
<persia> pamon lets one feed data into arbitrary sources and pull data from arbitrary sinks in parallel.
<persia> no manpage, but `pamon --help` gives nice usage instructions.
<persia> Oh, just packaging error: manpage is the pacat manpage.
<lag> pamon just churns out lots of garbage
<lag> Then crashes the Panda
<persia> Well, that's not ideal.  Hrm.
<lag> Are there any tools I can use to debug?
<lag> diwic told me about speaker-test, but that doesn't even work on my desktop machine
<lag> Does anyone know if there an application that will let me play through a specific Card/Device number?
<lag> I.e. though the devices listed in "aplay -l"?
<persia> aplay
<persia> aplay / arecord let you directly interact with ALSA
<persia> paplay / parecord let you interact with pulse
<persia> pacat / parec / pamon give you slightly lower level access to pulse
<lag> Awesome
<lag> Why don't people tell you these things sooner?
<lag> I just managed to panic the kernel via aplay
<suihkulokki> did you ask earlier? :)
<lag> Doh!
 * persia has the unfortunate habit of being reactive: much information is available on request
<lag> I've been asking all sorts of stupid questions for the past 24hrs
<lag> persia: What is the meaning of life ... no, kernel development?
<lag> ;)
<persia> 42 and trying to clean up after the HW vendors
<persia> Err, scratch the first one: wrong question
<persia> The correct answer would be "pies"
<lag> 2 * pies?
<persia> If you like.  One at a time is usually sufficient for me.
<lag> 2 * pies * r2
<ndec> lag: gst is actually useful to test your audio config: 'gst-launch audiotestsrc ! alsasink' you can replace alsasink with pulsesink
 * persia likes to leave gst until after ALSA and pulse are working :)
<ndec> persia: of course... but with audiotestsrc you aren't taking any big risk!
 * lag just POOHed himself again
 * lag has sound from HDMI
<lag> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<persia> Oh, probably not these days.  I just had poor impressions from gst from back when PA was polypaudio, and got out of the habit of using it.  I understand that most of the frustrating bugs have been fixed in the past couple years, but haven't been fiddling with it.
<persia> lag, nice!
<ndec> lag: what did you do? are you using our custom config files?
<ndec> lag: which command do you use?
 * persia suspects lag of hacking the drivers directly
<lag> I call it 'sound' it was actually white noise
<persia> That's fine: indicates you connected *something*
<lag> I have been hacking drivers, but I don't think this is a consequence of that
<persia> What else would have caused it?
<ogra> unwashed ears ?
<lag> Do: aplay -Dhw:0,6 -f dat /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.ogg
 * lag tries more HW devices
 * lag ... and braces one's self
<persia> lag, Um, does aplay handle ogg?  manpage says it doesn't.
<persia> manpage claims voc, wav, raw, and au
<persia> (with wav as default)
<ndec> lag: ogg does not work, and would explain the noise... try a wav
<ndec> lag: locate *.wav
<persia> /usr/share/sounds/alsa has a heap of .wav files for testing
<ndec> lag: aplay -Dxxx foo.wav
<persia> And leave -f alone: you want to test that ALSA is correctly reporting the preferred format
<lag> It complained when I didn't use the correct format
<lag> Wait one
<ndec> lag: it's because aplay does not understand ogg.
<lag> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<lag> [ 1013.521209] omapdss DISPC error: GFX_FIFO_UNDERFLOW, disabling GFX
<persia> If it complains about the wrong format without -F that's a driver bug
<persia> It really ought correctly autodetect it
<lag> Perhaps it was because I was using ogg
<lag> It's the file format ogra said worked out of the box
<ogra> lag, with a proper player
<lag> But that was before I started playing with aplay
<ogra> use totem or some such
<persia> No, don't.
<ogra> i doubt it works easily from cmdline without jumpig through some piping hoops
<persia> *once* we confirm the lower-level layers are working, it's worth testing with .ogg and totem
<ogra> right
<ogra> when i said that i wasnt referring to cmdline tinkering
<persia> ogra, `ogg123 foo.ogg` is the no-hoops command-line way, but that still depends on the lower level layers working.
<mopdenacker> You can also use alsaplayer if you need a player with full ALSA support.
<mopdenacker> This one supports ogg and other formats IIRC.
<ogra> persia, does that use pulse and gstreamer ?
 * ogra doubts it
<persia> ogra, pulse, not gst
<mopdenacker> alsaplayer has a CLI.
<lag> Channels count not available
 * ogra tries to find some belated breakfast
<persia> lag, That indicates a detection failure: are you exporting that from the driver?
<lag> 	.name = "HDMI",
<lag> 	.playback = {
<lag> 		.stream_name = "Playback",
<lag> 		.channels_min = 2,
<lag> 		.channels_max = 8,
<lag> 		.rates = SNDRV_PCM_RATE_48000,
<lag> 		.formats = SNDRV_PCM_FMTBIT_S16_LE | SNDRV_PCM_FMTBIT_S32_LE,
<lag> It says the same even when I use -c2
<mopdenacker> I may have found another issue... With the preinstalled images, the rootfs gets resized twice. After reboot, you still get:
<mopdenacker> Begin: Running /scripts/init-premount ... done.
<mopdenacker> Begin: Mounting root file system ... Begin: Running /scripts/local-top ... done.
<mopdenacker> Begin: Running /scripts/local-premount ... [    9.730651]  mmcblk1: p1 p2
<mopdenacker> Resizing root filesystem. Please[   13.573852] EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled
<mopdenacker>  wait, this will take a moment ...
<mopdenacker> This takes something like 15-20s
<mopdenacker> while it has already been done.
<mopdenacker> Again, I can't test on the Panda... Would this be worth another bug?
<lag> ogra, can help you with that
<persia> mopdenacker, Please, file bugs for everything.  Worst case they get rejected.
<lag> If jasper has done it's job properly it will only restart once
<persia> Personally, I think that one doesn't matter: the resize is to the *same* size, and not doing that means complicated self-modifying code in jasper
<mopdenacker> Right, that's acceptable if this just happens once.
<mopdenacker> persia: thanks! I was right to ask you :-)
<persia> Sure, but it doesn't hurt to have a wontfix bug in LP to document this for the next person :)
<mopdenacker> All right. On which project? Jasper?
<ndec> mopdenacker: if you test on blaze, that could explain why you see the problem. i suppose that something in the boot.scr tells uinitrd to do the resize. after resize boot.scr is regenerated and flashed, but flash will not work on blaze... so you might end up rebooting with the original boot.scr. ogra, could that be correct?
<lag> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<lag> SOUND!
<persia> mopdenacker, yep: `ubuntu-bug jasper`
<persia> lag, Nice work.  Userspace hacks, or all kernel?
<ndec> persia: that is indeed the right question ;-)
<persia> ndec, Can you think of any reason not to have some open bugs for Blaze?  I'm not sure they can all be closed, given the information available, but tracking them can't hurt
<ndec> lag: with hw:0,0 you should be able to test headset too (this is the lower jack input on the board).
<ndec> persia: no reason, since we do want blaze to be supported ;-)
<lag> Nope
<persia> ndec, I think I agree with your diagnosis of the issue, but based on that, let's try to get the discussion in the LP bugs :)
<lag> Only hw:0,6 works
<lag> HDMI
<lag> I will have a look and see what I can do within the driver to get the jack working
<ndec> persia: one problem we've seen is that flash_kernel will use mmcblk0p1, and on blaze this is eMMC, not SD Card. so you end up flashing in eMMC new uboot, boot.scr, uImage, ... but you will boot from SD card, and you end up booting with the old versions.
<ndec> ogra: ^^^^
<persia> lag, If you look at the shell script with the `amixer ...` calls, you might be able to figure out which settings are incorrect from autodetect by getting sound item by item.
<lag> Judging from the schematic, I believe the lower jack to be hw:0,9
<persia> ndec, So, how can we differentiate Blaze from Panda?  That logic needs to go into flash_kernel (and that needs a bug against flash_kernel detailing the issue)
<ndec> lag: can you pastebin a diff? and can you confirm that you don't use our custom default.pa and amixer.sh
<ndec> persia: blaze and panda are different machine (at kernel level). so they are different in /proc/cpuinfo
<lag> No, I am using default.pa and amixer.sh
<persia> ndec, Lovely.  Please file a bug :)
<ogra_cmpc> ndec, and please attach the /proc/cupinfo output there
<persia> Or even a patch, if you're feeling adventerous :)
<ogra_cmpc> mopdenacker, what ndec describes above is most likely your bug
<ogra_cmpc> persia, well, we should ship bleach with jasper if we expect others to look at the code :P
<ndec> persia: against which package?
<persia> ogra, With a change to flash_kernel, it doesn't need a jasper hack
<ogra_cmpc> ndec, jasper-initramfs
<persia> ndec, Ideally a patch to flash_kernel to make it work on Blaze
<ogra_cmpc> no
<persia> ogra, Why?
<persia> Why not?
<ogra_cmpc> jasper creates the flash-kernel conf
<ogra_cmpc> which flash-kernel reads the device from
<persia> But flash-kernel *also* has machine-detection logic
<ogra_cmpc> yes, it needs to learn about blaze, but the .conf needs to be written by jasper pointing to emmc
<persia> and, actually, for the Blaze, where one apparently has both SD and eMMC, it becomes *interesting* to use that logic.
<ndec> persia: ogra: I think there are 2 problems. #1) we want the image to work on blaze from SD card, #2) we want the image to work on blaze when flashed from emmc
<ogra_cmpc> it doesnt need machine detectiuon since NCommanders changes anymore
<persia> ndec, Please file a bug with *two* tasks (Also Affects Distribution ...)
<ogra_cmpc> so we use that
<ogra_cmpc> no
<ogra_cmpc> please only against jasper
 * persia remains unconvinced that the unrecognised fallback should be used when we are able to recognize something
<ndec> ogra: persia: we will need machine detection if we want to support flash in eMMC on blaze
<ogra_cmpc> ndec, right and we have a bug for that already
<ndec> ogra: which one?
<ogra_cmpc> i cant look it up from here
<ndec> which bug ID, i mean?
<ogra_cmpc> ill tell you after i fnished eating my breakfast :)
<persia> ogra_cmpc has exceedingly limited local information: one really needs to ask ogra, who is unfortunately AFK
<ogra_cmpc> persia, feel free to look search in ubuntu-armel bugs (i dont do anything different)
<ogra_cmpc> -look
<persia> bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-armel/+bugs ?
<lag> Okay, now I can confirm that I am _not_ using default.pa and amixer.sh
<ogra_cmpc> no idea, i use evolution :)
 * persia repeats the mutt motto, with gusto
<lag> But I don't think my changes would have done anything
<persia> Oh, and without the "less" bit
<lag> I think HDMI worked before
<lag> ndec: Please confirm?
<persia> ndec, Maybe bug #615773 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615773 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "flash-kernel fails to handle raw boot partitons on eMMC (affects: 1) (heat: 120)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615773
<ogra_cmpc> persia, yep, that one
<ndec> lag: with our default.pa and amixer.conf audio works with the daily image.
<lag> From the lower audio jack?
<lag> Can you email me all the files I need
<lag> The only audio I've _ever_ heard was from HDMI
<ndec> from lower headset and hdmi too.
<ndec> lag: berco has the latest files. berco can you please send them to lag
<lag> It would be advantageous for me to at least ensure the port works with the usespace hacks
<lag> You don't need those files to retrieve audio from HDMI
<ogra> ndec, "board" is non capitalized on the blaze ?
<ogra> its "Board" on the panda
 * persia grumbles about ports.ubuntu.com being painfully slow today
<ndec> ogra: mopdenacker can confirm, I am running a old version.
<lag> Still nothing from berco
<lag> Is he around?
<berco> lag: ndec: sorry. I wasn't looking at my desktop screen. Pandaboard is my new desktop :)
<berco> How do you want the files? In Launchpad?
<persia> How different are they from the ones you added yesterday?
<persia> Alternately, should the ones from yesterday be sufficient to allow lag to verify operation before fixing the driver?
<berco> lag: files attached to bug 637947 are the correct ones
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637947 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "no sound devices on current ES2.0 boards (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637947
<berco> persia: yeop, same files as yesterday
<persia> Cool.
<lag> Great ta
<ndec> berco: you can use pidgin on the panda ;-)
<ogra> or install xchat if you want a sane IRC app
 * persia points out that smuxi can allow someone to use the same IRC client (with the same identify, and simulataneous response) on both machines, if one likes.
<persia> That said, it might be a bit interesting on armel, as it's Mono, so it could be used to help debug that :)
<mopdenacker> ogra, ndec : I confirm: on the Blaze, /proc/cpuinfo lists "OMAP4430 4430SDP board" ("board" is not capitalized)
<ogra> funny
<ogra> NCommander, can you bump https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/2.3.19/+build/1962841 ?
<ogra> NCommander, and https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu6/+build/1962200
<ndec> lag: thanks a lot for your email...
<lag> No problem
<lag> I think it would be better if you were there in person :)
<ogra> NCommander, ignore the above, pitti did it already
<ogra> ndec, can anyone from your team upload something to https://edge.launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/release ?
<ogra> (it will only then generate the key file i need)
<ogra> (anything will do, even a dummy package)
<persia> hello-debhelper :)
<ogra> yeah, something like that
<ogra> sigh, 76 packages in queue
<ogra> 22h behind
<ogra> i hate freezes !
<ogra> (or not having 20 pandas as buildds)
<persia> Um, why do you hate freezes?  freezes is when the buildds catch up best.
<ogra> well, i hate the two days before freezes
<ogra> and the freeze day
<persia> Or do you just dislike your fellow developers habit of uploading *everything* just before freeze?
<ogra> *until* the buuldds have catched up
<ogra> i do the same, so i'm not allowed to complain
<persia> Obviously the solution is to make sure your favorite architecture is the fastest, and use that to build arch: all stuff :)
<ogra> actually ... i hate queues !
<ogra> bah
<asac> i assume you would also hate to wait if there were no queue ;)
<ogra> well, we should have a lottery system ... uploads only happen if qUeue < 2
<asac> and you would probably not hate to wait if all was fine ;) so you really hate that things are broken ;)
<ogra> ELSE THEY GET REJECTED
<ogra> OOPS
<ogra> WHATS THAT 1
<asac> hehe
<persia> ogra, Folks would just create loop scripts to work around that.
<asac> brute force uploads
<ogra> bah
<ogra> i had to re-plug my kbd
<ogra> to get caps off
<persia> The other option would be to patch launchpad to force publication of all architectures in sync...
<ogra> i should upgrade to maverick, lucid is to unstable :P
<asac> you run lucid? interesting
<ogra> on my laptop ? sure
<ogra> i have enough maverick machines around me
<asac> heh
<ogra> they never get stuck in caps though ...
<ogra> (if i use ssh :P )
<asac> haha
<ndec> ogra: i uploaded a package.
<ogra> ndec, merci !
<ndec> ogra: bitte.
<ogra> :)
<rsalveti> mopdenacker: thanks for checking the rootstock bugs and helping improving it :-)
<mopdenacker> rsalveti: my improvements were tiny. Thanks anyway!
<rsalveti> all contributions are welcome :-)
<ogra> ndec, btw, your PPA builders live at the very bottom of https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<ndec> ogra: what do you mean?
<ogra> you have dedicated PPA buildds
<ndec> ogra: how many?
<ogra> if you look for a running build on the builders page you find them at the bottom
<ogra> two
<ogra> shared with other PPA folks
<ndec> ogra: other tiomap-dev PPA, you mean/
<ogra> before all builds were done by the main builders
<ogra> now all PPAs are separated out to build on these two machines
<ogra> having the PPAs on the main builder meant that builds went in the very end of the queue with a very low prio
<persia> This is a very good thing :)
<ogra> yes
<ndec> ogra: deb is ready in tiomap-dev/release.
<ogra> ndec, i only needed the key file :)
<ogra> the PPA only generates initially it if an upload happened
<ndec> ogra: ok, so you have it anyways ;-)
<ogra> yeah, already uploaded jasper with the key in it :=
<ogra> :)
<rsalveti> huge queue for armel, and one disabled builder :-(
<ogra> ha, finally all three packages that break builds are buiolding now
<ogra> rsalveti, yeah ...
<rsalveti> and qt building for lucid
<rsalveti> cool, we can then have a new image
<ogra> we want PANDA ! * * *  we want PANDA ! * * * we want PANDA ! * * * we want PANDA ! * * * we want PANDA ! * * * we want PANDA ! * * * we want PANDA ! * * *
 * ogra proposes a buildd for every package in main !
<ogra> no more delays ! never !
<rsalveti> haha :-)
<ogra> (probably more power costs than travle costs for the company though)
<ogra> hmm, linux-ti-omap4 seems stuck in NEW
<rsalveti> :-(
<ogra> well, thats easier than waiting for a build :)
<rsalveti> ogra: btw, don't know if you saw my test message yesterday, but latest u-boot-linaro also works well for omap3
<rsalveti> so we could just start using it instead of maintaining our own
<rsalveti> and we got a new upload yesterday
<ogra> yeah, saw that (i must admit i forgot about it again, thanks fo rthe reminder)
<rsalveti> probably still in the queue
<ogra> let me check
<ogra> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/u-boot-linaro/2010.09~rc1.1-0ubuntu2/+build/1962151
<ogra> yup, didnt build yet
<ogra> i'll change the build scripts as soon as we have it
<ogra> then we can drop the old cruft
<rsalveti> yup, cool
<rsalveti> and we'll finally have the led working at panda
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> did you enable heartbeat too ?
<rsalveti> yup
<ogra> bah
 * ogra finds that annoying
<rsalveti> but it's useful
<ogra> but probably helpful for developers
<ogra> yeah
<rsalveti> you can easily notice when you got a kernel panic
<ogra> but its the one reason my XM doesnt stay on all the time
<rsalveti> hm
<ogra> i dont like the blinking on my desk all the time ... but thats only me
<rsalveti> haha, I think it's kind of cool
<rsalveti> makes me know that the board is alive
<ogra> sure, but its also distracting when working
<rsalveti> and that's a good thing when we're running unstable software
<ogra> sure
<rsalveti> haha, I have another table at my side, so I don't get distracted
<ogra> i do too
<ogra> but the boards i mainly work with live on my desk next to me
<rsalveti> argh, process update-apt-xapi eating all my beagle
<ogra> mnam mnam
<ogra> but software-center will be breezing fast :)
<ogra> if you get it started and it doesnt OOM indeed
<rsalveti> hahaha, that's something I don't need now, for sure
<rsalveti> using swap
<ogra> heh, yeah
<rsalveti> it'll work, but slooooooooow
 * rsalveti wants a real working 512MB xM
<ogra> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-September/031431.html
<rsalveti> hm, almost 2 hours :-)
<persia> 17:00?  It's almost always been at 0:00 previously.  I wonder why...
<ogra> persia, because robbiew was grateful and didnt lock the door at 0:00 last night :)
 * ogra ponders if he should pull the efl launcher text fix in untested 
<ogra> just for the excitement :)
<persia> Don't.
<persia> Anything that is really broken can still be uploaded post-FinalFreeze
<ogra> persia, its only two lines :)
<persia> Sure, but why now vs. after testing?
<ogra> like a jasper rewrite ou mean ?
<ogra> *you
<persia> Anything.
<persia> I've seen complete repackaging efforts, with new package splits and new upstream versions happen, as long as they would have to happen anyway (high impact, release critical, security, etc.)
 * rsalveti lunch
<avinashhm> hi, i am trying to boot ubuntu fs ... I am getting error when did a sudo .. any one faced this type ...
<avinashhm> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo su
<avinashhm> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<avinashhm> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<persia> What filesystem are you using?  How did you write it to your rootfs media?
<avinashhm> i picked up one of the .gz files uploaded in share point ... so not sure how they wrote into rootfs :-( ... i did sudo tar -xzvf fs.gz ...
<GrueMaster> Where did this image come from?  What platform are you trying to boot?
<persia> avinashhm, I'm unsure, and don't tend to trust random stuff in share point :)  I've seen that a number of times, but always when someone made a mistake preparing the rootfs, and somehow stripped the setuid bits.
<avinashhm> GrueMaster, i am picking it from http://ubuntu-omap.tif.ti.com/rootfs/maverick/ .. i am not sure if this link is accessible from outside .. i am booting on OMAP ...OMAP4 ..
<persia> ndec, Any idea what is happening for avinashhm ?
<avinashhm> persia, is there any link from where i can pick standard ubuntu minimal FS for arm based SOC .. omap specifically ...
<persia> No.  All the images are big flashy ones.
<GrueMaster> heh.  Pretty much.
<avinashhm> persia, my .gz file is 80mb .. ytpically how much are others ...
 * ogra_cmpc would call them rather mis-sized
<ogra_cmpc> err
<ogra_cmpc> heh
<ogra_cmpc> *mid-sized
<GrueMaster> The current compressed image is 537M
<ogra_cmpc> avinashhm, 520M
<persia> The most well-tested image for omap is probably http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/current/ but today's happens to not boot.
<ogra_cmpc> the 20100914 should work fine
<GrueMaster> I would recommend http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/20100914/maverick-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap4.img.gz
<GrueMaster> It is well tested and works.
<avinashhm> GrueMaster, ogra_cmpc, .. i am downloading this ... let me try ... what i need to do after downloading ... any specific instructions ...
<ogra_cmpc> avinashhm, there is a link on the page http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ogra_cmpc> linking to instructions
<ogra_cmpc> though note that these images are specifically for panda ...
<ogra_cmpc> blaze or other hardware might or might not work atm
<ogra_cmpc> oh, and even more specifically ES2.0 omap4
<avinashhm> ogra_cmpc,found the link ...i ll follow ... huff .. i am testing on SDP .. :-( ...
<ogra_cmpc> we were reported an issue with the eMMC today that might bite you
<avinashhm> i wont' use emmc .. i ll use MMC .. As much as possible, let me try to avoid the biting :-)
<ogra_cmpc> (the kernel handling script expects the vfat partition to live on mmcblk0p1 (which isnt on the SD on blaze))
<avinashhm> what type of kernel handling scripts .. not aware ...
<ndec> avinashhm: you are using TI internal releases... this is not the right place to discuss this...
<avinashhm> ndec, sorry .. but have been stuck with this from morning .. i could think of this channel only ...
<ogra_cmpc> GrueMaster, heh, so oregon saved moses ?
 * ogra_cmpc watches news and giggles
<GrueMaster> Buhh?
<GrueMaster> ogra_cmpc: What are you talking about?
 * GrueMaster wants whatever ogra_cmpc is taking.
<ogra_cmpc> seems a camel called moses got stuck in a sinkhole ...
<GrueMaster> Oh.  That.
<ogra_cmpc> was apparently a big enough story to end up on german tv
<ogra_cmpc> hedalinse was "oregon saves moses"
<GrueMaster> The headline here was "Rescuers dig camel out of sink hole in Oregon City".  I never read it because it was not that interesting.
<GrueMaster> Especially with all the other news about animal rescues here almost weekly.
<ogra_cmpc> yeah, i wouldnt have cared for it either ... but it made it to german news
<GrueMaster> This is far more interesting.  http://www.urbandaddy.com/la/food/11245/__:url
<ogra_cmpc> hey ! i'm trying to lose weight !
<persia> drive-by-bacon?
<GrueMaster> fatty.  :P
<lag> Who here has sound working on their ES2.0 boards?
<ogra> rsalveti, i'd say go for DKMS for the kernel mods, its unlikely the kernel team will do an upload just for omap
<lag> With or without the hacky files
<GrueMaster> Not me.
<GrueMaster> I'll run an update to see if I can pull in any fixes.
<GrueMaster> Note I don't have an HDMI monitor to test HDMI Audio.
<lag> I'm not interested in HDMI sound
<GrueMaster> grrr.  My panda has a crash report with core dump, but apport can't handle it.
<lag> Basically, I have _never_ heard sound from the Headphone Jack
<lag> With or without the hacky files
<lag> So I don't know if I've repaired it or not
<lag> ndec: berco: If I'm not mistaken, those hacky files are all Pulse Audio related right?
<ndec> lag: no... default.pa and daemon.conf are pulse audio, but you have the amixer.sh shell script that needs to run at least once to configure alsa.
<prpplague> lag: still no audio?
<prpplague> lag: which board rev do you have?
<persia> daemon.conf is mostly just a performance enhancement, and ought be ignored (there is a better way to fix it for pulse, already waiting for upload)
<lag> I have it via HDMI
<lag> But I am very new to this stuff
<persia> default.pa is workarounds for the broken driver, because it's not being autodetected, mostly.
<lag> I'm learning, but still don't really know what's going on
<prpplague> lag: what kind of speakers are you using on the headset jack?
<persia> the amixer.sh script contains all the hints that ought be required to create the machine driver for ASoC
<berco> lag: you can also switch from headset to hdmi from the Volume Applet in the UI
<lag> prpplague: I've tried earphones and an external speaker
<lag> berco: How do you do that then?
<berco> lag: just so that you know, the audio output on panda is the bottom plug on the connector
<berco> lag: go with you mouse on the volume icon
<berco> lag: then sound preferences and you have an output tab where you should see HDMI and Onboard_speakers
<lag> Nope
<lag> Just Onboard speakers
<berco> lag: you can switch dynamically b/w the 2
<lag> I don't see HDMI
<berco> lag: have you run the "amixer.sh -a" script?
<lag> I ran amixer-settings.sh
<lag> That robclark sent me
<prpplague> lag: and you are using a es2.0 8-layer board??
<lag> Nope
<lag> 6
<prpplague> lag: check to see if L28 directly behind the headset jacks is populate with a square chip or if there are two solder bridges there
<lag> There is nothing between the solder points
<berco> lag: I think you need "-a" option to run the script
 * ogra whistels innocently and quickly adds serial getty handling to jasper 1h before final freeze ... to make ndec happy
<lag> prpplague: Don't tell me my board in incapable of sound?
<prpplague> lag: ok so there are 4 solder points and nothing is connected on any of them?
<ndec> ogra: what change exactly are you doing for getty?
<lag> I only see 2
<lag> U22 and L38
<ogra> ndec, adding an /etc/init/serial.conf script if jasper detects console= on the cmdline
<prpplague> lag: L28 is a super small pad, it should have two solder bridges running across the board
<ndec> ogra: ok ...
<ogra> ndec, so if console= is set a getty will come up by default
<prpplague> lag: let me take a picture
<ndec> ogra: and console can be set at uboot prompt , right? no need to update boot.scr?
<ogra> as i said, i wont change the defaults for boot.scr ... but that addition should ease your life
<ogra> you should always use /boot/boot.script and run sudo flash-kernel
<ogra> but indeed, if you hack in all the boot.scr commands manually, you can set the cmdline as you like on uboot prompt
<prpplague> lag: http://imagebin.ca/view/C-Otvqp.html
<prpplague> lag: that is with a filter populated
<lag> prpplague: I've sent you an email
<lag> That tiny square chip _is_ on my abord
<lag> board*
<prpplague> lag: ok the filter is populated, i suspect that you have a bad filter
<prpplague> lag: we dropped that part from the 8-layer board because we were having constant quality issues with it
<lag> :(
<prpplague> lag: got anyone who can do a board re-work?
<prpplague> lag: the filter needs to be removed and soldered across two sets of pads http://imagebin.ca/view/rVkPnEG.html
<lag> Nope
<lag> I could probably do it, but I'd need permission from someone up-top
<ogra> ndec, how is the external SD called on blaze ? mmcblk1 ?
<ndec> ogra: what i mean, is that I don't want to modify boot.scr, but at uboot prompt set console to whatever I want. then the default scripts in boot.scr can read the console var.
<ndec> ogra: i forgot to hit enter a few mins ago...
<ogra> that wont work
<ndec> ogra: yes SD is mmcblk1 on blaze
<ogra> boot.src sets the options
<ogra> so it would overwrite
<ndec> ogra: it cannot inherit a variable?
<ogra> we could do such a change but i guess we wont get allowed for mavverick anymore
<ogra> final freeze is in 40min
<lag> prpplague: Can the kernel auto-detect (un)plugging of the Headphone Jack?
<prpplague> lag: no
<prpplague> lag: the original design didn't have that support and we were too far along when i came aboard to get that corrected
<lag> k
<lag> prpplague: Perhaps you can give me a more full answer
<lag> prpplague: Why does something that works on Blaze, not work on Panda?
<lag> Despite the same Audio chip and CODEC being in use
<lag> The only thing I found that looked incorrect was: snd_soc_dapm_disable_pin(codec->dapm, "Headset Stereophone");
<lag> Which I've changed to enable
<prpplague> lag: if you have changed that to enable, then your headset will not work
<prpplague> lag: on the panda
<ogra> ndec, bug 640406 should be fixed with jasper 0.25 (just uploaded)
<ndec> lag: the same thing does not work on blaze either... you still need to run the custom scripts on blaze too
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 640406 in jasper-initramfs (Ubuntu) "Flashing OMAP4 kernel uses the wrong partition on Blaze (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640406
<ndec> ogra: thx. we will test when it's in a daily
<lag> ndec: Ah okay - that makes sense
<ogra> should be tomorrow (if the queue cleans up until then) to saturday
<ogra> s/to/or/
<lag> ndec: So has this driver ever worked on its own?
<ogra> lag, no, thats the prob
<ndec> lag: yes, it works. we can have audio on speaker or hdmi. the problem is that it requires the custom config which is not standard.
<ogra> it always needed handholding through alsa hacks
<lag> That clears lots up
<ogra> (and pulse ... but thats a fallout of the broken alsa config)
<ndec> lag: I just booted 20100914, and added the 2 pulse scripts and ran amixer.sh, and I have audio on the panda HDMI and speaker
<lag> Does the daily build work?
<ogra> 14 is the last one that works
<lag> k
<ogra> 15 didnt build, 16 is screwed due to oem-config being broken
 * ndec leaving for now... will be back later
<devilhorns> good morning all (or afternoon, or evening) :)
<avinashhm> hi, is there any default password for root login ... ??
<ogra> ubuntu locks root by default
<ogra> if you use the ti image there might be internal info ...
<ogra> for the ubuntu image, make sure to finish the oem-config tool on the screen after first reboot
<avinashhm> ogra, not sure ... with ubuntu login, used ubuntu password ... with root login, i am not sure ...
<ogra> try sudo
<ogra> and the password you used
<rsalveti> generally we use sudo for everything that needs root access
<avinashhm> yeah .. tried .. ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/cron
<avinashhm> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<avinashhm> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<avinashhm> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> ls -l /etc/sudoers
<rsalveti> hm
<ogra> check permissions
<rsalveti> missing file or missing being into sudo group
<ogra> should be -r--r----- and owned by root.root
<ogra> just FYI everyone ... final freeze is in effect !!!
<ogra> oh sooo cold ...
<avinashhm> treid .. ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /etc/sudoers
<avinashhm> -r--r----- 1 root root 513 2010-09-16 14:21 /etc/sudoers
<avinashhm> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<prpplague> lag: make sure you un-do that change of the headset plug detect
<avinashhm> there is chance right ... in sudoers, may be ubuntu isn't a sudoer .. so it's telling permission denied ???
<lag> prpplague: Already done :)
<ogra> avinashhm, yeah, that could be
<prpplague> lag: okie crokie
<avinashhm> ogra, wait i ll cat the file in my PC .. just to see ...
<ogra> ubuntu uses the admin group for sudo
<ogra> check thats in there
<ogra> and your user needs to be in that group
<avinashhm> can i send a file in IRC ???never tried though
<persia> is the sudo binary correctly setuid?
<ogra> avinashhm, paste.ubuntu.com
<ogra> and paste the link here then
<avinashhm> checked the sudo binary ...
<avinashhm> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<avinashhm> -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 106996 2010-08-31 22:46 /usr/bin/sudo
<avinashhm> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<persia> Hrm.
<persia> And annoyingly, we can't look at sudoers without root access.
<avinashhm> This is how my sudoers looks ...
<avinashhm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/494864/
<ogra> looks good too
<avinashhm> persia, i am looking it through my PC ubuntu ... catted ...
<ogra> what does the groups command give you ?
<avinashhm> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ groups
<avinashhm> ubuntu adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video admin
<avinashhm> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ogra> is your filesystem mounted readonly possibly ?
<avinashhm> ogra, not sure, anything missing ???
<ogra> no, you are in admin
<ogra> looks all good, should work
<ogra> my only idea it that the card is locked or your fs was remounted readonly because fsck found errors
<avinashhm> my boot args .. so its RW only ...console=ttyO2,115200n8 root=/dev/nfs rw nfsroot=172.24.136.169:/
<ogra> nfs ?
<ogra> hm
<avinashhm> i am not using on a card .. .my filesystem in in nfs ...
<ogra> no_root_squash set on the server ?
<avinashhm> ogra, not sure ... where to check ???
<ogra> /etc/exports usually
<ogra> (on the server)
<avinashhm> yeah .. set properly ... /new-data/nfs-share *(rw,sync,no_root_squash,subtree_check)
<ogra> hmm, out of ideas here
<avinashhm> i give up for now .. let me try the whole exercise on MMC tomorrow ... it's already 10:30 here ...i ll go home ...hey gusys ... thanks very much for the help and response .. thanks ogra again ...
<ogra> does mount show you its rw mounted ?
<ogra> yeah, 730pm here ... i'm ready to call it a day too :)
<avinashhm> let me check ... last experiment for day ...
<avinashhm> out of luck today .. .:-)
<avinashhm> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount | grep nfs
<avinashhm> /dev/root on / type nfs (rw)
<avinashhm> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<avinashhm> ogra, c u tomorrow .. thx again ...
<ogra> bye
<GrueMaster> avinashhm: I have seen this issue before.  Not sure how I got around it.  Will look into further.
<avinashhm> thats promising ... GrueMaster.... thanks
<avinashhm> bye ..
<slangasek> GrueMaster: daily build looking ok on panda with the new u-boot?
<slangasek> hmm, u-boot isn't listed in the preinstalled-netbook manifest; how does that get pulled in?
<GrueMaster> slangasek: Can't tell.  Image was borked (according to ogra) so haven't tested it.  I'll try moving uboot to an older image.
<slangasek> ok
<rsalveti> slangasek: I believe it's still waiting in the queue
<rsalveti> but not sure
<rsalveti> at least todays image didn't get it
<slangasek> oh drat, let me see what's going on here
<slangasek> the source is in, the binaries are not
<slangasek> thanks for calling me on it :)
 * GrueMaster holds off modifying images.
<ogra_cmpc> slangasek, we dont install the package
<ogra_cmpc> debian-cd uses just the binary
<slangasek> yeah... still in the build queue, that's why I didn't get any mails about its absence
<rsalveti> it's useful just to create the first partition
<slangasek> I assumed it would get built quickly, but I guess the pre-freeze rush applies
<ogra_cmpc> yep, i'm waiting for it and will change debian-cd accordingly
<ogra_cmpc> yeah
<ogra_cmpc> armel is 24h behind or so
<persia> NCommander, You still about?  Could you bump the kde4libs build to just behind anything landing on the image?
<slangasek> ogra_cmpc: oh, this is in debian-cd? alrightythen
<ogra_cmpc> yeah :)
<ogra_cmpc> slangasek, oh, you asked about panda ... that will be picked up automatically ... i though about omap3 ... that needs the change to linaro u-boot still
<ogra_cmpc> (thus debian-cd)
<slangasek> ogra_cmpc: picked up automatically from where / how?
<ogra_cmpc> archive
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> pulled into the image as a package, or pulled in somewhere else?
<ogra_cmpc> it unpacks the latest deb and takes u-boot.bin out
<ogra_cmpc> then we use the bin on the vfat partition
<slangasek> debian-cd still, or is debian-cd only in charge for omap3?
<ogra_cmpc> for all our images
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_cmpc> for omap3 we simply still use our package ... i'm waiting for the new linaro binary here to make the change
<ogra_cmpc> (need to change package name and .bin location)
<ogra_cmpc> `
<rsalveti> argh, cold coffee
<devilhorns> ewww
<slangasek> ogra_cmpc: oh, you're going to use u-boot-linaro for omap3 as well this cycle?
<slangasek> I thought it was deemed safer not to change
<slangasek> it works fine for us of course, but that's no guarantee :)
<rsalveti> slangasek: I tested it yesterday, for beagle B5, C4 and xM p8, it worked fine
<rsalveti> the idea is to change to linaro's too
<rsalveti> it seems the new one provided by linaro fixed a but for xM
<rsalveti> so it's just better to use it instead of maintaining ours
<rsalveti> easy to debug and fix in case of new bugs :-)
<slangasek> ok :
<slangasek> )
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: if possible, could you test Dave Martin's fix for bug 587632?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587632 in libmad (Ubuntu) "Sound very distorted on armel (affects: 2) (heat: 48)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/587632
<rsalveti> needs a working environment to test the sound
<GrueMaster> Sure.  Give me a sec.
<rsalveti> see comment #9
<rsalveti> thanks :-)
<ogra_cmpc> slangasek, well, they are identical now after jcrigby did a big bughunt the last days, so there is no reason to keep ours
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: libmad isn't part of the image.  Will have to download & test.
<GrueMaster> libmad0 is the actual package.  Looking at what needs it for testing.
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: just play a mp3 with xine or any other tool that uses mad
<rsalveti> then you'll need to build the new version, and test
<GrueMaster> Yea, I know how to test it.  Just looking to see what is available to install.  Our default uses gstreamer, not xine.
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<GrueMaster> (and beagle isn't a speed deamon when it comes to...much.)
<rsalveti> yeah :-(
<GrueMaster> Not getting any output on my XM.  No audio of any kind.
<rsalveti> good test, never saw anyone saying it worked for xM :-)
<rsalveti> possibly bug++
<GrueMaster> Well, beagle is in the middle of a lucid->maverick upgrade.  Didn't want to disturb it.
<rsalveti> let me boot mine
<rsalveti> xM
<GrueMaster> Ok, now I have sound on XM.  Alsamixer tweaking.
<rsalveti> oh, cool
<GrueMaster> Hrm.  Nothing passing through pulseaudio yet.
<persia> GrueMaster, Could you remind me of the bug number for the issue where different beagleboards acted differently for audio?
<GrueMaster> I'll have to dig.  Not sure if it got filed.
<rsalveti> probably something GrueMaster just found
<persia> Heh, he does that.
<rsalveti> nobody tests audio, that's something we just noticed this week
<persia> I think it's similar to the issue with the sdp4430 being discussed, and has a similar solution, but I believe the HW docs for the beagleboards are likely miles easier to access, so we can get the right drivers in place.
<rsalveti> persia: yep, for sure
<GrueMaster> Part of the problem is I made an assumption (partly based on discussions here) that the XM was just an expanded beagle.
<GrueMaster> I didn't think the wiring for audio would change.
<persia> probably depends on viewpoint :)  I have some suspicion that some of the "Beagleboard clones" have different wiremaps.
<persia> But from a libc perspective, the entire family is likely identical.
<rsalveti> http://beagle.s3.amazonaws.com/design/xM-A/BB_xM_SRM_A2_01.pdf
<rsalveti> for xm
<rsalveti> http://beagleboard.org/static/BBSRM_latest.pdf
<rsalveti> for beagle
<persia> rsalveti, Are there also SRMs for other Beagles (e.g. A2, B3)?  Do we know if they are the same or different?
<rsalveti> persia: one problem is that our xM is not the A2
<rsalveti> and *I* don't know much about the difference in hardware
<rsalveti> besides the memory
<GrueMaster> This is true.  We could be hitting a non-issue.
<persia> Well, it doesn't hurt to try to get as many docs in one place as possible so that folks can write the appropriate drivers.
<persia> Comparing page 79 of Beagle_SRM_C4.doc to page 85 of Beagle_SRM_XM_A2_01.doc, I'm fairly sure these need different handling: most critically the input ports, but it's more complicated than that alone.
 * rsalveti out for a bit, dinner
#ubuntu-arm 2010-09-17
<persia> Yes!  kde4libs has made it to the install stage!
<GrueMaster> Sweet.
<GrueMaster> What are you building on?
<persia> cushaw
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.5.1-0ubuntu5/+build/1961555
<persia> I think it's a Babbage 3.0, but that's guessing based on IRC traffic.
<tommd> I have Alpha 1 (for 10.10) on my Touchbook but it seems to want a password - is there a default?
<persia> tommd, How did you install?
<tommd> persia: With dd (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall)
<GrueMaster> tommd: You should be able to boot and it should run oem-install on it's own.
<GrueMaster> Where did you get the image?
<persia> tommd, An image from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/ ?
<tommd> GrueMaster: It didn't.  Is this a result of me using the AI kernel (not the default Ubuntu/Maverick alpha kernel)
<tommd> no
<tommd> persia: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/10.10/beta/
<tommd> oops, yes
<tommd> ;-)
<persia> OK.
<persia> Where are you seeing the username prompt?
<tommd> Its an X login prompt
<GrueMaster> If you are using a custom kernel and not the provided initrd, it will fail.
<tommd> It's off now and I'm just replacing the /etc/shadow.
<persia> Hrm.  I wonder if there are odd board-support issues.  That oughtn't happen.
<tommd> GrueMaster: Ah.  How is the kernel involved in first-boot setup?  I would have thought this as something user space + a flag/file.
<persia> the kernel has to have the right modules enabled, and the initrd needs to have the right code to set stuff up for the first-boot experience.
<persia> So an arbitrary kernel/initrd ends up connecting to a half-installed system, which doesn't work.
<GrueMaster> There are a couple of scripts that run from initrd, one that resizes the image to fill the Sd card, the other to do some minor tweaks, like triggering oem-install to run.
<GrueMaster> The scripts are part of the jasper-intramfs package.
<persia> tommd, If you must replace the kernel, try not replacing the initrd (as risky as this is).
<persia> I have a low confidence in that solution.
<persia> Next, try booting into some other working environment, and mounting the half-installed system as a chroot, and rebuilding the initramfs inside that, and then extracting that for use.
<persia> ideally, determine what part is failing, and file some bugs so that the touchbook can be supported in the future (although with that RAM and IO, I fear it will never be well supported)
<tommd> Perhaps I can just go with the custom mlo
<tommd> and the Ubuntu kernel... though I bet that won't have much of the hardware supported.
<persia> tommd, It's mostly a mainline kernel: does mainline support the touchbook yet?
<tommd> Not really.  There are a couple issues (accelerometer, I think... some people made noise about the screen)
<tommd> I'm going to try though
<persia> Once you complete the rootfs install, you can probably swap kernels without such poor results.
<tommd> ok,  I'm giving it a go
<tommd> owch
<tommd> ugly screen.
<persia> Which one?
<tommd> Its a somewhat long story - basically my NAND is a bit screwed up so I need an mlo/u-boot that doesn't use the NAND settings.
<tommd> The latest AI u-boot is sufficient.
<tommd> And it seems trying to boot the 10.10 kernel with the other mlo/u-boot was a bad idea.
<persia> Unfortuantely, it seems that uboots are even more sensitive to board changes than kernels.
 * persia wants EFI+grub last year more
<tommd> yeah, I don't know much about u-boot other than I'm unhappy when I hear it said.
<Neko> is there a big package update going on or something?
<Neko> I can't install gnome desktop, smbclient requires samba-common of a very exacting version but the one in the pool is one version better than the smbclient wants
<persia> Final Freeze was 8.5 hours ago.
<persia> Lots of folks pushed to the hard limit for their uploads, so the queues got huge.
<Neko> okay it's just I noticed this:
<persia> Should be sorted in ~30 hours.
<Neko> [ ]	samba-common_3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu6_all.deb	16-Sep-2010 07:05 	386K	
<Neko> [ ]	samba-common_3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu7_all.deb	16-Sep-2010 21:04 	385K	
<Neko> .. the build times are less than 14 hours apart... which is freakish
<Neko> 30 hours is a long time to wait for the counterpart packages :]
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/armel/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending is the list of stuff needing building and the order in which it will build.  LP guesses about times, but isn't usually that far off.
<Neko> times? you mean the numbers like 1755, 2505?
<Neko> minutes or seconds?
<Neko> oh the links tell you an hours.. and it says 16 at least
<Neko> oh well
<Neko> back in a bit
<tommd> The TouchBook has lots of custom bootargs in the NAND.  Not sure how this compares to the BeagleBoard.  Should I wipe out the bootargs and try the Ubuntu kernel or should they remain?
<rcn-ee> tommd, last i checked the default ubuntu kernel only has what mainline support exists for the touchbook.. which isn't much, including no screen...
<tommd> rcn-ee: Thanks, I had thought the screen made mainline.  Shows what I know.  This explains why I'm not getting any stdout...  and I thought the kernel wasn't getting loaded.
<tommd> not really any (easy) way to get it to configure then, huh?  No screen with Ubuntu.  No initrd (no Ubuntu initrd) with the AI kernel.  argh
<rcn-ee> tommd, i just happen to be working on it myself too..  other then the dss2 stuff nothing is too useful for end users yet.. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/%2Bjunk/2.6.36-devel/files/head:/patches/touchbook/  (slowlying syncing with touchbook's git tree..)
<persia> Do you have any working armel environments?
<persia> If so, you ought be able to reconstrut the Ubuntu initrd in a chroot.
<tommd> persia: I had a working OE setup and I have the TB working in conjunction with the AI kernel (and an older Ubuntu)
<tommd> That's it.
<tommd> The AI Kernel doesn't use an initrd, so I'd need to modify that slightly to begin with.
<GrueMaster> tommd: Well, you could get a copy of jasper-initramfs and read what the scripts do.  Then apply them manually to an SD card prior to booting.
<avinashhm> hi , can we mount a directory like this .. "mount -t nfs /sys/kernel/debug/pm_debug/ /avinash/"
<hrw> morning
<lag> ogra: Do you have sound working on your 6/8 layer?
<lag> mopdenacker: What about you?
<lag> prpplague: Are you around still?
<lag> ...
<ogra> lag, not with the default setup, no
<ogra> (8 layer)
<lag> Do you have it working at all?
<lag> Even with the hacky files?
<ogra> i dont fiddle with it, so no
<lag> :(
<lag> Okay
<ogra> let me add the files and see
<lag> I need someone to do some tests
<ogra> what was the bug# ?
<lag> That would be great
<lag> bug 637947
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637947 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "no sound devices on current ES2.0 boards (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637947
<lag> Let me know if you get sound working
<ogra> rebooting
<lag> :)
<ogra> its the bottom plug, right ?
<lag> Apparently
<ogra> i hear farting sounds ... and pops when the amp goes on and off
<ogra> oh, wait, i forgot the daemon.conf
 * ogra reboots again
<lag> How did you test?
<lag> Command please
<ogra> none, i rebooted
<ogra> expecting the login sound
<lag> Oh, I see
<ogra> aha
<ogra> sounds were disabled by default
<ogra> enabling them gets me the login sound with distrotion
 * ogra reboots again to hear
<ogra> yep, works
<ogra> but i always get the farting sound if it initializes
<ogra> dropping the daemon.conf changes still gets me sound
<ogra> so they are not urgetnly needed it seems
<ogra> oh, fun, my USB didnt initialize this time
<ogra> (no NIC, no kbd/mouse)
<ogra> lag, so i obviously need the default.pa and the amixer hacks to make it work, it works fine with the original daemon.conf
<ogra> but initializing the HW is very noisy (popping and farting sounds)
<neil_d> I am looking for a ARM board with SATA...
<ogra> good luck :)
<ogra> lag, commented on the bug
<ogra> seems there are a lot unneeded changes in default.pa
<ogra> bah
<dmart> lool: ping
<lag> ogra: It looks like I had network problems - did you get back to me?
<ogra> yep
<lag> And?
<ogra> lag, commented on the bug, there are many pointelss changes in default.pa
<ogra> all i need are the three lines i pasted there plus the amixer hack
<ogra> and no changes to daemon.conf at all
<lag> What application plays the login sound?
<ogra> gnome-session i think
<dmart> ogra: actually, you can probably answer my question too
<ogra> dmart, lets try :)
<lag> ogra: Do this: aplay -Dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.wav
<dmart> ogra: quick one: it seems that the libmad fix works - someone got a good test result
<dmart> ogra: should I submit a merge request, and who's the appropriate maintainer?
<dmart> s/maintainer/approver/
<ogra> dmart, it would have to be a final freeze exception, not sure we'll get it in
<ogra> final freeze is in effect since yesterday ... i think the release team needs to approve
<ogra> lag, /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo/desktop-login.wav: No such file or directory
 * ogra goes to look for a wav
<ogra> lag, aplay -Dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/speech-dispatcher/dummy-message.wav hangs
<ogra> (with my setup though)
<dmart> ogra: since you have a workaround in place, it can go in post-release... is there a development branch, or do we just have to hold off merging it until natty gets created?
<mopdenacker> lag: I don't have my Panda any more :-(
<lag> mopdenacker: :(
<ogra> dmart, reopen, mark it as ubuntu-later (as milestone) and turn the bug into an SRU request
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for more info
<ndec> ogra: hi! where is our daily ? ;-)
<ogra> ndec, waiting for the qeue to settle
<ndec> ogra: argh...
<lag> ogra: Do this: aplay -Dplughw:0,8 /usr/share/sounds/speech-dispatcher/dummy-message.wav
<ogra> ndec, https://edge.launchpad.net/builders
<ogra> ndec, armel 19h behind
<ogra> lag, one sec, my ssh console hangs since the last command
<dmart> ogra: > turn the bug into an SRU request
<dmart> ogra: how does that work?
<ogra> dmart, right
<ogra> dmart, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for more info :)
<dmart> aha :) thanks ogra
<ogra> dmart, or more detailed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<ogra> lag, i think i have to reboot ... while the mouse moves still the system got unresponsive
<ogra> ndec, sadly thats normal after a freeze, there were 100s of uploads the last two days
<ndec> ogra: until we give you bunch of panda ;-)
<ogra> ndec, yeah, i want 50 !
<ogra> or one for each package in main ... not sure yet :P
<lag> ogra: ndec: I am fast coming to the conclusion that my board is incapable of sound
<ndec> lag: 6 or 8 layer?
<ogra> lag, thats bad
<lag> 6
<ogra> didnt you have sound yesterday for a while ?
<lag> I'd love to work on this bug, but I need a board that can cope :(
<lag> Only via HDMI
<lag> I still have sound via HDMI
<ogra> did you have the speaker output in the sound prefs then ?
<lag> Sorry?
<ogra> well, HDMI should suffice for hacking on the driver
<lag> No, the HDMI works
<ogra> right
<lag> Even without the file hacks
<ogra> so you could work on this
<ogra> oh
<ogra> k
<lag> aplay -Dplughw:0,6 /usr/share/sounds/speech-dispatcher/dummy-message.wav
<lag> That will _always_ work
<ogra> hangs my board here
<lag> Not hanging, playing?
<ogra> not here
<lag> Mine plays the robot voice
<ogra> well, as you see above my board hung by it
<lag> Oh, you may need the high res timers
<lag> Hang on, I'll send you my kernel
<ogra> in the kernel ?
<ogra> i should be able to dist-upgrade to it
<ogra> afaik the binary is in the archive
<ogra> one sec
<lag> Since my commit?
<ogra> linux-ti-omap4 (2.6.35-903.12) maverick; urgency=low
<ogra>   [ Lee Jones ]
<ogra>   * [Config] Enable CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y
<ogra> ...
<lag> That's the badger
<ogra> that will take a while ...
 * ogra goes afk for a moment
<lag> Dear TI,
<lag> Please send me a 8 layer ES2.0 pandaboard
<lag> as soon as possible. I would love to fix
<lag> your audio issues, but I'm finding it hard
<lag> without working hardware.
<lag> Kind regards,
<lag> Lag
<hrw> ;)
<lag> :D
<hrw> lag: I heard that at the end of month there will be next set of boards shipped to people
<lag> \o/
<hrw> who will get them? no idea
<ndec> lag: ;-)
<ndec> lag: i think HDMI does not work out of the box. i am surprised by your conclusion.
<ndec> lag: do you confirm that flashing 20100914, booting and running the aplay command without any other config works?
<lag> ndec: I will flash a new card and tell you
<lag> dd'ing
<lool> dmart: pong
<ogra> lag, bah, no login sound anymore with your kernel
<ogra> well, with the upgrade from the archive
<lag> Interesting
<lag> What if you apply the hacky files again?
<lag> And run the *.sh
<ogra> geez !
<ogra> and about 500 kerneloops popups on the desktop
 * ogra clicks madly 
<ogra> lag, which .sh ?
<lag> omap4*.sh
<ogra> whats that ?
<lag> The one you ran to get sound working
<ogra> is that different from the amixer hack stuff ?
<lag> The amixer hacks
<lag> No
<ogra> ah, its in rc.local
<ogra> i'm lazy ... runs automatically on boot
<ogra> hmm, hangs again
<ogra> (without doing anything)
<ogra> i'm starting to think that this amixer carp is at fault
<ogra> *crap
 * ogra wanted to at least see dmesg for all the oopses :(
<lag> ndec: I _can_ confirm that HDMI sound works out-of-the-box
<lag> ogra: How do you mean 'hangs'?
<lag> Does the screen go black?
<ogra> no, i was greeted with a ton of kerneloops messages on the desktop ... klicked them away ...
<ogra> then logged in via ssh
<ogra> (to easier get to the logs)
<ogra> talked to you here
<ogra> switched to ssh terminal and noticed it hangs
<ogra> switched to omap desktop, clicked on terminal ... desktop hangs, mouse still moves
<ogra> but i seem to be able to switch consoles, i got the dmesg
<ogra> desktop hangs completely now though
<ogra> lag, http://paste.ubuntu.com/495172/ my dmesg has several 100s of these now
<lag> I still receive the GPU hang _a lot_
<ogra> and this one at the end http://paste.ubuntu.com/495174/
<lag> Yeah, that doesn't look good
<ogra> right
<ogra> let me restore the configs to default
<ogra> and see whats there after reboot
<ogra> rebooting
<lag> I'm not testing sound with the kernel from the 14th
<lag> Without High Res' Timers
<ogra> well, i'm running the lkatest from the archive now
<ogra> i just want to make sure the oopses dont show up without the amixer crap
<lag> I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/495177/
<ogra> funny, i have the farting sound even without amixer stuff
<ogra> lag, yeah, seems i have both too
<lag> And that's with the straight 14th kernel
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/495178/
<lag> With default.pa and the script run
<lag> But still no sound
<ogra> fresh boot (right after booting)
<ogra> with all ubuntu defaults restored
<ogra> now thats worrying
<ogra> sigh !
<ogra> and a kerneloops message on the desktop for every line there
<lag> How did you restore the defaults/
<lag> ?
<ogra> cp
<ogra> and disabling amixer.sh in rc.local
<ogra> oh, sweet!
<ogra> i see audio HW in the sound prefs
<lag> Aren't the amixer settings persistent?
<ogra> even without these files
<lag> You do?
<ogra> yes
<lag> Oh yeah, me too!
<ogra> hmm, might be that the mixer settings are persistent
<lag> They are
<ogra> sigh...
<lag> I think they're persistent
<lag> Hence why I was shocked that you had them in .local
<ogra> so i need a new image (which we wont have until tomorrow)
<ogra> to see the defaults
<lag> Or reflash 14
<lag> Or reflash 14 and apply the new kernel
<ogra> this is my development setup
<ogra> i dont really want to trash it
<ogra> (takes half a day to restore all the build env and chroots)
<ogra> let me look for another SD
<ogra> argh ... and i only have 0915 here
<lag> I am missing HDMI from Output though
<lag> In sound perfs
<ogra> yes, thats only provided by the default.pa
<lag> But I am using default.pa
<ogra> the one from TI ?
<ogra> or ours
<lag> Oh, no I'm not
<lag> I saved it as default.pa.new
<ogra> you effectively only need to add the three lines i posted on the bug
<lag> Let me try it with our one
<ogra> they shoudl give you all devices and not disable essential services like udev
<ogra> or consolekit (thats a really bad one, not sure why TI added that)
<lag> Okay
<lag> I'll do that
<lag> Do you get audio now?
<ogra> no
<ogra> i get the "farting" on boot
<lag> Then you need to find out what changed
<ogra> which i guess comes from alsa restoring the mixer stuff
<lag> Yeah
<ogra> what changed is that i restored the original pulse config
<lag> Change it back
<lag> Try to get sound again
<lag> With the new kernel
<ogra> i wont
<ogra> it will kill the kernel
<ogra> err, the desktop
<lag> We need to find out why you no longer get sound
<ogra> i switched back to my hacked default.pa and am rebooting now
<ogra> but i get the oopses in both cases with the new kernel
<ogra> aha
<ogra> login sound with some distrotion
<ogra> usual oopses in dmesg
<ogra> and additionally ...
<ogra> [   51.534149] asoc: interface MultiMedia1 hw params failed
<ogra> 5 lines of that at the end
<ogra> oh !
<lag> Okay, but the sound is there?
<lag> oh?
<ogra> in the sound prefs i have two input and three output devices now
<ogra> instead of one input and two output which i should have
<lag> Lucky you :)
<lag> What happens when you "Test speakers"
<lag> I have loads of stuff in Sound Perfs now
<ogra> sigh, clicking around in sound prefs a bit hangs the desktop again
<lag> [  156.123229] [<c005b9a0>] (omap_mcbsp_write+0x8/0x18) from [<c005bf90>] (omap_mcbsp_config+0x48/0x128)
<lag> After changing to HDMI and clicking "Test speakers"
<lag> ogra: I want you to do something for me
<lag> ogra: It may take 10 mins and a few reboots
<ogra> ok
<ogra> my board hangs hard now btw
<ogra> no console switching, no mouse movement
<lag> for i in 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9; do aplay -Dplughw:0,$1 /usr/share/sounds/speech-dispatcher/dummy-message.wav; done
<lag> But you have to do it manually
<lag> That script won't work
<ogra> k
<ogra> i'll try that
<lag> The script?
<lag> You won't
<lag> Oh, wait
<lag> It might
<ogra> i'm pretty sure only 0,0 and 0,7 have attached output devices
<lag> No, this is ALSA
<ogra> (since thats what is defined in default.pa)
<ogra> yes
<lag> default.pa is Pulse
<ogra> the pulse config applies to the alsa stuff
<lag> That's at a higher level?
<ogra> device=hw:0,0
<ogra> means pulse uses this exact alsa device
<ogra> and the three lines i have in default.pa define device=hw:0,0 device=hw:0,7 and device=hw:0,2
<ogra> 0,2 for input
<ogra> they need to correspond to -Dplughw:0,7 and -Dplughw:0,0
<ogra> else i wouldnt have sound at all
 * ogra waits for the reboot to be done
<lag> Then why does -Dhw:0,6 work for HDMI out of the box?
<ogra> because the default.pa entries are wrong ?
<lag> Which ones?
<ogra> the ones provided by ti
<lag> Nope, out-of-the-box
<ogra> aplay -Dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/speech-dispatcher/dummy-message.wav works
<ogra> ogra@panda:~$ aplay -Dplughw:0,7 /usr/share/sounds/speech-dispatcher/dummy-message.wav
<ogra> aplay: main:654: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<lag> With TI's files and *.sh?
<lag> Try 6
<ogra> geez !!!
<lag> ?
 * ogra tried 0.2
<ogra> that closed my ssh
<lag> 0,2 is input
<lag> :)
<ogra> and hung the board hard
<ogra> still, that shouldnt hang hard
 * ogra reboots
<lag> You just tried to play a track down an input :)
<ndec> ogra: lag: hdmi is 0,6 on current kernel, and is moved to 0,7 on the future kernel. lag is probably using the latest serie of patches from sebjan. but what is in the archive today is different
<ogra> and ?
<lag> I told you there may be some inputs
<ogra> still, if i send anything to a device that shouldnt hang the board
<lag> s/inputs/reboots
<ogra> spill an error is fine, but hard hang isnt
<lag> Nope, but we can sort that out another time
<ogra> yes
<lag> I'm fairly sure my board is INCAPABLE of sound now :(
<lag> Not a dicky-bird
<lag> :(
<ogra> you just sounded above like it would be acceptable to hang it :)
<lag> It's none of my concern - yet
<ogra> k
<ogra> so 0,0 and 0,6 work
<ogra> 0,7 has no device attached
<lag> I might try to work on these scheduling while atomic bugs until I receive a working board
<ogra> likely because of what ndec said above
<lag> Yes
<lag> 0,0 do not work for me
<ogra> any other mnumbers you want me to try ?
<lag> No, but I would like you to do one more thing for me
<lag> I think I know the answer, but I'd like to try in any case
<ogra> go
<lag> Do you have any way of flashing a fresh 14?
<lag> Spare cards etc
<ogra> i need to downgrade the image i have
<ogra> i only have 15 here
<lag> I thought 15 was broken?
<ogra> which is totally broken (uninstallable)
<ogra> right
<lag> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/20100914/
<ogra> dude !
<ogra> i build them :P
<lag> I know
<lag> You're just lazy
<lag> ;)
<ogra> i'm zsyncing to the image to 14 now
<lag> Do you want me to write you a script to flash your card too?
<lag> :)
<lag> zsyncing?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> takes just a few mins
<ogra> since it only downloads the differences
<ogra> 11min for 30% of the image apparently
<lag> Never done that
<ogra> 30% is a lot of changes for a day :)
<ogra> i usually get 5% and 2min or so
<ogra> lag, you should
<ogra> its so much faster
<ogra> and saves badwith too
<ogra> *band
<ogra> the only thing you need to take care of is that you keep the old img.gz around
<ogra> then just call zsync <url to the zsync file>
<ogra> i.e.
<ogra>  zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/20100914/maverick-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap4.img.gz.zsync
<ogra> in the same dir maverick-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap4.img.gz lives
<lag> I think I'll give it a miss
<lag> My images download without me even knowing about it anyway
<ogra> well, even your scripts will be faster using zsync :)
<lag> :)
<lag> It's a non-issue :)
<ogra> it wastes bandwith canonical has to pay for
 * ogra makes a note to talk to pete about lag's next bonus :P
<lag> Lol - you goon!
<ogra> heh
<lag> I'll tell them to take off the £0.05p per week
<lag> :)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> hmm, actually if i have to write an image anyway ... i always wanted to see if zcat to mmcblk0 works instead of dd
 * ogra will try that
<ogra> 4min to go ...
<ogra> *twiddle*
<lag> With what?
<ogra> ?
<ogra> the zsync
<ogra> or do you mean what i twiddle ?
<ogra> toes indeed
<lag> ;)
 * ogra has mselly feet and needs the fresh air
<ogra> *smeally
<ogra> bah
<lag> Yuck!
<ogra> zsync done
<ogra> root@osiris:/var/build/images# zcat maverick-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap4.img.gz >/dev/mmcblk0 ...
<ogra> wow, that works
<ogra> and puts a lot less load on my computer than dd it seems
<ogra> i wonder if there is a sudo way
 * ogra will try for the next write 
<ogra> that should make our install instructions a lot easier
<ogra> hmm, still running
<ndec> ogra: sudo sh -C 'zcat xxx > /dev/mmcblkxx'
<ogra> ndec, yeah
<ogra> i was thinking about tee
<ndec> ogra: zcat xxx | sudo tee /dev/mmcblk ?
<ogra> indeed invoking a subshell will always work
<ogra> no, that doesnt
<ogra> tried that and then resorted to root to not make lag lag
<ogra> ndec, so any idea why your default.pa switches off both module-detect lines and consolekit ? thats really superfluous
<ogra> you really only need to add the sinks to make it work
<ndec> ogra: i think it used to break, but that might have been with older kernel. berco is looking at this.
<ogra> should be fine to just have a three line change
<ogra> consolekit should definitely stay enabled
<ogra> and module-detect wont do any harm since we define the sinks hardcoded anyway
<berco> ogra: i'm gathering more internal information on this. From my experience, this line can be re-enabled
<lag> ogra: Have you tried it yet?
<ogra> berco, yeah, from my testing it doesnt change a thing (at least on panda)
<ogra> lag, still waiting for oem-config to finish
<berco> yeah, except we can get traces in syslog with this line :)
<lag> k
<lag> When you have it working, try the aplay commands on 0,0 and 0,6
<ogra> lag, without any changes  to the system ?
<lag> Correct
<ogra> (old kernel, old pulse, no amixer hack)
<ogra> k
<ogra> ogra@panda:~$ aplay -Dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/speech-dispatcher/dummy-message.wav
<ogra> aplay: main:654: audio open error: Invalid argument
<ogra> ogra@panda:~$ aplay -Dplughw:0,6 /usr/share/sounds/speech-dispatcher/dummy-message.wav
<ogra> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/speech-dispatcher/dummy-message.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<ogra> lag ^^^
<ogra> no output (due to missing amixer settings i guess)
<ogra> but seems HDMI (0,6) is attached by default here
<ogra> oh, intresting
<ogra> ogra@panda:~$ aplay -Dplughw:0,4 /usr/share/sounds/speech-dispatcher/dummy-message.wav
<ogra> Playing WAVE '/usr/share/sounds/speech-dispatcher/dummy-message.wav' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<ogra> ALSA lib pcm_params.c:2150:(snd1_pcm_hw_refine_slave) Slave PCM not usable
<ogra> aplay: set_params:1031: Broken configuration for this PCM: no configurations available
<ogra> seems there is something attached to 0,4
<ogra> aha, and to 0,7 too
<ogra> lag, does that help you ?
 * ogra is brave and tries 0,2 again to see if the old kernel crashes too
<ogra> doesnt :)
<ogra> ogra@panda:~$ aplay -Dplughw:0,2 /usr/share/sounds/speech-dispatcher/dummy-message.wav
<ogra> aplay: main:654: audio open error: Invalid argument
<lag> Okay
<ogra> oh, i take that back
<lag> I wonder what ALSA does to connect 0,0
<ogra> hangs now
<lag> What kind of hang was it
<lag> Check the logs
<ogra> quiet hard lock
<lag> Logs please
<ogra> how ?
<ogra> demsg will be gone after reboot
<lag> I'm assuming you haven't glued your card into your machine?
 * ogra nibbles on the glue to get ot out of the slot again
<ogra> bah, you got me
<lag> ;)
<lag> omap_mcbsp_write?
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/495222/
<ogra> the end of syslog
<ogra>  /var/log/dmesg has no errors
<ogra> Sep 17 10:40:06 sycamore kernel: [  727.309112] Wrapper Enabled...
<ogra> Sep 17 10:40:06 sycamore kernel: [  727.327941] Start audio transfer...
<ogra> Sep 17 10:40:27 sycamore kernel: [  747.851928] Wrapper disabled...
<ogra> Sep 17 10:42:14 sycamore kernel: [  855.361022] omap_device: omap-mcpdm-dai.-1: new worst case activate latency 0: 30517
<ogra> thats the end of messages
<ogra> (before there is only installer stuff)
<lag> kernlog please
<lag> kern.log
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/495225/
<ogra> nothing that sticks out there
<ogra> (above that only hdmi init stuff and boot messages)
<lag> Hmm
<lag> You should provide yourself with a serial console and try again
<ogra> bah, serial
 * ogra fiddles 
<ogra> wow !
<ogra> even when loggin in through ssh i already get
<ogra> [   21.537811] asoc: no valid backend routes for PCM: SDP4430 Media
<ogra> about ten times
<lag> Yes, I know about that
<amitk> ogra: yes, the driver routes audio over ssh when it sense the tcp connection
 * amitk ducks
<ogra> lol
<ogra> i wish ... that would have made my live in LTSP a lot easier back then :)
<ogra> lag, hmm, intresting
<lag> ?
<ogra> [   93.762878] asoc: no valid backend routes for PCM: SDP4430 Voice
<ogra> [  100.084808] asoc: no valid backend routes for PCM: SDP4430 Tones Playback
<ogra> and also
<ogra> [  136.720489] asoc: no valid backend routes for PCM: SDP4430 MODEM
<ogra> 0,2 retuns Voice
<ogra> oho, 0,3 gets me an oops
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/495233/
<lag> Perhaps default.pa links back and front ends
<ogra> and the hang too
<ogra> default.pa doesnt link a think in the default setup
<ogra> it uses what udev provides as 0,0 usually
<ogra> or falls back to static alsa detection if udev
<ogra> is missing
<ogra> lag, so [   28.112762] asoc: no valid backend routes for PCM: SDP4430 Media comes from the desktop coming up
<ogra> which means pulse defaults to 0,0
<ogra> i can reproduce the message with aplay on 0,0
<lag> Sounds about right
<ogra> so getting that connected to something by default would give us headphones by default
 * ogra goes to find some food ... somehow i missed breakfast again and my friday meeting marathon starts shortly
<lag> ogra: Do me something else
<lag> Run the *.sh and try again
<lag> If that works, it could just be a volume issue
<lag> It looks like HDMI does _not_ use the CODEC
<lag> Hence why it works out of the bo
<lag> x
<lag> That wasn't a kiss :)
<ogra_cmpc> aha
<ogra_cmpc> lag, will test if i'm upstairs again
<lag> f?
<lag> if?
<ogra_cmpc> once
<lag> when?
<ogra_cmpc> geez, after i finished eating
<lag> No
<lag> I mean "will test _when_ i'm upstairs again"
<lag> I'm not rushing you
<lag> :)
<lag> Just correcting your England
<ogra_cmpc> ah
<ogra_cmpc> heh
<lag> Oooo
<ogra_cmpc> ?
<ogra_cmpc> got sound ?
<ogra> re
<lag> Nope
<lag> My board doesn't do sound :)
<ogra> soooo
<ogra> i hear sound
<ogra> aplay -Dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/speech-dispatcher/dummy-message.wav ...
<ogra> after runnign the script
<lag> Just by running the *.sh?
 * ogra logs out and in again to see
<ogra> yeah
<lag> With the old default.pa and daemon.conf?
<lag> That's exciting
<lag> That means it's just a volume issue
<ogra> well, while i see the in/output in sound prefs and also the HW i cant get system sounds
<ogra> so its a routing issue too i guess
<ogra> but aplay definitely works with just the mixer stuff
<lag> We can sort that out separately
<ogra> hmm
<lag> Surely that's a userspace issue?
<ogra> aplay doesnt spit out anything anymore now
<lag> Oh?
<lag> What did you do?
<ogra> seems pulse grabbed the device or something
<ogra> i logged out and in again
<ogra> then trying aplay on the ssh console ... no output
<ogra> aha, because it hangs again
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/495264/
<ogra> serial ...
<lag> I'm working on that right now
<ogra> k
<lag> So it's just a volume issue then?
<ogra> so i can reboot ?
<lag> You have to
<ogra> i know, just wanted to know if you need other info before i do :)
 * ogra reboots
<lag> davidm: ndec: Can I solder my board?
<diwic> lag, here I am
<lag> Hi David
<lag> Thanks for coming :)
<lag> Right, so we can get sound by only fiddling with amixer
<diwic> okay
<lag> How does amixer work
<lag> Who does it talk to?
<diwic> amixer talks to alsa-lib, which makes ioctl's to the kernel
<lag> Where into the kernel?
<lag> Basically, I want to do inside the kernel what amixer is doing from userspace
<diwic> okay
<diwic> there is also alsactl init if you want to run amixer on startup
<lag> I'd like to use that as a fallback
<diwic> but getting things right in the kernel, I assume that would work too
<lag> I'm guessing there is no way to revert amixer settings?
<lag> We run a script (which I sent to you) to change them all
<lag> I'm assuming it's not so easy to change them all back (so I can compare them)
<diwic> revert? Naah, but you can save and restore them with alsactl
<lag> Cool
<lag> I need a fresh image then
<lag> Bear with me
<diwic> in the standard ubuntu distro, this is done for you automatically
<ogra> we noticed :)
<ogra> lag, you might be able to delete the state file and reboot
<diwic> or...let me think...it might be that Daniel T Chen just uploaded a version which *doesn't* do that
<lag> I think they are persistent over reboot?
<ogra> i have asouns.state here
<ogra> *asound
<ogra> i think thats what stores the settings
<diwic> just before the Maverick freeze
<ogra> ogra@panda:~$ ls -l /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<ogra> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 15690 2010-09-17 14:05 /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<ogra> ogra@panda:~$ date
<ogra> Fri Sep 17 14:12:53 CEST 2010
<ogra> matches my last reboot
<lag> diwic: What is the correct way to set ALSA state
<ogra> look in /etc/init/alsa-mixer-save.conf
<lag> How about if we just had a correct asound.state file?
<diwic> lag, good question. There is a volume database somewhere...
<ogra> lag, wont work, we'd break an existing package with that
<ogra> and it would be more hackish than the script
<lag> And you think hacking the kernel isn't "hackish"?
<ogra> the proper way for such workarounds are alsa quirks as persia said in the bug
<ogra> if we cant do kernel, we need to do quirks
<lag> diwic: So it would go:
<diwic> /usr/share/alsa/init
<ogra> right
<lag> diwic: amixer -> alsalib -> (ioctl) -> ? -> sound chip -> CODEC
<lag> ?
<ogra> and a line in 00main to sourfce an omap4 setup
<ogra> isnt CODEC before sound_chip ?
<diwic> lag, I'm not into soc that much, but I would say that your question mark should be replaced by "snd" or "snd-soc-core" module (if there is one of the latter)
<lag> ogra: I don't believe that to be true
<ogra> k
<lag> I think the volume settings are _on_ the CODEC
<diwic> it depends on what you mean with "sound chip" I guess
<diwic> lag probably meant the controller
<ogra> i meant physical HW
<lag> They are both physical HW
<ogra> well, attached to the in/output device
<lag> The sound chip is connected to the CODEC
<ogra> k
<diwic> lag, technically, both the controller and the codec are "sound chips" :-)
 * ogra doesnt know much ablow alsa 
<ogra> *below
<diwic> 6-12 months from now there might be an additional component called "Use Case Manager" telling people how they should set up the mixer for different use cases
<diwic> but that's a different story
<diwic> For now I assume alsactl init (i e /usr/share/alsa/init ) should work
<lag> ndec: Why isn't the sdpXXXX mentioned on either the schematic or datasheet?
<diwic> I guess doing it in the kernel would work as well, but I'm not really familiar with how to do it there. I assume that you could hard-code communication with the codec in the initialization.
<hrw> diwic: alsa scenarios got finally implemented?
<ogra> hrw, no, we're blindly poking sticks into it and see if it survives
<diwic> hrw, scenarios? Well, I assume people have talked about it before, but there is implementation undergoing development, I don't think it is merged into alsa yet
<diwic> hrw, you can search alsa-devel for "UCM" or "Use Case Manager" this month or the month before that
<amitk> ogra: getting a lot of heat from OE-apologists? :)
<ogra> amitk, yeah, enetertaining, isnt it ?
<pcacjr_> i've customised an ubuntu livecd, i would like to know if there's any way to disable that windows which gives us these options: "Try ubuntu" or "Install ubuntu". if it's an off-topic question, please let me know.
 * rcn-ee has never won an argument with mru either... ;)
<lag> prpplague: Are you around yet?
<amitk> ogra: just give him an old board and get it over with :-p
<ogra> amitk, i'd love to :)
<ogra> its just to entertaining ...
<ogra> cant stop :)
<zumbi> is anyone here using eclipse for cross development?
<zumbi> I am wondering which sort of plugins is people using
<avinashhm> hi, my debug fs is mounted in /sys/kernel ... checked /etc/fstab, not moutned from here .. any hints from where it is moutned ?? script file ??
<zumbi> avinashhm: mount helps?
<pcacjr__> avinashhm: try "sudo mount" (that shows the current mounted file systems) and look at that one
<zumbi> pcacjr__: i believe no need sudo for calling mount
<pcacjr__> zumbi: indeed
<pcacjr__> zumbi: my bad
<pcacjr__> sorry
<zumbi> no prob :)
<pcacjr__> :-)
<avinashhm> ichecked mount .. its mounted in /sys/kernel .. don't know from where this is getting moutned .. not fstab ..checke tht ??
<pcacjr__> rsalveti: wake up lazy brazilian
<pcacjr__> avinashhm: isn't it include in the initrd ?
<pcacjr__> Doh - included
<avinashhm> pcacjr__, let me check ...
<pcacjr__> avinashhm: sudo mount -o loop initrd /mnt/foo
<avinashhm> pcacjr__, there was no initrd .. but found the file .. its mountd from mtab ../etc/mtab ...
<pcacjr__> avinashhm: cool, good to know too
<lag> ogra: How do you run your amixer.sh?
<ogra> sudo sh amixer.sh currently
<avinashhm> pcacjr__: thanx ....
<pcacjr__> avinashhm: nope
<lag> So you're using the old version of the script?
 * ogra was to lazy to make it executable
<ogra> no, i copy pasted from the bug
<ogra> into a file called amixer.sh
<lag> Which lines?
<ogra> all
<ogra> the whole sript there
<ogra> *script
<lag> And you don't run amixer.sh -a?
<ogra> just sh amixer.sh
<lag> And that does what?
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/495301/
<lag> I think that does the same as -a
<ogra> i guess so
<lag> Yes, same
<lag> Can you reflash?
<lag> With 14
<lag> Then do sh amixer.sh -s?
 * ogra has to prepare for a meeting but i'll try to do that on the side
<lag> Much appreciated
<ogra> zcat running
<lag> Once you've done it, see if you can get sound without rebooting
<lag> I think amixer should turn the volume up without the need for a restart
<ogra> yes, it applies immediately
<rsalveti> hm, lots of audio stuff for today
<lag> Remember to forget to copy over the other files (that we don't need)
 * lag has no hair left
<ogra> rsalveti, and flamewars in #beagle
<rsalveti> what reminds me we should try to ping persia
<rsalveti> haha
 * rsalveti looks at #beagle
<ogra> surely #beagle is the more entertaining channel today :)
 * ogra never saw amitk getting rude before 
<ogra> lag, the script definitely applies immediately, i dont need to test that, i can tell you
<persia> ogra, If you need root to run amisxer.sh something is wrong: it ought just work.
<ogra> the thing is that it clashes with pulse as soon as you restart the session (or reboot)
<ogra> persia, i didnt check :)
<ogra> just ran it with sudo
<amitk> ogra: sometimes an offence is the best defence
<ogra> amitk, yeah ... :)
<rsalveti> persia: there you go
<rsalveti> good "morning"
 * persia claims to be in UTC-7 today
<ogra> amitk, i liked it :)
<davidm> lag, if you need to. Why?
<lag> prpplague: Thinks my audio filter may be broken
<lag> Doh
<lag> davidm: prpplague thinks my audio filter may be broken
<lag> I need to turn this: http://imagebin.ca/view/C-Otvqp.html
<ogra> NCommander, around already ?
<lag> Into this: http://imagebin.ca/view/rVkPnEG.html
<davidm> i you are comfortable trying the fix have at it
<lag> Eh?
<ogra> now i understand why they made the board balck !
<ogra> *black
<lag> Well it doesn't work in it's current state
<lag> It can't get any worse?
<lag> I need an 8 layer really
<lag> There is no filter on the 8 layer
<davidm> So you need to remove L28
<davidm> And C205
<avinashhm> ping GrueMaster
<lag> I think just L28
<lag> But I will clarify with prpplague
<rsalveti> ogra: indeed a flame
<amitk> ogra: don't do this, ubuntu will get blamed if he quits computers ;)
<ogra> heh
<zumbi> ogra: yes, that is not good way to clean (improve) your employers name
<amitk> zumbi: I have a minimal kernel for the efikamx
<amitk> zumbi: working on the ethernet support since I like doing nfsroot
<zumbi> amitk: those are great news, is it published?
<amitk> zumbi: I'll post patches soon, perhaps this weekend if I get around to hacking
<zumbi> amitk: i do not mind to do some early testing
<amitk> the damn thing has ethernet hanging off of usb, so it needs usb initialisation to get ethernet working
<zumbi> yes, that is why uboot is borked
<amitk> zumbi: will email you an early bird patch to 2.6.36-rc3
<zumbi> http://wiki.debian.org/EfikaMX#Limitations
<amitk> yeah :-/
<zumbi> amitk: i'll be happy to build and test
<armin76> amitk: aren't all armv7 boards the same?
<armin76> except dove
<armin76> and no clue about omap4
<zumbi> armin76: what are you talking about?
<armin76> zumbi: needing usb init for eth
<armin76> since eth is usb based
<zumbi> oh! yeap! I was planning to move to barebox at some point
<amitk> armin76: not really
<armin76> amitk: examples?
<amitk> armin76: most SoCs have ethernet IP on them, e.g. the imx51 has a FEC IP
<amitk> but that isn't being used on the efikamx (it is used on the babbage though)
<amitk> much simpler init when usb is not involved
<amitk> the efika has BT, WLAN and ethernet hanging from usb. So no connectvity unless usb works
 * amitk gets signs of life from the usb driver
<zumbi> uhm... i had no idea, wlan and bt hanged on usb, maybe that explains wlan failures
<armin76> fail
<zumbi> well in any case, mainline kernel is good news :)
<ogra> ndec, http://imagebin.ca/view/C-Otvqp.html -> http://imagebin.ca/view/rVkPnEG.html
<rsalveti> removing is always easier
<rsalveti> :-)
<diwic> lag, anything else? I'm about to call it a day
<prpplague> lag: yea just remove L28 and short across the two sets of pads
<ogra> prpplague, oh, you are up
<prpplague> ogra: just got to the office, forgot to log off irc last night
<ogra> we're just discussing possible fixes in the call
<Martyn> morning
<ogra> sinbc eit seems ndec's team sees the same issues
<prpplague> ogra: ahh ok
<prpplague> ogra: basically L28 needs to be removed and the two pads shorted across
<prpplague> ogra: i thought all the 6-layer boards had been done that way
<ogra> seems lag's board looks slightly different though
<prpplague> ogra: than the picture i posted?
<lag> What about the surrounding components that you've removed?
<Martyn> we mande a fun little discovery this week.  u-boot doesn't invalidate dcache .. so if you aren't using the arm monitor (or other very early bootrom to setup the a9) kernel dies when it enables the MMU
<prpplague> lag: the other components don't need to be removed, that board was one of my test boards that i was testing some noise issues with
<prpplague> lag: L28 is the only item that you should have to change
<Martyn> which board is this that needs the rework?
<prpplague> Martyn: 6-layer boards
<lag> --^
 * lag warms up the iron
<Martyn> prpplague: I meant, which manufacturer/platform
 * Martyn has a desk full of boards.. everything from those lange boards, to the tegra 250 boards, to the new omap 4xxx boards.
<lag> Martyn: Panda
<prpplague> Martyn: sorry, panda board
<Martyn> thanks.
<Martyn> STE U8500 arrived today.
<Martyn> Can't even think about looking at it until next week
<Neko> https://launchpad.net/builders there are only 9 armel buildds??
<ogra> no, 7
<lag> prpplague: I managed to bridge one pair, but not the other
<lag> :(
<lag> How did you do it?
<prpplague> lag: just removed the filter, cleaned the area with solderwick, then flux it
<prpplague> lag: then solder bridge across
 * Martyn will use some 0 ohm resistors
<prpplague> has anyone been seeing gfx underruns on some of the older builds of ubuntu rootfs?
<ogra> not only on the older ones
<ogra> my screen usually turns black once every two days or so
<ogra> and i have to switch consoles to get it back
<prpplague> ogra: anyone looking at the root cause?
<ogra> niocolas said someone at TI is
 * prpplague wonders who
<rsalveti> prpplague: maybe mythripk should know better
<GrueMaster> This could be an issue where the monitor is in deep sleep and the system isn't sending a wakeup before reading edid.  I'm not seeing it here, but I am only on a DVI monitor.
<ogra> GrueMaster, no, it happens even while i use it
<GrueMaster> Oh.  That is strange.
<rsalveti> argh, apt, dpkg, logrotate, man-db, mlocate, just some of the daily process that consumes all your io
<rsalveti> can't use my beagle while running these services :-(
<devilhorns> ogra, got a minute ?
<rsalveti> devilhorns: not sure if ogra is on-line still, but who knows
<devilhorns> ahh ok
<devilhorns> rsalveti, ok, maybe you can answer this quickly for me then ...
<devilhorns> I have more patches for the netbook-launcher-efl ... but "Bugs" do not exist for these patches ... should I add new bugs ? or just email the patches to someone ?
<rsalveti> devilhorns: if we plan to add this fixes for the release, than we should have bugs for every fix
<rsalveti> so we can try to make exceptions and get into our release
<rsalveti> if they are fixes for the next one, than you could just maintain them at your own tree
<rsalveti> and let us know about it
<devilhorns> hrm ... but I don't know what the "plans" are :)
<persia> devilhorns, Please create new bugs.
<rsalveti> maybe creating a ppa or something like that to help us testing
<persia> devilhorns, The "plan" is to make everything shiny and nice.  Extra points for feature-equivalence for 3D and 2D solutions.
<rsalveti> I'd say it all depends on the kind of fixes you have
<devilhorns> well, in the grand scheme, they are fairly minor really ... (currently does not handle some background options correctly (scale, zoom, wallpaper, etc), and also does not install the schema file either)
<rsalveti> if you rewrite everything, than just a bug to create a new release :-)
<devilhorns> rsalveti, well, also doing that on the side :)
<devilhorns> new version will have both 2d and 3d
<rsalveti> awesome
<rsalveti> and now we can test 3d with sgx
<rsalveti> efl should just fly with sgx
<rsalveti> at least raster did some work with it
<devilhorns> rsalveti, efl flies on anything :) ... my toaster is proof :P
<rsalveti> yeah... you're right :-)
<persia> procedurally it might be easiest to file two bugs: one for everything that simply *must* be fixed to be release-quality in maverick, and one for an upgrade that should happen when natty opens
<rsalveti> yep, probably the best option
<rsalveti> then we can try to still push some fixes for the release
<devilhorns> wondering if it's really worth it for these 2 small patches tho ... considering that I am rewriting it anyway ... hrm
<devilhorns> I mean, apparently these 2 minor bugs have not bitten anyone yet
<persia> the archive is Frozen, so if something isn't release critical it's not going to be approved anyway.
<rsalveti> persia: am I wrong or we're the only ones who should provide an image with the efl interface?
<devilhorns> as there are no existing bugs for it
<persia> rsalveti, Doesn't matter: the same release criteria apply for everything.
<rsalveti> persia: I know that, just wanted to know if we'd affect anyone else
<devilhorns> persia, ok, I'll just wait then. If they have not been previously reported then apparently they are not "show stoppers" :)
<persia> I know there are some folks who keep trying to make an enlightenment flavour, but I haven't heard much from them this cycle.
<persia> devilhorns, makes sense.  Best to focus now on critical fixes *OR* reinventing the world for next time.
<devilhorns> persia, indeed :) I've been fixing everything ogra has assigned to me so far (plus some things not assigned) ... but I'm fairly new to *buntu development so not sure what proper procedures are, or even what is "critical"
<devilhorns> but seeing as how these 2 issues are minor, I'll just go back to recreating the wheel :)
<persia> Much of it is a matter of conscience, but generally "critical" falls into categories like "significant regression", "potential for user data loss", "potential for failed upgrade", "security issue", etc.
<devilhorns> (for next release)
<devilhorns> persia, yea, these 2 don't fall into any of those categories imo :)
<persia> devilhorns, In that case, yeah, don't worry about them if you're rewriting the entire thing anyway.
<devilhorns> indeed :)
<devilhorns> new one is much nicer so far :)
<persia> Excellent.
<devilhorns> yea :) uses less memory already, is faster, and does things correctly
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> devilhorns: any chance to test at a real arm board?
<rsalveti> last time I saw you requested a beagle but don't know the current status
<devilhorns> rsalveti, not yet ... I am supposed to receive one, but has not arrived yet ... and I don't know the current status of that "issue" (meaning I don't know if it was sent out or anything)
<rsalveti> devilhorns: ok, np, just wanted to know
<rsalveti> so we can then ping davidm later
<devilhorns> rsalveti, no worries :) believe me, when it gets here I'll be testing it :)
<persia> Isn't EFL sufficiently ported that we oughtn't expect significant differences?
<devilhorns> yea, should not be any major issues
<rsalveti> persia: yep, but it'd be nice to see it running faster on beagle
<rsalveti> because then you can really know if the code is actually faster
<rsalveti> :-)
<devilhorns> I know for fact that some high-up efl developers (myself included) do work for another company that is putting efl on arm based phones
<persia> I guess.  beagle doesn't meet minimum Ubuntu specs anyway (mind you, I'm using one for porting, but still...)
<devilhorns> so I don't see efl having any major problems on ARM hardware :)
<rsalveti> devilhorns: yeah, I know many hehe
<devilhorns> rsalveti, ok, so you already know what's going on then ? :)
<rsalveti> not every details, but I do sometimes get some updates :-)
<rsalveti> most of the time when drinking beers with the right people ;-)
<devilhorns> rsalveti, gotcha :) well sadly I'm under nda and cannot say a whole lot about the issue ... other than "I don't see efl having problems on arm arch" :)
<rsalveti> devilhorns: yep, understandable :-)
<devilhorns> rsalveti, ahhhh, so you know some efl devs personally then ? :)
<rsalveti> devilhorns: for now most of the people at profusion and some others that doesn't actually do much work nowadays
<devilhorns> rsalveti, ahhh, gotcha
<rsalveti> persia: I know beagle doesn't meet minimum Ubuntu specs, but would be nice to see it running there
<devilhorns> I miss rephorm :(
<rsalveti> as efl should just fly on it, even with lower specs
<devilhorns> yup :)
<rsalveti> devilhorns: we had some nice people working on efl at indt, but then nokia decided to buy qt...
<rsalveti> but now at least we have some other companies putting money on it
<devilhorns> ahh yea, I remember indt ... started the original webkit-efl stuff
<rsalveti> yep, canola, webkit-efl and other cool stuffs that didn't turn into "products" :-(
<rsalveti> now it's just qt hehe
<rsalveti> everywhere
<devilhorns> ick
<devilhorns> if I wanted something to run slow, I'd just stick with Winblows :)
<rsalveti> hehe
<rsalveti> devilhorns: and about efl, any news when we're getting the real "1.0" release?
<rsalveti> maybe then the final e17
<rsalveti> hehe
<devilhorns> well work is happening now to make elm 1.0 alpha
<devilhorns> after that happens "officially", then it should be a matter of a week or two for "beta"
<rsalveti> cool
<devilhorns> and I'd imagine "release" will be shortly (couple weeks to a month) after that ... of course all this is assuming no major issues arise
<devilhorns> rsalveti, but that's not an "official" timeline or anything, so don't quote me on that ;)
<Neko> yay enlightenment
<Neko> when are we getting eubuntu-desktop? :)
<devilhorns> indede
<devilhorns> well, we had one a couple years back w/ gOS .. but bad management killed that
<Neko> that horrible emachines thing?
<devilhorns> well, we were not responsible for the hardware they chose :)
<Neko> indeed it never got much traction outside of $199 walmart specials.. I did try it and was impressed with how it looked and felt
<devilhorns> :) and that was with an early efl too
<Neko> is all that work sitting in some git repo or openembedded thing somewhere?
<Neko> or rolled into e17 libs now? :)
<GrueMaster> Actually, I had some non-linux users test that here (before I found Ubuntu), and they had a hard time with some basic operations.  That was on real hardware.
<devilhorns> Neko, no, gOS is as dead as can be ... I have some iso's that we made still lingering around here somewhere but that's about it
<devilhorns> Neko, some stuff got rolled back into efl, yes
<Neko> the one thing I always hated about enlightenment, despite it being totally awesome, it had a penchant on the default build and themes and things for everything being black on dark grey, with medium grey highlights, 7 point bitmap fonts, and everything being in a 900-item cascading context menu
<persia> Neko, Making an enlightenment flavour is mostly a matter of coming up with all the right bits: feel free to do it if you're sufficiently interested :)
<Neko> I am sufficiently interested to do it on something other than ubuntu :)
<devilhorns> GrueMaster, yea, think that was the biggest complaint that we had ... but again, that was with an early efl ( & E) that really wasn't ready for a desktop yet
<devilhorns> (yes I was on the gOS team too) ... not proud of that, but hey I look @ it like "eh, it was experience in making distros" :)
<GrueMaster> At the time, my main distro was Mandriva.  Same group had no complaints with it.  I use them for some UNE testing now and again, but haven't in 6 months.
<GrueMaster> I usually do it when one of them hosts a game fest.  But the last few fests I have been OOC.
 * rsalveti out for lunch
<devilhorns> ahh games ... I miss those
<devilhorns> haven't had time for em lately
<GrueMaster> Same here.
<GrueMaster> I hope to have a fest post-release.  Really feel the need to shoot my fellow man - virtually of course.  :P
<devilhorns> hahaha
<rsalveti> hum... games
<rsalveti> my ps3 is off for weeks
<devilhorns> mine too :(
<rsalveti> I'd like to play SC2, but gets very slow with wine on my current machine
 * rsalveti needs a faster machine
<devilhorns> hehe
<GrueMaster> Great.  After my power glitch (affected the neighborhood), my XM has 12 crash reports.  Trying to run apport-bug on them...crashed.
<persia> Extra points!
<devilhorns> lol
<devilhorns> you get to keep the extra parts ;)
<GrueMaster> heh.
<persia> And we have a bot again!
<GrueMaster> ?
<persia> Oh, I guess we've had it for a while.
<GrueMaster> yea.
<GrueMaster> on this channel.
<persia> There were a few days we didn't have one, and I just saw the join.  Clearly I have to read backscroll more carefully.
<persia> (note the change from "4" to "2")
<GrueMaster> oh.
<tgrimley> any beagleboard users able to help with a boot issue?
<persia> What seems to be the problem?
<Neko> "it doesn't boot" :D
<tgrimley> Everything was happy until yesterday, where I now get: ** Unable to use mmc 1:1 for fatload ** at boot
<tgrimley> I'm guessing corrupt SD card..
<persia> Hrm.  I've not seen that one.
<tgrimley> this is from a ubuntu-10.04.1-minimal-armel image if that gives any clues
<Neko> ogra, ogra_cmpc, I noticed you were somehow involved with the blueprint etc. on the "make maverick filesystems for boards with crappy storage that are just like the ones the installer makes"? rsalveti too? is there something I can look at that describes the stuff the installer does post package install (like that bit where it restores settings and makes the font terminus or that slightly more wiggly ubuntu one, or whatever..)?
<persia> Neko, The jasper-initramfs package is what does that.  I was to review it at one point, but have been advised that the code is painful to examine.
<Neko> <-- masochist for this stuff
<persia> It then calls into the oem post-install configuration tool (part of ubiquity) for the final configuration and tweaking.
<Neko> I'm already looking through the oem post-install stuff but it's very light on changing things that aren't usernames, passwords and timezones
<Neko> it's just from the installer /etc/default/console-setup gets tweaked and I don't know where that is
<Neko> there has to be a few things it does besides, too
<persia> Check the code, but jasper-initramfs does the make-the-image-seem-like-it's-kinda-installed bit, and then calls the oem interface.
<persia> There shouldn't be any other moving parts.
<Neko> alles klar
<Neko> I'm also kind of looking for the reason oem-config-gtk doesn't run on my rootstocks
<Neko> it just sorta spools up gdm and xfce regardless of what I do.. even oem-config-prepare doesn't do anything
<persia> Probably something in rootstock that tries to make the image think it's installed.
<Neko> I was thinking, does it require a ramfs?
<Neko> because we don't do that on the efika yet it needs some hardcore uboot changes and I'm scared to even change a variable
<persia> No, but I think it's mostly untested without one.
<Neko> what I did was grabbed rcn-ee's beagle image and it ran the curses one just fine
<persia> You're running Ubuntu on the efika?
<Neko> without initramfs or anything but it's ugly as sin
<Neko> since the dark ages yeah
<Neko> Jaunty, Karmic, Lucid, take your pick...
<persia> I wish I'd known: I wouldn't have supported the removal of the imx kernels if someone who is reliably around was using them.
<Neko> oh believe me, it would have happened anyway
<persia> Why?
<persia> Only reason it was dropped was because nobody seemed to be maintaining it, and it wasn't known to work on any retail HW.
<Neko> because I don't think you guys want to maintain a userspace for 2.6.35 where everyone else is, when mx51 is stuck on last year's kernel
<Neko> the amount of work to push efikamx support into the ubuntu kernel would have meant pulling a new bsp patchset too.. you're 9 months behind
<persia> Just needs someone to do it, really.  the 9 months mostly reflected nobody working on it.
<Neko> we're working on 2.6.35.. we'll provide an ubuntuized kernel, then we can work out what we do for Narwhal
<persia> Who is "we" in that context?
<Neko> <-- product manager for efika mx
<persia> Oh!  Just the right person then :)
<persia> So, yeah, if you're interested in having Ubuntu work, and you have a kernel that works, it's relatively easy to get that kernel building and into the archive.
<Neko> you'd think. I might have appreciated an email about it to be honest, amit and lool knew about us :D
<persia> But it does require someone to maintain it, and the processes for granting direct upload rights takes several months of continued work.
<Neko> that's fine, as long as it doesn't cost a ton of money for us unfortunatelt
<Neko> we don't really have the resources of ARM or Freescale to throw a bunch of money at a distro that we won't get for 6 months.
<persia> There's no monetary cost for bits in the archive: the cost is entirely in engineering.
<persia> If you can maintain it, it can be there.
<Neko> it basically comes down to how much we want ubuntu and how many people we can throw at it
<persia> Right.
<Neko> but we have a bunch of guys (well, one main one) who are doing some debian work who are willing to maintain ubuntu stuff too
<Neko> did you see the armhf port? :)
<persia> I have, and am very excited by it.
<Neko> any chance it'll get into Obtuse Orangutan or whatever it's going to be called? :D
<persia> No idea.
<persia> New ports require infrastructure resources, which are mostly limited to Canonical right now, so it's a matter of what ends up being supporting in the Canonical DC.
<Neko> we're pretty stoked that stuff is getting done. we bought the debian-ports guys some big disks for their servers so they had space for armhf
<persia> Saw that, and lots of talk about hardware being handed around.
<Neko> http://buildd.debian-ports.org/status/architecture.php?a=armhf&suite=unstable lots of packages done :D
<Neko> if we throw another 5 boxes at it we'll rival the ubuntu armel build farm :3
<persia> Yep.  Prospects look really good for Wheezy
<armin76> Neko: bah, you can't compare debian with ubuntu..ubuntu is the best </spam>
<Neko> :)
<persia> Err, Debian and Ubuntu have such wildly different foci that they can't usefully be compared
<Neko> he was being facetious
<armin76> :D
<Neko> we just figured the ubuntu guys would not bite considering the nightmare of lpia in the past, until it was at least in debian-testing
<persia> It's not about that: it's all about what ends up in the infrastructure.
<Neko> :)
<persia> Back when we were working towards feisty, a bunch of us tried to get an "arm" port (this is pre-armel), but ended up having issues because of hardware availability and supportability for delivery to the DC.
<Neko> back then there were no bloody boards :]
<persia> Things have changed since then, but you'd really have to talk to #canonical-sysadmin about if/whether DC stuff could be supported, and you'd first want to have a significant number of Ubuntu Developers ready to support the port.
<Neko> still waiting for beagle and buying $6000 fsl dev kits was the task du jour.. dark, dark times..
<persia> There was plenty of ARM5 hardware back then :)
<Neko> but nothing as cool as a sheevaplug
<persia> But I'll be the first to admit I'm much happier with the current port than what we would have produced then, as specifications are now much more acceptable.
<Neko> where is jasper-initramfs built from
<persia> jasper-initramfs source :)
<Neko> no such package
<Neko> also "jasper" is definitely not the same thing, seems some jpeg viewer or so
<persia> On an Ubuntu maverick system, `apt-get source jasper-initramfs` doesn't work?
<Neko> oh shit okay. you know. I realized I am still running Lucid
<Neko> new thing?
<persia> Yeah, new for maverick.  Lucid beagle images installed to NAND+USB (like the world should be).
<persia> At maverick UDS, folk were talking about boards shipping with no NAND and no ability to boot from USB, meaning that one had to have install media be the *same* as runtime media.
<persia> jasper-initramfs was created to handle that.  I think it was switched for beagle mostly because nobody had the hardware described when it started getting written.
<Neko> ahaaaaa.. I notice it uses a uboot boot.script
<Neko> man this helps a lot trying to wrangle this work
<Neko> mkdir -p /root/var/lib/oem-config
<Neko> touch /root/var/lib/oem-config/run
<Neko> is that all oem-config really needs?
 * persia doesn't remember, having not looked at that since ~jaunty, but wouldn't be surprised
<Neko> I don't like the idea of flash-kernel. we want our images on pata, in an ext2 or vfat partition :)
<persia> Then don't use flash-kernel.
<Neko> it seems to be the default
<persia> It's a workaround for devices that can't boot off a mountable /boot
<persia> That's because most devices suck :)
<Neko> do you want to make a list of ubuntu people who would like a current Efika MX with working NEON? :)
<persia> I have a shortlist of folk I'd like to have one, which I'd be happy to send you :)
<GrueMaster> Neko: You can disable flash-kernel in /etc/kernel-img.conf
<Neko> I know :)
<persia> But in fairness, I think it would probably be better to have some sort of public offer, and have folk send you a note suggesting what they might do with it, etc.
<prpplague> lag: you get your board modified?
<persia> You can just not install flash-kernel in the first place.
<persia> (or purge it)
<Neko> persia, done
<Neko> http://projects.powerdeveloper.org/program/imx515/proposed
<Neko> http://projects.powerdeveloper.org/program/imx515/accepted actually that is a better page to look at :D
<persia> Neko, So I should tell the folks on my list that if they want one, they ought register there?
<Neko> yes at least create an account, give me user id numbers, propose a project.. if it's just "we're ubuntu guys and we want to play around" then get a lead to make a project and I can add developers into the same project group
<Neko> I have to insist on at least a paragraph like a university thesis introduction on the whole thing, one liners make me sad :D
<persia> Would you prefer several submissions e.g. "working on Ubuntu Haskell porting for armel", "working on improving Ubuntu armel Qt support", etc. or one big one?
<Neko> if it is seperate subsystems or teams I'd prefer seperate
<Neko> for instance the debian guys we special cased, but there is debian-edu, debian-x11 etc. and they should have all made projects if we weren't in a rush to get them boards for debconf
<persia> I'll say that folks were very happy to all have boards at debconf :)
<persia> So, yeah, I'll pass the word around to folks who aren't always in this channel to submit stuff then.
<persia> And anyone in this channel who has a good idea should go get a board if they want one :)
<Neko> we might cut you off at like 10 boards or so :) but we can also drop some older boards with busted NEON for compile farm stuff.
<persia> All I can do is make sure your program gets noticed by folk I know what HW.  You'll have to decide the value of each proposal :)
<persia> s/what/want/
<prpplague> for anyone that wants to start doing notes/wiki posts on the panda - http://www.elinux.org/PandaBoard
<suihkulokki> can someone add a "buy here" link? :)
<fredim> Hi, Good afternoon.
<fredim> BeagleBoard plugin on a pc (ubuntu) but nothing appears in dmesg
<persia> USB connection?  Which dmesg has no output?
<fredim> yes, usb
<fredim> It has no output
<persia> On the beagle?  On the host?
<persia> You're running Ubuntu on the host: what are you running on the Beagle?
<fredim> In my notebook using ubuntu.
<fredim> I called the BeagleBoard with USB cable, use dmesg to see what was connected and nothing appears.
<fredim> I called the BeagleBoard with USB cable on notebook (ubuntu), use dmesg to see what was connected and nothing appears.
<fredim> sry 2 msg
<persia> No, that7s fine.  I'd actually like to understand.
<persia> So, what are you running on the Beagle?
<fredim> Beagle --> USB --> Notebook
<fredim> But there is no recognition
<fredim> I use the command dmesg new hardware plugged
<fredim> but there is no line of response
<fredim> sry , my english =/
<persia> What OS do you run on the Beagle?
<fredim> I want to install ubuntu-arm
<fredim> in my / dev shows nothing
<rsalveti> fredim: well, plugging your beagleboard into your notebook could mean that you want to power it or use it as a gadget
<persia> and if it is to be used as a gadget, the Beagle needs to have gadget-supporting software running at the time it's attached.
<persia> If it's just power, no response is expected.
<rsalveti> yep, do you have any software already running on your beagle?
<persia> If the goal is to *install* Ubuntu, put the available image on an SD card, and boot the Beagle from SD.
<GrueMaster> fredim: Download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/maverick/beta/ubuntu-netbook-10.10-beta-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap.img.gz and follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<GrueMaster> We can help from there, but  that should get you started.
<fredim> I have to install some software to appear /dev/mmcblk0
<GrueMaster> fredim: On your laptop?
<fredim> yes
<persia> /dev/mmcblk0 isn't the beagle: it's the SD card (if you have one built-in).
<GrueMaster> Look at dmesg.  if your SD reader is usb based, it will show up as /dev/sd? (i.e. /dev/sdc).
<persia> If you are using a USB card reader, you'll end up with /dev/sd${something}
<fredim> My SD card is plugged in beagle ... Still have to appear in / dev / sdx?
<fredim> Why is there no line in dmesg
<persia> fredim, You need to attach the SD card to your PC *without* the beagle (unless you have special software to make the Beagle an SD reader, but I don't know of any such software)
<fredim> How do I connect SDcard directly on the notebook/computer, what means?
<fredim> my laptop has the card reader but the computer does
<persia> fredim, Most folk use either a built-in card reader or a USB card reader
<GrueMaster> The beagle won't work until an image is on the SD card.
<fredim> Now I understand, thank you.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: ping
<GrueMaster> pong
<prpplague> GrueMaster: is the kernel defconfig that is being used for the ubuntu panda builds posted somewhere?
<GrueMaster> I have no idea.  lag would know.
<persia> It's in both source and binary packages.
<persia> I'd recommend checking the source
<prpplague> persia: where can i get the source package?
 * prpplague is not an ubuntu person
<GrueMaster> apt-get source <package>
<prpplague> ok, whats the name of the package?
<prpplague> there isn't a git repo somewhere?
<persia> kernel.ubuntu.com has heaps of git repos
 * prpplague looks
<prpplague> persia: thanks
<persia> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-ti-omap4/ has the tarball of the source
<prpplague> ahh ok thanks
<GrueMaster> The source package is linux-ti-omap4-source-2.6.35.
<GrueMaster> That will pull the tarball, any external patches, and the dsc file to build the .deb with.
<GrueMaster> Also, apt-cache show <binary-package-name> will show you the name for the source package.
<persia> (really, it looks stuff up in a database, and downloads all the files from the URL I just posted, but it always has the right place, instead of needing to hunt about)
<persia> GrueMaster, apt-cache show won't work for packages not available on that architecture
<rsalveti> prpplague: tarball is easier than just looking for the config file at the git tree
<rsalveti> as it's broken into common and specific configs depending on the machin
<rsalveti> *machine
<rsalveti> but for omap 4 I believe it should be fine, as it's just one machine...
<rsalveti> 1 sec
<prpplague> rsalveti: yea grabing it now
<rlameiro> is there already some package or script to setup ARM cross compiling toolchain easily on ubuntu?
<rlameiro> that would be awesome :D
<rsalveti> prpplague: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=blob;f=debian.ti-omap4/config/config.common.ubuntu;h=8d46b556e09697138c3a2b8b975c9f519b901856;hb=refs/heads/ti-omap4
<rsalveti> for omap4
<rsalveti> as this kernel supports just one machine, there's only the config.common
<rsalveti> rlameiro: I believe there are packages already for maverick
<rsalveti> hrw|gone: did the work
<rlameiro> rsalveti: really:D
<rlameiro> FTW
<rsalveti> was in a custom repository, but he was going to push it before the freeze
<rsalveti> just don't know if it's compiled already
<rsalveti> probably it is, as we have more builders for i386
<rlameiro> se we can compile the kernel like make CROSS-COMPILE ARM=arm bla bla bla
<rlameiro> ???
<rlameiro> *ARCH=arm
<prpplague> rsalveti: thanks
<rsalveti> rlameiro: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gcc-4.5-armel-cross
<rsalveti> there's also the 4.4 packages
<rsalveti> rlameiro: yep
<rlameiro> WOW that is awesome
<rlameiro> the IGEPv2 comes with a VM for vmware with things almost ready
<rlameiro> it will be awesome to have it already on the repos
<rlameiro> they use ubuntu as their SDK
<rlameiro> 8.04....
<rsalveti> hehe
<rlameiro> what is the best filesystem for the rootfs sd card?
<persia> Depends on the card.
<rlameiro> well, kingstom sdhc
<persia> But typically any journalling filesystem will be fine.
<rlameiro> 4gb
<rlameiro> ext3 or 4?
<persia> I have no idea which FTL is in that (and I doubt it's enough info, FTLs tend to be swapped out within a single product without model changes)
<persia> There should be no benefit to ext3 or ext4 specifically for it being on an SD card, unless you have a very fancy FTL that happens to have ext4 support.
<rlameiro> how can i know that?
<persia> I don't know of any reliable way :)
<rlameiro> :)
<persia> rlameiro, By the way, we tend not to cross-compile stuff: everything in the archive is native-compiled.  If you're working on something, it's worth doing a native-compile test every once in a while, even if you usually cross-compile: we've seen a number of issues where something will cross-compile but not native-compile or vice-versa.
<rlameiro> persia: ok, but that was for the kernel
<rlameiro> compiling kernel natively takes a long time :D
<rsalveti> and it's always handy to have a cross compiler :-)
<persia> rsalveti, Only if your hardware isn't very good :p
<rsalveti> no need to get them from CS is even better
<rsalveti> persia: true, the good thing is that this is going to change probably next year :-)
<rsalveti> panda itself is going to rock already
<persia> People keep saying "This will change".  I purchased a perfectly acceptable-performance laptop running armel about a year ago, but people still talk about the future.
<persia> The key to having it happen is for someone to just do it.
<persia> One of my ARM boxes is 1.2Ghz, which is plenty fast.  Doesn't happen to support Ubuntu, so it runs Debian.
<jayabharath> davidm: ping
<davidm> hi jayabharath
<prpplague> davidm: greetings
<davidm> Board away, thanks
<prpplague> davidm: get your boards picked up?
<davidm> prpplague, yep, Home - TI - FedEx - Home :-)
<prpplague> davidm: did you get washed away?
<prpplague> *cough* sent one to RoHS, and got nada
<davidm> Nope made it back home before this storm blew in
<jayabharath> davidm : good to know you got the board.
<jayabharath> davidm: we were trying to test the audio.. to ensure its working... but could NOT as you came in just on time :(
<jayabharath> its a new board and tested during production so mpoirier_should have no issue
<davidm> jayabharath, thanks for the heads up, I'll let mpoirier know to check it
#ubuntu-arm 2010-09-18
<rlameiro> anyone here has problms with ureadhead?
<persia> I think rsalveti was talking about some issues with it and OOM in the past
<rlameiro> well, it still have that problem
<rlameiro> Im not sure if I used the last rootstock
<rlameiro> I remeber i needed to change some file somewhere, i will dig it again
<persia> I think rsalveti was having the issue with jasper images: maybe rootstock needs the same hack
<GrueMaster> rlameiro: Bug 600359
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600359 in ureadahead (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "ureadahead generating oom messages during boot. (affects: 10) (dups: 1) (heat: 70)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600359
<GrueMaster> Is that what you are referring to?
<rlameiro> yes
<rlameiro> it hangs at boot
<GrueMaster> Hangs?  Which system?
<rlameiro> IGEPv2
<rlameiro> beagle clone with more ram and wireless
<rcn-ee> rlameiro, anything special with your setup? (mine with IGEPv2's factory u-boot and mainline 2.6.35 is solid..)
<rlameiro> i build the kernel 2.6.33.7 and custum rootfs made with rootstock
<rlameiro> this happended to me before
<rlameiro> it hangs at the boot and it doesnt prompt for login
<rlameiro> ahh, and the led is blinking green
<rlameiro> rcn-ee: opps didnt ping you
<rcn-ee> humm weird.. (mine's in the basement so i never see it..)  anything special in that 2.6.33.7?
<rlameiro> well, it had some stuff added for the omap stuff
<rlameiro> its the igepv2's website
<rcn-ee> reference if nothing too special (i have most of the omap stuff in it.): i'm running: http://rcn-ee.net/deb/maverick/v2.6.35.4-l4/linux-image-2.6.35.4-l4_1.0maverick_armel.deb
<rlameiro> does audio works aut of the box?
<rlameiro> rcn-ee: and his it built for the igepv2 board?
<rcn-ee> audio i don't know... video works, one of the igepv2 guys sent me patches when it wasn't working..  otherwise sgx/dspbridge stuff enabled..
<rcn-ee> it's built for all. ;) (beagle, overo, touchbook, igepv2, panda)
<rlameiro> why is it a deb?
<rlameiro> isnt it an uImage file?
<rcn-ee> for rootstock.. ;)
<rlameiro> ohhhh, i need to build a new rootfs
<rlameiro> :D
<rcn-ee> otherwise, dpkg extract, mkimage on vmlinuz.. ;)
<rlameiro> well, the problem will be the same i guess
<persia> .debs are better anyway: they can have pre- and post- install logic, and be removed cleanly :)
<rlameiro> rcn-ee: but will rootstock build and install the modules?
<rlameiro> lol
<rlameiro> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ZavfyW4gZlwJ:thetechshop.org/showthread.php%3F193-Ubuntu-Howto-Fix-ureadahead-problem-on-10-04+how+to+fix+ureadahead&cd=8&hl=pt-PT&ct=clnk
<rcn-ee> yeap, it'll output a vmlinuz-.... and a uIntrd-....  for first boot and the modules wil be installed. (i'm the one who sent ogra the patches for --kernel-image addon to rootstock)
<rcn-ee> that's easy enough, do that first... ;)
<rlameiro> so, i copy the vmlinuz and uIntrd to the boot partition
<rcn-ee> yeap, you'll have to run mkimage... the script plays dumb, since u-boot/omap address isn't 100% of the arm boards...
<rcn-ee> hey persia, are you guys tracking/noticing a lot of oem-config/ubiquity bugs in your armel images?
<persia> I'm not, but I've no idea about others.  I've seen ogra trying to work around some things with jasper and ubiquity and debian-installer changes.
<rlameiro> well, i think i will need to do it your way rcn-ee  :D
<rlameiro> do you have some place explaining the steps?
<GrueMaster> I'm seeing some issues getting the XM to boot into oem-config on the 20100909 image.
<GrueMaster> rcn-ee: ^^^
<rcn-ee> GrueMaster, it just dies with oem user not found, black screen/etc. ;)
<GrueMaster> Been fighting it all day now.
<GrueMaster> Interesting.  My problem is that it just fails to run, or part of it fails.
<persia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bugs?field.tag=armel is the URL for the current set of reported armel/ubiquity bugs.
<rcn-ee> sure rlameiro, where you at with it..
<GrueMaster> Worked fine when I first tested the 20100909 image.
<rlameiro> rcn-ee: well, bette, do you have it in some webpage explained ? :D
<rcn-ee> rlameiro, yeap.. elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu  ;)
<rlameiro> rcn-ee: oki
<rcn-ee> those demo images will work on the igepv_2.. ;) just use the latest setup_sd.sh script..
 * rcn-ee don't you hate when you cant' find that bug/report log browser tab...
<rlameiro> rcn-ee: one problem, I dont have HDMI here for the first boot.
<rlameiro> i run it headless via serial/ssh...
<rcn-ee> ahh crap yeah... i'll have that fixed for the next image.. (defaults ubuntu/temppwd)...
<rcn-ee> GrueMaster, i think that happend between 2.3.18/2.3.19 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/changes
<rlameiro> but if i build it with rootstock will i have the same problem?
<rlameiro> maybe that is my problem now
<rcn-ee> rlameiro, as long as you put a login and password it'll be fine...
<rlameiro> it boots but doesnt give me acces to a console
<rcn-ee> actually it might be, if oem-config was installed..
<rlameiro> maybe it boots but graphical only, i put a password in it
<GrueMaster> rcn-ee: There is a problem with it not running on newer images.  Not sure what it was, but I was told they were working on it.
<rlameiro> brb
<rcn-ee> i'm just doing nightly builds/tests and it's getting worse.. my workaround with 2.3.3 doesn't work anymore either. ;)
<GrueMaster> The last daily image that built was 20100916, but oem-config fails to run.  Prior to that, 20100909 was the last working preinstalled image.
<persia> I thought people said good things about 20100914 at one point
<GrueMaster> It was good for omap4.
<persia> Ah.
<GrueMaster> No omap build.
<rcn-ee> as a plus the next release those should be combined.. (well 2.6.37 based ubuntu)
<persia> The next release is probably .37 or .38, so that's likely.
<rlameiro> rcn-ee: well i went to test it on the Tv and it passed after the "hang" place
<GrueMaster> rcn-ee: Not sure if we will have 1 kernel to rule them all by then.  I know there is active work going on in devicetree, but not sure on status.
<rcn-ee> cool rlameiro that was quick.. ;)
<persia> GrueMaster, one kernel to rule all omap != one kernel to rule all armel
<GrueMaster> Oh.
<rlameiro> but then the screen changed to black with a coursor blinking at the top right corner
<rcn-ee> probally not, but one omap kernel atleast. ;)
 * GrueMaster gives up for the day on beagleXM.  5 reinstalls on three different SD cards, 5 different failures, none reproducible.
<persia> Now, for linux 3.0, one of the goals should be a single build that works on every architecture.
<GrueMaster> that would be...interesting.
<GrueMaster> Maybe if they shift the code to java?
<persia> Yep.  Think about the board initialisation detection phase :)
<rcn-ee> GrueMaster, random... a1 by chance?
<GrueMaster> This is a premee.  P8 board.
<rcn-ee> what 'mpurate=xx' are you using?
<rcn-ee> did you set mem=256 on boot?
<GrueMaster> It worked fine before.  With this image.
<rcn-ee> on my pre production boards, i had to limit them to 800mzh with "mpurate=800" and the first 256 of the 512 of memory...
<GrueMaster> I usually don't muck with the bootargs, except to add serial console.
<rcn-ee> i muck with them all the time.. ubuntu could get a 'unfair' speed bump from lucid to maverick by bumping from the default 500mhz to 720 on the c4's like the part is designed ;)
<GrueMaster> What I am seeing is that sometimes it will boot to gdm before oem-config runs, sometimes parts of oem-config will crash.  Nothing consistant, which suggests memory issues.  Nothing on the serial console.
<rlameiro> rcn-ee: you make boards?
<rcn-ee> sometimes.. (i didn't make the beagle thou)... i do work at a place that sells them.. ;)
<GrueMaster> My job is to test the images as they are.  I usually don't have time to muck with out-of-image settings.
<rcn-ee> which is perfectly allright and better for the end customer
<rcn-ee> but once the voltage scalling patches hit mainline, we need to bump the xm from 500mhz to 1Ghz.. ;)
<GrueMaster> Speed is good.
<GrueMaster> I'd like to see them run at a more usable pace.
<GrueMaster> (at least it would fail faster).  :P
 * GrueMaster thinks 10 hours is enough work for one Friday and wanders off to find a beer.
<ogra_cmpc> wohoo !
 * ogra_cmpc managed to get root on the toshiba ac100
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, how did you do it?.
<ogra_cmpc> there is a tool called rageagainstthecage
<zyga> ;D
<zyga> good name
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, nice machine, it has 0.5GB of memory
<ogra_cmpc> copying that to a partition thats not mounted noexec, running it in a shell will get you a rootshell in the next terminal app you opwn
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, how much did you pay for it?
<ogra_cmpc> nearly 400euro
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, ouch! how long does the battery last?
<ogra_cmpc> 7-8h undr android
<ogra_cmpc> over 100h in standby
<ogra_cmpc> (according to the docs)
<persia> That means ~6 hours under Ubuntu, I'd suggest, based on similar claims from similar hardware I've run Ubuntu on.
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, what SoC does it use?
<persia> 100h is time in sleep, which is nice, but...
<ogra_cmpc> zyga, tegra 250
<ogra_cmpc> dual core a9
<zyga> O_O
<zyga> wow
<zyga> that's a beast
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, but no neon, right?
<ogra_cmpc> sadly less ram than the dev board
<ogra_cmpc> no neon but at least nvidia offers binary #d drivers
<persia> Is it expansible?
<ogra_cmpc> 3D
<ogra_cmpc> no, its a SoC
<ogra_cmpc> probably solderable
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, is ram POP or separate on the board?
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, did you hear about that guy that installed android on the iphone 2G?
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, I have a spare 2G that nobody uses and I though I could try that, and if it works, try to rebuild the stack with linaro toolchain
<zyga> ogra_cmpc, if _that_ would work then we would, kind of, have linaro on the iphone ;-) which is very cool :-)
<persia> Bah.  No keyboard.
<zyga> persia, iphone?
<zyga> persia, yeah but you get serial
<zyga> persia, and running android is probably usable enough
<zyga> persia, for a web tabled of sort
<ogra_cmpc> everzthing on the board is soldered on directly
<ogra_cmpc> includiong the eMMC
<persia> zyga, No little trackball: doesn't that break something?
<zyga> persia, huh? I have no idea what you are talking about
<zyga> persia, are you talking about ac100?
<persia> I thought android UI required a little trackball (having seen lots of touchscreen devices with little trackballs in unusable positions),  That said, I don't actually care much (my interest is only in having consumer HW that runs Ubuntu: especially HW that I can take off my desk.
<zyga> persia, ah
<zyga> persia, no, you don't need that
<zyga> persia, it works quite fine on all samsung phones that don't have that
<persia> Ah, OK.  Wonder why it's stuck in the middle of the device right against the hinge in a bunch of the 4" clamshells at the shops.  Poor Human Interface design, and if it's not required, kinda pointless.
<zyga> persia, probably because it's good for hitting links on websites on crappy first get touchscreens
<persia> zyga, Come and see: it's not usable if you have either large fingers or long fingernails.  After seeing, look at the hands of Japanese consumers ...
<zyga> persia, yeah, I never said it's perfect, but without it the first android devices would likely suck more
<persia> Anyway, not important.  Most of them have only moderate-spec processors, etc.
<zyga> persia, /me wants to go to japan :P
<persia> And now you have an excuse: critical research on human interface design :)
<zyga> persia, next I need a business reason for expenses ;-)
<naveenpenda> hi all i am new in gtk programming..
<naveenpenda> i just started small program for button click
<naveenpenda> how i will know which gtk version is installed in my ubuntu ?
<naveenpenda> is this package can be installed llibgtk2.0-dev and used in any ubuntu-arm? any help is appreciated
<rlameiro> persia: are you there?
<persia> http://git.chris-lamb.co.uk/?p=contentless-ping.git;a=summary
<rlameiro> persia: found issues with jackd /qjackctl on my igepv2
<persia> What issues?  Have you filed the bug?
<rlameiro> not yet
<rlameiro> first of all, pd has some issues with the alsa drivers wit it, so it needs to run over oss backend
<rlameiro> also trying to run qjackctl over ssh with X tunnel i could see that it couldnt lock memory or something, then it crash,
<rlameiro> also it gaves a error saying it doesnt find alsa midi devices
<rlameiro> it shouldnt be a showstopper...
<rlameiro> rebooting now to see if it is the problem
<persia> OK.  Sounds to me like the issue is with alsa, and JACK is just having a hard time because of that.
<persia> My recommendation would be to troubleshoot with aplay and arecord until you have working alsa, and *then* chase pulse.
<rlameiro> persia: it plays with asound
<rlameiro> that was already reported on pd community
<rlameiro> http://puredata.info/docs/developer/BuildingPdForBeagleboard
<persia> I suspect you can sort this with amixer, and if you file a bug with the exact amixer calls required along with the regular sound information script output, it becomes possible to fix the kernel so that you don't need the amixer calls.
<rlameiro> i have sound, and unmutted the mixers
<persia> But when you use `pd -alsa` you get the horrid sound?
<rlameiro> cracles
<rlameiro> yes
<rlameiro> i dont have a way to know what isnt working on the alsa driver
<persia> Would you file a bug about that with `ubuntu-bug puredata` and include a sound sample generated on your machine?
<rlameiro> i just know that puredata can sync the ADC
<rlameiro> I can try :D
<persia> Because there's either an ALSA bug or some PD bug, and randomly switching to use PD-over-OSS-over-ALSA doesn't even begin to address it, nor does that help for other things affected.
<rlameiro> but i dont know if it is a puredata bug
<rlameiro> i think is alsa
<persia> Let's file it, and the testcase against puredata right now.
<rlameiro> ok
<persia> I think mpoirer was looking at audio issues for the omap kernels (although I'm sure he'd like help), so he might appreciate another testcase.
<persia> That is does work with the OSS backend makes me think it is ALSA, but it's exposed in PD, so it could also be something related to the PD porting.
<rlameiro> well it may be, but pd is a lot more demanding over the audio backends
<rlameiro> it demands accurate thing sync etc
<rlameiro> Im installing midori now to file the bug
<rlameiro> persia: do you know a easy way to record the audio output of a programm over the command line?
<rlameiro> something like piping?
<persia> No, but.
<persia> So, if you have the sort of audio hardware that is on the beagle, you can't: anything that claims to do that will capture the audio *before* it gets processed by the hardware.
<rlameiro> well then i need to make it old school then :D
<rlameiro> pipe it with real copper to my laptop :D
<persia> If you have an audio interface that exposes monitor channels, you can record the monitors to see what was playing, but this means two passes through the drivers, so isn't useful to test the drivers in isolation.
<persia> Yes :)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-09-19
<rlameiro> persia: lol, now it doesnt even outputs sound...
<rlameiro> persia here it is
<rlameiro> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1333955/soundtestarmpd.ogg
<persia> rlameiro, Cool.  Please file a bug and attach it, so that folks who can fix it (not me) can have a look.  Please use ubuntu-bug to file the bug *from the beagleboard* as this will collect more useful information.
<rlameiro> well, i am installing apport right now
<rlameiro> a bunch of libs
<rlameiro> persia: what is the best way to see the cpu frq on the command line?
<rlameiro> cpuinfo only shows MIPS
<rlameiro> *BogoMIPS
<persia> I don't know if that's exposed to userspace except as strings: cpuinfo or dmesg output would be my expectations.
<persia> I could be mistaken though: I don't tend to do lots of low-level stuff.
<persia> Probably better to ask that sort of question generally: other folk might have better answers (and I think most ARM folk are familiar with more low-level bits than I)
<rlameiro> well, i made cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rlameiro> i am not eally sure if my processor is really runnig at 720Mhz
<rlameiro> lp #642465
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642465 in puredata (Ubuntu) "Puredata outputs Very bad sound when using ALSA backend (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642465
<rlameiro> persia: done, bug posted
<rlameiro> persia: maybe you could triage it to the relevant teams/persons, i dont know who they are, i notified the ubuntuarmel porters team only
<lag_> Anyone around?
<lool> nope
<lag_> Hi Loic
<lool> Hey, how goes?
<lag_> Meh
<persia> lag, Lots of folks are around: "/names" usually gives you a list.
<lag_> Do you cross compile?
<lool> lag_: Right now I'm enjoying my Sunday, but I cross-compile from time to time, yes
<lag_> :)
<lool> lag_: Anything in particular?  userspace or kernel?
<lag_> I usually build natively, but I want to do some work on the plane
<lag_> Kernel
<lag_> Ubuntu specific
<lag_> I can cross compile
<persia> lag, You clearly need a Netwalker :)
<lag_> But I would like to do it via fdr
<lool> lag_: Cross-compiling the kernel should be relatively easy; cross-compiling the Ubuntu kernel package is not trivial because they enable perf/ which means you need a couple of cross-build libs
<lool> lag_: fdr?
<lool> fakeroot debian/rules?
<lag_> Yeah
<persia> I think the kernel team has a cross-compilation recipe to work around that.
<lag_> But they're offline :)
<lag_> And my plane leaves shortly
<lool> lag_: For kernel packages, just set CROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabi- and it should work with fdr
<persia> yeah, but someone put it in the wiki...
<lag_> That simple eh?
<lag_> :)
<lool> lag_: Yup; even debuild -eCROSS_COMPILE=arm-linux-gnueabi- -aarmel should work
<lag_> I'll give it a go
<lool> lag_: Problem is that you need to set some more vars if you want to replicate debuild or dpkg-buildpackage
<lag_> I'm having issues installing hrw|gone's cross compiler at the moment
<persia> You're using the new shiny in-archive versions?
<lag_> Of the cross-compiler?
<lag_> I'm trying to install them
<persia> Yes, of the cross-compiler
<lag_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lag_>   libgomp1-armel-cross: Depends: gcc-4.5-arm-linux-gnueabi-base (= 4.5.1-7ubuntu1) but 4.5.1-6ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenanceStarter#Cross-compiling%20for%20ARM is the kernel team's recommended way to do kernel cross-compilation on Ubuntu
<lool> lag_: ah that's temporary
<persia> As you know, native compilation should be done for validation, but that can happen when you land.
<lool> lag_: the packages are uninstallable right now
<lool> lag_: This should be fixed before final
<persia> lag, You can work around the temporary issue by working in an i386 chroot (mk-sbuild is a handy way to create one)
<lag_> Boo
<persia> boo?
<lag_> Downloading CodeSourcery
<persia> That's faster than `mk-sbuild --arch=i386 maverick`?
<lag_> make: *** No rule to make target `build-omap4'. Stop.
<lag_> Despite: flavours	= omap4
<dcordes> hello
<persia> hey dcordes
<ajay> hi all, i have IGEP arm board .trying to boot it with ubuntu lucid.
<ajay> but getting error as unsupported signal on HDMI monitor
<dcordes> ajay: Do you run a known working kernel ?
<ajay> yes
<ajay> dcordes, they have given kernel
<dcordes> ajay: What's the known working userspace that will give you working signal on HDMI monitor ?
<ajay> dcordes, i am not getting..
<ajay> dcordes, i have followed all steps as http://free-electrons.com/blog/ubuntu-1004-igepv2/
<dcordes> ok
<ajay> but i dont have null modem cable so directly testing on monitor with hdmi cable
<dcordes> ajay: A very bad approach. You should setup the serial connection
<persia> Well, not necessarily.
<persia> Lots of folks have success with using monitors directly.  The problem is that it's hard to troubleshoot low-level stuff (especially with rootstock) done that way.
<dcordes> ajay: Can you try flashing a known working kernel binary instead of building from a random revision ?
<ajay> after doing google i got in beagle board we need to change bootargs of uboot as ompafb.mode=dvi:hd720
<persia> The correct value for omapfb.mode is decided by the device to which you are connection.
<ajay> but not getting how to..bcoz i am not able to get even uboot propmt
<persia> Don't trust random values for that unless you have the same display
<ajay> persia i have sony bravia tv
<persia> Edit the bootscript (.scr file)
<persia> I don't know the value for a Bravia.
<persia> Does the IGEPv2 output real HDMI, or DVI on an HDMI connector?
<ajay> its real HDMI
<ajay> i am using hdmi to hdmi cable
<persia> Then, yeah, you just need the settings for your monitor (and to set them in your bootscript).
<persia> As dcordes suggests, this would probably be easier if you had a serial connection to investigate :)
<ajay> my system does not have a serial port so any usb to serial port can work with lucid?
<ajay> or need a PCI slot serial port
<persia> Most ought.
<dcordes> ajay: For not having any debug output, you put too many variables. Reduce possible error sources. Download complete tested and known working kernel binary, modules, rootfilesystem.
<ajay> which is better usb to serial or PCI slot
<ajay> dcordes, ok
<persia> Oughtn't matter.  serial is too slow to benefit from alternate connectivity.
<persia> dcordes, Do you happen to know if the lucid omap kernel works on IGEPv2?
<dcordes> persia: Sorry, before I did not hear about that board
<persia> No worries :)
<ajay> dcordes, it is clone of Beagleboard
 * persia wishes rlamiero was around: he has such a board
<dcordes> I was abscent for nearly two weaks and did not follow the development at all. Have there been any critical changes to the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-preinstalled/ ?
<dcordes> I hope the beta freeze is a success
<persia> For maverick?  Heaps.  It mostly works now.
<dcordes>  Ya. sounds good
<persia> There's a couple bits needing tweaking (and I believe one wants something with higher specs than a Beagle C4), but it's getting really close to good enough to release.
<dcordes> I am downloading 20100919 right now. Will apply my set of tweaks and run in on the HD2. Maybe I can find some bugs
<persia> Please file them if you do.  Patches even more welcome :)
<dcordes> Will do
<dcordes> Also need to do further utouch testing
<dcordes> ajay: Have you found prebuilt stuff to test ?
<ajay> dcordes, no they just given source
<ajay> if i want ot change uboot parameter while compilation time where i need to change?
<dcordes> ajay: Do you mean the kernel command line ?
<ajay> yes
<ajay> dcordes, setenv bootargs console=tty0 console=ttyS2,115200n8 root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rootwait ro vram=12M omapfb.mode=dvi:hd720
<dcordes> ajay: There is a kernel configuration option to hardcode cmdline paramters but it's not common. Not a build time thing
<dcordes> ajay: Usually you pass it to the bootloader
<ajay> ok.
<dcordes> Ok that is the kernel command line. Did you copy paste "omapfb.mode=dvi:hd720" parameter from a beagle board cmdline ?
<ajay> dcordes, yes
<dcordes> ajay: That assumes you have the exact same framebuffer ( display) driver as the person uses you copied it from
<ajay> dcordes, not sure i am new to this porting
<dcordes> ajay: The problem is you don't even know if your kernel starts :)
<ajay> dcordes, i will get a null modem cable
<ajay> but have a problem that shall i buy USB-serial or PCI slot serial port connector
<ajay> my system doesnot have serial port
<dcordes> unless you have some leds or so ?
<dcordes> jkridner: and friends (beagle board devs )used to put tested prebuilt kernel binaries so you could test if your hardwarer setup is fine
<dcordes> I bet there is something similar for your IGEP board
<dcordes> get usb serial - less hassle
<persia> ajay, Unless you have some reason to get something special, I'd suggest a one-port serial connection: inexpensive, and easily migrated to other uses in the future.
<dcordes> Be aware that serial is not serial. There are different voltage levels
<ajay> dcordes, which one i should use for getting prompt on minicom
<dcordes> ajay: I don't know your device well. Search for documentation
<ajay> dcordes, it is similar to beagle board
<dcordes> http://www.google.de/#q=igepv2+serial ?
<ajay> dcordes, i am asking for development system should have PCI slot derial oprt or can be usb serial port
<ajay> i have IDC10 to DB9 cable
<dcordes> 11:26 < persia> Oughtn't matter.  serial is too slow to benefit from alternate connectivity.
<persia> ajay, So, I don't know of any RS232 UARTS capable of more than 230,400 bps.  USB is twice that.  PCI is lots more.  In fact, I can't think of *any* interconnect other than IEEE1294 in modern use that is slower.
<persia> And the one on your board is probably 115,200 or slower anyway.
<persia> Err, 1284 (sorry)
<ajay> persia, thanks
<dcordes> Guys I have to run. I will be back once I have tested the recent maverick netbook preinstalled image on my phone (for feedback or to pester you with questions ;) )
<persia> Oh, and I'm completely wrong: USB is 2000 times that fast, and IEEE1284 is 10 times that fast
<ajay> persia, dcordes as well with this board i like to test utouch
<ajay> so can you please suggest me which touch screen 10 or 12 inch i should buy
<ajay> dcordes, persia thanks i am able to get display on TV
<ajay> but i have created filesystem for lucid using rootstock and using kernel 2.6.33.7
<ajay> while booting getting error as no /lib/modules/2.6.28.10/modules.dep file found
<ajay> and getting exit
<ajay> not able to found from where boot kernel is taking as 2.6.28.10
<ajay> is there any way to chang it to 2.6.33.7
<persia> My recommendation would be to adjust flash-kernel to handle your hardware, and then install a packaged 2.6.33.7
<persia> If you want something easier, follow the directions in the article you first linked, create a .deb, install that, and manually copy the kernel and initrd images.
<ajay> persia, i have copied manually uImage config
<ajay> installed all kernel modules to lib/modules/
<ajay> but doubt is why it is looking for 2.6.28.10
<persia> Answer is probably somewhere in your dmesg or syslog
<ajay> hmm but i am not able to get terminal
<ajay> persia, is there any way to describe kernel as 2.6.36.7
<ajay> sorry 2.6.33.7
<ajay> in uboot params
<persia> No idea.
<ajay> persia, about touchscreen to test utouch
<ajay> which manufacturer touchscreen works?
<persia> Again, no idea.
<persia> I remember reading somewhere that it would benefit from "4-finger" touch.
<ajay> persia, yes i got from where it was taking 2.6.28 kernel that is from nand
<ajay> and my kernel is 2.6.33.7 in sdcard
<ajay> i took boot.src content from beagleboard
<ajay> but in http://free-electrons.com/blog/ubuntu-1004-igepv2/ it is mentioned the boot variable and then saved it
<persia> So you adjusted the boot.src, and were able to boot your preferred kernel?
<ajay> its not like auto boot
<ajay> persia, no
<ajay> i adjusted same mentioned above till saveenv
<ajay> added extra flag of ompafb.mode
<ajay> but getting error as unsupported signal
<persia> Sounds to me like you have a working 2.6.28 kernel and a not-working 2.6.33.7 kernel
<persia> Are you sure the value you selected for omapfb.mode matches your screen?  Also, you typed "ompafb.mode" above: are you sure of the spelling?
<persia> 18VABI76S, Now that's an impressive username :)
<ogra_ac> Easy to pronounce at least :)
 * ogra_ac sighs ... installing mono on the ac100 trashes my whole chroot 
<ogra_ac> Silly tomboy
<persia> ogra, Same error as elsewhere, or something else?
<ogra_ac> Habgs at installing mono assemblies
<ogra_ac> *hangs
<ogra_ac> Purging them without a terminal that can copy paste is a pain
<persia> Hrm.  Really need to get the Mono folk faster hardware :)
<jo-erlend> I'm having some difficulties installing Maverick on my igep2. If someone has any experience and a minute, I could really use some help. I'm following the guide on http://labs.igep.es/index.php/How_to_get_the_Ubuntu_distribution#Ubuntu_10.10_.28Maverick_Meerkat_BETA.29. When I try to create the boot.ini by copying and pasting the command, I just get "$: command not found".
<persia> You don't have openssh-server installed yet?
<ogra_ac> Hmm, indeed i could work remotely
<persia> jo-erlend, mkimage isn't found?
<persia> ogra, Makes life lots easier if you can't copy & paste :)
<jo-erlend> persia, mkimage is found, but that's the only output it gives me.
<ajay> persia, i am not sure about ompafb.mode value .
<ajay> but hd720 worked for me when foloowed .src from beagleboard website
<ogra_ac> Persia, prob is that i cant install openssh-server due to the install failures, my apt db is totally screwed atm
<persia> ajay, OK.  maybe that's correct.  I know folks have complained about it not being the same for every display, and so I thought it might be related.
 * ogra_ac tries to dpkg -i
<persia> ogra, dpkg -P is your friend
<ogra_ac> Though i dont really know how i would start it, no upstart :P
<persia> manually?
<ogra_ac> Pain
<persia> upstart just calls stuff.
<ogra_ac> Indeed
<persia> less pain than retyping everything in order to sort it out :p
 * ogra_ac is inclined to give up the chroot idea and rather invest more time into the bootloader
<persia> jo-erlend, "command not found" usually indicates something isn't present.  Are you sure you have an mkimage binary?
<jo-erlend> persia, quite.
<persia> ogra, Please :)
<ogra_ac> Heh
<ogra_ac> I dont want to brick it
<persia> Last time I had an ARM laptop I didn't want to brick and suffered through a less-than-ideal environment, I ended up breaking it before I even got to try, and now I wish I'd bricked it, as then there would at least have been a point.
<persia> jo-erlend, I can't imagine why you'd get that output.  Maybe your path is funny?  Beyond that, I'd suggest grepping the mkimage source to see if you can find any conditions that would result in that output.
 * ogra_ac finally found out why android trashes the wlan at least 
<ogra_ac> Some silly lib hardcodes an echo into proc that suspends the wifi constantly ... i wonder why they do that
<persia> "power saving"?
<ogra_ac> Every 3 seconds ?
<persia> Sure.  if you don't have kernel support for making it sleep when unused, you send a poweroff event every three seconds: if there is traffic, this makes it a bit slower, but users don't notice because they expect a phone to be slow, and it there is no traffic, it saves power.
<ogra_ac> Silly
<persia> If I did it that way (which would involve much kicking and screaming, and possibly whips and chains), I'd probably do it every 2 seconds.
<ogra_ac> Hmm, so i have a loopback vnc session running
 * ogra_ac sees an ubuntu desktop
<rlameiro> :)
<rlameiro> ogra_ac: lp #642465
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 642465 in puredata (Ubuntu) "Puredata outputs Very bad sound when using ALSA backend (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/642465
<ogra_ac> But sadly its absolutely unusable
<persia> ogra, Nice !
<persia> rlameiro, ogra doesn't tend to be too much of an audio guy :)
<ogra_ac> Silly vnc client doesnt really hand teh kbd through
<rlameiro> oh welll
<rlameiro> i can try :D
<persia> rlameiro, Better to just watch the bug: someone interested will likely respond.
<rlameiro> persia: http://cgit.openembedded.org/cgit.cgi/openembedded/commit/?id=4adb2744c8cdc1064b657cdffc4c0f91ff7bf442
<ogra_ac> Does puredata by chance use libmad somewhere ?
<rlameiro> check this out
<persia> In fact, I'll try to confirm once I'm not spending all cycles building.
<rlameiro> seems promising
<persia> ogra, No, but it may be the same class of issue.
<rlameiro> for jack
<ogra_ac> Assembler crack ?
<persia> rlameiro, That's pure crack, unfortunately.  Folk need to focus on making stuff that works for everyone.
<persia> So a better solution would be for JACK to have a more flexible init system, and choose values based on the detected audio interface.
<persia> ogra, Dunno, but possibly.  Doesn't sound like pd is doing math correctly.
<rlameiro> persia: well, it may be also a problem with jack
<rlameiro> it seems related to the capture part of the alsa driver
<persia> And it's all sorts of extra odd that doing a software conversion using ALSA OSS emulation makes it kinda work better.
<rlameiro> but since it is working on recent versions of open embedded, maybe the driver in  ubuntu isnt recent enough?
<rlameiro> could it be that?
<persia> rlameiro, That entire patch consists of some config adjustments, specifically changing the default number of periods, frames per interrupt, and period length.  You can try the same changes with the qjackctl interface.  if that makes it better, cool, but it's not a real issue with JACK (the issue being that JACK always sets the same values, hardcoded in the code, rather than having a flexible config system exposed)
<persia> Could be.  Could be different toolchain settings.  Could be different instruction sets.  Lots of possibilities.  Needs someone to look carefully at why the sound is wrong.
<rlameiro> persia: well i tried that yesterday with no success, i did tried various setting, and they crasshed qjackctl via ssh -X
<persia> You tried the settings in the patch you just linked?
<rlameiro> persia: all but the sample rate....
<rlameiro> persia: its weird also that my USB interface doesnt work also the UA-4FX
<persia> USB interfaces not working is *very* odd.  Please file a bug on that, as usb-audio should *really* be platform independent.
 * ogra_cmpc curses
<ogra_cmpc> soandroid :(
<ogra_cmpc> *so i trashed
<persia> And this is bad why?
<persia> did you brick it, or just break the default OS?
<ogra_cmpc> well, effectively both
<ogra_cmpc> i messed up the sh link
<ogra_cmpc> neither recovery nor booting works
<ogra_cmpc> i still have a bootloader, kernel and initrd i guess
<ogra_cmpc> but no way to access anything
<rlameiro> ogra: do you have a serial debug to the device?
<rlameiro> i dont know wich device it is.. :)
<ogra_cmpc> rlameiro, one without serial debug
<rlameiro> ogra_cmpc: oops, that is kinda bad.... is it a cell phone?
<persia> ogra, Do you have any means to adjust the bootloader, kernel, or initrd?
<ogra_cmpc> persia, no
<ogra_cmpc> else it would boot ubuntu already
<ogra_cmpc> :P
<rlameiro> ogra_cmpc: the only way I see it is search for the UART pins inside the board and then connect it to a serial-usb converter
<ogra_cmpc> rlameiro, there are none
<rlameiro> ogra_cmpc: really???? who makes a board without a serial debug ?????
<persia> rlameiro, This is in a plastic case: a consumer device.
<rlameiro> even the android phones have it inside....
<rlameiro> well, that i know, but it is in there
<persia> ogra, So what happens when you boot it?
<rlameiro> if it is bricked you dont loose to much :D
<ogra_cmpc> persia, bootloader hangs at the toshiba screen
<ogra_cmpc> rlameiro, well, i lose 400euro
<rlameiro> ogra_cmpc: well that is expensive, did you tried to see if the usb subsystem is running when you poweron the device? maybe it haves some way of debugin using usb on a very low level
 * rlameiro rlameiro is dreaming to high
<persia> ogra, Ugh.  Is there a magic keypress for "recovery" that lets you load recovery from SD?
<ogra_cmpc> yes you are
<ogra_cmpc> persia, it can only install toshiba signed update.zip files
<ogra_cmpc> thats all the recovery mode offers
<ogra_cmpc> but even that nees a shell i guess
<ogra_cmpc> *needs
<rlameiro> it may work as soon it detects an signed file
<persia> Make a support request.
<ogra_cmpc> haha
<persia> I suspect there's a way to fix it (might need to be sent in).
<persia> haha?  it7s new enough to still be under warranty.
<rlameiro> warranty already voided persia
<ogra_cmpc> "hello, i bricked a totally locked device that loses all warranty if i root it, can you help me ?"
<persia> No.  "Hello, my new laptop won't turn on anymore...Yes, it's plugged in...Yes, the lights are on...Yes, I've pushed the switch, I only see the Toshiba logo....Could you repeat that RMA code?..."
<ogra_cmpc> (the data partiion still has all the crack tools i used to exploit it)
<persia> And you had to agree to some license saying you wouldn't do that?
<ogra_cmpc> yes
<ogra_cmpc> on first boot
<persia> Oh.  That's annoying.
<ogra_cmpc> it also has a bunch of sticker on the case
<ogra_cmpc> *stickers
<ogra_cmpc> saying that the warranty is only valid with the unmodified preinstalled os
<persia> So even if you install stuff from the Toshiba store... ?  Oh my.
<ogra_cmpc> there is no toshiba store :P
<ogra_cmpc> thats the funniest bit about the preinstalled stuff
<ogra_cmpc> it has a special marker app preinstalled ... which has no apps in it
<ogra_cmpc> hmm, so i did a failed dd of the eMMC
<ogra_cmpc> i wonder if i can pull something out of that, the beginning of the img file should be fine
<ogra_cmpc> and i suspect it is what carries the bootloader
<ogra_cmpc> aha
<ogra_cmpc> partition1 in the img file starts at block 33
<ogra_cmpc> so i guess 0-33 is bootloader stuff
 * ogra_cmpc wishes he could just access the eMMC directly somehow
<rlameiro> How can I force a USB detection?
<rlameiro> it doesnt appears on dmesg..
<rlameiro> my board isnt dettecting my usb sound card at all
<rlameiro> well, it dont recognizes my usb hub neither my sound interface
<rlameiro> maybe it only detects USB devices at boot time
<rlameiro> how can i force usb detection
 * rlameiro is feeling like devil advocate....
<ogra_cmpc> re-plug it
<ogra_cmpc> udev should detect it
<rlameiro> ogra_cmpc: it didnt
<rlameiro> I rebooted the machine now
<rlameiro> ogra_cmpc: well, now i pluged in the sound device and it disconnected the usb hub
<rlameiro> "usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 2"
<rlameiro> last dmesg enty
<rlameiro> *entry
<ajay> hi while testing tv with igep board i did a mistake that uboot.src i changed and in that i wrote saveenv with different parameter
<ajay> now i am not getting display on tv
<rlameiro> my board isn't autodetecting devices, how can i force it to detect them?
<armin76> -f
<armin76> :D
<rlameiro> trying to play using my usb audio interface with aplay shows errors something about sample rate, and with alsaplayer it outputs this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/496584/
<hrw|gone> lag: armel cross compiler packages are broken now - fixed versions are on a way
<ogra_cmpc> hrw|gone, heh, he said he was about to board a plane and wanted to use the compiler there
#ubuntu-arm 2011-09-12
<twb`> Is there an easy way to determine which /usr/bin/qemu-X-static corresponds  to a "debian --print-architecture" architecture string?  e.g. armhf -> arm, amd64 -> x86_64
<twb`> Plan B is just to copy in qemu-*-static and hope for the best.
<tmzt> twb`: wouldn't it be -cpu as a command line option
<twb`> Well, I'm not actually on armhf at the time, so I don't think I can ask dpkg
<infinity> twb`: Perhaps dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_GNU_CPU?
<infinity> twb`: Although, if you want to know without being able to run the native arm dpkg, that could be more entertaining.
<twb`> Let me show you the actual code...
<twb`> http://paste.debian.net/129496/  (the QemuUserEmulation bit)
<twb`> IOW I want to know before I can execute arm code
<infinity> twb`: dpkg-architecture -aarmhf -qDEB_HOST_GNU_CPU
<infinity> twb`: And might want to 2>/dev/null to ignore the whining about gcc mismatches.
<infinity> twb`: Assuming that qemu-$arch-static matches the GNU CPU types, that should do it for you.
<twb`> Ah, thanks
<travalas> so running ubuntu 11.04, my beagle board doesn't turn on the usb bus.  but this works fine with angstrom. thoughs?
<infinity> travalas: Try the latest oneiric kernel.  I vaguely recall some known issues surrounding USB on beagle.
<travalas> where would I look for that kernel?
<infinity> travalas: http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.0.0-11-omap_3.0.0-11.17_armel.deb
<travalas> thanks
<twb`> lilstevie: what happens if you do "make localyesconfig" and "make localmodconfig" from inside a running TF101?
<lilstevie> twb`: hmm
<lilstevie> twb`: I have only done make uImage from inside a running TF101
<twb`> You don't have to actually build the image there, that just generates the .config
<lilstevie> hmm
<lilstevie> well IDK
<twb`> I do it on x86_64 and it's handy for getting mostly-right localized/hw-specific .config
<twb`> I'd check myself but I left the TF101 at home
<twb`> Why is both MACH_PICASSO and MACH_TF101 set?
<lilstevie> in the 2.6.38.3 kernel it is set because the guy who did it wove tf101 stuff into picasso
<lilstevie> not only that is it is common place on these tegra devices
<lilstevie> the asus defconfig has both MACH_HARMONY and MACH_VENTANA set
<twb`> Hum.
<twb`> Kernel config is pretty overwhelming these days
<twb`> I end up doing things like grep -r --include Kconfig
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> heh
<twb> lilstevie: remind me; what doesn't work when booting via u-boot?
<lilstevie> in the boot process or after boot
<twb`> Whatever you were saying was needed to boot your CrOS kernel
<lilstevie> no I mean, what is broken of u-boot or once you are in userland :p
<twb`> either
<twb`> both
<lilstevie> ok, most of the u-boot env is broken
<twb`> "What's the downside of using CrOS + u-boot"
<lilstevie> without attaching to the serial port you have 0 interactivity with u-boot apart from boot.scr
<lilstevie> you must use an MBR layout on the emmc
<lilstevie> and the MBR part must start at a set address
<twb`> That's not so bad considering I have no interaction with the default bootloader except "use LNX" vs "use SOS"
<lilstevie> yeah well it is less
<lilstevie> :p
<lilstevie> cause you don't even have that
<lilstevie> well, I mean you can run a cascase boot
<lilstevie> so like test dock usb, dock SD emmc
<lilstevie> µSD is broken too
<lilstevie> u-boot does not see the card
<lilstevie> so that is u-boots limitations set out
<lilstevie> as for the kernel, it is mostly fine
<lilstevie> wifi works with network manager
<twb`> "connect serial port" as in open the case and connect to to a jumper header, or like the USB to 40-pin cable?
<lilstevie> well I haven't traced out the serial port yet
<lilstevie> I am certain it plumbs out on the 40pin connector somewhere
<lilstevie> just no idea where
<twb`> So it would mean getting a 40-pin plug and wiring that up to a 9-ping serial port?
<twb`> *9-pin
<lilstevie> well just 3 pins are needed
<lilstevie> tx, rx and common ground
<lilstevie> when I say serial, I mean UART :)
<twb`> k
<twb`> I could live with that if I could tell uboot to try booting off the dock's SD card first, and then fall back to the eMMC
<twb`> That way, I could put a complete kernel and rootfs rescue image on an SD card
<lilstevie> yeah, just build it in to your scripting
<lilstevie> I have a small patch which uses some space on emmc for environment variables too :)
<twb`> I've used systems that have u-boot preinstalled, I haven't installed it before tho
<lilstevie> heh
<twb`> Do you build a uboot image and then nvflash --download it to the EBT partition?
<lilstevie> no
<lilstevie> it can only be placed in with a --create
<lilstevie> nvflash will not write EBT at any other time
<twb`> Because nvflash is retarded?
<lilstevie> probably
<lilstevie> Don't know if mini/updater prevent it
<lilstevie> or if it is just some retardation from nvflash
<lilstevie> anyway, back to  kernel
<lilstevie> with the u-boot kernel most things work
<lilstevie> in fact nearly everything works
<lilstevie> except the TSP is inverted
<lilstevie> and clocking is a little off
<lilstevie> so from time to time the framebuffer corrupts when using acceleration
<lilstevie> and unexplained slowdowns occur
<twb`> What determines if a kernel is u-boot compatible vs. ASUS(?) compatible?
<lilstevie> it seems to be a memory map issue
<lilstevie> I have been far too busy with uni to properly track it down
<twb`> What are you studying?
<lilstevie> education
<twb`> Man, that's a gruelling career
<lilstevie> heh
<ogra_> janimo, back from vacation ?
<janimo> ogra_, hello, back
<janimo> looking into the mx53 scripts now
<ogra_> janimo, do we have anything for mx5 already ?
<ogra_> bah i type to slow :)
<janimo> I'll send you a post-boot script for debian-cd later today
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> that should be all we need
<janimo> later some changes to jasper as resize needs to deal with the partitioning that is not like on omap
<ogra_> k
<janimo> but I still need to check as linaro media create and the factory image that came with the board have slightly different partition layouts
<ogra_> k, we need to get it in today (and working)
<ogra_> freeze starts later today
<lilstevie> ogra_: do you know where persia id hiding?
<lilstevie> is even
<ogra_> lilstevie, at home i guess, not sure
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> haven't seen him lately
<ogra_> diwic, do you know any good spectrum analyzer SW in the archive (i got that new set of speakers and want to get all the room related issues fixed)
<diwic> ogra_, hmm, no I'm afraid not - I mean, audacity sure has one if you just want to see the frequency spectrum of a recorded wave file
<diwic> ogra_, but maybe you're after something more sofisticated?
<ogra_> nah, i need something that takes a mic and outputs a sweep through my speakers
<ogra_> and generates the frequency spectrum from that ... so i can see wheer the speakers are lacking
<ogra_> and adjust accordingly
<ogra_> i can do that with my ears, but only to a certain level :)
<diwic> ogra_, hmm, haven't heard of such an app. My receiver has one built in, so I've just used that.
<ogra_> yeah, mine too ... but that doesnt work well for the subwoofer and base frequencies
<ogra_> finding the right position in the room for it to eleminate resonances etc
<gildean> if you happen to find such a software, i'm interested in hearing how it works out
<ogra_> i have a very bad room here and i think there are some bad peaks around 30Hz
<gildean> i also have some ypao-crap built in the amplifier
<ogra_> if i try to fix that "by ear" i will never stop to experiment :)
<ogra_> ah, you got a yamaha then
<gildean> yeah
 * ogra_ is planning to upgrade the amp too ... are you satisfied with yamaha ?
<gildean> yes
<gildean> i've had it for the past 6 years now
<gildean> still working perfectly
<ogra_> i'm considering the a810 ... but i'm undecided, there are also some good marantz ones in that area
<ogra_> and they look a lot better :)
<gildean> the sound is balanced and works nicely with my b&w speakers
<ogra_> the onkyo 508b i have atm is really disappointing since i have speakers that are bigger than plastic cups
<ogra_> it doesnt really manage to replicate the details properly unless i turn very loud
<gildean> you should also check out the denon models in the pricerange too
<gildean> ah, and one important point is phono-in
<ogra_> none of them gets above 100W
<gildean> as in if you need one, most amps don't have one anymore
<ogra_> and i dont need phono in, my LPs are all turned into flac already
<ogra_> and i also have a pretty good hifi system (i rarely use) i could use to lead my luxman pre-amp through to the surround amp if needed
<hrw> ogra_: with ac100 you are using nvflash to flash it?
<ogra_> hrw, for the first flashing operation, yeah, later (with teh flashed kernel booted) you can flash locally
<lilstevie> ogra_: so same as me for the tf
<ogra_> would be cool if someone would write an android installer :)
<lilstevie> would be
<lilstevie> but meh
<lilstevie> not going to happen on my device
<ogra_> something that just grabs the boot.img and goes into flash mode
<ogra_> same here
<lilstevie> I need to modify the flash layout
<ogra_> why is that ?
<lilstevie> because the original layout is a pita
<ogra_> should be possible though, there are howtos for the ac100
<lilstevie> boot.img and recovery.img are not within the fs per se
<hrw> ogra_: on device flashing is via mtd subsystem?
<lilstevie> like the partition table covers a certain portion and boot and recovery are not within it
<ogra_> hrw, eMMC
<ogra_> its juts a partition
<hrw> ah
<ogra_> and you can just dd an image you created with abootimg to it
<lilstevie> yeah I cant
<lilstevie> I need to package into an nvidia blob
<lilstevie> dd to a staging partition
<lilstevie> then run through a reboot which flashes it into the correct place
<ogra_> phew, why ?
<ogra_> there is code that enables you to see the LNX and SOS partitions from the kernel
<lilstevie> becuase of how asus implemented the flash layout
<lilstevie> and our device does not use tegraparts
<ogra_> not at all ?
<ogra_> i thought all tegras use the partition table offset in the tegra sd code
<ogra_> tegrapart is just to make them visible afaik, theoretically you should have all bits in the kernel already
<lilstevie> they use tegra parts for the very minimum
<lilstevie> but there is certainly nothing in the kernel to make any of it visable
<lilstevie> or to use it
<lilstevie> because at a kernel level everything the kernel needs is within the GPT
<lilstevie> ogra_: anyway it is a pain of an implementation
<lilstevie> I move the kernels, and tack on my partition for ubuntu
<lilstevie> which gnu parted cant do (work on the partitions that is)
<rbasak> I want to mess with the initrd on the pandaboard, eg. move the root filesystem around. On a normal system I'd run update-initramfs and maybe update-grub as necessary. What do I need to do here to cope with u-boot, to update the u-boot partition with the new initrd?
<ogra_> rbasak, the same minus update-grub
<ogra_> rbasak, though, do you want to actually change the initrd content ?
<ogra_> or just the cmdline
<rbasak> ogra_: I want to change the fstab entry for the root partition, so I think that needs to get duplicated into the initrd
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> initrds dont use fstab internally
<ogra_> you want your root= setting on the cmdline to point to the right uuid
<rbasak> oh, just the kernel cmdline?
<ogra_> thats all you need to change
<ogra_> there should be a /boot/boot.script file, edit it and just run sudo flash-kernel
<ogra_> (you could run update-initrsamfs toon it calls flash-kernel in the end, if you only want to memorize one command ;) )
<rbasak> aha
<rbasak> ok, I know why I want to update the initrd
<rbasak> It's for /conf/conf.d/cryptroot
<rbasak> (I always assumed that fstab and crypttab were copied to the initrd, but it looks like update-initramfs generates /conf/conf.d/cryptroot instead)
<rbasak> so flash-kernel will update the FAT initrd file with the one in /boot?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> as well as vmlinuz and boot.script
<GrueMaster> rbasak: Morning.  Anything I can do to help?
<rbasak> hi GrueMaster
<rbasak> I'm poking with LUKS right now
<rbasak> It seems to work for non-system partition stuff just fine
<GrueMaster> afaik, the easiest way to configure it is at install time.
<GrueMaster> Which means using the netinstall image.
<rbasak> Only note is that if using /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab to mount something on boot, then the prompt for the passphrase isn't very clean over serial (it echoes the passphrase in plaintext and kernel messages appear async over the top)
<GrueMaster> And installing to USB.
<rbasak> Ah OK, I'll switch to the netinst image then
<GrueMaster> oops.  That's not good.
<GrueMaster> Although at least it is harder to hack.  Hard to get a man in the middle with a serial console.
<ogra_> heh
<rbasak> :-)
<rbasak> What will be the recommended/supported boot method? Serial only? Or via USB keyboard + monitor or something?
<rbasak> (or both?)
<ogra_> we default to serial atm iirc
<GrueMaster> For server, serial console.  For desktop, KVM.
<rbasak> Also I think GrueMaster just answered this - I was going to ask whether we would support encrypted root via the installer or not, since the pre-installed image didn't give me an option. But I think the answer is to use netboot :)
<ogra_> you would need to modify the cmdline before first boot to change that to monitor
<rbasak> It doesn't need a man in the middle at the moment, just a man over the shoulder :-P
<rbasak> I've been using http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-preinstalled/current/ so far - where do I get the netinst image from?
 * rbasak has just hunted through ubuntu-server/
<ogra_> well, a good over-the-sholder-man doesnt need to see the cleartext, he can guess from the keys you press ;)
<rbasak> For server I made a keyscript that required a USB key to be inserted (back in Hardy)
<rbasak> Never got round to contributing it though :-/
<GrueMaster> The netinstall images are here:  http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/oneiric/main/installer-armel/current/images/omap4/netboot/
<GrueMaster> However, if you use them I recommend a different approach than using the img file for now.
<ogra_> DYO image :)
<GrueMaster> bug 806751 will prevent you from finishing.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 806751 in debian-installer "Boot partition on SD is too small on omap/omap4" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806751
<ogra_> luckily NCommander is back today to work on that :)
<GrueMaster> So you need to download these files (in order) to an SD with a fat partition >30M:  MLO, u-boot.bin, uImage, uInitrd, boot.scr-serial (rename to boot.scr).
<GrueMaster> Yes, he should have it fixed this week.
<rbasak> In order?
<GrueMaster> Well, MLO needs to be first.
<GrueMaster> Specifically.
<rbasak> First on a fresh FAT partition so it ends up at the beginning?
<GrueMaster> Bug in the boot rom and how it looks at the fat table.
<GrueMaster> yes.
<rbasak> OK, understood
 * rbasak hopes that the vfat driver is deterministic in this regard :-P
<GrueMaster> So if you have an SD with server preinstalled already on it, just run "sudo mkfs.vfat -F 32 <SD Part 1>"
<GrueMaster> Then mount and copy the files, MLO being first.
<rbasak> OK I've done that. Before I try booting this, I'd like to remove the second partition on SD now and install to a USB disk instead - will that work?
 * rbasak tries it
<GrueMaster> Don't worry about the second partition.  It will be ignored.
<rbasak> It booted, installing now
<rbasak> Does anyone else's pandaboard whistle?
<rbasak> Actually it appears to be the PSU
<GrueMaster> interesting.
<rbasak> I once had a cheap replacement laptop PSU that did that and it made the touchpad not work properly when using it
 * rbasak wonders if he has a dodgy PSU
<prpplague> rbasak: many cheap "wall-warts" are nothing more than a rectifier, cheap transformer, and a 7805
<prpplague> rbasak: without proper impedence matching and filtering you can get a audible frequency Oscillation
 * GrueMaster is using an old AT power supply with something like 30A on the  5V rail.  No problems so far.
<ogra_> stop welding your pandas dude !
<GrueMaster> Heh.  I've even thought of installing a solar panel outside to run my panda stack from.
<GrueMaster> (living in Oregon has pretty much dashed that thought, though.
<ogra_> well, if you accidentially shorten the right pins with a screwdriver, you might need a new screwdriver in such a setup :)
<hrw> GrueMaster: I recently burnt old ATX psu
<GrueMaster> ATX power supplies are easy to fry.  They usually melt down in order to protect the $1 fuse they have built in.
<GrueMaster> Plus a lot of them require a fair load on the 12v rail for the 5v rail to be stable.
<rbasak> The install worked, but on reboot nothing after "Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel." - at a guess it's not configured for console output?
<gildean> also AT-powers have a real power-switch
<rbasak> GrueMaster: yeah the original boot.scr-serial had a console=ttyO2... line in it, the installer has replaced it and put nothing. I could fix this manually by replacing the file I suppose?
<GrueMaster> That is only usefull if you want to see the kernel boot messages.  It should still boot with a login prompt on serial.
<rbasak> I see nothing after two minutes. I'd like to see the kernel boot message to see what's up.
<rbasak> The USB disk keeps powering down. It does that when on my laptop as well - evidently by default the power save is quite aggressive. I hope that's not affecting it.
<GrueMaster> Try hitting enter on the serial console.  Sometimes I have to do that to get a login.
<rbasak> No joy
<rbasak> It's not really been hitting the USB disk enough to convince me that it's even booting
<GrueMaster> If that fails, you will need to manually edit the boot.scr on the SD from your desktop.  I'll walk you through it.
<GrueMaster> (and bear with me.  I have an IRC lag from my overloaded server).
<GrueMaster> Is your usb drive powered separately, or from the panda?
<rbasak> Powered separately
<rbasak> I've got the SD mounted on my desktop. boot.scr is binary, though I can edit the ascii part with vim
<GrueMaster> Hmmm.  Ok, lets edit the boot.scr.  First, do "dd bs=1 skip=72 if=boot.scr of=boot.script.
<rbasak> OK, boot.script now looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/687735/
<GrueMaster> Then you can edit boot.script to add "console=ttyO2,115200" and "earlyprintk=ttyO2,115200".
<GrueMaster> Delete "quiet splash".
<rbasak> OK done
<rbasak> Now stick those 72 bytes at the front again I suppose?
<GrueMaster> Save and exit.
<GrueMaster> Yes.  Use "mkimage -A arm -O linux -T script -C none -d boot.script boot.scr"
<GrueMaster> If you don't have mkimage installed, install u-boot-mkimage.
<GrueMaster> That's it.
<rbasak> It wanted u-boot-tools rather than u-boot-mkimage, but working now
<rbasak> and...aha!
<rbasak> I got the kernel output
<rbasak> Of course it was asking for the passphrase :-)
<GrueMaster> ok
<GrueMaster> heh
<rbasak> No plaintext echo problem this time. I need to see if that's a initrd vs. normal init prompt thing or a netinst-fixes-it thing
<GrueMaster> Cool.  Also, you might try removing early printk, and adding quiet & splash to see how much you need for it to still come up.  If all we need is a console= line, then we can add that.
<rbasak> It seems to die when my usb drive powers down. Looks like a separate issue I better tackle first, as I only get about a minute at a login otherwise
<rbasak> I'll work out what the minimum required is for the passphrase prompt after that
<NCommander> ogra_: indeed, I'm working on it (and did some work on it on Sunday). I already can feel the madness setting in
<rbasak> GrueMaster: OK, it works with quiet spash and no early_printk - ie. only console= is required. For a full disk encrypted from the installer, apart from that it works including using *s for echoing the passphrase as it is entered. If I manually add a non-root partition to crypttab and fstab, then it works but echoes the plaintext bad and generally pollutes the console during passphrase input.
<ppisati> can anyone check what's going on with actinidiaceae?
<ppisati> buildlog has not been updated for a while
<rbasak> GrueMaster: so that's basic functionality. Any need for stress/benchmarking? I presume I need to write this up and automate the testing?
<GrueMaster> rbasak: Thanks, good work.  For now, if you can just write up the steps to get it enabled, we will be working on automation between Beta 2 and UDS-P (possibly unitl P-A1).
<GrueMaster> Goal for now is to do a once through and flush out any issues (like the console=).
<GrueMaster> File a bug against debian-installer that states that console= line needs to be added when doing a serial console install.
<rbasak> OK, writeup at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/QA/Server I assume?
<GrueMaster> I wonder if it needs to be there regardless.  Did yhe passphrase prompt come up on the monitor at all?  (If you didn't test it, no worries).
<rbasak> I didn't test it. I don't have the the right lead to hook up a monitor
<GrueMaster> yes, that is the correct link, thanks.
<rbasak> I suspect it asks on whatever the console is
<GrueMaster> I'll test it further after Beta 2 with a KVM enabled system to verify.  Might require a different cmdline to enable monitor out.
<GrueMaster> rbasak: I marked the Test LUKS under server-o-arm-image-qa as done per your results.  Thanks again for the help.
<rbasak> GrueMaster: No problem, pleased to get into something arm server related. I'm off now, I'll write up the results and file the bug against debian-installer in the morning.
<SysTom> Is there an ubuntu-server build I can get hold of? (Pandaboard)
<GrueMaster> SysTom: The official latest release is Oneiric Beta 1, found here:http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/beta-1/  Daily builds are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily-preinstalled/.  You can also do a netinstall from http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/oneiric/main/installer-armel/current/images/omap4/netboot/, but be aware of bug 806751.  netinstall is for installing to either USB or iSCSI (both have been tested, iSCSI still has a
<GrueMaster> post-install bug).
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 806751 in debian-installer "Boot partition on SD is too small on omap/omap4" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/806751
<GrueMaster> iSCSI bug is 838809.
<GrueMaster> sigh.  Bug 838809
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 838809 in Ubuntu Oneiric "authenticated and unauthenicated iscsi clients fails to complete boot" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838809
<SysTom> GrueMaster: thanks :)
<SysTom> GrueMaster: How's it looking, I assume it's a lot light on resources?
<GrueMaster> Well, imagine running a server instance on your cell phone.
<GrueMaster> Other than the lack of SATA, it really isn't bad.
<GrueMaster> What type of server are you planning?
<SysTom> Just having a play at this time tbh
<GrueMaster> If you just want to see what it feels like, download the preinstalled image and boot it from SD.  If you are doing anything that involves more disk i/o, you need a usb drive (much faster).
<SysTom> Interesting
<SysTom> I have a spare USB drive here
<SysTom> What's the method for preparing a USB stick for the netboot edition (http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/oneiric/main/installer-armel/current/images/omap4/netboot/)
<GrueMaster> The netboot edition still boots from SD, but the rootfs can be installed on USB.  You need an SD with a primary fat 32 (LBA) partition marked bootable.  The first file should be MLO from the netboot directory.
<GrueMaster> The next files should be: u-boot.bin, uImage, uInitrd, and boot.scr-serial (for serial console) or boot.scr-fb (for keyboard/monitor installation) renamed to boot.scr.
<GrueMaster> Unfortunately, there is a bug in the installer (see above) that prevents you from using the boot.img files.
<SysTom> Ah ok, thanks for the info- certainly something to look into
<GrueMaster> Also, be aware that it pulls a lot of files across the internet.  Depending on your network connection, the ports.ubuntu.com mirror may be a big bottleneck, and there are no mirrors (unless you have your own).
<GrueMaster> Let me know if you run into issues.  I have been doing netinstalls since Alpha 2.
<SysTom> Thanks GrueMaster
<NCommander> GrueMaster: ogra_ infinity need a sanity check before I upload http://paste.ubuntu.com/687934/
<GrueMaster> From what I can tell, this looks sane.
<NCommander> GrueMaster: uploading then
<GrueMaster> Will test first thing in the morning.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-09-13
<twb`> lilstevie: hey, I think I must be doing it wrong; I'm trying to get into the SOS (single) kernel
<twb`> With the system completely off, I hit voldn+power, and it pops up saying "press volup to confirm" with some android icons in the middle of the screen
<twb`> At that point, no matter what I hit, it seems to boot into the LNX kernel -- at least I assume it's LNX not SOS, because X comes up
<twb`> nm, I misread the message.
<twb`> I have to hit power+voldn, then click voldn, then click volup
<twb`> Except that STILL didn't work, WTF, why is X still there
<twb`> So if you're curious, what I'm *now* trying is to copy the debian armhf rootfs onto a USB key, then put that on the TF101 as a chroot.  And in *there* to do "make localyesconfig" and see what happens
<twb`> localmodconfig turns off all the CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_*=m's
<twb`> localyesconfig has no effect
<twb`> I guess they aren't very useful unless you're running them on a kernel that's more like Debian/Ubuntu default, where almost everything is =m
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> did you make sure your kernel command line on SOS is single
<twb`> i think so
<twb`> lilstevie: do you find you have an area of brightness near the dock connector, mostly noticable when the entire screen is set to #000 ?
<lilstevie> twb`: that is due to the backlight layout
<twb`> OK, so it's not just mine is defective
<lilstevie> there are 4 spots around the screen which are noticeably brighter
<twb`> I half-suspected it was normal; I'll live with it
<lilstevie> it's cause the screen is sidelit rather than having a backplane that lights up
<twb`> Can you selectively turn off some of those when your window is only e.g. in the top-left of the screen, to save power? :-)
<twb`> Ref. Flinn and Satyanarayanan, (2004)
<lilstevie> lol
<lilstevie> no
<lilstevie> it is all or nothing
<twb`> Just checking
<twb`> Since there's no rotating HDD, backlight and LCD will be some of the biggest power consumers
<lilstevie> they are the biggest consumers :)
<twb`> Especially if you find some way to power down the RF modules when they're not actively used
<lilstevie> well bt isn't powered up if you don't load it
<lilstevie> but both wifi and bt are rfkill compat
<twb`> Does NM proactively power them down by default?
<lilstevie> nm doesn't touch the wifi
<lilstevie> on 2.6.36
<lilstevie> cause it is incompatible
<twb`> on .36 "ip a" can't even see the wifi
<lilstevie> but without an active scan working you cant scan :p
<lilstevie> I get damn good battery life on mine though
<lilstevie> I use about 10% per hour
<lilstevie> all times
<lilstevie> because of lack of suspend
<twb`> So about 10 hours on ubuntu, with no real effort to tune/rice it?
<lilstevie> 20
<lilstevie> 100% dock 100% tf
<twb`> Wow, that's MORE than asus quoted
<twb`> I was expecting more like 10hours since they quote 16
<twb`> I guess that's because android has all that phone-home spyware huh ? ;-)
<twb`> So anyway, any idea why "ip a" and "rfkill" can't see wifi with the .36 kernel you provided?
<twb`> *kernel and rootfs
<lilstevie> because the driver is stuffed
<lilstevie> like most bcm4329 drivers
<lilstevie> androids method of rfkilling the wifi is to unload its module
<twb`> OK
<infinity> Which is decidedly effective.
<twb`> Pfft
<twb`> Only if rmmoding it also powers it down
<lilstevie> well it unloads the firmware
<lilstevie> :p
 * twb` sighs
<lilstevie> more specifically it triggers the reset gpio
<twb`> Of COURSE there's a firmware blob, how silly of me
<infinity> Yeah.  It was actually the only good way I had (short of rebooting) to "reset" an ath9k on a netbook here.
<twb`> 9k doesn't have blobs
<lilstevie> trimslice has blobs too
<lilstevie> for both its eht and wifi
<twb`> I know because 9k works OOTB on debian
<twb`> Which as the FSF "has finally taken a step towards being a free operating system, by removing binary blobs from its kernels"
<lilstevie> that doesn't mean the blobs aren't slipstreamed into it :p
<twb`> :-P
<lilstevie> in /lib/firmware
<twb`> Only if you enable non-free/restricted section
<twb`> That's why iwl (intel) wifi doesn't work OOTB on debian, but does on Ubuntu
<infinity> Not sure I claimed ath9k had a blob.
<infinity> Just that rmmodding was an effective solution to getting it to unbork itself.
<twb`> Sorry, that was me misreading
<twb`> Does TF101 (Tegra 2) speak Thumb EE?  If so, and I'm compiling a custom kernel specifically for that device, is there any reason *not* to enable CONFIG_ARM_THUMBEE?
<lilstevie> twb`: I enabled it once and it wouldn't compile
<twb`> OK
<lilstevie> but yes tegra2 does speak thumb
<lilstevie> just not ENON
<lilstevie> er
<lilstevie> NEON
<twb`> thumb, thumb2, thumbee, thumb2-ee, or what?
<lilstevie> at least thumb and thumb2
<lilstevie> :p
<lilstevie> what ever is in the A9 mandate
<ppisati> NCommander: ping
<twb`> lilstevie: what's tegra PWM do?
<ppisati> anyone using the panda board attached to an hdmi video? i'm missing some packages to make it work...
<janimo> ogra_, around?
<janimo> ppisati, by hdmi video you mean a monitor via hdmi cable?
<janimo> I don't think that needs special packages
<ppisati> janimo: yep
<ppisati> janimo: uhmmm
<ppisati> janimo: is your panda attached to an hdmi monitor?
<ppisati> janimo: and are you running latest kernel?
<ogra_> janimo, just finishing my mail, then i'll get to debian-äcd
<twb`> lilstevie: it's annoying that when the screen blanks (like, DPMS), the only way to unblank it is hitting the power button -- you can't unblank it from the keyboard or touchscreen
<ogra_> janimo, sigh, so even if i add the code, we cant build test images, cross your fingers the archive skew vanishes today
<ogra_> janimo, does the mx5 actually need a fat partition to boot ?
<janimo> ogra_, that's how the linaro image does it
<ogra_> (code looks good, happy to merge it)
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> then let me merge
<janimo> ogra_, if uboot knows about other FS types it may not be needed
<janimo> ogra_, there's a raw non-fs area where bootloader is loaded from
<janimo> and depending on what that can do the rest of the process is up to it
<ogra_> well, depends which device you bukd for i guess, i think the efikas can boot from /boot on ext2
<janimo> so I think uboot at fixed locaion then usbboot or whatever uboot is capable of should work
<janimo> ogra_, ah this is quickstart only, I am not aware of any other mx53 board
<ogra_> right, thats a good start
<janimo> I'd be happy though if this code worked for mx51 and older boards too
<ogra_> depends if the u-boot works on it
<janimo> ppisati, I only connect the monitor via hdmi, and only when I need to test graphics (GLES)
<janimo> ppisati, my connection is flakey sometimes it works, most times not
<janimo> may be a timing issues
<janimo> sometimes restarting the monitor helps
<janimo> ppisati, what I usually found is it works better - almost always maybe - with stock images, not ones which I meddled with and upgraded
<janimo> so stock latest linaro Ubuntu LEB for panda booted up fine in X
<janimo> ogra_, ah indeed, those may be redboot only.
<ogra_> well, there is a u-boot that supports them
<ogra_> but no idea if thats the one we use :)
<janimo> ogra_, then we couild look into it once mx53 works, likely in P
<ogra_> as long as the quickstart works its fine i'd say
<janimo> if there is demand from users. I have no idea how popular those boards are
<janimo> ogra_, which package is holding us up today?
<janimo> is that why ac100 for today is not published?
<twb`> What does "ld: no machine record defined" mean?
<ogra_> janimo, merged ...
<ogra_> janimo, i enmabled it in cdimage too and started a testbuild, but dont hold your breath, this morning we still had archive skew through unity
<janimo> ogra_, thanks, let's see how far that goes
<ppisati> janimo: so you are using linaro images
<ppisati> janimo: that makes me think we miss something
<ppisati> janimo: for example, what's X saying about it?
<janimo> ppisati, no, it worked with natty 11.04 too
<janimo> I just used a recent linaro one to test my monitor and gles
<janimo> It may be that a proper default kernel/X setup works. I mostly use the panda headless, then when I need a monitor I switch the one from my laptop manually
<janimo> this may be one of the issues, I am not sure how good hdmi hotplug on the panda is
<ppisati> janimo: yeop, it worked in natty but lately we switched away from omafb
<ppisati> omapfb
<janimo> also I am not sure if X is having a say in this, headless images sometimes come up with a green tty login on the monitor, sometimes not
<janimo> I think it is mostly kernel
<ppisati> and i don't have any video output anymore since then
<janimo> omapfb used to do console framebuffer too?
<ppisati> yep
<janimo> ppisati, I know it worked for me with a stock 3.0 kernel 2 weeks ago in oneiric
<janimo> haven't tested since
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> right now X complains loudly:
<ppisati> Fatal server error:
<ppisati> [   141.057] no screens found
<ppisati> [   141.057]
<ppisati> and dies there
<janimo> rsalveti, has been fixing DRM related things in that period, but those should be unrelated to the actual physical display support, which I think is the issue here
<janimo> ppisati, ah, you may be misssing the 99-pvr.conf file for X
<janimo> in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d or such?
<ppisati> flag@omap:~$ ls -la /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<ppisati> total 28
<ppisati> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-09-12 17:59 .
<ppisati> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 2011-09-12 17:59 ..
<ppisati> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1099 2011-09-09 15:30 10-evdev.conf
<ppisati> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  590 2011-06-29 18:42 11-evdev-quirks.conf
<ppisati> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  364 2011-06-29 18:42 11-evdev-trackpoint.conf
<janimo> or maybe unrelated, I know I had to edit such a file
<ppisati> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  749 2011-07-05 15:56 50-synaptics.conf
<ppisati> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  660 2011-05-25 09:33 50-wacom.conf
<ppisati> no pvr config here
<janimo> it used to be there in older SGX packages
<janimo> but went away recently as X is now supposed to figure out things without a static config
<ppisati> what does your X log says?
<janimo> I even merged rsalveti's patch to Xorg last week, may not have been uploaded yet
<janimo> I'll send you the pvr to place it there and see if it works
<ppisati> ok
<janimo> ppisati, sent
<ppisati> janimo: got it and copied
 * ppisati notes panda still takes ages to reboot...
 * ogra_ watches the mx5 build go into the exciting phase
<ogra_> kernel installation seems to have worked ... next critical point is ubuntu-desktop^
<ppisati> janimo: still no luck
<ppisati> janimo: is your panda up&running?
<ppisati> janimo: can you tell me what you X log looks like?
<janimo> ppisati, it is now, but headless
<ppisati> janimo: X should be working anyway
<janimo> ppisati, http://paste.ubuntu.com/688214/
<ogra_> oh, awesome, no archive skew anymore \o/
<janimo> ogra_, quick, roll images. This may only last 20 minutes :)
<ogra_> lol, yeah
<ogra_> well, i notice it only because i already roll an image for you ;)
<ogra_> and watch the log
<ppisati> janimo: dpkg -S /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/pvr_drv.so
<ppisati> janimo: what does it say on your panda?
<janimo> ppisati, I have the linaro maintainers overlay PPA activated
<janimo> I think only that had the updated sgx stuff
<ppisati> ah
<janimo> but I am not 100% sure
<ppisati> that could be
<ppisati> ok
<janimo> dpkg still running, I have a dist-upgrade going on
<janimo> ppisati, pv4-omap4
<janimo> pvr-omap4
<ppisati> uhm
<ppisati> but i'm running oneiric
<ppisati> crap
<ogra_> that should soon show up in the ti ppa too
<janimo> I am running oneiric too
<ogra_> iirc rsalveti planned to copy these packages over
<ppisati> ok, let me try if it works
<janimo> no idea, what their status is. Ideally they should be in the main archives, it is essential functionality
<janimo> put in restricted if they have licensing issues
<ogra_> right, its just that nobody did the work for this yet
<janimo> ogra_, are there any non-technical blockers for this?
<twb`> lilstevie: hey, since you're compiling the kernel without PCI support, what is the backplane?  How is e.g. the wifi chip connected to the CPU?
<ogra_> janimo, i dont think so, but better ask david about the licensing status
<lilstevie> twb`: kernel is compile without PCI support because PCI is unused
<lilstevie> wifi/bt is SDIO
<ppisati> crap
<ppisati> pvr compilation faield
<ppisati> ufff...
<lilstevie> and the backplane I was talking about was the LCD one, most devices the whole back is covered in a film which supplies the backlight
<lilstevie> this one uses 4 sets of 2 or 3 LED's that supply the backlight
<janimo> ppisati, do you use the linaro ppa?
<janimo> I know that had a fix for building with the 3.0 kernel
<janimo> I wonder if new changes landed which broke it again
<ppisati> janimo: yep, just enabled it
<lilstevie> hm
<lilstevie> twb, did you get that?
<ppisati> ok, my bad
<ppisati> now it's properly installed
<ppisati> let's see...
<ppisati> ok, now is a bit better
<ppisati> but X still complains
<ppisati> [   141.016] (EE) Couldn't get PVR Services status
<ppisati> [   141.016] (EE) No devices detected.
<ogra_> hmm, watching the buuld log for mx5 it strikes me that we should review the set of default languages we ship
<ogra_> seems we currenntly only have zh, en, es and pt
<ppisati> zh?
<ogra_> chinese
<ppisati> you should add Sanskrit, i head it's the way to go! :)
<ppisati> i heard
<ogra_> nah, swaheli
<ppisati> or what was that language that was supposed to suprsed everything else...
<ogra_> or that click tune the african bush people speak ... i think we have a translation for it
 * ogra_ tries to remember the name
<ogra_> ah, xhosa was it
<ogra_> mark invested a lot into that translation years ago
<ppisati> really? :)
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> hired 4 people around hoary
<ogra_> took them two cycles to get everything together
<ogra_> but i think its rotting since then
<ppisati> ah yes
<ppisati> the Esperanto! :)
<ogra_> we have esperanto too
<ogra_> and klingon
<ppisati> then if have Klingon we are good :)
<ogra_> language-pack-tlh i think
<ogra_> might be funny to roll an image that defaults to it
<ppisati> asd :)
<ppisati> btw, one day you'll have to teach me how to roll a release
<ogra_> you mean building images ?
<ogra_> we had a spec for writing a howto, but that fell off the shelf for O
<ogra_> we'll re-visit it in P
<ppisati> well, actually i would like to know how do the entire process
<ppisati> i mean, setup my own builders, build a list of known packages and then create an img out of them
<ogra_> one part of that is trivial... sadly the other is so hard that not even i would run my own builders
<ogra_> for building the livefs you just need to use livecd-rootfs and call the right command ...
<ppisati> ok
<ogra_> to make an image out of that you need to have a setup of cdimage and debian-cd ... both of thzem expect a certain environment (servers to find packages on, etc)
<ogra_> setting up the latter part isnt easy
<ppisati> uhm, i see
<ogra_> i usually do test builds in the datacenter
<ogra_> i know NCommander once set up a local build env ... but that took him days
<ppisati> isn;t the raspberry pi an armv6?
<ppisati> so it's limited to... karmic?
<ppisati> i guess people would like something more up to date
<ppisati> and would love to "recompile" their own version of ubuntu
<ppisati> for me it was something i would like to know
<ogra_> rebuilding the archive ?
<ogra_> that will take you ages unless you have a good amount of arm builders
<ppisati> ah right
<ppisati> no cross compilation...
<ogra_> and you need to know a lot about packages if you run into issues, i wouldnt suggest to anyone to even think about attempting it currently
<ogra_> i know that one of linaros masterplans is to make that easy
<ppisati> that would be awesome
<ogra_> but i suspect that will still take multiple cycles
<ogra_> for cross building we will at least get a bunch of big packages that will support it in the future
<ppisati> that would help a lot
<ogra_> (see the ubuntu-devel ML discussion about that)
<ppisati> i think i missed the thread
<ogra_> subject: "What would you like to cross-compile?"
<ppisati> we have audioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ppisati> :)
<ogra_> ppisati, from pulse ?
<ppisati> ogra_: aplay
<ogra_> yeahm, that was announced in fridays call already
<ppisati> doh
<ppisati> wasn't there
<ogra_> pulse is more critical (and the reason why i was so pushy to get sound devices back)
<ppisati> well, if aplya works it means the kernel is good
<ppisati> i mean
<ppisati> driver&c is ok
<ppisati> pulse is not running on my setup right now
<ppisati> and i wonder why...
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> pulseaudio running now
<ppisati> let's see
<ppisati> uhm
<ppisati> rsalveti: when you are up&running, can you take a look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/688274/
<ppisati> rsalveti: can't get any video output on my oneiric panda
<rsalveti> ppisati: the pvr xorg driver is not expected to work with latest kernel
<ppisati> rsalveti: uhm, so no X for oneiric?
<rsalveti> ppisati: I still didn't fix it because ti was saying that they would release a new version with the fixes and some other improvements
<rsalveti> ppisati: you can have X, but without the pvr driver
<ppisati> rsalveti: usign which driver?
<rsalveti> fbdev
<rsalveti> ppisati: I can probably fix the driver, will see, but wasn't going to do it because of the new driver
<ppisati> rsalveti: no prob
<rsalveti> but you know how it works, it can be the case that TI will only release it after the release
<ppisati> rsalveti: if i can get any ouput with another driver, i'll use that
<ppisati> yeah
<rsalveti> ppisati: just remove the package that provides /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/pvr_drv.so
<rsalveti> ppisati: will give it a try later today
<rsalveti> let you know if it works
<ppisati> rsalveti: wiuthouyt that pkt, was not working
<rsalveti> ppisati: what was the errot then?
<rsalveti> it should always work with fbdev
<rsalveti> unless the drm driver is broken in some sort
<ppisati> removing pvr, wait...
<ogra_> ppisati, fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/848154
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 848154 in ubuntu "ARM version not supporting V6 RaspPi" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ppisati> so we already have a bug :)
<ogra_> yeah, i just closed it :)
<ppisati> flag@omap:~$ sudo X -configure
<ppisati> X.Org X Server 1.10.4
<ppisati> Release Date: 2011-08-19
<ppisati> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<ppisati> Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-608-imx51 armv7l Ubuntu
<ppisati> Current Operating System: Linux omap 3.0.0-1204-omap4 #9-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Mon Sep 5 19:29:18 UTC 2011 armv7l
<ppisati> Kernel command line: console=ttyO2,115200n8 root=/dev/sda1 rootwait ro vram=32 elevator=noop earlyprintk
<ppisati> Build Date: 09 September 2011  11:41:55AM
<ppisati> xorg-server 2:1.10.4-1ubuntu1 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support)
<ppisati> Current version of pixman: 0.22.2
<ppisati>         Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<ppisati>         to make sure that you have the latest version.
<ppisati> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<ppisati>         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<ppisati>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<ppisati> (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Sep 13 14:06:04 2011
<ppisati> List of video drivers:
<ppisati>         sisusb
<ppisati>         cirrus
<ppisati>         r128
<ppisati>         mach64
<ppisati>         radeon
<ppisati>         ati
<ppisati>         fbdev
<ppisati>         vesa
<ppisati> No devices to configure.  Configuration failed.
<ppisati>  ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<ppisati> it seems it doesn't care about fbdev
<ogra_> pastebin !!!!!!!!!!
<ogra_> for more than three lines please
<ogra_> and i'm not sure X -configure works if you dont have a PCI bus
<ppisati> well at one point the X log says
<ppisati> "falling back to old method to probe for <drivername here>"
<ppisati> so i guess it's trying hard to find the gfx chip
<ogra_> well, then it should generate a config for "<drivername here>" :P
<ogra_> but afaqik it only scans the PCI bus
<ppisati> it should, but it doesn't... :)
<ogra_> even USB isnt supported
<ogra_> asac once added a hack to make it walk /dev/fbX but that might have been dropped
<ppisati> i'll try with a dummy xorg.conf then
<ogra_> why do you use an xorg.conf at all ?
<ppisati> i don't
<ppisati> that's the point
<ogra_> it will autodetect fbdev just fine without
<ppisati> nope
<ppisati> it doesn't
<ogra_> how doesnt it ?
<ppisati> wait
<ppisati> let me paste the entire x.log here
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> kidding :)
<ogra_> :9
<ppisati> wait
<ppisati> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688285/
<ogra_> thats what you get if you start lightdm ?
<ogra_> janimo, hmm, livefs build seems to be fine but somehow it tries to use a tar.gz instead of the .ext3 image
<ppisati> ogra_: sorry, wrong buffer
<ppisati> there's no /dev/fbX
<ogra_> oh
<ppisati> http://paste.ubuntu.com/688296/
<ogra_> well, then its no surprise that it fails
<ppisati> but isn't /dev/fbX provided my omapfb?
<ppisati> because that was turned off in latest kernl upload
<ppisati> because IIRC clashed with omap drm
<ppisati> (but i'll have to check)
<janimo> ogra_, you mean cdimage tries to use tar.gz?
<ogra_> yes, just discussing the bug with colin in #ubuntu-release
<janimo> I am not sure how those interact, I tried making it look like the omap script
<ogra_> seems we did soemthing wrong in our implementation
<ogra_> its not your fault
<ogra_> NCommander wrote the code in question and i nodded it off
<janimo> ogra_, but should it not have affected other subarchs as well?
<ogra_> only if you build ac100 first
<janimo> uh, the builds leak info into other builds?
 * ppisati goes to try the linaro kernel...
<ogra_> janimo, right, and thats a bug ... we introduced a variable PREINSTALLED_IMAGE_FILESYSTEM that carries the suffix ... but never gets reset if it was changed
<janimo> ok
<ogra_> the existance of that variable alone is wrong, we need to solve that differently
<ogra_> but for now i'll just fix the bug ... something to re-visit in P
<janimo> I am looking at jasper, as it needs to handle this slightly differently. No MLO, different partition number
<janimo> if the image boots up fine, jasper is likely the next step that is needed
<janimo> not having the reformat/rewrite vfat thing would help  I guess
<janimo> I may just skip those calls for mx53
<ogra_> feel free to drop them completely
<ogra_> but then you are responsible for getting it fixed ;)
<ogra_> in case it doesnt work
<janimo> ogra_, heh.
<ogra_> Post-processing pre-installed images ...
<ogra_> /bin/sh: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "fi")
<ogra_> make: *** [bin-preinstalled_images] Error 2
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> No image for armel+mx5!
<ogra_> hmm
 * ogra_ wonders if he did a paste error
<ogra_> ah no
 * ogra_ fixes and tries another build
<ogra_> janimo, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/20110913.2/ all for you :) happy testing "
<ogra_> !
<janimo> ogra_, thanks, will test :)
<rbasak> GrueMaster: ping
<GrueMaster> rbasak: Morning.  What can I do you for?
<rbasak> GrueMaster: I've written up LUKS status in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/QA/Server and filed LP: #848782 against debian-installer. Should I mark the bug against a milestone or anything, and is there anything else I need to do?
<GrueMaster> I just saw the updated wiki, thanks.  I'll review the bug and triage it as needed.  Not sure that it will get fixed before Beta 2, but good to know.  Thanks for your assistance.
<rbasak> Cool, I'll bug you for more work once I've cleared up my queue a bit :)
<nina> hi everybody
<nina> just tried to install ubuntu 11.04 image on beagleboard-xM C4 rev. usb mouse / keyboard is not working / powered up
<nina> devices are working smoothly with shipped angstrom image
<nina> besides usb ethernet is also not powering up, so i have no access to the board... is there any bugfixed kernel ?
<infinity> nina: The oneiric kernel might treat you better.
<infinity> (maybe)
<GrueMaster> nina: This is a known issue with newer beagleXM boards.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapNetbook.
<zeMUppet> Evening all. Is there any reason I would have issues getting Ubuntu 10.10 to boot on the BB Xm Rev C4? I followed the instructions as listed on the Wiki for the OMAP Maverick Install. After writing the image to the SD card, replacing the uImage and vmlinuz files in their respective partitions, and then attempting to boot the BB seems dead i.e. there is no activity from the SD card LED's. The BB is definitely working (have subsequentl
<zeMUppet> y booted into Angstrom).
<GrueMaster> zeMUppet: Not sure, but I don't think 10.10 would even support the XM C4.  Try 11.04.
<GrueMaster> iirc, the issue on 10.10 was related to the change to the XM just after 10.10 release that required a GPIO for DVI to be enabled.  The issue with 11.04 was a lot different (but similar in that it came out after 11.04 release).
<zeMUppet> Thanks, I'll look into 11.04.
<GrueMaster> You could also look at 11.10 Beta 1 (or daily) if you have time.  It should work out of the box, and if not, your test results would be helpful in making it work for release.
<zeMUppet> I was tempted to try Oneric, but I'm going about using the DSP and I'm unsure of how that'll work out (all the documentation for the DSP in Ubuntu uses Maverick as the base). Normally I wouldnt mind new frontiers, but this project has a scarily close deadline.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-09-14
<twb> 20:31 <lilstevie> twb, did you get that?
<twb> lilstevie: I did now :-)
<twb> 19:32 <twb`> What does "ld: no machine record defined" mean?
<twb> lilstevie: any idea about that one?
<lilstevie> none
<twb> Dammit
<lilstevie> never seen ld trip on that before
<twb> I suspect it's something hf-related
<lilstevie> maybe
<travalas> Hello, I'm having trouble getting anything on the USB bus to show up with ubuntu on a beagle board.  I've tried two different versions of the prebuilt ubuntu and neither of them work.  It seems to be fine under angstrom.  Thoughts?
<tmzt> it's an error from the linxu kernel source
<tmzt> not ld
<tmzt> it's intentional, means you haven't enabled a machine
<tmzt> so it cant' find a certain section in the image
<travalas> somebody mentioned that it might be a problem with USB_POWER_EN
<travalas> anybody have any pointers?
<twb`> tmzt: please explain, or tell me what docs I should be reading; "enable machine" is too vague for me to work out what to do
<twb`> Googling for either that or the error isn't helping, and the .S that refers to the error just says "if you get this, your binutils is too old" -- which I doubt
<twb`> GNU ld (GNU Binutils for Debian) 2.21.53.20110910
<lilstevie> twb`: MACH_whatever isn't enabled
<twb`> I don't know what that means.
<twb`> You mean like MACH_TEGRA ?
<twb`> Would it be getting the "whatever" part from .config, or what?
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> like MACH_VENTANA
<twb`> http://paste.debian.net/129908/
<lilstevie> where is MACH_PICASSO
<twb`> I turned it off because it didn't make sense to me :P
<twb`> TF101 isn't an AC500
<lilstevie> but I told you they were mutually exclusive
<twb`> How do you mean mutually exclusive?
<lilstevie> muromec should have put depends=CONFIG_MACH_PICASSO on MACH_TF101
<lilstevie> board-picasso contains what is needed for the tf101
<twb`> OK, so it's just me being stupid, I will try turning PICASSO on again
<lilstevie> you really shouldn't turn turn off things in the config without making sure :)
<lilstevie> arm is a lot different to x86 :p some things that don't make sense are enabled for unknown reasons :)
<lilstevie> well appear to be unknown
<lilstevie> until you dig
<twb`> I was mislead by the Kconfig help string
<twb`> OK, now it passed the spot where it stopped before.  Yay.
<twb`> lilstevie: so what is the process to get u-boot onto the tf?  I guess step #1 is to git clone u-boot?
<twb`> Hmm, apt-get install u-boot u-boot-tools
<lilstevie> correct flash config, build u-boot, correct flash config
<lilstevie> installing u-boot like that wouldn't work :p
<lilstevie> u-boot is not generic
<twb`> Well, obviously once I apt-get install the tools I need to use them to generate an image and nvflash it onto the device or something
<twb`> lilstevie: does turning VFP on mean that hard-float is off?
<twb`> Oh V is for vector not virtual
<lilstevie> VFP is central to hardfloat :p
<lilstevie> as for the tools, they are more for making the right images for initrd and kernel image
<lilstevie> but the kernel image is already one
<lilstevie> done
<lilstevie> if you make with 'make uImage'
<twb`> But if I do "make uImage", how does the initrd get into the image
<twb`> Or can u-boot just find the kernel and ramdisk in /boot like an x86 bootloader
<lilstevie> when using uboot you dont put the initrd in the image
<lilstevie> you have a uImage and a uInitrd
<twb`> Aha, on amd64 "apt-get install u-boot" gives you a useless empty package, but on armhf I can see it providing stuff for other arm systems (efika, omap3, etc)
<tmzt> anybody know a fast way to byte swap values in c?
<tmzt> use the networking functions to do it?
<tmzt> I'm trying to dump a uimage file as it's parts (it's a multi uncompressed)
<twb`> Poking around in the u-boot git tree, I can see "make harmony_config" and "make seaboard_config" but nothing else pointing at include/config/tegra2-common.h
<twb`> And I see now that "make uImage" in linux will run u-boot-tools' "mkimage" internally.
<lilstevie> make ventana CROSS_COMPILE=cross-compiler-arm DEV_SRC_TREE="tegra-tf101"
<twb`> In the u-boot source?
<lilstevie> yes
<twb`> make: *** No rule to make target `ventana'.  Stop.
<lilstevie> hmbleh
<lilstevie> i dont remember look on the xda board
<lilstevie> somewhere in general muromecs thread has the info
<twb`> I never got the hang of web forums, but I'll try
<twb`> Looks like xda-developers has a robots.txt or something that gives preferential treatment to google over duckduckgo :-/
<twb`> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1202541 suggests ventana_config, /me tries
<lilstevie> thats it
<twb`> And it looks like he has a fork of u-boot so maybe I need to use that instead of mainline u-boot
<lilstevie> I didn't do the port so I don't remember
<lilstevie> oh yeah it isn't in mainline
<twb`> Waah
<twb`> /usr/src/u-boot/lib/sha1.c:228:1: internal compiler error: in maybe_add_or_update_dep_1, at sched-deps.c:845
<ogra_> janimo, so we should check what files we actually have for mx5
<ogra_> i suspect its just the publishing/html generating code that has a hiccup
<ogra_> and that the image is actually fine
<janimo> ogra_, we should only have the .gz I guess. The first test runs did not produce iso, just the sep 14 run
<janimo> which was not manual so likely the setup needs to be changed a bit
<ogra_> it is still an img.gz, the code generating the suffix actually uses file on the unzipped file
<janimo> but it is 1.5G
<janimo> is there a build of mx5 with the uboot file being found?
<ogra_> bah, i'm blind
<ogra_> we have both !
<janimo> right, when I meant we have iso I meant in addition, not instead, should have worded better :)
 * ogra_ only saw the img.gz and img.gz.zsync files
<ogra_> well, i could have looked better :)
<ogra_> so get a dvd reader then ...
<ogra_> Calling uboot-mkimage on kernel and initrd
<ogra_> mkimage: Can't open /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu/daily-preinstalled/preinstalled/armel+mx5.kernel-mx5: No such file or directory
<ogra_> make: *** [bin-preinstalled_images] Error 1
<ogra_> so why do we have that .iso file there
<ogra_> ARGH !!!!!!!
<ogra_> Calling uboot-mkimage on kernel and initrd
<ogra_> mkimage: Can't open /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu/daily-preinstalled/preinstalled/armel+mx5.kernel-mx5: No such file or directory
<ogra_> make: *** [bin-preinstalled_images] Error 1
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> wrong paste
<ogra_> Publishing armel+mx5 ...
<ogra_> WARNING: Unknown file type 'Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data, UUID=2e4ade6f-20c2-4670-9475-51fe999a8d0e'; assuming .iso
<ogra_> Making armel+mx5 zsync metafile ...
<ogra_> grnbl
<ogra_> gah
<ogra_> so the live builder produces: livecd.ubuntu-mx5.kernel-linaro-lt-mx5
<ogra_> http://annonaceae.buildd/~buildd/LiveCD/oneiric/ubuntu-mx5/current/livecd.ubuntu-mx5.kernel-mx5:
<ogra_> 2011-09-14 04:45:47 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> more hacks ahead
<ogra_> janimo, i assume we dont want to rename mx5 to linaro-lt-mx5 all over the place ?
<janimo> no, mx5 should be fine and much less confusing
<janimo> lt-linaro is just the designation of the kernel origin
<ogra_> right, live-build cant handle cases where the subarch name isnt identical to the kernel name suffix
<ogra_> though that it assumes iso for ext3 is really weird
<ogra_> ah, k, the iso is a fallout of the missing kernel
<ogra_> hmm, i really fail to find the code in live-build that actually creates livecd.ubuntu-mx5.kernel-mx5
<ogra_> janimo, i fear we need infinity ... i can stare at the code for another two hours to find out where to put a proper hack, but i guess he will be faster ...
<janimo> indeed
<ogra_> and i dont really feel comfortable to mangle the LB_LINUX_FLAVOURS variable during the build since all arches use it
<ogra_> and i guess thats the wrong approach anyway
 * ogra_ wonders if he could instead do a hack on the cdimage side 
<ogra_> janimo, i got a testbuild running with a hack in cdimage, lets see
<twb> lilstevie: I'm going home now, but I have typed up what I've learnt up to about last sunday: http://cyber.com.au/~twb/doc/tf101.txt (source) tf101.html (rendered)
<twb> Comments, fixes, etc. welcome.
<lilstevie> twb: well I can tell you why the bootloader needs to be uploaded :)
<twb> No honest, I'm going home.  Email me or something.  /me runs
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> sure you are
<lilstevie> there are some fixes I will write later
<lilstevie> I kinda have a 1500 word essay due tomorrow which I only just started
<travalas> i'm trying to get ubuntu working on my beagle board xM rev c, but nothing on the USB bus seems to be working.  Somebody mentioned looking at USB_POWER_EN.  But I haven't been able to track down much on that issue.  Does anybody have any pointers?
 * ogra_ runs another mx5 build 
<ogra_> and another one
<lilstevie> lol
<ogra_> oho !
<ogra_> that one looks good
<ogra_> janimo, i think i have something for you in a minute
<ogra_> it created partitions etc, now it is compressing
<ogra_> hmm, though it again uses a 1.5G file ... where does that come from
<janimo> ogra_, that is the standard new DVD iso size for Ubuntu right?
<ogra_> might be
<ogra_> hmm, but thats not a debian-cd issue
<ogra_> the live builder actually generated an 1.5G ext3
<lilstevie> an installer for arm that can be put on an sdcard or usb stick would be awesome
<ogra_> lilstevie, thats how all our images work
<lilstevie> I could make a blob for the start of the mmc that would solve the need to use nvflash :p
<ogra_> what bothers me is that it is still convinced it builds a CD
<ogra_> even though it isnt doing that
<lilstevie> ah heh
 * ogra_ will wait for infinity ... that is all odd 
<ppisati> NCommander: weren't you preparing a kernel patch for nic/usb?
<ogra_> hmm, oss4 has a weird build failure
<ogra_> complaining about an unused variable (which triggers Werror) but the variable is actually used
<ogra_> hmm
 * ogra_ doesnt get it 
<ogra_> ossmixd.c: In function 'update_values':
<ogra_> ossmixd.c:165:7: error: variable 'prev_value' set but not used [-Werror=unused-but-set-variable]
<ogra_> cc1: all warnings being treated as errors
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> but ...
<ogra_>   int value, prev_value;
<ogra_> ....
<ogra_>      prev_value = mixc_get_value (mixernum, i);
<ogra_> ...
<ogra_> i dont get why that would spill a warning at all
<GrueMaster> ogra_: The netinstall for omap is no longer pulling x-loader.  We will need it as it is still a separate package from u-boot.
<ogra_> hmm, i didnt change it
<ogra_> i think
<ogra_> didnt NCommander upload a d-i change for that recently ?
 * ogra_ checks
<GrueMaster> Didn't we take it out of the seed?  Or is this a netinstall issue only?
<GrueMaster> He updated flash-kernel for omap.
<ogra_> i didnt touch any omap code at all
<ogra_> only omap4
<GrueMaster> Ok, so it is the flash-kernel for d-i that needs fixing?
<ogra_> and i have no idea how michael pulls x-loader, that should happen by flash-kernel-installer usually
<GrueMaster> I'll pounce on him when he gets up.
<GrueMaster> He may have thought that with the x-loader being pulled in for panda that it was that way for all omap.
<ogra_> yeah, he was on vac. when it happened
<diwic> ogra_, why do you try to compile oss4?
<GrueMaster> He just updated it Monday.
<ogra_> diwic, i try to make it not ftbfs :)
<ogra_> diwic, it looks like it is right that 'prev_value' isnt used further, but it is definitely getting a value assigned once
<ogra_> i wonder if i could just drop that var
<diwic> ogra_, I guess you could, but is oss4 really relevant for arm? Better just mark it as "don't even try"?
<ogra_> diwic, not an option :)
<ogra_> (see cjwatsons mail to -devel)
<ogra_> what makes me really wonder is why it doesnt ftbfs on all arches with that error
<diwic> ogra_, ok will look later (will have to go to meeting now)
<ogra_> no hurry
<ogra_> (i didnt even mean to summon you :), but if you want to take it ... )
<MMlosh> Hi! I am having issues with "vdr"  multimedia server..  it locks up my dvbt tuner on pandaboard.. on x86 it behaves fine (natty)
<MMlosh> Any hints what to try?  It locks up some time after I stop recording/streaming
<MMlosh> http://fpaste.org/4E4X/ is the dmesg.. I repluggged the tuner ~2 times and restarted vdr during the logged time
<ogra_> looks like a driver issue ...
<ogra_> file a bug i'd say :)
<ogra_> GrueMaster, so looking at NCommander's f-k changes, he doesnt seem to touch x-loader stuff at all
<GrueMaster> The x-loader package isn't installed at all.  The f-k part fails when making the system bootable due to missing MLO.
<GrueMaster> That is why I thought it might be a seed issue.
<ogra_> right, but i see no code changes touchcing anything x-loader related
<ogra_> might
<ogra_> iirc we seed it in the installer seed
<ogra_> ogra@osiris:~/Devel/seeds/platform.oneiric$ grep x-loader *
<ogra_> supported-hardware-common: * x-loader-omap3-beagle [armel]                  # omap3 first stage bootloader
<ogra_> supported-hardware-common: * x-loader-omap4-panda [armel]                 # omap4 first stage bootloader
<ogra_> yup, we do
<ogra_> but i think thats only for main, that seed isnt used anywhere else
<GrueMaster> Well, not sure what to look for.  The x-loader wasn't installed on this system after running netinstall.  I had to go in and manually add it.
<ogra_> right, i'm still digging
<ogra_> are you sure it was ever installed in these images ?
<GrueMaster> it had to be.  We had working netinstall on Maverick (although unofficially).
<ogra_> i'm talking about this cycle :)
<ogra_> NCommander completely rewriote what i did in lucid/maverick
<GrueMaster> This cycle it hasn't worked for other reasons.
<ogra_> right, so we dont know if the new code ever worked
<GrueMaster> I'll ping NCommanderwhen he gets up.
<ogra_> yeah, to me it looks like that never worked
<ogra_> at least there were no recent changes that could break it
<utlemming> Is there a kind soul who might be able to help me with the Beagle board under QEMU emulation? I keep getting "qemu: fatal: Trying to execute code outside RAM or ROM at 0x40304350" when attempting to load the Oneiric OMAP4 kernel
<MMlosh> ogra_, sry.. I was away..  file bug agains what?  everything is OK when I use mplayer.. everything is OK when using VDR on x86
<ogra_> well, thses are definitely kernel messages
<ogra_> if a userspace app triggers such things you should file a bug against the kernel
<MMlosh> oh..  thinking that way around.. that makes sense.. ok
<MMlosh> ogra_, on launchpad I guess?
<ogra_> yep
<MMlosh> (cause kernel bugzilla is down anyway)
<ogra_> or just call ubuntu-bug on the panda
<ogra_> it shoudl wlak you through
<ogra_> *walk
<MMlosh> that will need launchpad account anyway.. right?
<ogra_> yes
<MMlosh> it would be easier from here..  thanks for help.. I hope it's something easier to fix..
<MMlosh> ogra_, do you think booting vanilla kernel 3.0.0. and testing with that would help?
<ogra_> MMlosh, where would you get such a kernel ?
<ogra_> do you have one for omap4 around ?
<MMlosh> ogra_, yes.. I have that ready to go
<ogra_> well, try it, then you can tell in the bug that its working in vanilla oamp4
<MMlosh> not completely vanilla.. it has some minimal patches according to the wiki..
<MMlosh> ah.. crap..  I think it lacks dvb support
<ogra_> funny though, i wouldnt think that works without all the TI patches
<GrueMaster> utlemming: The omap4 kernel is not the beagleboard kernel.  That is for the pandaboard.  You want an omap kernel.
<MMlosh> ogra_, yes.. but I started with the omap4 defconfig from the wiki
<MMlosh> GrueMaster, this is on panda
<GrueMaster> MMlosh: I was referring to utlemming's post on using the omap4 kernel in quemu emulating a beagleboard (before your post).
<ogra_> MMlosh, well, our kernel carries like 1700 patches from TI to make panda work in all aspects
<utlemming> GrueMaster: I just double-checked, I'm install linux-image-omap
<MMlosh> I used the 3.0.0 image to get the AP support... it worked fine
<MMlosh> ogra_, I'll get most up to date kernel then and compile.. I hope I get the config right, so the tuner works.. but first the basic report.. and finding out my launchpad password
<ogra_> which kernel are you currently running btw ?
<ogra_> we have a 3.0 omap4 kernel in oneirirc
<MMlosh> ogra_, the default one in natty
<MMlosh> 2.6.38-1208-omap4
<MMlosh> hmm.. that's sure worth trying..
<utlemming> the Oneiric linux-image-omap is for OMAP3 devices
<ogra_> utlemming, yes
<utlemming> ogra_: that is the one that I am using that is failing in qemu
<ogra_> utlemming, with what bootloader setup do you use it ?
<utlemming> u-boot and MLO from the Natty Netbook images
<ogra_> and you have a vfat you point qemu to
<ogra_> ?
<ogra_> carrying all these bits
<utlemming> yeah, on a vfat
<ogra_> weird, that should work
<MMlosh> ogra_, he has a point - can I keep mlo and uboot from natty, or I have to upgrade for that 3.0 kernel?
<ogra_> should work
<MMlosh> ok
<utlemming> Oh...wait a minute...I'm using the OMAP4 MLO and uboot
<utlemming> I'll try the OMAP3 ones
 * utlemming feels like an idiot for using the wrong MLO and u-boot
<MMlosh> oh.. the bluish color of the boot messages is gone.. it's pure gray with 3.0.0..  the dvb tuner works.. let's see if it locks up when I stop using it
<MMlosh> and the minor issue with fluxbox is gone (it used to paint default "Workspace 1" instead of my configured name at the beginning)
<MMlosh> taking my preference for 3.0 back..  Xv does not work..  maybe I need X11 update
<NCommander> ogra_: GrueMaster: I'm alive. I didn't touch the x-loader code in F-K, the onmly thing I did was make sure the proper packages get instlaled in f-k-i on omap3
<GrueMaster> Well, missed one.  :P
<NCommander> ?
<GrueMaster> x-loader is not installed.
<ogra_> there is no x-loader on omap
<NCommander> great
<ogra_> (it only moved into u-boot on panda)
<NCommander> am I just installing the wrong package?
<NCommander> ogra_: *facepalm*
<ogra_> no, we arent ending up with any MLO
<ogra_> omap3 still needs the old way
<NCommander> lovely
<NCommander> I'll smack it with a stick today
<ogra_> well, up to now the omap netinst wasnt usable anyway ... and nobody complained
 * ogra_ wouldnt cry if it wouldnt get ready to be honest
<NCommander> ogra_: english parse fail
<ogra_> really ?
<NCommander> that sentence didn't make sense to me
<ogra_> hmm, my grammar is a bit weird today, agreed
<NCommander> ogra_: anyway, I'm going to resolve my nictine fix so I'll bbiab
<ogra_> NCommander, we havent had any working netinst omap3 images yet and nobody complained ... so it doesnt seem like anyone misses it ... and i wouldnt miss it too if you wouldnt manage
<ogra_> s/too/either/
 * ogra_ hopes thats more understandable :)
<MMlosh> ogra_, the -omap4 kernel from oneiric works so far... the tuner's "channel lock" LED sometimes gets off for a second, but always comes back on, meaning the tuner is working
<MMlosh> too bad DPMS and Xv do not work...  maybe I need to update X11 from oneiric too
<MMlosh> Is the issue still worth filling on launchpad?  I guess that noone will bother fixing that for a <30 days until replacement release
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I'm a bit puzzled. I was under the impression that armel was a supported platform for natty. however, it seems there's binary packages that are only available for x86 platforms
<utlemming> I'm having a bit of trouble getting text within QEMU....I'm using as my u-boot boot.scr parameters "setenv bootargs vram=1M mem=511M console=ttyS2,115200n8 serialtty=ttyS2 root=LABEL=cloudimg-rootfs fixrtc ro". All I see is "Starting kernel ...". Does anyone have any idea what I'm doing wrong here?
<utlemming> MMlosh: increasing it 2M seems to make things a bit happier, but not much
<bnofreak> hi  ..  i have some problems installing the prebuilt ubuntu binaries on my Pandaboard (revision A2)  board  .. i believe that i have followed the instructions  in the "Getting Started"  guide , and im trying to install  Natty ..  but i can't boot .. the boot sequence does not get longer than "Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel."  ..
<bnofreak>  <bnofreak> After that, the two leds next to the sd slot are flashing for some minutes ..   and then nothing further happens
<bnofreak> the image that i've copied to the sd card is  ' ubuntu-11.04-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap4.img '
<bnofreak> :) please help
#ubuntu-arm 2011-09-15
<vade> is it possible to use the h.264 decoder on the Pandaboard to decode a video direct an OpenGL surface?
<vade> or does it decode to main memory, where I can then upload via standard glTextSubImage2D, etc?
<vade> ah, according to this, the video decodes to a separate window directly to the display, bypassing OpenGL
<vade> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.embedded.pandaboard/1938
<vade> but, there seems to be a shred of hope that it may work, texture streaming, etc. Id love to know if that works currently
<huge> Hello, I read that Ubuntu IVI Remix is available for testing purpose.
<huge> where Can I download the image??
<MMlosh> ogra_,  Hi!  that 3.0 kernel image from oneiric works well for the tuners...   but X11 can't turn the screen off.. and framebuffer 1 and 2 are missing, maybe causing X11 to choose fbdev over omapfb...  Is there a way how to get DPMS working with >=3.0 kernel? Is it compiling the kernel with more framebuffers? Is it full upgrade to oneiric? I hate to bother you so often, I don't know any other way to move on
<twb> MMlosh: are you trying "xset dpms force on" or so, or are you using some high-level GNOME-type wrapper?
<MMlosh> twb,  "xset s activate"
<twb> MMlosh: I don't suppose "framebuffer ... missing" is simply because you have no tty running there?  Like "sudo openvt -sw -- bash" ?
<MMlosh> xset +-dpms does not change what happens
<twb> xset s activate will just enable it, it won't blank it immediately AIUI.  Also AIUI s is blanking, dpms is actually turning the disply off
<twb> (I'm just doing generic frontline helpdesk here, I don't have an OMAP system)
<MMlosh> the one you wrote does the same thing
<twb> OK
<MMlosh> it worked with kernel from natty..  does not with oneiric
<twb> Sorry, "xset dpms force off" I think will blank it immediate
<twb> s is definitely seperate from dpms
<MMlosh> twb, there used to be fbcon, fb0, fb1, fb2 (those two are used for overlays.. scaled video playback and such).. now there is only fbcon and fb0
<twb> OK, dunno about the fb part then sorry
<MMlosh> twb, they may be separate, but the result is the same on all my systems..
<twb> Good luck, I'm going home
<MMlosh> thanks for your response anyway
<ogra_> janimo, i'm running a full armel build for all images/flavours now ... might take a while but you should also get an mx5 build
<janimo> great
<janimo> I am curious if the new jasper works fine on mx5 and does not break omap :)
<MMlosh> any luck it'll get fb1 back?
<MMlosh> ogra_,  I guess it's not OK for me to highlight you with my small issues.. right?  But if you pointed me to something that would get me DPMS back with the linux 3... it would be really nice
<MMlosh> ogra_,  I guess it's not OK for me to highlight you with my small issues.. right?  But if you pointed me to something that would get me DPMS back with the linux 3... it would be really nice  (not sure if you got it first time)
<ppisati> with the latest oneiric/omap4 kernel, we have audio through pulseaudio too
<janimo> ppisati, so no more pulse at 100% CPU either?
 * ogra_ hugs ppisati 
<ogra_> THANKS FOR TESTING !!!!
<ogra_> (and yes, the caps were intentional)
<ogra_> :)
<ppisati> :)
<ppisati> yeah, it's working
<ppisati> but it just died...
<ppisati> wait a sec
<ppisati> yes, i double checked
<ppisati> it's working
<ppisati> i'm playing some mp3 via audacious through it
<ppisati> but it has happend one time, that it spountaneously muted
<MMlosh> ogra_, bad news.. the oneiric kernel gave up on me..   the ethernet no longer communicates..   ping gets no replies.. yet no errors in dmesg
<MMlosh> ip link set eth0 down & ip link set eth0 up   got it from the dead state.. I have no clue what was wrong
<utlemming> MMlosh, orga_: I figured out my QEMU problem yesterday -- it was all kernel commandline options. If all goes well, we'll be publishing QEMU ARMEL Cloud-image starting tonight.
<ogra_> awesome !
<MMlosh> ogra_, my issue with dpms was actually simple.. the kernel from oneiric uses "OMAP DRM" instead of "OMAP FB".. requring completely different Xorg driver...  or a revert to the old approach..    not sure about the net issue, though
<ogra_> yeah, DRM is needed for the GLES driver to work
<MMlosh> ogra_, any luck I can get simple DPMS with that thing?
<MMlosh> I don't want gles.. I want dpms :)
<ogra_> no idea, i thought i saw it working
<MMlosh> maybe I need to install another X11 driver or something
 * ogra_ is in the ARM meeting in #ubuntu-meeting atm 
<MMlosh> ok..
<MMlosh> I'll probably recompile  and enable older framebuffer support...  that should work like it used to.. for now
#ubuntu-arm 2011-09-16
<hrw> did someone built xmbc for armel?
<twb`> hrw: doesn't appear to be in the archive at all
<hrw> twb`: I know
<twb`> File an RFP
<hrw> would not ask if it would be ;D
<hrw> https://launchpad.net/~team-xbmc/+archive/unstable/+packages has source packages
<rbasak> I'm having trouble "PXE" booting my pandaboard. I'm doing "setenv pxecfg_ram 0×88000000" yet "pxecfg get" reports "Load address: 0x0" and then it crashes. Has something changed since the docs I'm reading, or am I just using an old u-boot version?
 * rbasak asks in #u-boot
<jamespage> rbasak: this works for me - https://gist.github.com/1205751
<rbasak> Thanks jamespage. Why the second partition?
<jamespage> rbasak: I don't think you actually need that if you are just using for PXE boot/install
<jamespage> but that is a standard 2 partition layout
<rbasak> Ah OK
<rbasak> I've not seen ENV.txt before
<jamespage> I got that off the Ubuntu ARM QA page
<jamespage> my arm preseed pulls that script in the late_command onto the install system
<jamespage> so I can just login and re-image the SD card ready for a fresh network install
<jamespage> reboot and off you got - tada!
<rbasak> OK that worked, I think it was the MLO/u-boot.bin binaries that I was using that didn't have proper support
<rbasak> Now I just need to fix the cobbler end - it's not booting an i386 kernel for some strange reason :-)
<jamespage> rbasak, I did jot a few notes
<jamespage> http://pad.ubuntu.com/arm-server-netboot
<rbasak> thanks!
<janimo> ppisati, hi, do you need to do anything special in cross kernel builds for the linux-tools package? I read they were special in some regard and may need extra cross libs
<rbasak> jamespage: all working, no issues at all following your instructions - thanks!
<jamespage> rbasak, np - glad it was helpful
<nasatyo> test
<ppisati> janimo: never cross compiled linux-tools
<ppisati> janimo: when i recompiled it, i did it on the panda
<ppisati> janimo: after it's not much stuff
<janimo> ppisati, but when you build a source package, does it not build the tools too?
<ppisati> janimo: no
<ppisati> janimo: ah wait
<janimo> hmm, I thought it is the same source. perf & co
<ppisati> janimo: i alwats cross compile just one kernel flavour
<ppisati> janimo: yep, same source
<ppisati> janimo: but i just cross the kernel
<janimo> ah
<janimo> I thought everything that is built on the servers is also cross compiled before by devs while testing
<ppisati> janimo: just cross compile the kernel because is handy
<ppisati> and much faster
<janimo> jcrigby, have you cross-compiled  linux-tools for the kernels you maintain?
<janimo> ppisati, indeed
<ppisati> "
<rsalveti> janimo: there are a few patches specifically for proper cross support at linux-linaro
<rsalveti> afaik for scripts and so on
<rsalveti> maybe jcrigby also fixed the tools
<jcrigby> janimo, I am able to cross compile with do_tools on.  There are some patches there that make it work.  You also need some arm libs installed.
<janimo> jcrigby, is this written up somewhere? Specifically which patches and which libs :)
<jcrigby> janimo, no but I will do that and put it in a wiki and let you know.
<janimo> jcrigby, I'd like to do a full cross-build of a kernel tree for a single flavour, the toshiba ac100, and to follow linaro/ubuntu kernel processes
<janimo> jcrigby, thanks a lot!
<jcrigby> janimo, np.  Something I've been meaning to do for some time.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-09-17
<brokencodes> Why can I not get to the login prompt in qemu-arm?
<brokencodes> Room == Dead, or full of parkers?
<infinity> Or it's a weekend.
<brokencodes> then parkers...
<infinity> And I assume you mean "qemu-system-arm", not "qemu-arm"?
<brokencodes> si
<brokencodes> yes
<infinity> In which case, not sure.  You might not have a console on your command line, or a variety of other fun things.
<infinity> But I have a birthday party to get to (my own), so I should probably not try to be helpful. :P
<brokencodes> have a blasty, happy birthday
<infinity> Some people do hang out here on weekends.  You're more likely to get helpful responses on a weekday, though.
<brokencodes> When I walk away from the PC, I usually do /nick brokencodes_afk
<brokencodes> but who am I?
<infinity> We tend to discourage noisy away (nick changes or messages).
<infinity> Because in channels with hundreds or thousands of users, it's effin' irritating. ;)
<brokencodes> how old are ye now, infinity ?
<infinity> Too old.
<brokencodes> since it is thine birthday...
<infinity> 34 today.
<brokencodes> go blow out the candles, before the friigin house burns down, I'm 37...
<infinity> Anyhow.  Off to drink until I forget how old I am. ;)
<brokencodes> that could take quite a few drinks, 34 was a good year for me...
<brokencodes> made my first million then
<brokencodes> Why can I not get to the login prompt in qemu-system-arm?
<brokencodes> Why can I not get to the login prompt in qemu-system-arm???
<brokencodes> sniffle
<twb> lilstevie: trying to compile git://github.com/muromec/uboot-tegra, I get http://paste.debian.net/130541/, but skeleton.dtsi DOES exist
<twb> lilstevie: any idea what's going on there?
<lilstevie> yes
<lilstevie> :)
<lilstevie> it is device-tree-compiler
<lilstevie> I had the same issue
<lilstevie> debian/ubuntu use 1.2.0
<lilstevie> while the dts is for 1.3.0
<lilstevie> download the device-tree-compiler source for latest, and compile it
 * twb shaves another yak
<twb> OK, that was easier than expected
<twb> So now that I have a kernel and a rootfs and u-boot, how do I actually get u-boot onto the device?
<brokencodes> Why can I not get to a login prompt in ubuntu Maverick running as guest in qemu-system-arm?
<brokencodes> weekends suck
<brokencodes> WAKIE WAKIE
<brokencodes> its Noon, Eastern Time, time to eat the doughnuts
<brokencodes> :)
<brokencodes> ok, so me asking again, how do i get a login prompt in ubuntu maveric (--seed build-essential, git, automake) in qemu-system-arm?
<armin76> :D
<arcaico> hello, "/init: line 61: can't open /r/dev/console: no such file"  , Can anyone help-me?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-09-18
<brokencodes> ok, so me asking again, how do i get a login prompt in ubuntu maveric (--seed build-essential, git, automake) in qemu-system-arm?
<brokencodes> should I be attempting an ssh conection, or could I use the qemu console instead?
<brokencodes> I don't understand why the login prompt never shown in the qemu console...
<tmzt> what are you trying to do?
<brokencodes> get to where it asks login: < insert blinky cursor here
<tmzt> an?
<tmzt> no, why are you booting the image in qemu, just looking for some context
<brokencodes> and type in the username, then the password, then use qemu, as if I were actually using an arm board,
<tmzt> okay
<tmzt> you have to have a kernel that matches the machine you select with -M ? in qemu
<brokencodes> because my RV926 board has an issue, where it doesn't function, probably related to the hole in the center
<brokencodes> es
<brokencodes> yes
<brokencodes> I get way past the kernel loading
<brokencodes> i used rootstock, to build ubuntu maverick, --seed build-essential, automake
<brokencodes> last line to come up in qemu console, is init:plymouth-log main process (238) terminated with status 1
<brokencodes> then cpu usage drops to 0, and qemu-system-arm is then a sleeping process
<brokencodes> blinky blinky blinky blinky blinky.....
<brokencodes> qemu started like so...
<brokencodes> qemu-system-arm -M versatilepb -kernel vmlinuz -hda ubuntu-arm.img -m 256 -append "root=/dev/sda mem=256M ro" -cpu cortex-a9
<brokencodes> kernel compiled for arm7l with neon / ThumbEE
<brokencodes> tmzt, did you catch all that?
<tmzt> yeah
<brokencodes> So, should I repeat the question? or am I barking in the wrong tree, at the wrong room?
<tmzt> hmm
<tmzt> plymouth doesn't seem to like the fbdev
<tmzt> and you aren't getting to the getty
<brokencodes> i would guess so
<tmzt> first thing to try is init=/bin/sh
<tmzt> that should work
<brokencodes> ok
<brokencodes> brb
<tmzt> the disable plymouth
<tmzt> or actually
<arcaico> hello, "/init: line 61: can't open /r/dev/console: no such file"  , Can anyone help-me?
<tmzt> nosplash noquiet
<tmzt> what is /r?
<tmzt> you aren't pivoting correctly
<tmzt> tmzt@ubuntu:~$ ls -lh /dev/console
<tmzt> crw------- 1 root root 5, 1 2011-09-17 15:39 /dev/console
<brokencodes> how to remove plymouth?
<brokencodes> do I have to reseed, from rootstock?
<dev_> thank you tmzt, got my login prompt
<twb> lilstevie: ./u-boot segfaults both when compiled in Debian armhf chroot, and in the ubuntu armel host environment.  I wonder if the problem is that I used dtc from git instead of 1.3.0 release proper?  Oh, and strace says it segfaults before doing any syscalls at all
<lilstevie> how would you know that u-boot segfaults 0.o
<twb> I mean I run the binary the "make" compils
<twb> *compiles
<lilstevie> how are you "running" it, the binary that make compiles is a bootloader, not a userland executable
<twb> file said it was an ELF executable
<twb> It also made a u-boot.bin or so, which I presume is the actual bootloader
<lilstevie> well yeah of course it is an elf
<lilstevie> then it gets stripped
<lilstevie> u-boot the elf is the base, which then gets stripped to become u-boot.bin, and what ever moto requirements are to become u-boot.srec
<twb> oh, ok
<twb> I am used to extlinux where e.g. there is a program extlinux that helps install the bootloader
<twb> 18:25 <twb> So now that I have a kernel and a rootfs and u-boot, how do I actually get u-boot onto the device?
<Martyn> twb : Which device?
<Martyn> u-boot installs differently onto different hardware
<twb> Martyn: tf101
<Martyn> Asus transformer?
<twb> yes
<Martyn> http://androidroot.mobi/technical/asus-eee-pad-transformer-tf101-root-cwm-recovery/
 * twb reads
<Martyn> To install/reflash the tf101, you need to use it's own recovery tools
<twb> I'm already using nvflash
<Martyn> which involves flashing u-boot using MMC
<twb> http://cyber.com.au/~twb/doc/tf101.txt <– my notes
<Martyn> This is the other guide you wil need:
<Martyn> http://technoreview.net/2011/06/asus-transformer-ubuntu.html
<twb> Note that android is long gone
<twb> I already have ubuntu booting, but using the crappy asus bootloader
<Martyn> have you already ported u-boot for the asus transformer?
<Martyn> I'm not aware of board support for the asus at the moment in u-boot
<twb> I'm using a fork from muromec to support it
<Martyn> You may have to jtag it into place
<Martyn> because I don't know of any generic tool that can flash u-boot into place on the tf101
<twb> Hum
<twb> I know it's possible, at least, lilstevie is using it
<lilstevie> nvflash
<twb> lilstevie: do i just write it to the EBT partition?
<lilstevie> twb, you will need to make a few small edits
<lilstevie> MBR needs to be at a certain spot
<lilstevie> and you should edit include/configs/ventana.h to reflect different partition numbers
<twb> Also where do I tell it to try booting from microsd first?
<lilstevie> I told you about that
<lilstevie> one of the limitations with u-boot
<lilstevie> no microsd
<twb> Sorry, I must've forgotten
<twb> SD or USB, then
<lilstevie> then that is the default action
<lilstevie> SD/USB/eMMC
<twb> Good-o
#ubuntu-arm 2012-09-10
<infinity> janimo: Check.  Thanks for auditing.
 * daurnimator asks again
<daurnimator> ] < daurnimator> has anyone here had luck getting audio capture going on their beagleboard? https://gist.github.com/a217a3d76dd550ba822b
<orated> daurnimator: Sorry, I don't know your answer but on the same line.. were you able to get audio output? I'm facing no sound card detected, no audio output output issue here
<daurnimator> orated: yeah took a bit of effort to get audio output
<daurnimator> always had the device available though
<daurnimator> secret was to unmute HEADSET L AUDIO 2
<orated> Um, I don't know you question answer but do you mind helping me out with audio here? ;)
<orated> I'm not getting any sound card listed using alsamixer. I've used ubuntu-desktop 12.04  preinstalled image on BeagleBoard XM
<daurnimator> orated: same >.< try loading omap3beagle ?
<orated> omap3beagle. Yes, I remember seeing that as option when clicking Sound Settings.. one moment
<orated> BTW, it is related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/651302 and/or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1019321 , right?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 651302 in alsa-lib "No sound in omap (beagle, beagleXM)." [Low,In progress]
<daurnimator> ha; that looks related :)
<orated> daurnimator: Which installation image did you use on your BB?
<daurnimator> a precise one I downloaded in around june?
<orated> I'm getting Dummy Output here now under Input tab
<orated> I'll try loading omap3beagle and then check in lsmod if its listed. Is that what you meant? Now after using fresh installation image, I'm getting cannot open mixer on alsamixer command
<daurnimator> I can't rmember much of what I did
<orated> Ah, well
<orated> Thanks, anyway.
<orated> Duh, solution was in the comments of the bug.
<daurnimator> orated: tell me if you can get a mic working :P
<orated> Sure! I saw a bug report on that -
<orated> daurnimator:  Sure! I saw a bug report on that - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1022578
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1022578 in linux "[omap3beagle - omap3beagle, recording] No sound at all" [Medium,Confirmed]
<daurnimator> orated: no help sadly
#ubuntu-arm 2012-09-11
<torpor> i am trying to get my beagleboard booting after a year of coma.  anyone know if the latest ubuntu arm (12.04) runs on the beagle at the moment?  its a b5 rev ..
<ogra_> torpor, it should, there might be some issues (sound not working out of the box for example) but generally it should just work
<ogra_> though i would recommend using the server image and picking a lighter desktop at install time ...
<torpor> interesting idea ogra_  thanks for the hint.  wouldn't have thought to use the server image.
<orated> Hi ogra_! On your suggestion, I used Ubuntu 12.04 server image on BeagleBoard XM and from command line installed lubuntu-desktop package. But it didn't give gui after boot, it used to always revert back to tty1 with tty7 blank. What else is required to be installed other than lubuntu-desktop package?
<torpor> Error: Bad compare! failed
<torpor> ah crap
<hrw> linux-libc-headers-dev_3.6.0-r0_aarch64.ipk done
<hrw> easy parts were done, time for hard ones
<ogra_> orated, how about an X server ? :)
<orated> ogra_: Yes, I checked for it. I inputted startx command and it was missing so installed xserver, xinit and other related packages.Even then there were errors. I don't remember the exact errors but it was always reverting to tty1
<ogra_> orated, you also want the fbdev xserver
<orated> fddev xserver
<orated> fbdev*
<orated> No, I didn't know that and it wasn't tried
<ogra_> what exactly did you install ?
<ogra_> (should have been apt-get install xorg)
<orated> One moment, I'll pull that exact command
<ogra_> xorg is the metapackage that pulls in everything needed
<orated> ogra_: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop xserver-xorg-video-omap3
<orated> And, then xinit package was attempted
<orated> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> ?
<orated> Um, well. I installed those packages and still it wasn't giving display :) So, is that all the packages required or am I missing anything?
<ogra_> you did what i sadi above (apt-get install xorg) ?
<orated> Uh, what's the difference between xserver-xorg-video-omap3 and xorg then?
<orated> Ok, wait. So from ubuntu-server install, installing lubuntu-desktop, xorg should be enough to get to the gui?
<ogra_> try it
<orated> Thanks
<orated> I'll that out. I went back to desktop install, will have to shut it down and insert ubuntu-server image
<orated> try that*
<marvin24> oh boy, http://www.spinics.net/lists/arm-kernel/msg193914.html
<orated> Hello! How can I compile a package, say ffmpeg/OpenCV on x86 for ARM? cross-compilation ...
<ogra_> rsalveti, what happened to the kernel patch for panda ? are we waiting for anything ?
<rsalveti> plars: were you able to test it as well?
<rsalveti> ogra_: there's this dpms green screen from time to time, but other than that it seems to be working
<rsalveti> it's better, but still with a few bugs
<plars> rsalveti: breifly, it worked fine on my panda, but I was wanting to ask you...
<ogra_> sure, i dont expect it to be the last upload
<rsalveti> so unless robclark decides to fix it this week, we can move it forward and push to the archive
<ogra_> so better get it in asap so we get wider testing
<plars> rsalveti: you said you had issues after the screen blanked? I let it blank a few times with no ill effect
<plars> it's certainly an improvement over what we had before
<rsalveti> plars: yeah, can't reproduce it all the time here as well
 * ogra_ hasnt see the weird behavior anymore either
<rsalveti> cool, will move this up today and send the proposal to ppisati
<ogra_> great
<zma> Just set up precise-omap4 image on Pandaboard-ES. I installed glmark2-es2, and it says it's using software rasterizer, and the FPS figures are also very low. Is this a bug?
<zma> es2_info says: libEGL warning: DRI2: failed to authenticate
<GrueMaster> zma: Install the powervr drivers.  Sounds like you are still using the default framebuffer driver.
<zma> GrueMaster: After installing pvr-omap4, es2_info shows: PVR:(Error): PVRSRVBridgeCall: Failed to access device. Something in pvr_bridge_u.c:250
<rsalveti> zma: precise or quantal?
<zma> rsalveti: precise
<rsalveti> I think for precise one kernel config changed, which broke the module support
<rsalveti> let me find the bug covering this issue
<rsalveti> actually the bug I have is related with quantal, an old one
<rsalveti> zma: what is the dkms build output once you installed the pvr-omap4 package?
<rsalveti> check with lsmod if you have the omapdrm_pvr module available
<zma> rsalveti: no omapdrm_pvr listed. I had a restart after installing pvr-omap4 package, don't have install log available anymore.
<rsalveti> zma: you can find the dkms log at /var/lib/dkms, look for a file named make.log
<zma> rsalveti: I search recursively /var/lib/dkms, no any *log files there
<zma> rsalveti: I take it as installing pvr-omap4 package should have created kernel module, which it didn't for some reason. Is this correct?
<rsalveti> zma: hm, mind reinstalling/reconfiguring the pvr-omap4 package to see if it'll try to build the module again?
<rsalveti> yup
<zma> rsalveti: http://pastebin.com/K7v07FMY
<infinity> zma: You don't have headers installed for your kernel, it would seem.
<infinity> zma: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux-headers-omap4 && dpkg-reconfigure pvr-omap4
<zma> infinity: good point, I didn't even think about it. That's probably necessary when building kernel modules.
<infinity> zma: Of course, you have headers for a newer kernel installed (-1418), perhaps upgrading your kernel wouldn't be an awful idea. :P
<rsalveti> yup, missing headers
<zma> infinity: The first thing I did was apt-get update apt-get upgrade. Only after that I started to experiment if and how opengl is supproted.
<infinity> zma: s/upgrade/dist-upgrade/ ?
<infinity> zma: upgrade won't pull in new packages (which new kernels are)
<infinity> zma: Note the "10 not upgraded" that apt is whining about.
<GrueMaster> It won't?  When did that change?
<infinity> GrueMaster: It never has.
<infinity> GrueMaster: upgrade won't change the set of installed packages, ever.  Only dist-upgrade will.
<infinity> GrueMaster: On desktops, we work around this by allowing update-manager to be sort of a "half-dist-upgrade" that can add new packages, but never remove.
<GrueMaster> Odd.  When I was doing the QA testing, I would use upgrade to get the latest packages without removing due to pool skew.
<infinity> I assure you that it never installed anything that wasn't already installed.
<infinity> Just upgraded.
<rsalveti> bug 1033091
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1033091 in pvr-omap4 "pvr-omap4 1.7.10.0.1.21-0ubuntu1: pvr-omap4 kernel module failed to build" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033091
<rsalveti> related with kernel config change
<rsalveti> /var/lib/dkms/pvr-omap4/1.7.10.0.1.21/build/eurasiacon/binary2_omap4430_linux_release/target/kbuild/services4/srvkm/env/linux/osfunc.c:85:2: エラー: #error "A preemptible Linux kernel is required when using workqueues"
<rsalveti> fun
<infinity> rsalveti: That log is trying to build for an omap kernel, not omap4.
<infinity> DKMS make.log for pvr-omap4-1.7.10.0.1.21 for kernel 3.2.0-24-omap (armv7l)
<rsalveti> infinity: true, then it's not a bug
<rsalveti> even better
<infinity> Though, why the -omap headers are installed is another bug.
<infinity> zma also appears to have them installed.
<infinity> dkms is probably pulling them in.
<rsalveti> the annoying kernel header mess
<rsalveti> yeah
<infinity> dkms shouldn't be depending on kernel headers at all, IMO.
<rsalveti> +1
<infinity> It's never going to be correct.
<infinity> server/generic/virtual on x86 had the same issue for years.
<rsalveti> and now we also got many other different kernels available
<infinity> The solution being to just get rid of server and virtual. :P
<infinity> But that's not helpful for arm, yet.
<infinity> But, this case seems to be the same case as zma's, in both senses.  One, the -omap headers are installed (which can cause weirdness), but two, the user has upgraded -omap4 headers, but an old -omap4 kernel.
<infinity> Not much we can do about that situation except to educate.
<infinity> Well, Andy and I have some plans to make kernels suggest their correctly-versioned headers, so that autoremove won't remove headers for kernels you still have installed.
<infinity> But can't land that until I land the kernel autoremoval magic.
<infinity> Or people will end up with 23 sets of headers installed to match their 23 non-purged kernels.
<infinity> Which would be pretty unpleasant.
<rsalveti> hahaha, yeah
<zma> Still no pvr module reported by lsmod. Should I manually insmod it? I updated: http://pastebin.com/K7v07FMY
<infinity> Sure looks like it built omapdrm_pvr this time.
<infinity> lsmod won't show it, since it's not inserted, but modinfo should list it now.
<infinity> And yeah, you could either manually restart X or reboot.
<zma> Just wondering, should those kernel headers be dependency to pvr-omap4 package?
<infinity> You already have the right headers metapackage installed.
<infinity> The problem is that your headers have been upgraded (to -1418-), but you're still on the old (-1412-) kernel.
<infinity> So, not much pv-omap4 can do in that situation.
<zma> thanks guys, now it works, glmark2-es2 runs fine!
<rsalveti> cool
#ubuntu-arm 2012-09-12
<ogra_> rsalveti, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE4MjI
<ogra_> what a collection of utter unresearched nonsense
<lilstevie> ogra_, I thought the problem was that LLVMpipe didn't work on arm, not that it had poor performance
<ogra_> lilstevie, well, you have a fast mouose on top of a slideshow
<ogra_> :)
<lilstevie> lol
<lilstevie> is that due to a bug though, or the cpu not being able to keep up
<ogra_> it is due to non existing code for arm
<ogra_> it simply falls back to swrast
<lilstevie> ah
<lilstevie> so yeah, not a performance issue as much as lack of support in the software itself
<ogra_> right
<lilstevie> well that seems fair enough then :p
<lilstevie> do you know if the tegra r16 drivers have that bug with unity fixed?
<ogra_> lilstevie, i dont have a proper kernel yet (waiting on janimo and marvin24 here)
<ogra_> and i dont want to trash my current 12.04 install with non packaged kernels
<ogra_> (12.10 wont work for r16 anyway ... (ABI 13 isnt supported))
<marvin24> lilstevie: r16 fails alltogether here
<marvin24> some strange symlink problem
<marvin24> and even if I force load the libraries, no gles output is rendered
<ogra_> device permissions  ?
<ogra_> they might have changed
<marvin24> no, driver problem
<ogra_> k
<marvin24> it says something like "too few shaders to compile"
<marvin24> even with es2gears
<ogra_> GL libs issue ?
<ogra_> did you have the r15 package installed before ?
<marvin24> yes
<ogra_> might be that the alternatives point to the r15 stuff
<ogra_> uninstall it
<marvin24> the stange thing was, that even the ld path was correct, it didn't found the libs
<marvin24> r15 and r16 are in the same dir
<marvin24> I just copied them over
<ogra_> hmm
<marvin24> (and killed what was leftover from r15)
<marvin24> srwarren said something about es2_info using the wrong libs and needs to be recompiled
<ogra_> huh ?
<marvin24> sorry, I don't understand what the problem is
<marvin24> the nv libs have no version
<ogra_> thats nonsense
<marvin24> e.g. foo.so.1
<marvin24> but es2_info wants them
<marvin24> so I created a symlink, but that didn't helped
<ogra_> did you run ldconfig afterwards ?
<marvin24> on  the other hand, creating a symlink from nvidia-tegra/foo.so to /usr/lib/foo.so.1 helped
<marvin24> sure I did
<marvin24> I even checked with ldconfig -v
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> thats all with the current kernel though, right ?
<marvin24> with a r16 kernel
<marvin24> but I think this shouldn't matter
<ogra_> well, if it really shouldnt matter i should probably try myself with a proper r16 package :)
<marvin24> ogra_: you can try, you can revert back easily
<torpor> anyone in here got a TI DLP pico projector?
<rsalveti> ogra_: oh dear
<ogra_> yeah, made me a bit grumpy
<ogra_> so badly researched
<rsalveti> yup
<rsalveti> the most important thing, that is the gles merge at compiz trunk is not there
<ogra_> it is on the beta image
<ogra_> but he also claims the pvr driver isnt ...
<rsalveti> that's true, guess the idea was just to rant about the decision of using llvmpipe
<ogra_> (which is a lie and he could have checked with dpkg ... unless he used an image pre-beta indeed)
<rsalveti> because it's not well supported at this point, or at least until it gets some kind of neon support
<ogra_> yeah, and say that it runs just fine on fedora ...
<ogra_> comapring apples and oranges :P
<rsalveti> hahah, yeah yeah
<ogra_> (GNOME on armv5 vs unity on v7)
<rsalveti> yeah, and it's not using beta
<rsalveti> otherwise pvr would be enabled
<ogra_> right
<rsalveti> let's land this kernel fix and create another blog post showing how it's performing ;-)
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ would have so much to blog about ....
<ogra_> my embedded filesystem builder slowly gets into shape :)
<hrw> o rsalveti woke up
<ogra_> my core rootfs is 3.5M big ;)
<ogra_> and i completely HW hacked one of my ac100s :)
<hrw> I hope to be able to build rootfs for my current target one day
<hrw> ogra_: what added/changed?
<ogra_> (updated to 720p panel, running with 1.2GHz overclocking and using an internal 32G USB disk now)
<ogra_> that was ~100€ and a weekend of HW tinkering :)
<hrw> nice
<hrw> add second 512MB ram
<ogra_> i wish i could
<ogra_> even if you add POP ram, there is no wiring so you couldnt attach it
<ogra_> the HW is only wired up for 512M
<ogra_> but i switched to openbox anyway, so 512M arent such a big constraint anymore
<ogra_> openbox, midori and sylpheed
<hrw> I tried to make a use of efikasb but it was too slow. you atlesast have dualcore cpu
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, with the ablve hack the ac100 actually gets quite usable
<ogra_> *above
<ogra_> havin all my mail locally on disk really helps
<hrw> yeah
<ogra_> way faster than searching throuh a 40000 bugmail box remotely
<Wizard> HI.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-09-13
<ppisati> ogra_: alive?
 * ndec hopes!
<ppisati> ogra_: anyway, when you resurrect, can you tell me how to make my Q/omap4 boot from my sda1 instead of my mmcblk0p3? thanks
<ogra_> ppisati, yo, sorry, i was afk for a moment
<ogra_> ppisati, after you copied your rootfs edit preEvn.txt and add either the blockid or root=/dev/sda1 ... boot with this and run sudo flash-kernel on the running system (to make sure f-k picks up the change) ... for a test you could then also reboot again
<ogra_> (preEnv.txt lives on the first partiton of the SD)
<ppisati> ogra_: so i need to edit, reboot (why?) and then run flash-kernel?
<ogra_> flash-kernel uses the currently mounted rootfs to determine the blkid when generating preEnv.txt
<ogra_> so you need to manually change / first and boot with that
<ppisati> ogra_: uhm
<ogra_> ??
<ppisati> ogra_: i already tried to modify and reboot, but it didn't mount sda1 as /
<ppisati> ogra_: maybe i did something wrong, wait
<ogra_> what did you modify exactly ?
<ogra_> the cmdline lives in preEnv.txt on the first partition of the SD
<ppisati> yep
<ppisati> that stuff
<ppisati> i figured out by myself before asking
<ppisati> but since i couldn't change it
<ogra_> just changing it and rebooting should be enough, the rest above is just to make sure f-k does the right thing
<ppisati> i came on irc
<ppisati> let me retry
<ogra_> is there a boor.scr somewhere ?
<ogra_> (alongside with uEnv.txt and preEnv.txt)
<ppisati> ogra_: yep
<ogra_> remove it
<ppisati> ah
<ogra_> though it shouldnt be used ... but you never know
<ppisati> let's see
<ogra_> (u-boot is supposed to not use it if uEnv.txt exists)
<ppisati> /dev/mmcblk0p3 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<ppisati> sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p1 /media
<ppisati> cat /media/preEnv.txt
<ppisati> bootargs=ro console=tty0 console=ttyO2,115200n8 debug earlyprintk=ttyO2,115200n8 root=UUID=2a29c98b-32b9-45e7-a484-e1aa17b754ef
<ppisati> /dev/sda1: UUID="2a29c98b-32b9-45e7-a484-e1aa17b754ef" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<ppisati> and i just rebooted, of course
<ppisati> the funny thing is that
<ppisati> /proc/cmdline is correct
<ogra_> oh, wait, you might still use an install with the broken root= setting behavior where it is hardcoded in the initrd
<ppisati> but u-boot still uses mmcblk0p3
<ogra_> try regenersating your initramfs
<ppisati> "why always me?" (Balotelli docet)
<ogra_> flash-kernel had a very silly behavior of hardcoding root in the initrd we sadly inherited that from debian and it was only recently fixed
<ogra_> make sure to have the latest flash-kernel indeed
<ppisati> ogra_: 3.0~rc.4ubuntu22?
<ogra_> yep
<ppisati> right or wrong?
<ogra_> right
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> anyway
<ppisati> re-running flash-kernel
<ogra_> erm
<ogra_> update-initramfs should have already
<ppisati> it overwrites preEnv.txt with: "root=UUID=d0fec503-0269-4a8e-ba97-4d492eb093f4"
<ppisati> and that's mmc
<ogra_> yes, as i told you above
<ogra_> change it to your sda1 now
<ogra_> then reboot
 * ogra_ hopes that hardcoding stuff doesnt leave cruft behind we have to dig for now so its gone 
<ppisati> :(
<ppisati> sudo update-initramfs -uv
<ppisati> ...
<ppisati> /media/preEnv.txt: root=UUID=d0fec503-0269-4a8e-ba97-4d492eb093f4
<ppisati> mmcblk0p3
<ogra_> yes, again, change it before you reboot
<ppisati> ah right
<ppisati> sorry
<ppisati> but wait
<ogra_> as i said above, f-k defaults to generate the uuid from the current /
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> but i already tried to change it and reboot
<ppisati> it still boots from mmc
<ogra_> after regenerating the initrd ?
<ppisati> ah ok
 * ppisati reboots
<ogra_> the debian flash-kernel hardcodes root= in the initrd
<ogra_> first regenerate it, then change preEnv.txt to the new uuid , then reboot
<ogra_> then check if / is right ... if so, re-run flash-kernel, if not we need to find where the hardcoded crap was left behind
 * ogra_ goes to make some coffee ... brb
<ppisati> ok, rebooted after regenerating initramfs and changing preEnv.txt to root=UUID=$sda1
<ppisati> but / is still mmcblk0p3
<ogra_> $sda1 `
<ogra_> ?
<ppisati> $sda1 = sda1 UUID
<ogra_> oh, k
<ogra_> right, gimme a sec
 * ogra_ has to dig wheer that hardcode stuff ends up
<ogra_> check if there is either a file "default_root" or param.conf in one for the initramfs config dirs
<ogra_>  /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/ /usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/
<ppisati> both empty
<ogra_> can you check the "Bootloader-sets-root" var in teh db file in /usr/share/flash-kernel/db/
<ogra_> (for panda)
 * ogra_ wonders why you always hit such curious corner cases
<ppisati> Bootloader-sets-root: yes
 * ppisati too!
<ogra_> right, so the initrd shouldnt have any hardcoding
<ppisati> uhm
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> there's something definitely wrong here
<ogra_> no idea why it does :/
<ppisati> let me debug it
<ppisati> thanks anyway
<ogra_> well, that case will likely not happen to anyone else
<ogra_> not sure its worth putting time in
<ogra_> its only an issue for people that have installed to SD with the broken f-k version and now want to move to USB disk
<ogra_> installing to SD is gotten pretty hard nowadays due to the live installer and having to prepare the partitions in an exact way
<ogra_> so i really dont expect many other people but you to hit that issue
<ogra_> ppisati, try if that helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202351/
<ogra_> (and indeed you need ro re-roll the initrd, afterwards change preEnv.txt etc etc like before)
<ogra_> if that fixes it i know what to do...
<ogra_> rsalveti, i just uploaded a fix for bug 1034734 thats slightly different from yours, feel free to test ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1034734 in flash-kernel "flash-kernel shouldn't prompt the user when updating initramfs in case there's no valid /etc/fstab" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1034734
<ogra_> (that should also fix ppisatis issues above)
<ogra_> ppisati, ubuntu23 should fix your issue
<ogra_> an upgrade should download it, i think it is published already
<ppisati> ubuntu23?
<ogra_> flash-kernel
<ppisati> ah ok
<ppisati> ack
<ppisati> tx
<ppisati> 10101!!!
<ogra_> the fix is for a slightly different issue but i belive it fixes yours too
<ppisati> later i'll give it a try
<ppisati> thanks
<ogra_> feedback apprecisted :)
<ppisati> trying to fix rtc and release a new kernel now
<ogra_> *appreciated too
<ppisati> will do
<ppisati> my internet connection is so bad these days...
<ogra_> ppisati, oh, wait, rsalveti has a fix for the broken graphics driver
<ogra_> would be good to get that in as well
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup
<rsalveti> ppisati: give me 5 mins and I'll have a link for you
<rsalveti> argh
<ogra_> argh ?
<rsalveti> xorg is getting most of my cpu randomly from time to time
<rsalveti> can't even type at my terminal
<ogra_> use waland
<ogra_> *way
<rsalveti> lol
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> 95% of my cpu at GetXIDRange
<ogra_> on your panda ?
<rsalveti> no, at my x86 host
<ogra_> phew ...
<ogra_> who cares about such wasteful arches anyway :)
<rsalveti> yeah :-)
<ogra_> i was actually wondering about their haswell stuff ... 9W isnt bad, but will the new ultrabooks have air scoops for the cooler or what ? http://www.heise.de/imgs/18/9/1/6/9/5/8/f5a34f507256bb9a.jpeg
<rsalveti> ppisati: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202641/
<rsalveti> ppisati: mind giving it a try?
<rsalveti> would be good to check with whatever other patch you're planning to push as well
 * ogra_ imagines the next ultrabook generation might look like this http://s3.racingjunk.com/ui/7/97/27518977-880-68-Chevelle-Hood-with-ram-air-scoop.jpg
<ppisati> rsalveti: drop me an email with the link/fix, my connection is really flaky
<rsalveti> ppisati: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202641/
<rsalveti> ppisati: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202641/
<rsalveti> ppisati: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202641/
<rsalveti> :-)
<ppisati> lol :)
<rsalveti> but can send the email as well ;-)
<ppisati> ok, i'll pull all the stuff
<rsalveti> ppisati: sent as email as well
 * ogra_ thinks you can also find it at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1202641/
<ogra_> :)
<Pici> gswain: you should be good now
<gswain> Pici: thanks :-)
<gswain> is there a certain chip that works best with 12.04 arm, we are thinking on using marvel armada 300
<Martyn> gswain : look at linaro for guidance as to what platforms are well supported
<Martyn> I've been concentrating on the TI:OMAP and ST:Spear platforms
<Martyn> as well as Calxeda
<gswain> Well I just noticed that the ubuntu arm paged happened to only mention marvell XP and calxeda
<gswain> I dont see where on the linaro site they cover specific chips
<Martyn> Ugh, I really am starting to hate how linaro is caring for that site.
<Martyn> One second
<Martyn> https://wiki.linaro.org/Boards
<Martyn> have at
<Martyn> and even that page isn't up to date
<asiekierka_> any TF101 OLiFE users?
<infinity> gswain: If you're looking for platforms supported by Canonical in 12.04, the list is short (Marvell ArmadaXP, Calxeda Highbank, and TI OMAP4)
<infinity> gswain: Martyn's right that Linaro builds kernels for a ton of platforms, but none of the that gets any level of "support" (ie: no security updates, etc)
<ogra_> well, there is the semi supported ac100 :)
<infinity> ogra_: Has the kernel had a single post-release update?
<ogra_> heh, no
<infinity> ogra_: If not (and I know the answer is no), I put it in the same category as the Linaro platforms.
<ogra_> it might get one if we find a sane way to fix the console
<Martyn> infinity : I'm also building kernels (nightly now) for ST Spear 1600
<Martyn> infinity : But it's not "official Canonical"
<infinity> Martyn: Yes, well, I'm not sure what he meant by "works with 12.04" either.  If he just wants to know if the userspace will work on his armv7 platform, the answer is always "yes", as long as he can find a kernel. :P
<Martyn> True
<Martyn> gswain : You still alive?
<infinity> Martyn: If he wants something that's supported and has security updates and we take bug reports for, the list shrinks.
<Martyn> No kidding :)
<Martyn> ogra_ : So, now I'm waiting for STMicro's Spear production run
<Martyn> Everything is at a halt, hardware wise.. so all the team can do is work on software
<ogra_> how sad
<Martyn> I'm unhappy
<Martyn> Every day that rolls on without chips, is another "wasted" day
<Martyn> I've got literally -thousands- of motherboards, with no CPUs
<Martyn> it's been like that for two months
<gswain> hey guys Martyn im here, i had to run out to a meeting
<gswain> infinity thanks: so the marvell Armada XP 300/301 would work then?
<gswain> and im a little fuzzy about driver support for everything that gets built onto the board, are there certain boards that are supported or not? im curious about things like nics and sata ports and wifi adapters
<gswain> and yea i was pretty much referring to what canonical supports for its 12.04 release, and was wondering if there was one of the three that worked better/ more reliable than the rest
<infinity> gswain: We support the XP, not the 300, though I'm not sure if the XP kernel might boot a 300 as well.
<infinity> (Having no 300 hardware, I can't really say)
<infinity> But they're two different SoCs.
<gswain> oh i didnt know that
<ogra_> infinity, you got other Xp hardware ?
<infinity> ogra_: I have no Marvell hardware at all, but "we" have a ton of XP kit.
<infinity> AFAIK, we have nothing with a 300/310 in it.
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i was just wondering
<ogra_> hmm, so i switched to bip ...
<ogra_> i really like that i can connect multiple clients ...
<ogra_> but why does it have to be a system process
<ogra_> (dircproxy just runs as user)
<infinity> ogra_: irssi's proxy is quite nice (and a user process).
<ogra_> hmm, can it handle multiple connected clients ?
<ogra_> thats my main criteria
<ogra_> now that my ac100 has a decent speed and display i want it to be connected all the time as my desktop is
<infinity> I'm not entirely sure, since I don't use proxies at all, I just have a friend who swears by it.
<infinity> (I just use irssi in screen, which I can connect to as many times as I like cause, well, screen)
<ogra_> yeah, i'm a spoiled xchat user
<infinity> Irssi proxy is a bit different than most proxies, normally proxies create a new connection to IRC server when you connect to it, but irssi proxy shares your existing IRC connection(s) to multiple clients. And even more clearly: You can use only one IRC server connection to IRC with as many clients as you want. Can anyone figure out even more easier ways to say this, so I wouldn't need to try to explain this thing for minutes every time?
<infinity> ^-- From the irssi docs.
<ogra_> sounds exactly like bip
<ogra_> i'll take a look on the weekend
<GrueMaster> I can't remember what SOC the Dove boards had.  Thought it was the Armada 500 or something.
<ogra_> it was a dove :)
<infinity> 500/510 sounds right.
<ogra_> yep
<infinity> The 300/310 and XP are both vaguely related, but none are the same SoC.
<ogra_> became kirkwood, no ?
<infinity> No, Kirkwood's different again.
<infinity> Marvell has a lot of CPUs.
<ogra_> ah, k, then they were parallel developments
<GrueMaster> iirc, not all of the armada's are Armv7 compatible.
<infinity> It's a system integrator's dream, it's a software development nightmare.
<infinity> Until we get to the magical goal of a single zImage, anyway.
<ogra_> we could start with a singularized SoC
<ogra_> would make the zImage part so much easier
<GrueMaster> Isn't that what devicetree is for?
<infinity> Yep.
<ogra_> nah, thats software
<infinity> But DT doesn't buy us anything until the drivers and board-specific bits stop conflicting.
 * ogra_ was more about merging the vendors ;)
<infinity> Which is being worked on, but it's a long road.
<infinity> ogra_: No thanks to the merging vendors idea.  Heck, any of us who built hobbyist machines during the early 2000s know that x86 CPUs wouldn't be half as awesome if it hadn't been for competition from AMD.
<GrueMaster> Only in arm are there 700 ways to implement the same SOC in a conflicting mannor.
<infinity> ogra_: Competition and diversity is the only thing that keeps ARM attractive to a lot of system builders.
<ogra_> infinity, so lets keep two then :)
<ogra_> (and none of them should be apple)
<infinity> We just need to clean up the kernel mess, that's all.  There's no reason all the SoCs can't be supported in a single kernel, except for splintered and conflicting development that made it so.
<ogra_> yeah, indeed
<ogra_> http://lkml.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1209.1/02654.html
 * ogra_ likes the start of the first paragraph ...
<GrueMaster> Actually heading that way anyways.
<GrueMaster> Interestingly, by enabling the capabilities for cloud computing, Intel server sales are down.
<ogra_> well, the latest TI statement about OMAP sounded different
<prpplague> ogra_: link?
<ogra_> prpplague, i have only a german one, letr me see
<ogra_> hmm, cant find an english one
<ogra_> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/TI-Chef-sieht-die-OMAP-Chancen-bei-Smartphones-und-Tablets-schwinden-1707226.html
<ogra_> it points to http://www.media-server.com/m/p/fjs7m9d5 that should be the talk
<ogra_> essentially he says that TI wants to withdraw with OMAP from mobile and tablet and focus on industrial computing instead
<prpplague> interesting...
<ogra_> (and automotive)
<gswain> so is the arm version of ubuntu 12.04 still considered an LTS release?
<ogra_> he says he expects apple and samsung to own the whole market long term
<ogra_> gswain, no, it never was
<ogra_> well, arm server is iirc
<gswain> i thought 12.04 was supposed to be an LTS release for x86 stuff
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> but not for arm
<gswain> oh bummer
<ogra_> we wont prevent bugfix uploads from building on arm after 18 months though :)
<gswain> what about security backports?
<gswain> how long do they last?
<ogra_> same thing ...
<ogra_> if there are security fixes uploaded even after 18 months they will be provided for arm too
<infinity> ogra_: Erm, that's not true at all.  precise/armhf is LTS.
<infinity> ogra_: Some/many of the IMAGES aren't, that's all.
<ogra_> infinity, desktop ?
<gswain> server
<ogra_> desktop is definitely not LTS
<gswain> im not using x or anything
<infinity> ogra_: Server, technically, but no one's actually going to try to sort out the package sets to decide what is and isn't. :P
<ogra_> right, as i said above, arm server is LTS
<ogra_> officially even
<ogra_> desktop isnt
<gswain> nice
<gswain> ok cool
<infinity> The "product" support is really more about the images (which we've already stopped building) than the packages.  But yeah, technically/officially, only "server" is LTS.
<ogra_> well, its also about the kernels
<ogra_> i dont think omap4 is LTS actually, only highbank and armadaXP are
<infinity> I got a different impression last time it came up.
<infinity> Plus, as long as we run omap4 in the DC, it's LTS. :P
<ogra_> k, then i might have misunderstood
<ogra_> hah
<ogra_> yeah
<infinity> And omap is "free" in the master branch, so it's LTS "by accident". ;)
<ogra_> right
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  Arm status seems to change like my underwear lately.
<ogra_> the various unity disasters in the past clearly show that arm isnt LTS on the desktop though :)
 * ogra_ wonders if the unity upload that did hit precise-proposed today has the GLES patch or not :)
<ogra_> ... and if QA qill notice if its missing
<ogra_> *will
<infinity> ogra_: Well, it built, that's a good sign, right?
<GrueMaster> So, what has the dropping of Unity-2D done for Ubuntu TV & Ubuntu on Android?
<ogra_> infinity, it builds just fine defaulting to GL
<ogra_> thats the danger :)
<GrueMaster> Well, I would notice (if I were still QA).
<ogra_> you will only notice at runtime
 * GrueMaster notices everything.
<infinity> ogra_: Not without libgl-dev installed, it wouldn't. ;)
<infinity> ogra_: And the build log only shows libgles2-mesa-dev
<ogra_> phwe, good
<ogra_> *phew even
<gswain> but the userland still gets updated as well?
<gswain> like apache and whatnot?
<ogra_> yes
<TypoNAM> perhaps one of you guys know, what do I need to do to get /dev/ttyS0 or whatever in Ubuntu 12.04 to make use of Pandaboard ES's existing RS232 serial port. I'm trying to use the serial port from a program running on the pandaboard.
<infinity> TypoNAM: It's /dev/ttyO2
 * ogra_ was about to say that :)
<infinity> TypoNAM: (Note that's an Oh, not a Zero)
<TypoNAM> I tried that and I'm not able to send nor receive any characters on any of the /devttOx devices
<TypoNAM> gah, /dev/ttyOx
<rcn-ee> well, did you try as root, or add yourself as 'dialout' group? it's ttyO2 for the serial on the panda..
<TypoNAM> I cheated, chmod a+rw /dev/ttyO*
<infinity> And if udev wasn't going to recreate those on reboot, that would work.
<infinity> Just "adduser your_name dialout" and log out.
<infinity> With a sudo on that.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-09-14
<GrueMaster> Also note that by default the port is wired as a null-modem, not as a standard PC serial port.  You will need a null modem adapter to connect to anything other than a PC.
<angs> I run ubuntu on beagleboard-xm (uname: Linux beagleubuntu 3.2.0-26-omap #41-Ubuntu Thu Jun 14 18:19:55 UTC 2012 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux). I am trying to install Qt-SDK on it, however it does not complete to installation. does anyone know if I can install SDK on ubuntu-arm?
<ogra_> #41 ?!?
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> angs, did you use the qt-sdk package or something self knitted ?
<ogra_> the package should just work fine
<angs> ogra_: I used ubuntu software center to install it
<angs> I have not used the terminal to install the package. I will try it on the terminal
<ogra_> wow, thats brave on a 512M system
<angs> I got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1204476/
<angs> could you tell me how I can fix it?
<ogra_> sudo apt-get update
<ogra_> and then try again
<ogra_> your local package lists are out of date
<angs> now it is updating, thanks a lot for your help
<ogra_> np
<angs> I have ubuntu desktop on a beagleboard-xm. I installed qt-sdk however Qt-creator cannot find the target device. Does anyone know how I can make Qt-Creator work on the beagleboard-xm?
<suihkulokki> a
<ogra_> b
<angs> where can I find the tool chain for beagleboard-xm?
<ogra_> angs, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<angs> thank you ogra_
<angs> I would like to install a SDK to compile my code on the board, what SDK would you suggest me use for beagleboard-xm? I tried to use Qt-creator, however it gives error for qmake and toolchain. I would appreciate for any recommendation.
<XavB> rsalveti: ogra_: Hi, I would like to rebuild or copy wayland 0.95.0-0ubuntu1 from quantal RELEASE into or TI trunk PPA. Is there an way to do that?
<rsalveti> XavB: for precise?
<XavB> rsalveti: tep
<XavB> yrp
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> pyr
<XavB> sorry, problem with my fingers...
<ogra_> XavB, technically it shouldnt be a prob (though i dont exactly know how atm)
<XavB> ogra_: that's exactly my question... ;)
<rsalveti> guess the easiest way is just to push the src package for precise (changing series at changelog)
<rsalveti> copying from launchpad (from the ubuntu archive) is something I'm not sure how to do
<XavB> I do have that already, but I was wondering if there were a cleanest way...
<ogra_> i guess there is a way to pocket-copy from release to a ppa
 * ogra_ bets infinity knows how 
<rsalveti> maybe with lp api
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but i dont know the runes
<XavB> ogra_: rsalveti: don't worry I will update changelog and push on precise
<ppisati> ogra_: i just dd-ed today's daily on my quantal/omap4 but i've no video output
<ppisati> ogra_: during bootup i saw the spash screen
<ppisati> ogra_: but the installer never came up
<ogra_> ppisati, hmm
<ogra_> anything on console ?
<ppisati> no
<ppisati> Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel.
<ogra_> no, i mean on the tty
<ppisati> no no
<ppisati> black screen
<ogra_> no tty's at all ?`
<ppisati> uhm
<ppisati> let me change preEnv
<ogra_> hmpf, you should at least be able to switch to a tty
<ppisati> i switched
<ppisati> tty was there
<ppisati> and when i rebooted i saw again the spaslh screen
<ppisati> can i enable console=ttyO2?
<ogra_> k, so you could debug it
<ppisati> or am i going to vreak it?
<ogra_> should work, yeah
<ppisati> ack
<ppisati> i';ve a new kernel
<ogra_> awesome
<ppisati> but i would like to test it with Q first
<ogra_> you didnt inject it to this image i hope :)
<ppisati> no no
<ogra_> :)
<ppisati> it's vanilla's today daily
<ppisati> btw
<ppisati> "vram=40M mem=456M@0x80000000 mem=512M@0xA0000000"? do we still need this stuff?
<ogra_> no, i have to remove it
<ppisati> no no
<ppisati> they are there
<ogra_> and it is gone anyway after install
<ogra_> yes, i know
<ogra_> i need to remove them in debian-cd
<ogra_> they dont do any harm
<ogra_> (and are gone fater install)
<ogra_> *after
<ppisati> my lcd turns on, but i've no outpu
<ppisati> t
<ppisati> crap
<ogra_> patient :)
<ogra_> plymouth turns black utomatically if console= is set
<ogra_> give it some time
<ogra_> and try to switch to a tty again
<ogra_> sounds like an xorg specific issue
<ppisati> ah!
<ppisati> a switch to tty0 and back gave me the installer
<ogra_> aha
<ppisati> you are THA HACK!1100!1ER!!!
<ppisati> :)
<ogra_> haha
<GrueMaster> Grrr.  Looks like someone is trying to profit from win32image writer.  http://www.hackintosh-it.net
<ogra_> well, isnt it gpl ?
<GrueMaster> Yes
<prpplague> GrueMaster: hehe, i am too lazy to google translate, got a summary?
<ogra_> they picked it and rebranded it
<GrueMaster> No.  Just was sent an email alerting me to it.
<ogra_> (there is a screenshot with a tool that has a usb sick on it)
<GrueMaster> I'm  investigating it now.
<GrueMaster> maybe ppisati can peek at  the site?
<ogra_> ah, indeed, he surely understands it
<ogra_> meeting over ...
 * ogra_ drives on ... 
<ppisati> rsalveti: i keep getting costant crashes with compiz now
<rsalveti> ppisati: with the new kernel?
<ppisati> rsalveti: one sec
<rsalveti> ppisati: mind sharing your git tree and packages, if you have then?
<ppisati> rsalveti: yes
<rsalveti> *them
<ppisati> rsalveti: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ppisati/ubuntu-quantal.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ti-omap4
<ppisati> rsalveti: http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/linux-image-3.5.0-210-omap4_3.5.0-210.16_armhf.deb
<rsalveti> ppisati: mind sharing the headers as well?
<rsalveti> ppisati: that's interesting, it's exactly the same as my own kernel tree
<rsalveti> unless you rebased it with some other changes
<ppisati> rsalveti: right
<ppisati> rsalveti: does it screw up in your setup too?
<rsalveti> ppisati: didn't test yet, just looking at the git log
<rsalveti> I need the headers as well for dkms to work properly
<ppisati> rsalveti: http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/linux-headers-3.5.0-210-omap4_3.5.0-210.16_armhf.deb
<rsalveti> ppisati: thanks, will give it a shot
<ppisati> rsalveti: ack
<janimo> marvin24, ogra_ so did you get to test the newest nvidia kernel+l4t? Is is stable on 12.04 ?
<dioxin> is there an image available for the beaglebone from Ubuntu?
<GrueMaster> dioxin: Not that I am aware of.  beaglebone needs a different kernel.  Other than that, the rest of ubuntu should work.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-09-16
<Deformative> Hi.
<Deformative> How do I install the gator daemon?
<Maqs> does anybody know of a possibility to use a precompiled armel binary on an armhf system? there a no im- or exported symbols with any floating point parameters, so if i'm not totally wrong, it might be possible changing the elf file header somewhere and make it work?
<infinity> Maqs: If it links with anything, you're wrong. :P
<infinity> Maqs: But, if it does, you can always just install the armel versions of those libraries.
<infinity> Maqs: (add armel as a secondary arch, apt-get update, apt-get install libc6:armel, etc)
<Maqs> nice, thanks
<infinity> Maqs: What are you running?  precise, quantal, wheezy, sid?
<infinity> Maqs: In all of those cases except precise (sadly, we made some massive dpkg changes), it's as simple as "dpkg --add-architecture armel"
<infinity> Maqs: For precise, it's "echo foreign-architecture armel > /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch"
<Maqs> wheezy
<infinity> Maqs: Installing libc6:armel will then get you an ld.so and libc6 that behave for armel binaries, and then ldd should behave well enough to point out what other libraries you might be missing.
<Maqs> ldd tells me "not a dynamic executable" atm
<infinity> Of course, if it's statically compiled, none of this is meaningful.
<infinity> Maqs: ldd tells you tha before or after installing libc6:armel?
<Maqs> before
<infinity> Right, see above.
<Maqs> k, thanks
<infinity> The armhf ld.so will intentionally skip over armel binaries (and the inverse), so ldd will "lie" about foreign binaries.
<infinity> That said, if it really IS static, none of this is required.
<infinity> ABI means nothing if there's no linking. :P
<Maqs> readelf tells me it's dynamic :-)
<infinity> Check.
<infinity> Then ldd should say something sane once you have libc6:armel in place.
<satellit> infinity: Can the TrimSlice H250 be upgraded ?
<infinity> satellit: In what sense?
<satellit> newer version of Ubuntu
<satellit> compuLab only has one image for HD or SD
<infinity> Well, we don't officially support it (as in, we don't build kernels or installers for it), but there's no reason why upgrading the userspace wouldn't work.
<infinity> Unless the kernel is so ancient that a newer udev will explode with it.
 * satellit this is Trimslice on Ubuntu 
<satellit> thanks
<lilstevie> satellit, I am running 12.04 armhf on my trimslice
<lilstevie> do-release-upgrade isn't the best though, take either the omap preinstall image, or the ac100 tarball for your base
<orated> Hello! I'm using BeagleBoard XM C1 running Canonical Ubuntu 12.04 image. I'm facing sound issues and even after following https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1019321 comment 24 - sudo modprobe snd-soc-omap, sudo modprobe snd-soc-omap-mcbsp, sudo modprobe snd-soc-omap3beagle - by ppisati, the problem remains the same. How can I fix the sound issue please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1019321 in linux "USB sound card not detected on beagleboard xM" [Medium,Fix released]
<Deformati> Does anyone know someone I can talk to about the status of this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/linaro-ubuntu/+bug/1018092
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1018092 in linaro-ubuntu "Perf test fails on Pandaboard (3.4 TILT)" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-arm 2013-09-10
<snkt> hii
<snkt> while configuring printer through firefox on localhost:631/admin .... I am getting "internal server error"
<snkt> can anyone help me...
<prpplague> infinity: still no response from anyone at canonical
<Indiana> hey all, that was probably answered 100+ times before, but however...I am looking for cheap NAS (1x or 2x 3,5" HDD), which would be ARMv7 based (if I understood correctly) to support Ubuntu installation. What are actually my options? Thanks...
#ubuntu-arm 2013-09-11
<focus> hi, Ubuntu 12.04.3, I did a bit of cross compile for Allwinner A20 CPU and got this core dump error http://www.gplsquared.com/eoma_boot/compile_error3.txt
<focus> any thoughts?
<wookey> focus: file a bug - that's not supposed to happen
<wookey> focus: why gcc 4.4? Are you on a very old ubuntu distro?
<hrw> wookey: 12.04 had 4.4
<wookey> OK, so not that old
<hrw> not that it will get any feedback
<infinity> hrw: Hrm?  12.04 was gcc-4.6
<infinity> focus: If you install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabihf on precise, you should get 4.6, not 4.4
<infinity> focus: And it should work.
<hrw> infinity: ok, it was so long time ago... ;D
<focus> infinity: ok I get ya - will try that thanks
<kulve> btw, I got audio/video/3d/xorg working on Ouya with Debian. Should run just as well in Ubuntu. Just in case somebody here has Ouya..
<Tassadar> ogra_: hi, ubuntu desktop for nexus 7 even has hw acceleration, right? What drivers is it using for gpu, did nvidia actually made tegra drivers for linux?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> it is in the nvidia-tegra3 package
<Tassadar> I guess qualcomm doesn't do that for ardeno, right? :/
<ogra_> nope
<Tassadar> well, even without it, X has some kind of generic driver, right?
<ogra_> and in the times of Mir we dont really care for xorg drivers on arm anymore ... someone from the community would have to maintain it
<ogra_> (i suspect it will bitrot until nobody uses it anymore now)
<hrw> ogra_: as long as binary blobs from android work?
<ogra_> hrw, well, apart from the panda we only support ubuntu touch nowadays
<hrw> ogra_: I never looked at ubuntu touch
<ogra_> hrw, sacrifice your N4 :)
<hrw> ogra_: never ;D
<ogra_> hehe
<hrw> one day when utouch will get outside of developers circles and will get real users
<hrw> but only when n4 will get replaced by newer phone
<discopig> ubuntu touch felt like it could become a very decent main OS with some additional work
<discopig> most of the work is already done
<discopig> perhaps in a few months I'll switch over from android to it permanently
<ogra_> the 13.10 release should be usable (not feature complete though)
<ogra_> all parts are  slowly falling into place
<rathamst> where ubuntu touch armv8???
<discopig> ogra_, yeah, it's great :)
<discopig> i've been following ubuntu touch since about a year ago, and it's crazy how much it's been improving month after month
<discopig> i try it out on my nexus 4 at least once or twice a month just to keep up with it
<rathamst> ubuntu touch armv8???? where????
#ubuntu-arm 2013-09-12
<smagoun> ogra_: Hey, when you have a chance....which specific libraries did you copy from the manta.zip to the chromebook? I'm looking at vendor/lib/egl/libGLES_mali.so. It's linked against a number of other libraries like libbinder.so. Is libGLES_mali.so the right file or do I need a different one from the nexus10?
<ogra_> x 1 root root 1366448 Nov 10  2012 /usr/lib/libmali.so.0
<ogra_> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1366448 Nov 10  2012 /usr/lib/libmali.so.0.0.35
<ogra_> thats all i have in user here
<ogra_> *use
<smagoun> ogra_: hmm, ok. That's not in the manta.zip. Would you mind sending me that file? I have a newer version (0.0.45) that is not working
<hrw> smagoun: you have android binaries
<hrw> smagoun: while ogra_ has very old version of gnu/linux one
<hrw> 0.0.45 is old too ;D
<smagoun> hrw: yep, ogra_ told me the android binaries would work on a chromebook so I was trying that
<hrw> ogra_: no one bother with upgrading kernel for chromebook? still 3.4.0-5 I made?
<smagoun> hrw: I'm trying to get eGL working. I only have access to 0.0.45 right now; whenever I tried to run a program like es2_info, eglInitialize() fails
<smagoun> hrw: I think that is true, yes. I have 3.4.0-5 on raring
<hrw> smagoun: http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2013/04/15/hardware-acceleration-on-chromebook/
<hrw> smagoun: you do not want to know how often I get email with 'how to get opengl working on chromebook' question...
<smagoun> hrw: that is why I did not mail you...I figured you would not want more mail. :) I pulled the chromebook-mali-driver tree from github and built that. It does not work for me
<hrw> smagoun: because github uses 45
<smagoun> hrw: I need 0.0.35, correct?
<hrw> yes
<hrw> dig deeper in 'fetch recovery image' script and you may get url to old enough image
<smagoun> hrw: thanks. I will try to get a copy from ogra
<hrw> you need R23 or older image
<smagoun> hrw: I looked at the recovery image script but did not find an older link that still works
<hrw> smagoun: I probably have a copy somewhere but my read of license did not show 'you are allowed to redistribute' part
<smagoun> hrw: I haven't seen the license for 0.0.35, but that is good to know - thank you
<hrw> smagoun: the only licence like file you can find is generic 'Google Terms of Service'
<smagoun> ok
<hrw> ubuntu archive mastahs already rejected using it as a license
<smagoun> that is probably a good choice...
<sauerbraten> I just downloaded ubuntu server 13.04 armhf, is there a method to boot it on my pandaboard without it using the serial terminal as output, but the HDMI screen?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-09-13
<munna> Hi all I have a custom board which is based on snowball design I have android source code for the same
<munna> now I want to port ubuntu on this board
<munna> can anybody help me how I can proceed
<munna> I tried to findout here but my device is not available here
<munna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/DeviceSupport
<wookey> if holding down shift doesn't get me a grub menu on an ubuntu 12.04 box what else can I try?
<wookey> (i've tried both shifts)
<infinity> wookey: EFI machine?
<infinity> wookey: You might want to try twiddling the hidden/timeout stuff in /etc/default/grub ...
 * ogra_ wonders what arm machine that is 
#ubuntu-arm 2013-09-15
<crised> Guys, Any industrial device with GPRS compatible with Ubuntu ARm that you can recommend?
<crised> Have anyone ported ubuntu arm to freescale i.xm 28?
<infinity> crised: i.MX28 is ARMv4, we only support ARMv7 and up.  You'd want to try Debian.
<crised> infinity: sure?
<crised> infinity: it's arm9
<infinity> crised: Yes.  See the topic, Cores != Instruction sets.
<infinity> crised: ARM9 was an ARM core that implemented ARMv4.
<crised> infinity: thanks
<infinity> Oh, actually, it was an ARM9E, so it was ARMv5.
<infinity> Either way, we don't support anything that old.  Sorry.
<infinity> (Old as in age of instruction sets, I realize the CPU isn't that old)
<crised> infinity: thanks
#ubuntu-arm 2014-09-09
<mjrosenb> I'm trying to get perf counters to work with perf on my pandaboard.  it looks like they're disabled on the  3.2.0-1452-omap4 kernel that I have.
<mjrosenb> does anyone know if  14.04's kernel has working perf counters on the pandaboard?
<mjrosenb> ok, new question
<mjrosenb> why is the interrupt-based perf drunk?
<infinity> mjrosenb: 14.04's generic kernel should perforate fine.
<mjrosenb> well, a-upgrading I a-go!
<mjrosenb> infinity: do you happen to know the state of softfp support on 14.04?
<infinity> mjrosenb: Nonexistent, outside a biarch gcc/libc.
<infinity> mjrosenb: We dropped armel after quantal (12.10), and it's all armhf all the time now.
<infinity> mjrosenb: But -mfloat-abi=soft{,fp} should work with gcc-multilib installed.
<infinity> You just have no libraries other than glibc to help you out.
<mjrosenb> ok, but at least there is still the multilib.
<mjrosenb> wow, that was a lot of fetch errors!
<mjrosenb> hah, do-release upgrade trusts itself to not kill X, but not to not kill ssh
<mjrosenb> https://gist.github.com/52081b6b88509ae478dc ok, are the errors that it is talking about towards the end just the warnings that it spewed right afterwards?
<mjrosenb> I don't see any other things that look like errors.
#ubuntu-arm 2014-09-10
<infinity> mjrosenb: There is no armel in trusty, so those errors are entirely expected.
<infinity> mjrosenb: If that's an armel machine, there's no sane upgrade path.
<mjrosenb> infinity: no, that was done with multiarch
<mjrosenb> back when multiarch seemed like the one true path.
<infinity> mjrosenb: If it's an armhf machine with some armel multiarch action going on, you'll probably need to tear out 'dpkg -l *\:armel' before you start.
<infinity> mjrosenb: multiarch is the one true path, just not for architectures we've dropped. :P
<infinity> (I use it to great success with amd64/i386/armhf/arm64/ppc64el/powerpc....)
<mjrosenb> infinity: well, I just removed the line from the multiarch file
<infinity> Also, if that machine's running X, I hope you don't love PowerVR accelerated 3D drivers, cause PVR and TI dropped support for them long ago, and we no longer have binary blobs to ship.
<infinity> So, trusty has no binary drivers for Pandas.
<mjrosenb> do-release-upgrade complained about: https://gist.github.com/bd8a05405f3e4be74f18
<mjrosenb> so as long as plymouth being broken doesn't mean I can't boot, I don't care.
<mjrosenb> infinity: does X still work with a frame buffer of sorts?
<infinity> Well, "apt-get -f install" and see what it does, or is grumpy about.
<infinity> mjrosenb: I believe X still works nominally via an FB, yeah, though unity (which is 3D-only in trusty) will really not.
<infinity> Other desktops, like xfce, probably work alright.
<infinity> Sadly, our hands were tied on this.  It was either support a 3.5 kernel forever, or drop Panda 3D support.  We opted for the saner route. :/
<infinity> Yay, non-free drivers.
<mjrosenb> infinity: hooking a monitor up to the machine is like 90% a last-ditch-effort.
<infinity> Yeah, mine ocasionally gets a monitor hooked up, but only to look at the console.  There's no X.
<infinity> My Panda's pretty much a really crappy server.
<mjrosenb> well, when I installed ubuntu, X came with it.
<mjrosenb> mine is a debugging/benchmarking machine.
<infinity> Ahh, yeah, if you used on the desktop images.
<infinity> So, you might be happier with a fresh install.
<mjrosenb> although about half the time, I'm actually running inside of a debian chroot that is still softfp.
<infinity> If you have a USB hard drive hooked up to it, slapping in a 14.04 d-i image in the SD card and just installing fresh might give you a saner (and leaner) system.
<mjrosenb> infinity: if this goes pear shaped, that'll be my first step.
 * infinity nods.
 * mjrosenb is very tenacious about not re-installing.
<infinity> Yeah, I have a machine that's been upgraded since potato, I know the feeling.
<infinity> potato, woody, hoary, (many Ubuntu releases), trusty.
<infinity> I think.
 * mjrosenb is somewhat sure that is from before I started using linux.
<mjrosenb> infinity: how did the debian->ubuntu switch go?
<infinity> Went fine back in the warty/hoary days, since sidegrading was a goal when we were starting fresh.
<infinity> These days, I'm not sure I'd attempt it.
<mjrosenb> at my last job, the sysadmin that set up my machine gave me a 32-bit non-pae install, and 8 gigs of ram.
<mjrosenb> convincing debian to do a 32->64 bit transition was /fun/
<infinity> Although, on a simple text-only serverish install, wheezy->precise would probably upgrade fine.
<infinity> I wouldn't dare try it on a desktop with a bunch of fancy installed, though.
<mjrosenb> right so, no plymouth -> no fancy boot gui or no plymouth -> no boot?
<infinity> Depends on the state of the no plymouth.
<infinity> If it's half broken, it could lead to no framebuffer consoles.
<mjrosenb> file /sbin/plymouthd
<mjrosenb> /sbin/plymouthd: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, ARM, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.32, BuildID[sha1]=0x868f0842a830948469aa2a0650a9d8a492703912, stripped
<infinity> It *probably* should still boot and give you serial and SSH, however, unless it's really, really broken.
<mjrosenb> my first experience with plymouth was sub-par.
<infinity> DId "apt-get -f install" not shed light on what was broken?
<mjrosenb> to say the least.
<infinity> plymouth is somewhat overengineered, IMO, but it does do one thing better than what we had before, which is multiplexing console input at early boot, so you can reliably do things like ask for luks passwords.
<infinity> Which is why we use it even on text consoles.
<mjrosenb> my first experience with it was on gentoo, since I was setting up an htpc, and i wanted a pretty boot.
<mjrosenb> and it always hung
<mjrosenb> very quickly.
<infinity> Yeah, I'm still not convinced it handles the simple job of "pretty boot" any better than the old attempts like usplash or splashy.
<infinity> But the input stuff is gold, if you can be bothered to wind through the maze of how the heck it works.
<mjrosenb> turns out, openrc was attempting to read from its stdin, which it assumed was a tty (because why would it not be a tty)
<infinity> Derp.
<infinity> Everyone assumes everything's a TTY still, despite this being 2014.
<infinity> It's depressing how often I see that class of bug.
<mjrosenb> and tried to get it to get no blocking by twiddling the terminal bits.
<mjrosenb> turns out, stdin was being provided by plymouth, so setting it to noblock did *nothing*
<mjrosenb> then it read from stdin, and plymouth didn't have anything for it
<infinity> Shockingly. :)
<mjrosenb> (it read from stdin so the user could interrupt the boot process)
<mjrosenb> which is normally a very useful featur.
<infinity> On the other hand, I expect this sort of learning experience from a build-your-own OS like Gentoo or Arch.
<infinity> I'd be filing bugs like a crazy person if this happened to me on Ubuntu or Fedora.
<mjrosenb> infinity: true.  I'm mostly used to it, but that was the first time I ever had to modify init to find out what was failing.
<infinity> And yes, the whole "press any key to interrupt" sort of thing needs to be handled by plymouth in a plymouth world.
<infinity> Which is both bad and good, depending on viewpoint.
<infinity> Bad, cause it's added complexity, good, cause you can have it listen literally EVERYWHERE for that key, and serialize input, and deal with it somewhat sanely.
<infinity> (Well, more important than the listening everywhere is the notifying everywhere, so you get output on text consoles, serial, etc, telling you that a key might need to be pressed)
<infinity> Handy for things like filesystem check progress (and cancellation), for instance.
<infinity> But, yeah.  Despite all the above, I'm not a big plymouth advocate.  I like what it provides, but I desperately want someone to NIH it with something less crap with similar features.
<infinity> Sadly, I suspect that someone will be Lennart, and it will have a taint to it that I don't appreciate.
<infinity> The taint likely being that it'll end up in the systemd binary because, hey, why shouldn't your init system have complicated framebuffer and font rendering code?
<mjrosenb> is plymouth systemd-only yet?
<infinity> *snort*
<mjrosenb> infinity: ok, very different question, do you know if gcc supports TCO on arm?
<mjrosenb> also, re: apt-get install -f, it did not shed any light on the issue
<mjrosenb> https://gist.github.com/43ac4b97ba79207e216e
<mjrosenb> but I'm pretty ok with that.
<infinity> mjrosenb: Well, it looks like it fixed it up, so that works.
<mjrosenb> yup. and it booted to some form of gui.
<mjrosenb> infinity: gaaah :-(
<mjrosenb> perf doesn't work.
<mjrosenb> wait, what?
<mjrosenb> why is my kernel still 3.2?
<mjrosenb> 3.2.0-1452-omap4 #72-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Tue Aug 19 20:46:59 UTC 2014
<mjrosenb> this *is* a new kernel.
<infinity> mjrosenb: Oh, cause we didn't forcefully upgrade people from the TI kernel, specifically because of the 3D issue.
<infinity> mjrosenb: apt-get install linux-generic linux-tools-generic
<infinity> mjrosenb: SHould get you the non-TI kernel and matching perf.
<mjrosenb> I'm kind of surprised that a 3.2 kernel still works.
<mjrosenb> infinity: so you both display the warning that the upgrade may nuke the video, and don't upgrade the kernel so the video doesn't get nuked?
<infinity> mjrosenb: There was a warning too?
<infinity> mjrosenb: In that case, yes!
<infinity> mjrosenb: It was a while ago since we took these decisions, it's all fuzzy now. :P
<mjrosenb> infinity: just covering all of your bases :-p
<mjrosenb> at least, there was a warning when I tried to do it through the gui.
<mjrosenb> I didn't check when I ran do-release-upgrade.
<infinity> mjrosenb: I think the "don't bother upgrading" thing was based on an assumption that the intersection of people who use Pandas and people who care about security updates was probably lower than the intersection of people using them as media devices/etc and people who didn't care about security.
<infinity> mjrosenb: That, and that people using them as build servers and such were typically nerdy enough to ask/search and get the right answer to get the new kernel.
<mjrosenb> oh, the new kernel is pulling in all sorts of new goodies.
<mjrosenb> at least a new libc.
<infinity> New libc?  *blink*
<infinity> That should already have been there. :P
<infinity> Sounds more like your upgrade only half finished.
<infinity> Which is likely, given the error you got.
<infinity> A dist-upgrade might not be a bad plan.
<mjrosenb> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.19-0ubuntu6.3) ...
<mjrosenb> maybe.
<infinity> Oh, no.  Triggers != new package.
<infinity> Triggers are, well, triggers.  That's ldconfig running, in the libc case.
<mjrosenb> yeah, I saw libc scroll by, and spoke
<mjrosenb> then I looked at what it said.
<mjrosenb> Setting up libunwind8 (1.1-2.2ubuntu3) ...
<mjrosenb> that's new though.
<infinity> unwind would be a new -tools dep.
<infinity> Don't recall what links it, but probably perf.
<infinity> Cause perf links in half the world.
<infinity> Rather bloated little binary for a kernel tool.
<mjrosenb> that being said.
<mjrosenb> Kernel /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-35-generic does not match your subarchitecture
<mjrosenb> omap4, therefore not writing it to flash.
<mjrosenb> does not sound good.
<infinity> Oh, Paolo, way to go.
<infinity> I bet that's a chicken and egg issue he didn't notice with flash-kernel.
<infinity> Basically, I assume it's looking for the DTB version of the board name, not the old version, and you don't get that until you boot with a DTB.
<infinity> A hand-edit of /usr/share/flash-kernel/all.db (or whatever, tab complete a bit) to make the old OMAP4 entry match the new one (ie: make both Machie: types do the same thjings with the generic kernel, etc) should fix it.
<infinity> Then if it gets overwritten in an upgrade, no big deal, cause you'll have the new Machine ID.
<infinity> Amazed no one else has tripped on that, or cared enough to report it.
<mjrosenb> infinity: if you point me at a bug reporter, I can file it (5 months after 14.04 was released)
<infinity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flash-kernel/+filebug
<mjrosenb> infinity: ... I copied that, then typed in bugzilla.mozilla.org
<mjrosenb> "type the two words" it is a picture of a house, with 119 on it.
<mjrosenb> ok, really, what is it with recapcha giving me nothing but a single street address?
<mjrosenb> evidently, I cannot file a bug because I cannot create an account
<mjrosenb> since I am not a human.
<mjrosenb> infinity: ok, I'm once again stumped.  all.db doesn't exist on the filesystem, and all directories belonging to flash-kernel don't seem to have anything that looks like a database in it
<mjrosenb>                                 if [ `expr "$kfile" : '.*linaro.*-omap$'` -ne 0 ]; then
<mjrosenb>                                         check_subarch "omap"
<mjrosenb>                                 else
<mjrosenb>                                         check_subarch "omap4"
<mjrosenb> looks like it is /explicitly/ checking against omap and omap4.
 * mjrosenb wonders where these people infinity said would be coming on line in a bit :-p
<mjrosenb> ugh. looks like I need to recover my pandaboard.
<mjrosenb> infinity mentioned that upgrading to 14.04 if ubuntu is installed on a usb disk should be pretty easy
<mjrosenb> blast, as soon as I get to Starting kernel ...
<mjrosenb> it drops the serial connection
 * mjrosenb guesses he needs to configure the kernel to spew to serial
<mjrosenb> baudrate=115200
<mjrosenb> that is already in the kernel arguments... that does not bode well.
<mjrosenb> err, no.
<mjrosenb> no, bootargs is controlling uboot.
<mjrosenb> ah, I don't know how printenv works.
<mjrosenb> thete is no bootargs.
<mjrosenb> that sounds bad.
<mjrosenb> anyone up/home yet?
<mjrosenb> is 14.04 supposed to use uEnv.txt on the pandaboard?
<mjrosenb> argh, I really wish I knew why this is failing with an unhelpful error message.
<mjrosenb> infinity: you back yet?
<mjrosenb> (I think you're the only other person I've seen talk in here since I joined.)
<infinity> mjrosenb: I'm aroundish, but pretty busy.
#ubuntu-arm 2014-09-11
<mjrosenb> ok, hopefully, a simple question: Is it possible to get the kernel to turn on serial output /without/ manually regenerating boot.scr every time?
<mjrosenb> Starting kernel ...
 * mjrosenb grumbles harder
<mjrosenb> infinity: ping?
<mjrosenb> :-(
<mjrosenb> I feel like I am so close to figuring out why this isn't working.
#ubuntu-arm 2014-09-12
<MrZone> Hello
<MrZone> How much resources are needed to run ubuntu server arm version?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-09-14
<ju-emb> somebody has tried the sgx activation described by Robert Nelson
<ju-emb> http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#SGX_Drivers
<ju-emb> after doing the first step )updating the kernel on bbb to v3.15.8-bone6) I lost output on the LCD7 cape
<ju-emb> any ideas why did that happen?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-09-11
<starwarsmace> hello
<starwarsmace> I have a question
<starwarsmace> Im totally new to the whole ubuntu and stuff
<starwarsmace> What is ubuntu arm?
<starwarsmace> Is nobody on?
 * starwarsmace slaps davmor2 around a bit with a large fishbot
<starwarsmace> oops
<starwarsmace> XD
#ubuntu-arm 2016-09-16
<AhToyMaker> hey i have a cubieboard5... I have problems trying to install any variance of linux on it. Especially when I try to power on with a microsd card in it.
#ubuntu-arm 2016-09-17
<AhToyMaker> hey, i have a arm device. when i have a tf(microSD) card in it, I can't seem to power it on.
<cripcate> hey, i got ubuntu 16.04. server minimal on my RasPi and am just setting it up. I created a new user and specified privileges as ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL in visudo. Then i deleted the default "ubuntu" user. Now my ethernet doesnt work anymore. Solutions?
<cripcate> ifconfig doesn't find eth0, did i fuck up?
#ubuntu-arm 2016-09-18
<verdigris> Hi everyone, I am running Ubuntu Xenial (xfce) via crouton on an ARM Chromebook.
<verdigris> In order to install Wine, I need to install i386 arch
<verdigris> But $sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 doesn't give a response
<verdigris> Is it even possible for ARM to add i386 arch in the first place?
<verdigris> Thanks!
<ogra_> not really, no
<verdigris> Okay, thanks!
<cores> is there a channel for ubuntu on armv8 (64-bit)
<cores> ?
<cores> i guess that's here?
#ubuntu-arm 2017-09-12
<ivychend_> met a problem, when using touch screen, the mouse pointer appear
<ivychend_> how to hide mouse pointer
<ivychend_> anyone
